# Wiget's Kitties Bump Buddies!



## babybears25

Sarahjane had a great idea to set up a thread for us all from Wiget's Kitties TTC buddies to join when we all get our BFP's!! :happydance:

Widget, Mich1122, Razcox, Glasgow Gal...please join!

Anyone is welcome to join for chats about worries, symptoms, scans and a good old moan!! :flower:


----------



## GlasgowGal

Hiya, 

Sorry I've only just got round to joining, been a busy wkend. How are you?

I went to see me GP today and he's booked me in to see the midwife next wed. Got my early scan this wed, so aside from my nerves and anxieties, i'm getting really excited!!!:happydance:

:hugs:

L.x


----------



## babybears25

i'm ok thanks...just really tired in the afternoons! i kind of wish i felt more sick, achey etc! i just dont feel that pregnant if you know what i mean?! :shrug:

wow you've got an early scan :happydance: how exciting! will be watching out on here to see how it goes. my midwife appt is 4th nov and im guessing my first scan will be first week of december...times seems to have slowed down :nope: i am very impatient and i want to be 12 weeks now!! 

x


----------



## Razcox

Ahaaaa found it! LOL hello ladies :)

I have to wait until Thursday to see my GP and there was no appointments free hoping they will be a bit more understanding this time but i wont hold my breath!

How is everyone doing today?


----------



## babybears25

hi razcox...well done for finding us!

shame you have to wait to see GP, hope they are more understanding with you hun.

my GP really wasnt interested in the slightest because i've never had any probs before he just said i dont deal with pregnancy you need to see the midwife! well ta very much!! what a waste of time!

today i am feeling very rough...i am 7 weeks today and its like bang! nausea!!

how are you ladies today? :flower:


----------



## mich1122

Hi everyone

only just seen this thread - all is well with me, im 12 weeks tomorrow - yey!! already had an early scan at 8 weeks and all was well, dont get my 12 week scan til next thursday, when il be 13+1 as the hospital is so busy at the minute!

hope you are all well - think i am finally through the feeling sick part - not just wish i could shift the tiredness!

Michelle xx


----------



## babybears25

hi mich, nice to hear from you. glad you are doing well :flower:

GL with your 12 week scan, glad all was well with your 8 week scan. thats good sickness has gone...i know what you mean about tiredness!

just seen on the ttc thread that cupcake got her BFP!!! :happydance:

xxx


----------



## Razcox

Morning all! Well it seems that mt body is making up for the lack of symptons yesterday by making me feel awful today, feel very sick but so thristy as well. Might risk a glass of water and see how that goes.

How is everyone else doing?


----------



## GlasgowGal

Hiya,

I had my scan today and I'm so relieved, my babe is in the right place with a strong little heart beat. :happydance: Due date given 21st June 2011 the summer solstic, how cool! :thumbup:

Got another scan next week, because they noticed some free fluid next to my ovary. Said that they are not worried, but just being cautious, which is reassuring after my ectopic.

Hope everyone is well? Haven't been on since the weekend so I'm still catching up.

Love and hugs.

L.x


----------



## Razcox

Thats great news about the scan! And it will be amazing to see the changes when you see bubs again in two weeks xx

Got the doctors tonight so will report back on how it went when i get home at about 6pm ish.

How is everyone today?


----------



## babybears25

glasgowgal - so happy your scan went so well and bubba has a strong heart beat! sure everything will be fine with your scan next week.

hope all goes well at the docs razcox.

i am feeling quite good today, i have been so tired and feeling quite sick mon, tues, weds but im alot better at the moment!


----------



## Razcox

Well now i am going to have a wee rant so be warned. Went to the doctors last night and it exceeded my expectations of being a waste of time! We walked in and told her everything and she said she couldnt send me for a scan at 6 weeks unless something was wrong, ok thats what i expected. Next she said she didnt want to fill out the paper work and refer me to a midwife as it was too early just in case things go wrong. She then said she wasnt going to set up a scan at 8 weeks yet and to come back in two weeks if i havent MCed . . . . Nothing like a bit of PMA from your doctor huh! DH asked about the low dose asprin (dam i thought he had forgotten about that!) and she didnt even listen to what he was saying as soon as she heard asprin she was like 'no thats bad for, we dont give it to children under 12. If we dont want to put it in there mouth then you putting it in yours will hurt the fetus.' End of appointment and you could tell she wanted us out the door, didnt even bother to work out my EDD. What a waste of time they clearly didnt give a shit.

I was a bit upset and TBH her lack of faith in this pregnacy was enough to stress me out a bit then DH said he wanted me to stop taking the asprin - Cue huge argument over this as i refuse to stop taking it based on that lazy bitches word. We sorted it out and i am still taking it until i talk to the MW later but last night was just awful. *Sigh* why cant i have a nice understanding doctor???


----------



## babybears25

So sorry hun :hugs: your doctor sounds awful, just so uninterested :nope: it upset me aswell because my doctor didnt seem to care and didnt work out my EDD either and i havent been through what you have so it must be horrible for you. its the most exciting and incredible feeling in the world that a little life is growing inside you and they just dont seem to care?! 

dont they understand that we need reassurance and positive things to be said to us!! Well i hope you dont have to see or speak to her again anytime soon! i'm sure your midwife will be lovely and i hope she can sort out an early scan for you fx'd :flower: xxx


----------



## babybears25

wohoo cupcake got her official BFP!! :happydance:


----------



## Razcox

I know its great :happydance: 

Oh also got my 3+ today as well so its been good all round


----------



## babybears25

yay thats great razcox! :happydance:

my tummy is so bloated at the mo, its funny at the end of the day as it looks like a mini bump (well i like to think so!!) x


----------



## GlasgowGal

Hi Ladies,

How are we all doing? Morning sickness is a killer for me at the moment.

Razcox - Congrats on you 3+ :happydance:

Yay, Cupcake will be joining us!!!:happydance:

Love & :hugs:

L.x


----------



## babybears25

hey glasgowgal, sorry morning sickness is bad for you, hope it passes soon. i've stopped feeling so sick in the mornings which is great. i just bloated, tender bbs and tired! just counting down the days until i'm 12 weeks and i can have my scan! time seems to have slowed down!

how is everyone else feeling?

so sad saw on the net today that lily allen had a mc at the weekend :( she was 6 months pg. so scary...she had tummy pains and went into hospital and there was nothing they could do. i am scared now!

but also saw today that holly willoughby is pg again, due in may. i am really pleased for her x


----------



## GlasgowGal

Thanks, I'm hoping that my morning sickness won't last too long.

I hadn't heard about Lily Allen - God that is scary!!!

L.x


----------



## bumski

hi girls, just wanted to pop in and see how your all doing :flower:

GL tomorrow babybears at MW appointment :happydance: i bet you cant wait, 

cant wait to see your scan pics mich, im glad your all doing well, sorry about MS raz, its worth it really though :hugs:

i am determined to came and join you very soon, well i hope :winkwink:


----------



## babybears25

hey bumski, thanks for coming to say hi! 

MW appt went ok, just questions about health, med history and my previous pregnancy and labour. i am low risk so i wont get any special treatment she said!! just have to sit around and wait for my 12 week scan now. should come in the post next week and i can wait to know when its going to be so i can count down the days!!

i'm feeling good which is great!

hope you do join us soon bumski x


----------



## jx6

GlasgowGal said:


> Hiya,
> 
> I had my scan today and I'm so relieved, my babe is in the right place with a strong little heart beat. :happydance: Due date given 21st June 2011 the summer solstic, how cool! :thumbup:
> 
> Got another scan next week, because they noticed some free fluid next to my ovary. Said that they are not worried, but just being cautious, which is reassuring after my ectopic.
> 
> Hope everyone is well? Haven't been on since the weekend so I'm still catching up.
> 
> Love and hugs.
> 
> L.x

Great picture glad all is well :hugs:


----------



## bumski

glad it went well, not long really until your 12 week scan now :happydance: 
iv just had my final appointment at the hospital today and they have refused me clomid, :growlmad: so looks like its down to my ovaries now to work on their own, im very determined now, well im trying.
i like keeping an eye on how you lot are doing, it takes my mind of waiting around :winkwink:


----------



## GlasgowGal

Hi Ladies,

How are we all doing? Thanks for checking in on us Bumski, can't wait til you join us. :thumbup:

Had my first MW appt on wed, just had the usual questions about health ect. I've to go to the anti-natal unit on 20th for my initial blood tests. She said i would have consultant-led care because of my ectopic, but if everything goes okay, they might sign me off to have midwife-led care.

Got another scan today, just to check out the free fluid round my ovary that they saw last time. i'll ask for a new scan pic and post it later. :happydance: Think after today, my next scan will be my 12 week scan.

Morning sickness still lasting all day! I've taken to wearing travel sickness bands in a bid to ease it a bit - ginger nuts work too, but don't want to eat too many biscuits. :haha:


----------



## bumski

hope the sickness subsides soon for you glasgowgal, and GL at your scan today, will have a sneaky look later :flower:


----------



## GlasgowGal

Hi Ladies,

My scan on friday went well, although they're still not sure what it is floating near my ovary. They have said they're not worried about it as long as i'm not in any pain or have any bleeding. Didn't get a new pic, cos the dr was a bit scary and didn't want to ask for one.:haha: I'll just have to wait for my 12 week pic.

Today is the first day in 3 weeks that i don't feel sick :happydance: I'd forgotton what normal felt like. Got all my housework done and got some christmas presents for my mum, niece, nephew and hubby - i'm on a roll:dance: I feel like superwoman. :haha:

Hope you're all having a fab weekend!

:hugs:

L.x


----------



## GlasgowGal

Hi Raz,

Hope everything went well with your scan today. 

Love 

L.x


----------



## babydust1

Hey Girls, Just wanted to pop in to see how everyone is doing and its nice to see this thread here in First Tri :) 

how is everyone ? 

how did your 1st appt go at dr's babybears?

hope your scan went well raz, :)


----------



## Razcox

Well its great news had my scan and everything was fine and looked good. Saw the HB flicking away as well which was wonderful to see. I have a scan picture but wont out it on as its really just a blob with a smaller blob next to it!! They said i am about 5+5 but i think i will keep with the LMP date until my 12 week scan as i know things can change so much from about 6 weeks.


----------



## babydust1

wooooop im so glad everything went well for you raz, im so happy for you :) :hugs:


----------



## GlasgowGal

That is great news Raz, I'm so pleased for you. :happydance:

:hugs:

L.x


----------



## topazicatzbet

knock knock, im coming to join you.


----------



## Razcox

Hey hun welcome! Its been a bit quiet on here of late x


----------



## GlasgowGal

Congratulations Topaz!!! :happydance: Welcome to the thread.:thumbup:

How are you feeling?

:hugs:

L.x


----------



## topazicatzbet

no symptoms really, feel sick today but think its cos im congested with this cold. 

4 weeks today, will be happier when i ve a few more weeks under my belt


----------



## GlasgowGal

Hope you feel better! I hate getting the cold - it always attacks my eyes and i can barely see for about three days. :growlmad:

I am nine weeks tomorrow. Can't wait until my next scan.

L.x


----------



## babybears25

hey ladies, sorry i havent been around for a while, had no internet!

congrats topaz!! soooo pleased for you :happydance: its so exciting there are so many of us in this thread now!!

raz thats great you have seen the hb on your scans, so happy for you :flower:

i am feeling quite anxious, just cant wait until my 12 week scan...roll on 1st Dec! i just want to relax and know that everything is as it should be and i just cant wait to tell everyone :happydance: 

i saw my midwife again today and she just wrote down all the notes and asked about my previous pregnancy. checked my bp..which is high so hoping it goes down and checked my urine and she said there were white blood cells in it which could mean infection! so she said get cranberry juice, then i told her i was vegetarian and she said to drink oj before meals to help the iron be absorbed, then she said i should take a multivitamin supplement to make sure i get everything i need!! so sent hubby off to the shop...came back with juice and pregnacare :flower:

how are you all feeling, i am ok...had an emotional day yesterday, just couldnt stop crying and i dont even know why i was upset!?! crazy pregnancy hormones starting to kick in. also i already have a mini bump emerging hehe its funny! i will upload a pic soon.

Claire :kiss: xxx


----------



## babybears25

here is my mini bump...very proud of it hehe :happydance:
 



Attached Files:







899.jpg
File size: 22.6 KB
Views: 7


----------



## babydust1

love your bump babybear!! :)


----------



## GlasgowGal

Loving your mini bump!!! Don't have one yet, but can't wait to get one


----------



## Razcox

I dont have a bump yet either just a bloaty belly!!!


----------



## babybears25

thanks girls, it just sort of popped out in the last week. very difficult at work trying to hide it...i'm wearing lots of big cardigans at the mo! i guess its because its my 2nd? i didnt show this early with my DD x


----------



## GlasgowGal

Hi Ladies,

How are you all? I'm feeling good this week - morning sickness has really eased off. :happydance: Got my booking appt with my MW tomorrow, then should get my 12wk scan appt in the post. I'm really hoping to have it before 3rd Dec; I'm going home to see my family and we're dying to tell everyone, but we want to wait until after the scan. Plus it would be great to have a new scan pic to show to everyone. 

:hug:

L.x


----------



## babybears25

hey glasgow gal, glad you are feeling good.

My sickness isn&#8217;t so bad now. I didn&#8217;t feel very well weds afternoon and all day yesterday so I had the day off work but I caught a bug from my hubby but it was horrible because I was so achey and tired but couldn&#8217;t take any painkillers so just suffered and slept all day. Feeling a lot better today. 

One thing I have noticed is I am already getting extremely fussy with food. I only fancy certain things and I have gone off quite a few things that I usually like! Very annoying! My bbs have suddenly got huge...DH noticed that&#8230;typical! 

My 12 week scan is 1st Dec, I can&#8217;t wait! Just want to see that little heartbeat. Then I will be able to get excited and tell everyone yay :)

Hope you get your scan appt through soon hun.

Is everyone else ok? xxx


----------



## topazicatzbet

booked my midwife appointment today, 7th dec


----------



## GlasgowGal

Hiya,

Got my booking appt through today - it's on 3rd December. :thumbup: I'm so chuffed that i'll have my 12 wks scan pic to show my family when i go home. :happydance: We don't want to tell anyone until we've had the scan, so the fact that i'll be scanned before i go home, means i can tell everyone in person, rather than having to do it by phone.

I went to my second appt with my midwife on saturday and had my checks & bloods done. She's really nice! I've heard so many horror stories about cheeky, bossy midwives that i was dreading getting one that i didn't get on with, but she really is lovely. She spent loads of time with me explaining procedures, as i am under consultant-led care, for now, & went through all the different tests we can have etc.

I'm beginning to feel more relaxed now and allowing myself to enjoy and be more excited about my pregnancy, which after two losses isn't easy, but i'm getting there. I even joined the Boots parenting club, where you get loads of vouchers, free stuff and extra points when you buy baby stuff. :thumbup: 

So how are you all doing? Do you like your midwife? 

:hugs:

L.x


----------



## babybears25

thats great news hun...really pleased you can tell everyone in person and show them scan pics.

i quite like my midwife, but we are moving house end of jan so i will be in a slightly different postcode area so i think i will have a different one :( its a shame but hope shes nice aswell.

i am feeling fed up at the mo, i just want to have my scan and see the little heart beating because i havent had one yet i just cant get excited until i know everything is ok. roll on 1st Dec!! xxx


----------



## GlasgowGal

I can't imagine having to wait until the booking appt, i'd have needed a straight jacket. I've had two scans and i still can't wait until the next one. Not long to go now though, this time next week it'll only be one more sleep away! :happydance:

:hugs:

L.x


----------



## topazicatzbet

i havent the will power to wait til 12 weeks, cant wait til the 16th for my early scan. 

are number are gonna be increaseing soon girls, check out our ttc thread


----------



## babybears25

i am going crazy waiting but because i am 'low risk' and had no probs with previous pregnancy or conceiving, they just offered me the routine 12 week scan. just over a week to wait now :)

wow really i need to look at the ttc thread...how exciting!!! xxx


----------



## GlasgowGal

Hiya,

Was just having a look at the cycle thread, haven't been on for ages and was amazed at what i'd missed - we've got three more :bfp: :thumbup: What a lucky thread - it's those kittens, they're our lucky charm.

Babybears - Only 3 days to go until your scan :happydance: Let us know how it goes. I can't wait til Friday, we're so excited!!! :happydance:

How are you feeling Topaz? Have you met your midwife yet?

:hugs:

L.x


----------



## topazicatzbet

not yet. i see her a week on tue. looking forward to it, might feel more real then.


----------



## GlasgowGal

Not too long to wait. I was dreading meeting my midwife - we don't have much luck with nice midwives in my family, but she is really nice - I like her. Had two appointments with her now. Got an appt in the antinatal clinic after my scan on friday to have my cubs bloods taken, but i don't think it'll be my midwife this time.

:hugs:

L.x


----------



## topazicatzbet

wow you ve seen her early then.
as this is my second i dont get many appointments with the midwife.


----------



## babybears25

i am getting very excited now...only 3 more sleeps until the scan! and glasgow gal you only have 5 sleeps! not long to wait now xxx


----------



## Razcox

Got my MW appointment on 14th Dec and dating scan on 21st dec so will be a busy couple of weeks here with xmas as well.

How is everyone doing? Oh and how is going to find out the sex??


----------



## menageriemom

You girls are so lucky you are right at your scan dates! I bet you can't wait to see :)

As I mentioned on the other thread we're planning on trying to keep the sex unknown until birth, but I don't blame anybody that wants to find out! 

I'm hoping my doctor is nice .... when DH gets home today we're making the calls to set up my first appointment, likely just to confirm pregnancy.


----------



## Razcox

I cant wait to find out what we are having, i think it will make it more real for us both. :)


----------



## menageriemom

Are you hoping for a gender in particular Rachel? Any intuitions?


----------



## Razcox

Well i would love a boy but after all the hassle to get here i just want a healthy baby at the end of it!

With all the trouble being caused i think its going to be a boy :)


----------



## topazicatzbet

I want to find out. infact i ve ordered a urine gender prediction test. but its gonna take ages to come


----------



## Razcox

We are going to go for a private scan at about 18-19 weeks maybe a bit before to find out :happydance:

Toying with having a 4d scan as well as the gender scan is only £40 and we didnt have the private scan last week in the end so saved the £25 . . .


----------



## menageriemom

topazicatzbet said:


> I want to find out. infact i ve ordered a urine gender prediction test. but its gonna take ages to come

We have the Intelligender kit here for $25-$30... it always sits next to the pregnancy tests at the drug stores! Not too well rated either, but in the one instance I saw somebody use it it was correct. 

Waiting for the insurance company to call me back (and "about 10 minutes" has turned into 20)... they've been closed since last Wednesday so they are backed up I'm sure.


----------



## menageriemom

Appointment at 9:30 tomorrow morning to confirm pregnancy and send in the insurance papers... ugh stress!


----------



## Widget

menageriemom said:


> Appointment at 9:30 tomorrow morning to confirm pregnancy and send in the insurance papers... ugh stress!


:bfp:!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

I can't take this huge smile off my face now, menageriemom!!!! :happydance: I'd do my happy dance IRL but it would be more of a waddle at this point (it won't be much longer until you're sporting a cute bump that makes you waddle too!!)


----------



## menageriemom

Thank you so much Widget!! :hugs:
SarahJane and I got our BFP the same day! 

I was nervous about the test so I took my last digi and it popped up "Pregnant" in less than 30 seconds so I'm pretty excited now :happydance:


----------



## babybears25

We aren't going to find out the sex, we didnt with DD either. I would like to have a boy so we had one of each but I really don't mind...just want a healthy baby.

It's so exciting that so many of us have our BFP now...only a couple more to go!!

xxx


----------



## topazicatzbet

Razcox said:


> We are going to go for a private scan at about 18-19 weeks maybe a bit before to find out :happydance:
> 
> Toying with having a 4d scan as well as the gender scan is only £40 and we didnt have the private scan last week in the end so saved the £25 . . .

im having them all, as i ve bought a scan package so get 4 scans throughout pregnancy and then a photoshoot of baby. 


i got the gender marker, if its wrong you get a refund and was only £19.99 so thought it was worth doing it for fun.

only think is amazon says it will be delivered between 7th and 29th dec


----------



## menageriemom

Wow, what a morning! The first place we went to (my appointment) saw my husband's proof of income and wanted $60 for a urine test!! Hell no! I went down to an office downtown by the city's college and got a free urine test and a confirmation letter that I was pregnant. 

The first place said we couldn't apply for the insurance that will cover us until we were denied by the lower level of insurance, so we sat in the Department of Human Services for 2 hours and were given a phone interview on December 9th. They can take up to 45 days to approve or deny you after that, but I believe we can get "presumptive eligibility" for those days, so I can see the doctor. 

If we're denied, we then can apply for the other insurance, again which can take up to a month. We'll get through it and see a doctor either way but it's just horribly frustrating. 
/rant

Anyway... how is everybody feeling? Can't wait til you all can share scan photos! :happydance:


----------



## topazicatzbet

blimey that sounds like a lot of hassle.

thank goodness for the nhs


----------



## babybears25

yes that sounds like a nightmare...i know we all moan about the nhs but im very glad that we have it here! 

my scan is tomorrow...eeek! scared, excited, nervous!! xxx


----------



## topazicatzbet

yay scan pics :happydance:


----------



## GlasgowGal

Yay! Only one more sleep for you and three more sleeps for me.:happydance:

We don't want to find out the sex - it's our first so we're excited about the surprise.

:hugs:

L.x


----------



## menageriemom

I don't mean to gripe a ton about it, I just can't get a damn clear answer about ANYTHING over the phone, and apparently I'm calling India every time I'm trying to find out about state insurance :x
But things will fall into place. 

So you girls farther along.. any semblance of a bump yet? :winkwink:
I've already got a bit of a tummy so I won't likely show until a little farther along.


----------



## SarahJane

Wooooohoooooo I found the group!

Now need to read to catch up...

Hope everyone is well xx


----------



## Widget

SarahJane said:


> Wooooohoooooo I found the group!
> 
> Now need to read to catch up...
> 
> Hope everyone is well xx

Congrats on your BFP!!!!!! :happydance:


----------



## babybears25

hey ladies, i had my scan today :happydance: it was amazing! everything is fine...yipee! and I am actually 12+5 so my due date is 10th June!

they did allsorts after the scan though...took about 5 tubes of blood to test for all different things, a urine sample and had to do a self swab test for chlamydia!! didnt have to do that last time!

Soooo excited :happydance: not long for you ladies to wait for yours now. glasgow gal only 2 sleeps!!


xxx
 



Attached Files:







12 week scan.pdf
File size: 479.9 KB
Views: 9


----------



## topazicatzbet

awe baby looks fab. 
and yay for being 5 days ahead, only 2 days til 2nd tri.

well i ve fallen twice today, thankfully not on my tummy but i ve got a nice bruise on my back from falling getting in to the car.


----------



## babybears25

oh no beth! hope your ok...do you have awful weather? its ok down south at the mo, just very cold. hope your ok x


----------



## menageriemom

Beautiful scan photos Claire!!! You must be so proud :)

Beth I hope you are ok!! Be careful out there!


----------



## topazicatzbet

babybears25 said:


> oh no beth! hope your ok...do you have awful weather? its ok down south at the mo, just very cold. hope your ok x

yep im snowed in had to abandon the car on the next street and i ve killed one of my wheels. plus callum is at my mums and i cant get him and im supposed to be working tom but so way can i get there.


----------



## Cupcake1979

OMG girls - after the chemical last month - check out my post... Just taken a test at 10dpo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

https://www.babyandbump.com/ttc-buddies/407628-widgets-kitties-cycle-buddies-108.html#post8026873


----------



## topazicatzbet

woo hoo


----------



## Cupcake1979

Thanks ladies - I'm keeping postive - hoping this one is a good sticky bean. I'm sure the test is far darker than I had last month and to get a digi this early on is a little bit of a relief.

Keep everything crossed for me girls... I'll be checking progression over next couple of days


----------



## babybears25

thanks bailey...i'm so happy :happydance:

oh no beth that sounds awful...you must be missing callum. hope the weather gets better soon and you can pick him up!

yay lucy thats amazing...congrats!! this is your sticky one for sure :happydance:

xxx


----------



## topazicatzbet

i ve got him back, the men is the family came to my rescue and brought him over and saved my car too.


----------



## babybears25

aww yay for men! they are good for some things haha x


----------



## menageriemom

babybears25 said:


> aww yay for men! they are good for some things haha x

 :rofl:


----------



## Cupcake1979

Heres my test from this morning I think its darker than the SD i took yesterday evening.
https://www.babyandbump.com/ttc-buddies/407628-widgets-kitties-cycle-buddies-108.html#post8033143

I'll be doing an SD later tonight so I can compare progress... Looking good so far!


----------



## GlasgowGal

Hi ladies,

Babybears your scan pics are amazing :thumbup: Only one more sleep for me! :happydance:

Menageriemom - you're insurance issue must be driving you mad! I hate having to do anything like that over the phone, i just get frustrated.

Cupcake - your HPT's are looking good - congratulations and fx that you've got a sticky bean. x

See you all tomorrow, after my scan!

:hugs:

L.x


----------



## babybears25

lucy your test is looking good...fx'd this must be your sticky one!

yay glasgow gal, bet you cant wait!

snow down here was so bad last night me and DD are having a snow day at home! x


----------



## babybears25

Frankie in the snow in our garden!
 



Attached Files:







920.jpg
File size: 42.4 KB
Views: 7


----------



## menageriemom

You are so lucky! I miss snow :( We won't likely get much of anything here this year. 

I assume that's DD? Adorable! And she looks so happy :)


----------



## babybears25

yes that is Frankie my little girl :) she loved it out in the snow! 

its fun if you dont have to go out anywhere and you can just play in it, but because it doesnt snow much here usually, its chaos when it does!! people cant get to work, schools are closed etc x


----------



## menageriemom

It's nuts here when it snows. Everybody thinks the world is coming to an end and they will be trapped forever because of an inch of snow, so they have to run out and clear the shelves of milk, bread, and toilet paper! I grew up in the snowy NE US, so it doesn't phase me quite as much!


----------



## babybears25

ha! same here people are panic buying milk and bread!! x


----------



## Cupcake1979

GlasgowGal said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> Babybears your scan pics are amazing :thumbup: Only one more sleep for me! :happydance:
> 
> Menageriemom - you're insurance issue must be driving you mad! I hate having to do anything like that over the phone, i just get frustrated.
> 
> Cupcake - your HPT's are looking good - congratulations and fx that you've got a sticky bean. x
> 
> See you all tomorrow, after my scan!
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> L.x

Good luck my lovely - can't wait to see your amazing pics :happydance:


----------



## GlasgowGal

Hi ladies,

Scan went really well, the baby was asleep at first, then the sonographer had me wiggle like beyonce to wake it up and before you knew it he/she was bobbing around quite the thing, with a little full belly. :happydance:

I'm so happy today - only thing is, i don't think i'm going to get home to tell my mum this weekend. :nope: The snow here in bonnie scotland hasn't stopped all day and i don't think a 265 mile drive would be wise. :sad2:

As you can see from my new EDD i'm 4 days futher along than i originally thought. Consultant had a look at my scans ect and said he was happy to transfer me to midwife care from here on in, which means I can go to the Community Maternity Unit for the birth - much better!!!:happydance:

How are you all doing?

Cupcake - Have you tried a digi yet?

Babybears - How do i add my scan pics into my post? I've made one my new avatar, but you'd get a better look if i could attach them into a post. I'm not very technologically gifted. :haha:

:hugs:

L.x


----------



## menageriemom

Love the new avatar GlasgowGal!!! Your scan sounds like it went perfectly :) Congrats!!!

Hopefully you'll be able to tell your mother soon. Stay safe in the snow!


----------



## topazicatzbet

awe scan pic looks fab.

when you post at the mottom there is a manage attachment bit where you can upload pics.


----------



## Razcox

So glad the scan went well GlasgowGal, sounds like it was amazing. Lets hope its the 1st on my for us on this thread x

I am in double digits now! WOOO! Also only 18 days until my dating scan and i can relax a bit . . .


----------



## babybears25

thats great news your scan went so well glasgowgal, sorry you cant visit your mum to tell her yet though. funny how we were both further along that we thought! 

when you post there is a bit at the bottom called manage attachments, just click on that and upload the pics from your computer x


----------



## GlasgowGal

Thanks ladies. Here we go! :happydance: I can't stop looking at it!!!

:hugs:
 



Attached Files:







12Wks3.jpg
File size: 36.4 KB
Views: 4









12Wks2.jpg
File size: 39 KB
Views: 5


----------



## menageriemom

They are lovely :) Can't wait until I get to see something like that. Do you feel motherly yet? :p


----------



## GlasgowGal

Don't know about motherly yet, but today i'm so excited, you could scrape me off the ceiling!!! :haha: I just want to tell everyone!!!!:happydance:


----------



## babybears25

lovely scan photos glasgowgal, makes it so much more real doesnt it! 

i told loads of people at work after i had my scan. i was just so excited and they loved seeing the scan photos. its so nice when people are so happy for you! 

roll on 20 week scan...whens yours? mine is 21st Jan (2 days after my birthday yay!) xxx


----------



## GlasgowGal

Snap!!! Mine is on the 21st Jan 11 too. :happydance:


----------



## menageriemom

That's so cool you guys have the same date!!! 

My EDD is a week before our wedding anniversary, so DH knows the only way he is getting lucky is if we have a stubborn baby :haha:


----------



## Cupcake1979

Oh wow Glasgow - Those pics are truely gorgeous - babba looks fantastic!! No wonder you're so happy!! Wooooo hooooooooooooo...

Good news for me to girls :) Spoke to my consultant who sent me to the EPU this morning for bloods and also wanted to perscribe progesterone, baby aspirin and clexane injections as a precaution to keep this baba going! Well I had my bloods taken - I'm only 3+5 today and BHGC was at 104 and Progesterone was over 100 (which is really high) - they usually suggest that 60+ is a "normal pregnancy" and looking back to my 3 previous pregnancies - I've had progesterone levels at 22, 47 and 21 so being over 100 makes me massively hopeful this will turn out ok! 

The EPU called the Consultant and told him the results and he said the progesterone and BHCG at these levels for so early on are looking fantastic... so up to me whether I want to continue with the progesterone, aspirin and injections... so not really sure what to do... Back to see EPU on Monday for a Thrombophilia blood screen test (that will confirm if i need the injections everyday throughout pregnancy)...

But all looking good and here's my test progression since Wed night x
 



Attached Files:







SD 3.12.10 at 12dpo.jpg
File size: 12.4 KB
Views: 7









SD 3.12.10 at 10-12dpo.jpg
File size: 17.8 KB
Views: 8


----------



## menageriemom

Amazing news and great looking tests Lucy! I am so so happy for you!!! :hugs:


----------



## GlasgowGal

That's fantastic news cupcake and your tests are looking fab. :happydance: Keep us posted after your appt at epu on monday. Take care of yourself sweetie.

:hugs:

L.x


----------



## topazicatzbet

the tests look fab.

all those things wont do any harm so i think if it was me id keep going until you have the results of the tests. 

def not a chemical though :happydance:


----------



## Cupcake1979

Evening ladies - how we all doing today?

Thank god the snow is melting :)

We'll i'm still POAS like a mad lady but took my second digi and got Pregnant 2-3 weeks! Woooo hooooo - only 3+6 today so I'm taking it as a good sign :happydance:
 



Attached Files:







SD 3.12.10 at 13dpo.jpg
File size: 13 KB
Views: 5









CBD 4.12.10 at 13dpo.jpg
File size: 14.3 KB
Views: 6


----------



## topazicatzbet

thats a super sticky bean you ve got there, thats early for the 2-3 weeks, twins??


----------



## babybears25

wow lucy thats great your already getting 2-3 wks on a digi....such good news x


----------



## SarahJane

Great news on the digi Lucy xx Looks like a nice sticky one.

How's everyone else doing - who is our next scan? Can't wait for more baby piccies


----------



## topazicatzbet

think i might be, i have a private scan on the 16th.

im fine but omg im so constipated.


----------



## SarahJane

topazicatzbet said:


> think i might be, i have a private scan on the 16th.
> 
> im fine but omg im so constipated.

Haha. Poor you hun :hugs:

Bet you can't wait for the scan now? have you had more symptoms than you had with Callum or is it the same?


----------



## topazicatzbet

the same really no sickness (has some a few weeks ago but now im sure it was cold related) just tired, boobs arent sore.

cant wait til scan, i have my booking in appointment with the midwife on tue too. so she should get the ball rolling on the nhs dating scan


----------



## SarahJane

Yeah, tiredness is my big symptom too. I can't seem to stay awake after about 9pm! I do have very sore bbs though. DH and I were playfighting earlier(a lot more gentle than our normal playfights!) and he accidentally kneed me in them and it really really hurt!


----------



## topazicatzbet

i didnt have sore boobs at all with callum so i think i might be lucky again and have a good pregnancy


----------



## SarahJane

Extremely lucky and if supersticious it could be another boy?!


----------



## menageriemom

Lucy it would be amazing if there was more than one in there!!! 
Can't wait to hear about your scan after you have it Beth :happydance: and I can't believe you are 7+2 already!!!

My BBs are in terrible pain! Anything more than a light brush to them is torture, even with a bra on :dohh:

Took an OPK just for fun this morning and the test line was so dark it was blood red compared to the pink control line.


----------



## SarahJane

menageriemom said:


> Lucy it would be amazing if there was more than one in there!!!
> Can't wait to hear about your scan after you have it Beth :happydance: and I can't believe you are 7+2 already!!!
> 
> My BBs are in terrible pain! Anything more than a light brush to them is torture, even with a bra on :dohh:
> 
> Took an OPK just for fun this morning and the test line was so dark it was blood red compared to the pink control line.

Ha - me too! We really have to stop this parallel pregnancy thing - spooky!!


----------



## topazicatzbet

yeah i bet its another boy, will be nice for callum, but would love a girl for me.

i know 7+2 :happydance: almost a fetus instead of an embryo


----------



## Cupcake1979

Wooo time seems to fly by with your pregnancy beth! Do you girls feel the same or is it all dragging for you? Each day drags for me lol!! Just wanna know that all is safe... Has anyone found that they have really strong heartburn and are quite burpy? LOL


----------



## SarahJane

I had that in the first few days but have been ok since thank goodness x


----------



## menageriemom

SarahJane said:


> Ha - me too! We really have to stop this parallel pregnancy thing - spooky!!

Very spooky!! :shock:

Days are still dragging by for me, too. The last week has felt kind of slow in general, though.


----------



## Razcox

It dragged a lot for me at 1st but seems to be speeding up now, prob because i am dreading my scan in 2 weeks!!!


----------



## GlasgowGal

First few weeks dragged by for me too, but last couple of weeks seem to have passed really quickly. Feeling more relaxed now i'm on my way into my 2nd trimester. :thumbup: Finally, got to tell my family and friends this weekend so it all seems so much more real for us now. :happydance:

Razcox - how are you doing? I'm keeping my fx that your scan goes well for you.

Cupcake - How did you get on at the EPU today?

How are all you earlybirds feeling? Any morning sickness yet? Mine was torture for 5/6 weeks, but it's subsided now - Thankfully. 

:hugs:

L.x


----------



## menageriemom

GlasgowGal - I can't believe you are going to be 2nd tri in a few days!! 

Morning sickness is creeping in in patches for me. I get some every day now, 1-3 minute waves 1-5 times a day. Not too terrible yet!


----------



## GlasgowGal

I hope it doesn't get any worse for you. I was fine until i was 5 weeks, then it kicked in and i suffered all day, every day until i was 10 w 3d. :sick: It was like being constantly sea sick. :sick: I tried every "cure" and old wives tale in the book and can confirm that nothing worked for me. :nope: Been okay for last couple of weeks - only really feel sick when i'm hungry now. :thumbup:


----------



## SarahJane

GlasgowGal said:


> I hope it doesn't get any worse for you. I was fine until i was 5 weeks, then it kicked in and i suffered all day, every day until i was 10 w 3d. :sick: It was like being constantly sea sick. :sick: I tried every "cure" and old wives tale in the book and can confirm that nothing worked for me. :nope: Been okay for last couple of weeks - only really feel sick when i'm hungry now. :thumbup:

Glad you are feeling better now hun:hugs:

It's odd but I really want more symptoms. I feel like I am being left out at the moment as haven't really got anything except tiredness!! Even the twinges seem to have calmed down now (I know I am weird!)

I got a call from Bupa today who want to print the story of my BFP - I e-mailed the doc I saw to tell her and to thank her for helping me and the press office want to print it in next years magazine as a good news story. I am gonna wait until after the scan i think but I thought it was lovely that they wanted to share my story with others. 

Asked this elsewhere but anyone got any suggestions for keeping weight down in pregnancy? Am pretty certain that diets aren't a good idea but am getting a bit worried as I am overweight already and don't want to be an elephant by August if I can avoid it!!

Hope all are well :hugs:


----------



## topazicatzbet

cant help you there, i went up a size after having callum and never lost it. will have to do some dieting after this one.


----------



## menageriemom

"Diets" per say aren't a good idea but I have been reading into trying to get a little healthier during this, too. Doing stuff like cutting out condiments, salts, any sugar we can - and eating plenty of veggies, lean meats, and fruits in small meals is really the best we can do. And of course, moderate exercise. But it's not easy, especially when your body craves and can sometimes only eat the things that aren't so good :( 

I gained 30lbs because of depo and another 5-10 TTC!! I'm very, very petrified of being lectured by the doctors :cry:

Once we get to 6 weeks I think we can expect a few more symptoms. I want to feel the nausea more but I know it will get tiring fast.


----------



## topazicatzbet

i didnt have anything with callum so dont panick if you dont get any girls, im only getting the odd wave of nausea now


----------



## GlasgowGal

Hiya,

Remember that some of your early weight gain is related to increased fluid retention.

L.x


----------



## babybears25

Hi ladies,

hope your all ok :flower:

any update lucy? ive got my fx'd that everything is ok.

bailey i agree with you about 'diets'! i gained 42lbs when i was pg with Frankie so i really dont want to repeat that!! but its so hard when you are craving naughty foods...biscuits, crisps and pizza are some of the things i want all the time at the moment :blush:

luckily im not really feeling sick anymore, not feeling so tired either. bbs are a little tender but not as bad, got a little bump now which i love :) :happydance:

time is going quite quickly for me now, with being so busy with xmas coming up i think time will fly by!

i'm sure you early girlies will feel more symptoms as you get further on, then you will wish that you didnt feel sick :haha:

claire xxx


----------



## topazicatzbet

hey girls, had my booking in appointment today. had my bloods taken but didnt get the screening bloods done. 

go back again in 8 weeks. 

hopefully my scan appointment will get sorted ok this time, i had a nightmare with callum as the referal went missing and i had to get them to do it again and then ring every day til they sorted it. didnt get the scan til 14 weeks then they put me forward 5 days. 

midwife put my edd as 20th july but all the online calculators say 22nd so gonna keep at 22nd til scan.


----------



## menageriemom

I hope these appointments go more smoothly Beth! I can't wait til your scan! 

Definitely had more morning sickness this AM between 5 and 6. Hasn't gotten to the "OMG I'm going to throw up" or unbearable sickness but it's there. 

I'm dreading the phone call on Thursday, just want to get it over with. I was stupid and forgot to give them my pregnancy conformation paper so I will have to go back there and give them that, DH's pay stubs, and possibly our expense bills :dohh:


----------



## GlasgowGal

Just looking on the net at baby stuff, cots, prams etc. Totally overwhelmed by the choice. There are so many different types of everything - my head hurts!


----------



## menageriemom

Have you purchased anything yet GlasgowGal? 

I'll definitely be holding off until next spring or summer to purchase anything. We don't have any family here so we're not expecting to be given much so we've planned what we need to purchase. Luckily it times well with yard sale season so I can be cheap with things like onesies and stuff that will be grown out of quickly. That is if I can help myself from buying everything cute in stores :)


----------



## Cupcake1979

Hello all thought I'd drop by and just let you know that I'm still alive :) just work is manic - so much so that I'm absolutely exhausted and only getting about 5hrs sleep a night :(

All looking good for me so far... will be taking my next digi on sat to hopefully get my 3+ at 4+6 so I'll keep you posted on that one.

Still taking my progesterone and had my bloods screens for thrombophilia on Monday but results take 2-3 months to come back so as a precaution consultant has said to keep up the Clexane injections just in case I do have a problem as it will help save baby. Also taking baby aspirin too. 

Just hope it all pays off but I have a really good feeling about this one... still POAS and the lines are very dark now - much darker than control so HCG is def on the rise and nice and strong.

As for morning sickness was on the tube this morning and got a 10min burst of extreme nausea... was rummaging for the mints as I usually find that helps, then contemplated getting off the tube but it quickly passed thank god... just dont knoiw what I'd do if I really had to be sick during rush hour commute on London Tubes!! Hmmmmm...

Have any of you guys thought about telling work yet? I'm wondering with all my complications and medical supervisiion (taking dailing injections) and my sheer exhaustion - I feel i need to say back off a little... Hmmmm...


----------



## babybears25

glasgowgal....i know its madness how much choice is out there! we have kept alot of things from when we had DD so wont need to buy much luckily. it will amaze you how much people will want to buy for you though...once you get to the 20 week stage, parents, friends, work colleagues all start asking what you want, its lovely really!

lucy, glad everything is looking good for you. the commute on the tube cant be easy with morning sickness...keep those mints handy! hopefully it will pass in a few weeks. i told my boss when i was 10 weeks xxx


----------



## topazicatzbet

:happydance::happydance: my gender test came, cant wait to do it tom morning, im betting another boy.


----------



## menageriemom

Can't wait for the results Beth!!!

Lucy sounds like things are going great! I am just so happy for you :) Keep us updated! 

I woke up this morning feeling like I was hungover! My morning sickness has absolutely kicked in. Had to stop 1/2 way through making DH his breakfast to leave the kitchen and almost let my own toast burn because I couldn't stand being in the kitchen standing up.

Now I have that hangover feeling again! Pounding head, dizzy, nauseous! :sick:


----------



## GlasgowGal

Lucy - I'm so pleased everything is going well. I know the sickness is a total pain, but it's definately a good sign too. I haven't told my boss yet, planning on doing it before christmas. I was temped to tell when my morning sickness was really bad, but i'd decided that I wasn't saying a word to anyone until my 12 week scan. I'm glad i didn't now, but think you need to do what's best for you sweetie.

Menageriemom - No we've not bought anything yet, was just having a little look to see what's on the market. We don't intend to buy anything until at least after my next scan (at 19wks) on 21st Jan. 

Babybears - I know what you mean about the presents, we have lots of excited family members; particularly my mum as this will be her first grandchild - she has already offered to buy the pram! 

Topaz - Let us know how your gender test goes.

Take care ladies.

:hugs:

L.x


----------



## topazicatzbet

think im gonna wait a few days, just read the instructions and it says from 6 weeks fetal development so im thinking thats 8 weeks preg, and im only 8 weeks tom so think i ll wait a bit longer


----------



## menageriemom

Darn! It would be a shame to waste it though so I understand why you want to wait. Did you use one with Callum?


----------



## topazicatzbet

no cos they were expensive but found this new test thats cheaper but its still £20 so dont want to waste it. 

its for fun more than anything but still want it to work.


----------



## babybears25

bailey sorry morning sickness has kicked in big time...hopefully it wont last too long :flower:

glasgowgal...same here my in laws want to buy us a pram aswell! they are buying DD a single bed for xmas so we can use her cotbed for the next bubba!! they buy us soooo much! 

oh beth very exciting but like you said maybe wait a couple more weeks :shrug: will be interesting to see what it says!

i cant believe i'm already in the second tri....not leaving this group though :hugs:

hope everyone is ok x


----------



## topazicatzbet

weeks!! no way can i wait that long i was thinking days, planning on doing it sun at 8+2, just wasnted to get past the 6 week threshold thay say


----------



## GlasgowGal

I'm with Babybears on that one, I'm staying on this thread too no jumping to 2nd tri for me either.

Love n :hugs:

L.x


----------



## topazicatzbet

we could always ask the mods to move it to the preg buddy section then we can all stay together even though we are in diffeent tri's.


----------



## babybears25

:rofl: sorry beth that did make me laugh though...should have known you wouldnt have waited weeks!

could you ask them if they could move it to the preg buddy section like you suggested? thats a good idea, because it would be lovely to all stay together!

:kiss:


----------



## topazicatzbet

yeah i ll ask them


----------



## StirCrazy

Done :D


----------



## menageriemom

Thank you StirCrazy :)

MS not too bad this morning, even grocery shopped on an empty stomach and only had two semi-bad waves. Did have a a lot of cramping yesterday, though :(

Anybody else getting super vivid dreams? For the last three nights I've had 2-5 dreams each night that are amazingly vivid and detailed and very real but totally ridiculous stuff. I knew DH reading me a chapter of Harry Potter before bed was going to affect my dreams, and it did!


----------



## topazicatzbet

yeah my dreams are wild. im looking forward to a few more weeks ahead where they get a bit naughty :blush:


----------



## GlasgowGal

Thanks for getting us moved to the pregnant buddy section topaz.

I had some really crazy vivid dreams a few weeks back but its calmed down now.

L.x


----------



## Razcox

Not good news at my scan we have had another MMC, the baby died just after my last scan at 8 weeks.


----------



## GlasgowGal

I am so sorry to hear your sad news. Take care of yourself.

All my love and thoughts are with you.

Laura.x


----------



## menageriemom

Oh Raz I am so so incredibly sorry :cry:
Please take care of yourself and get some rest.


----------



## SarahJane

So sorry Rachel :hugs:


----------



## topazicatzbet

im gutted for you rachel hun, im so sorry. are they gonna do some tests to find out why?


----------



## Cupcake1979

Oh Rachel I really can't believe that. I'm so so sorry for you...


----------



## babybears25

i'm so sorry rachel x


----------



## topazicatzbet

i did the gender test this morning what do you think
 



Attached Files:







SAM_0521.jpg
File size: 25.9 KB
Views: 13









SAM_0522.jpg
File size: 14.3 KB
Views: 7


----------



## menageriemom

I'm going to have to say that's pink! 
Honestly it's a bit purple but more pink than blue! :p
Let's hope it's right :happydance:


----------



## SarahJane

Looks pink to me too, I'd say you are having a girl. That would be amazing for you so I hope it's right!!

Have you got any symptoms yet Beth as I am starting to stress as I have nothing really. I know you said you had nothing with Callum but I guess I am just worried that there is something wrong as I'm feeling pretty good.


----------



## menageriemom

Sarah don't worry about it too much... lack of morning sickness is an old wive's tale for the gender being blue! Are your BBs still sore?


----------



## SarahJane

Yeah BBs are a bit sore so that is a bit reassuring but they have always been sore before AF every month and I had always assumed it would be so much worse than this!!

I guess I should just be grateful really!

The positive for today is that I think I have managed to escape the cold which DH has had for a few days, I had some sniffles yesterday but today I seem ok. Phew!!

It is nearly Christmas - OMG!


----------



## topazicatzbet

SarahJane said:


> Looks pink to me too, I'd say you are having a girl. That would be amazing for you so I hope it's right!!
> 
> Have you got any symptoms yet Beth as I am starting to stress as I have nothing really. I know you said you had nothing with Callum but I guess I am just worried that there is something wrong as I'm feeling pretty good.

i hope im team pink this time too. 

ok so symptoms this time is constipation (so bad) tired and waves of sickness. my boobs arent sore at all.

seriously though sarah, i didnt have anything with callum, i was convinced id had a mmc, my boobs were never sore, i didnt have a single wave of sickness and i wasnt even that tired.


----------



## menageriemom

It's amazing how symptoms can differ from woman to woman. I talked to my mother recently she said she has horrible symptoms with me, barely any if any with my brother. 

My BBs feel like they are going to fall off!

At least it's snowing here! :happydance: we might get more than one inch this time.


----------



## menageriemom

So I had my first baby dream last night. I didn't go into labor or anything the baby was just kind of given to me. It had primordial dwarfism and started aging really fast... like by the 2nd day it was walking and talking LOL... I said I wanted a DNA test this couldn't possibly be my child I wasn't due yet! :wacko:


----------



## babybears25

what a funny dream bailey! its strange what pregnancy does to you!!


----------



## GlasgowGal

topazicatzbet said:


> i did the gender test this morning what do you think

Hiya,

Topaz - I think it's pink too. 

Menagerie - That was a freaky dream. I had some weird ones a few weeks ago, but none about babies. It seems to have calmed down now, although I dreamt that my dog bit me last night. He's never even growled at anyone, let alone me, in reality. :shrug:

Babybears - Have you had any more spells of sickness recently? I've felt awful from about 3 p.m. onwards for the past two nights. :sick:

Who's scan is next up? Anyone this week?

L.x


----------



## topazicatzbet

i have a private one on thurs


----------



## SarahJane

topazicatzbet said:


> i have a private one on thurs

How exciting - get those pics on here asap

How are all of the other babies now?


----------



## topazicatzbet

its not til 7.15 in the evening so will take me a while to get them on. 

all kitties and puppies are fine thanks. first 2 pups go on sunday.


----------



## SarahJane

Ok so after moaning about no symptoms, today I have felt sick for most of the day and also had awful cramps! Baby is definitely still there!!

Hope your sickness is getting better Laura, 13 weeks is where it is supposed to slow down isn't it? Your scan is adorable BTW - I am extremely jealous!! I hope mine is as clear as that. Are you hoping for blue or pink?

Bailey - how are you today hun?


----------



## menageriemom

Just saw you posted this, was worried about your cramps you mentioned elsewhere but now I see you have felt sick I am very happy for you :happydance: It's quite twisted, I know - but it's exciting to feel! 

I had a hard time eating last night, finally ate some pretzels and tried some penne with sun dried tomato alfredo (which I usually love) but I swear I could only taste the metal fork. Sickness is better today but it seems I get sicker in the evenings rather than the mornings. 

Can't wait for scan pics Beth!!

Glasgow... I'd hate to have a dream where one of my dogs bit me! You have a Schnauzer, right? Lovely breed!


----------



## babybears25

sorry beth i didnt comment on your gender test...it looks pink :flower: and very exciting you have your private scan on thursday, i bet you cant wait!

funny you should ask glasgowgal, i had felt fine for a while and then last night at about 9pm i felt really sick until i went to bed...strange. but felt fine today!

also very exciting that the last 2 nights i think i have felt the baby move...just a few flutters but very noticable! i love the feeling so much :happydance:

hope everyone is ok x


----------



## GlasgowGal

Yay Topaz! - new scan pics to see this week. :happydance: You must be so excited!

Menagerie - Yes we have a Schnauzer, called Ozzy. He's seven months old, full of fun and just so lovable! :thumbup:

Babybears - Feel better tonight than i have, but my appetite is not up to much in the evenings at the moment. Soooo exciting that you have felt your baby moving, I really can't wait until i feel mine move. Think i might have to wait a bit longer as this is my first, they say you don't feel it until around 18 weeks, so i've got a while to wait yet. 

SarahJane - We were really please at how clear our pic was, i've seen some that are really grainy and difficult to see. We don't have any gender preference, it's our first so, we're just going to wait and see what we get - i love surprises! :happydance:

:hugs:

L.x


----------



## babybears25

i first felt Frankie move at 17 weeks, so glasgowgal it should only be a few more weeks when you feel movement. its a strange feeling almost a bubbling sensation it feels like to me...its just so lovely and exciting 

glad you are feeling a bit better tonight x


----------



## topazicatzbet

i felt callum towards the end of my 17th week so not long now glasgowgal


----------



## menageriemom

Is that a new pic of Callum in your avatar, Beth? He has gotten so much bigger!

It will be so exciting when you girls start feeling movement!!


----------



## topazicatzbet

yeah it is i got some more done on sunday of him, you can see a few more in my parenting journal


----------



## menageriemom

Oh he looks like such a little gentleman and you look like such a proud momma! 
Sorry you've been having both sleep and teething problems together, but from what I read you are doing an awesome job with him :)

Having some AF-like cramps this morning. I have had a massive amount of clear watery CM, is this normal? This morning there was some pink in there, too :( but I am trying to stay calm.


----------



## topazicatzbet

i have loads of discharge, keep having to go check all is ok. 

take it easy bailey and rest just incase.


----------



## SarahJane

Just a quick one to say good luck to you Beth for tomorrow - get us a pic on asap x


----------



## topazicatzbet

thanks hun, will try and do it at my mums as soon as we get back there.
grandad is on babysitting duty while mum sis and i go.


----------



## babybears25

bailey...im the same as beth, quite often have lots of discharge. try not to stress yourself about it, just try to relax.

beth - your new photos are lovely. what a gorgeous little man you have...i really think i would like to have a boy this time...one of each! x


----------



## babybears25

oh and beth...hope all goes well at your scan tomorrow, looking forward to seeing your pics x


----------



## menageriemom

Beth, best wishes for your scan tomorrow! 

I've been passing increasingly larger clots and now bright red blood with a backache and rather severe cramps, so I am going to assume the worst. Will likely pay for a scan next week, but other than that I've pretty much lost hope. BBs are considerably less tender and no MS the last two days.


----------



## bumski

oh no menageriemom, i really hope its not :nope: try and keep your feet up as much as poss, thinking of you hun, i hope your ok :hugs:

GL today topaz :thumbup:


----------



## topazicatzbet

oh no hun. can you not get a scan with your doc to check, here we have an early pregnancy clinic we can go, or some bloods to check hgc levels.


----------



## menageriemom

I am going to likely go Friday for an ultrasound (but will go to the ER sooner if things take a bad turn)- DH is taking an extra day off Friday and we had a nasty ice storm that is making travel very hazardous this morning. He left work early yesterday to be home. 

I've been bleeding down into a pad, passed a lot of blood and clots (now it's more like a med/heavy period) and absolutely horrendous cramps and a backache. Baths give me the best relief so I've been in and out of them. I'm just feeling very numb right now... it's going to be very hard to leave the house to see the doctor, and I don't want to talk to anyone in person :cry:

Not trying to bring the thread down, though! Beth I still very much want to see your scan pics when you get them up - all you other girls I'm still right here with you as you've been with me. Please keep the good news coming!


----------



## topazicatzbet

my friend had a heavy bleed and went on to have a baby boy so got verything crossed for you, although i know it doesnt sound good. 
we are all here for you hun to support you in what ever way needed.

:hugs::cry:


----------



## SarahJane

Thinking of you Bailey, you know where I am if talking helps :hugs:

Sar xx


----------



## babybears25

Sorry Bailey...thinking of you. I really hope everything turns out ok, you know we are all here for you. praying for you x


----------



## babydust1

im so sorry Bailey, thinking of you hun, rest as much as you can! i hope everything turns out alright for you :hugs:


----------



## babydust1

cant wait to see your scan pics Beth!! :)


----------



## topazicatzbet

feel bad posting but bailey said to.

all was fine heartbeat seen and measuring bang on dates.
 



Attached Files:







IMG_1142.jpg
File size: 31.9 KB
Views: 9









IMG_1140.jpg
File size: 28.4 KB
Views: 8


----------



## GlasgowGal

Topaz - Your scan pics are fab. You must be really pleased. 

Bailey - I'm so sorry, sweetie, I hope you get some positive news at your scan tomorrow. All my love. :hugs:

Laura.xxx


----------



## menageriemom

Beth, your photos are beautiful :) Congrats! I'm sure you are overjoyed :hugs:

ETA a little later: So glad you wonderful ladies are there for me!! I'm FINALLY feeling slightly better after a very, very long day of immense physical pain. I've taken at least 5 baths in the last little bit.. the hot water is the biggest relief, and they were my first hot baths sine my BFP - I was scared of being in the hot water, but I couldn't go without it now. I couldn't get through this without you all, either. 

DH has been wonderful... he has gone out to get me almost everything I could manage to eat today. Toast, hot cinnamon buns, and orange-flavored juice. Doing my best to keep hydrated. I just got shoo'ed back to bed trying to go visit my pets (who have their own room) ... I miss my furkids! The house has been havoc with me in bed, the dogs ate Tylenol off the coffee table, and the cat broke open the hamster cage, and she escaped underneath the dog's water bowl!


----------



## topazicatzbet

glad your feeling a little bit better hun. glad the hamster survived.


----------



## babybears25

bailey im so glad you are feeling a bit better, rest is the best thing.

beth your scan pics are great! so happy for you xxx


----------



## bumski

aww, your pics are lovely topaz, im glad little one is doing well :happydance: mmmm, im thinking girl this time :winkwink: are you going to find out?

im so so sorry again bailey, i really hope your feeling a little better, take some time to get yourself on your feet, DH sounds like a star, you keep your feet up hun and get plenty of rest :hugs:


----------



## SarahJane

Beth, pics are adorable hun. FX'd she's a girl! 

Congrats again hun, I guess it feels very real now


----------



## SarahJane

menageriemom said:


> Beth, your photos are beautiful :) Congrats! I'm sure you are overjoyed :hugs:
> 
> ETA a little later: So glad you wonderful ladies are there for me!! I'm FINALLY feeling slightly better after a very, very long day of immense physical pain. I've taken at least 5 baths in the last little bit.. the hot water is the biggest relief, and they were my first hot baths sine my BFP - I was scared of being in the hot water, but I couldn't go without it now. I couldn't get through this without you all, either.
> 
> DH has been wonderful... he has gone out to get me almost everything I could manage to eat today. Toast, hot cinnamon buns, and orange-flavored juice. Doing my best to keep hydrated. I just got shoo'ed back to bed trying to go visit my pets (who have their own room) ... I miss my furkids! The house has been havoc with me in bed, the dogs ate Tylenol off the coffee table, and the cat broke open the hamster cage, and she escaped underneath the dog's water bowl!

Good to hear you are feeling a little better hun. Make sure you keep your feet up x


----------



## topazicatzbet

thanks girls, it was great to see and the place was fab. 

sexing scan is booked for 5th feb. and should have my 12 week scan some time in jan.


----------



## SarahJane

Right I have an odd situation where I need some suggestions on what to do.

I got my post this morning with my scan date confirmed and they seem to have made a mistake as my 10-14 week scan is this Thursday 23rd December (I will only be 7+5)

I am guessing it as an admin error but as it is booked what would you suggest I do?
A- Call and tell them they seem to have made a mistake
B- Act stupid and go for the scan but knowing they will have to scan me again after 10 weeks anyway for the Nuchal test - bit naughty but tempting!

Downside of A is that I won't see bump before Christmas which would be very nice and also I am reasoning that they would never be able to book anyone else in at this late notice anyway.
On the other side, I would be gutted if I prepared myself for it and then they said they wouldn't scan me anyway as it's too early.

What do you guys thing - be honest and call or act stupid?


----------



## GlasgowGal

I think you should go for it sweetie - Like you say, it's their error!


----------



## topazicatzbet

are you def having the Nuchal test cos if its just a dating scan they might just go on that one and not give you another. if its def a Nuchal test then they would have to do another cos it has to be done beween 11-14 weeks so worth going now i think.

bailey hun, how are you doing? 

i still havent got a date for my 12 week scan, hope it comes soon.


----------



## SarahJane

Yeah MW definitely said I was having a Nuchal! I think she may have written my due date wrong on the form though as she kept getting confused as her LO birthday is 6th July and my EDD is 6th August. I did tell her a couple of times (she had a cold as well so wasn't feeling well) and she put the right date on my forms but I suspect she may have done somthing like that.

I think I have decided that I will call them on Monday and just ask them to confirm the date is right for the scan. I would hate to use a scan appointment which may be needed by someone else who is having problems. On the other hand I am worried that I have no symptoms at all so it would put my mind at rest to go. Such a tricky one!


----------



## menageriemom

Feel like I might be going downhill again... DH's first day back at work and I think I just tried to do too much and strained myself. My whole body is sore and tired. I hadn't cried since the first night but did this afternoon when I realized my BBs had deflated back down a cup size :cry: how vain!! 

Struggling with when to TTC again. Right now I am just waiting for DH to get home, hopefully I can keep up with all my emails etc when I am feeling 100%. 

Thank you girls again :)


----------



## topazicatzbet

just take it one day at a time hun, when it feels right go for it. there is no right or wrong time frame, some go for it straight away others need more time. 

try and remember you can do it and next time it will be sticky.


----------



## SarahJane

Hi bailey
Hope you are ok, crying is only normal, you need to grieve for LO. We are all here if you want to talk x


----------



## babybears25

bailey - it must be hard but try not to do too much...rest as much as you can. and like beth said just see how it goes, see how you feel.

sarahjane - maybe call them just to check the date is correct on your letter, then go ahead with it if they confirm it is booked...it is their mistake.

hope everyone is ok x


----------



## SarahJane

Hi all

How are you all doing? I think it is time for a bump update from everyone...

1) How much weight have you put on/lost
2) How big is the bump so far/do your clothes fit
3) weirdest thing about being pregnant so far

Me first - due to excess eating and no morning sickness, I have managed to put on 4 lb already!! (Being more careful from tomorrow)
No bump yet but plenty of podge in the meantime which I can pretend is a bump!
Weirdest thing is baby brain - can't seem to focus like I used to and put my keys in the fridge the other day!

Hope all are well x


----------



## babybears25

sarahjane what a good idea to do an bump update!!

1 - so far (as of this morning) I have only put on 2lb which I am quite pleased with seeing as I didnt have proper morning sickness. But christmas is such a difficult time not to over eat...even when you arent pregnant! i think i put on 6lbs over the xmas period last year!! So I will have to be careful this year!

2 - I've got a cute little bump, my jeans wont do up and wearing maternity work trousers already. I will post a pic soon.

3 - same as you Sarah...baby brain!! its scary how quickly you start doing crazy things isnt it!! 

xxx


----------



## Cupcake1979

menageriemom said:


> Feel like I might be going downhill again... DH's first day back at work and I think I just tried to do too much and strained myself. My whole body is sore and tired. I hadn't cried since the first night but did this afternoon when I realized my BBs had deflated back down a cup size :cry: how vain!!
> 
> Struggling with when to TTC again. Right now I am just waiting for DH to get home, hopefully I can keep up with all my emails etc when I am feeling 100%.
> 
> Thank you girls again :)

Aww hun. I've just checked in on you girls to find you going through this. I'm so sorry Bailey :( such awful news. I hope you manage to rest up and feel better. All my thoughts are with you x x x

TTC again is always a tricky one. Like I said after my chemical from my October cycle, I was going to wait till next year and give us all a break for a while but something willed me that day to take an OPK and I got a smiley face and look where I am now... although we're not sure if this is viable yet!

Loads of hugs hun, you'll know when the time is right x


----------



## Cupcake1979

topazicatzbet said:


> feel bad posting but bailey said to.
> 
> all was fine heartbeat seen and measuring bang on dates.

Great scan pics Beth - I hope its a little lady for you x x x


----------



## Cupcake1979

Hello guys,

Still lurking about :) Just been so busy with work (so depressing) haven't had chance to come and update!

All is well with me... for the past few days or so I've had cramps - very mild AF style cramps, almost like a womb aching sensation very odd... but googled and seems to be very common. First time I've had something like this out of my 3 previous pregnancies but as you all know they ended in loss so I have nothing to compare this against. Full on morning sickness now. Went right off my dinner yesterday - had to leave it as I felt sick, then again at 5am this morning. Still getting waves of nausea now. I'm hoping its all a good sign. I have my scan on Thursday at 8.40am. I'm just so scared of what I'll see :( never seen anything good on a scan - always had bad news! So should this time be any different. Trying not to get my hopes up :(

ANd to top it all off we've had tons of snow here and our heating hasn't worked since Saturday. The house is bloody freezing and British Gas couldn't get someone out to us today - so we hope they can fix it whenever they turn up!

Great idea about the bump update Sarah!

1) How much weight have you put on/lost - I've stayed the same. Well done Clare on only a few pounds given how far along you are!!!
2) How big is the bump so far/do your clothes fit - I have a chubby tummy anyway so only have a bloat which gets bigger as the day wears on... Can still fit in my jeans but usually unbutton them by the end of the day!
3) weirdest thing about being pregnant so far - just the scaryness of not knowing whether this will be ok!


----------



## GlasgowGal

My bump update!!

1 - I have put on 3lb which I am quite happy with as it all seems around my middle. Bum and thighs still okay - fx it continues!!! :thumbup:

2 - I've got a little bump, my jeans won't do up either, but mat wear is still bit big on me. I'm only 4ft 11 and wear petite or kids trousers age 12/13 usually, so shopping for clothes is a pain anyway. Maternity wear is going to be a task. Thank goodness for the current fashion for treggings, leggings, jeggings and all things with a stretchy waistband. :haha:

3 - the weirdest thing I've experienced is the development of an extreme dislike for gravy!! :haha:

:hugs:

L.x


----------



## babybears25

aww glasgowgal...you are tiny!! it is brilliant that leggings etc and long tops are in all the shops so we can get away with wearing them!

i am being so careful with what i eat and still trying to exercise as much as i can this time because when i was pg with Frankie i ate way too much and was just lazy and i gained over 32lbs!! oops! i dont want a repeat of that!

lucy - morning sickness is a great sign...really hope all goes well at your scan on thursday, what a lovely xmas pressie!

we have lots of snow aswell, which is starting to annoy me now! i really dont want to slip over, i'm scared to go out. i got to work ok but nows its sleet/rain which is making roads slippy...really worried about driving home x


----------



## topazicatzbet

my turn

1. i ve lost 5 lb. :happydance:

2. jeans are a bit tighter and my mummy tummy from callum now feels harder. but prob not much bigger.

3. cant think of anything weired yet, no baby brain but i only had that for one week with callum. (one bad week its a wonder my patients didnt die i kept forgetting everything. lol)


----------



## babybears25

beth - yay for losing 5 lb :happydance: looking forward to seeing your scan pics tomorrow!

here are a couple of pics of my 15 wk bump....
 



Attached Files:







15 wks 1.jpg
File size: 20.8 KB
Views: 9









15 wks 2.jpg
File size: 11.6 KB
Views: 6


----------



## babydust1

thats such a lovely bump you have there hun & such a beautiful little girl!! :) 

i hope everything goes all good with your scan Lucy hun :hugs: f'xd for you!


----------



## SarahJane

What an amazing pic of bump, you have a gorgeous little girl too.

My news is that I called to check on the scan date and it looks like the midwife got the due date wrong on the forms. I told them it was a mistake and they told me to come for scan anyway. I am over the moon but very very scared incase something isn't right. My scan is at 11.40 tomorrow... Fingers crossed Lucy and I should have 2 lovely health scan pics tomorrow to share with you all. (Anyone got suggestions on what clothes to wear to the scan- will I be ok just in jeans?)

Great bump updates, I have major weight envy of you Beth! Everyone seems to be doing well on the weight. I really need to hide the tin of roses!

Is everyone ready for Christmas now? I have just been to Sainsbury's - big mistake! How can that many people need to shop at once?!

Anyway - Merry Christmas to you all and keep your fingers crossed for both Lucy and me tomorrow


----------



## babybears25

yay thats great sarahjane that you still get a scan tomorrow, im sure you and lucy will have lovely scan pics to show us all tomorrow. 

oh how exciting!!

merry christmas everyone! xxx


----------



## topazicatzbet

thats great news on the scan sarah, looks like i ll have to chase mine up, i still dont have a date. i dont even have a number for my midwife cos she was off ill. so it was a covering one.


----------



## Cupcake1979

What an amazing bump Clare :) so lovely - I hope I have one that looks like that!

Phew I have a scan buddie in Sarah - Best of luck hun, I know how you're feelling....

My scan is at 8.40am and I'm absolutely petrified. So much so that I've really worked myself up this evening - was almost sick and now I have a dodgy tum!

I've had over 8 scans in the past 8 months with my last 3 pregnancy losses... so my scans have always been bad news....

I'm expecting the worst even though I have great symptoms for the first time in my life - doubling HCG, 3+ on digi at 4+3, progesterone of over 100 and full on symptoms (sore boobs, morning sickness, tiredness etc)...

I'm so scared I just don't know how I'm going to get through tomorrow morning!


----------



## topazicatzbet

got everything crossed for you both, you ll see thoses little heart beats for sure.


----------



## Cupcake1979

Hello guys,

I have good news!!! We have heartbeats and when I say heartbeats I mean two as it seems we're having twins! We're totally in shock but over the moon - this is the first scan ever that I've had a hb let alone 2 of them!!!

Both measuring exactly to-date 6+4 with the same due date that I was expecting - 14th August 2011

Wooooooooooooooooooo so happy!! I can't wait for Sarah to join me in scan happiness today x
 



Attached Files:







Scan 6+4 23.12.10.jpg
File size: 22.9 KB
Views: 9


----------



## SarahJane

I am also in scan delerium! No pic as I forgot to ask - so stressed and so happy that I don't need a pic though! - I have just the one baby in there though!!! I also now have another scan date for proper dating scan on 1st Feb. 

We are over the moon. Today has been the best Christmas present ever - dates pretty much the same as mine but a bit early to tell for certain. Heartbeat nice and strong - I saw it before she even needed to say what it was!

lucy - 2 boys for you if the conspiracy theory about where they are is correct!! Congrats mummy to be xx


----------



## Cupcake1979

Oh fantastic news Sarah!! I'm so pleased :) We were cycle buds and now it looks like we're bump buds too :) 

Your baby must have looked more detailed than my two blobs but the hearbeats were so visible... as you say instantly obvious!

When do you get your next scan? I have one booked in for 9+2. I'm not sure whether by carrying twins your considered high risk?

OMG girls... I'm going to be the size of a house with 2 in there and will no doubt show early... don't think I'll be able to hide it to over 13 weeks... we shall see!!


----------



## babydust1

Lucyyyyyyyyyyyyy! i am sooo excited for you & so happy you got great news at your scan and that theres not only 1 bubba but 2 thats amazing! congratulations!

Sarahhhhh im glad that everything went well and that the heartbeat was really strong congratulations hun!!

the best xmas prezzie you could ever ask for :D


----------



## babybears25

wow sarah and double wow lucy!! how amazing both your scans went so well! 

i really am so happy for you both, what a lovely xmas pressie!! 

congratulations to you both xxx


----------



## menageriemom

Oh I am so happy for both of you girls! 

Cupcake I just cannot believe you are having twins! Those are some well deserved little ones :)


----------



## SarahJane

Thanks everyone. I am still on :cloud9: Special thanks to the ladies who have come over from TTC to comment. It means a lot so thank you so much :hugs:

It is strange how real it feels now. Have you got over the shock yet Lucy? You must be totally delighted. They do say twins make you slightly at higher risk but not massively. You need to look after yourself and those two little ones. My cousin had twins about 6 weeks ago and she wasn't too big (and her boys were born at 6lb each).

Looked at the paperwork she gave me today and it looks like we are closer than we thought Lucy! My dates have been put back to 7 + 2 so I am just a matter of days ahead of you. 

Happy Christmas everyone xx


----------



## topazicatzbet

:yipee::yipee::headspin::headspin::wohoo::wohoo::headspin::headspin::yipee::yipee:

OMG

SO HAPPY FOR YOU BOTH.

cant believe your having twins lucy thats amaizing.

well i have good news and bad news. 
12 weeks scan date came through for 10 th jan :happydance: but one of the kittens is ataying at the vets cos he is unwell :cry:


----------



## SarahJane

Wow 10th jan is really really soon! Congrats! :happydance:

Poor kitty, will it pull through do you think? :cry:


----------



## babybears25

beth im glad you've got your scan date through and its not too long to wait. sorry about your kitty i hope its ok x


----------



## topazicatzbet

not sure, if they can get him eating again then he should be ok. they are giving him fluids and antibiotics, the bill is estimated at £200 already. think i need to change professions. 

17 days til scan yay.


----------



## Cupcake1979

Funny Beth as when I got my 3+ you did say I wonder if its twins - how funny is that!!!

Awww sorry to hear about poorly kitty. Hope he gets better soon x Keep us updated!!


----------



## topazicatzbet

i did didnt i :haha:

so if they are in seperate sacs does that mean they will be non identical, cos that would mean you released 2 eggs from the same ovary. 

ow its exciting. what did you think when they told you or did you see them on the screen first.


----------



## Cupcake1979

Yeah you did - mystic meg!! :)

Yes they'll be non identical and can even be different sexes - oh i hope we get one of each. Can you imagine how cool that would be!! And yes I must have popped two eggs from the same ovary - so quite a rare occurance...

The sonographer said do you want to hear the good news - and then said we're having twins and showed us them on screen. We were both shocked and I asked her if she was kidding!!! Needs your head wrapping around the situation...

need to get 2 of everything - how crazy!!


----------



## babydust1

i still cant believe your having twins lucy!! lol but its so exciting and you truly deserve it! :) 

i just wanted to come along and wish everyone a wonderful christmas!! :) 

i'll have a few drinks for all you pregnant girls!! :D haha maybe not a few for each of you haha i'd not make it home


----------



## SarahJane

Just popping in to say Merry Christmas. Hope all having a lovely day x


----------



## topazicatzbet

hope you all had a great day, callum was spoilt rotton for his first christmas.


----------



## babybears25

Hi ladies, hope you all had a lovely christmas day :flower:

Frankie got spoilt as usual by her grandparents! She was over excited and had lots of tantrums though so glad she has calmed down today!

I bought a changing bag from the Next sale...first baby item...so far!! Sale things encourage me to buy :blush:


----------



## GlasgowGal

Hi Ladies,

Hope you've all had a lovely christmas!

Wow I can't believe what i've been missing! Congratulations Lucy, i'm am so happy for you sweetie - if anyone deserved a double blessing this year it was you. My eyes were like frying pans when i saw your scan pics, i'm am so excited for you. :happydance:

Sarahjane - I'm pleased to here that your scan went well, :thumbup: but you'll have to remember to get us a piccy next time. :happydance:

We're having a ball staying with my family, it's so good to be away and have no work to bother with. We went to a giant mothercare yesterday and played with the prams to see which one we want. It's too early to buy yet but think we've decided on the one we want. :thumbup:

Take care of all those bumps girls.

Love,

l.x


----------



## topazicatzbet

hey girls, its callums 1st birthday tom, cant believe he is one already. 

cant wait for my scan now, sickness has gone now so only symptom i have is being tired so will be glad to see bean again. 

anyone thought of names yet, i ve got my boys name (joshua jacob) but cant decied on a girls yet. think thats cos im preparing myself for another boy.


----------



## GlasgowGal

Hope Callum has a fantastic birthday!

I think girls names are much harder than boys names we've had a boys name for ages, but the jury is still out on a girls name.

L.x


----------



## babydust1

Hope all you girls had a fab christmas :) 

aww pram shopping must be hard theres so many nice ones glasgow! :) 

love the name Beth! its lovely & im absolutely loving your pic!! hes such a gorgeous little boy! Happy 1st Birthday Callum, hope he has a fab day hun! :) 


hope everyone else is good! :)


----------



## babybears25

happy birthday to Calum, hope he had a lovely 1st birthday :flower:

beth i love the name joshua jacob, one of my best friends had a little boy in april and called him joshua, he is very cute! and another good friend of mine called her son Calum, both names i love but would get confusing!! :dohh:

i have a list of a few names for each sex i think my favourites at the moment are...

Girl - Grace Olivia

Boy - Oliver Samuel 

my DH doesnt like the name olivia though, its was his late nan's name though so i though him and his family would like it if we used it as a middle name.

has anyone else thought of names yet?

glasgowgal...we have our pushchair that we had with frankie but the in laws are insisting on buying us a new one...so after 20 week scan we will be taking a trip down to mothercare and babies r us!! but to be honest ive already had a peek online, there is a nice maxi cosi one on sale! :happydance:

glad the weather has been slightly warmer today, i know its been raining but happy all the ice and snow has cleared! xxx


----------



## topazicatzbet

im toying with amber or ember for a girl, with ella mae as my back up (that was the name i had picked for callum) but i also like becca. 
will wait til sexing scan before worrying about the girls name cos im probably having another boy cos i so want a girl.


----------



## babybears25

i think your having a girl and im having a boy fx'd!! Ella and Amber are on my girls name list, love them both! And Bella aswell x


----------



## topazicatzbet

i like bella too but my sisters dog is called that and i have a cat called grace so they are ruled out. lol.


well i thought my sickness had gone but got hit by a wave today and had to pull the car over and throw up. :blush:


----------



## babybears25

oh no, thats weird because i felt a bit sick this morning aswell, havent for quite a few weeks now! hope thats it for you now.

its a shame when you think of a name you like then realise someone has a pet with that name, i used to like the name max for a boy but someone i know called their dog that! x


----------



## SarahJane

I like the name Max and fortunately no-one I know has a dog names that so far!

We can't seem to agree on anything really but on our (not so short)shortlist
Boys
Max
Arthur
Albert
Henry (but friend has baby due in June and she has chosen this if a boy!)
Lewis
Huw
Bryn
Charlie

Girls
Evaline
Clara
Megan
Emily 
Freya
Ava

It is all too tricky!!


----------



## babybears25

lots of lovely names sarahjane, its such a difficult decision isnt it! with Frankie we hadnt agreed on names at all until she was born, it was just really easy when we saw her, it suited her! i am hoping its that easy this time!! 

i think my faves on your lists are Max and Ava x


----------



## Cupcake1979

Ohhh i love the name Grace for a girl - I'd already had that picked out:

Grace Charlotte for a girl
Austin James for a boy

I'm hoping I have one of each :)

Severe morning sickness yesterday - no throwing up but felt so sick all day and all night :( couldn't eat anything. Have lost a few lbs so far which is a good thing. Its been better today - tackled with ginger nuts and lemonade!

Had a call from the consultant today to say that I can stop my clexane injections as my blood test came back negative - but he also mentioned my Subchronic haematoma and said that has an increased risk of miscarriage :( so he's dampened my spirits on this one... 

Funny though as the Sonographer and Sister on the ward both said it doesn't have a added risk of miscarriage... don't know what to think... haven't bled at all and am trying to get as much rest as I can.

Midwife did suggest today that I get signed off from work sick to bedrest until I'm past 12 weeks... Made an appointment with the GP for Friday morning to discuss...


----------



## babybears25

lucy, sounds like you are doing the best thing by getting lots of rest and even better if you get signed off work until you are past 12 weeks. that would be lovely if you had a boy and a girl!

grace is my fave girl name at the moment but i do tend to change my mind regularly!!

my midwife came over yesterday for a routine appt, everything is fine, my blood pressure and urine were normal and my blood test results all came back normal aswell. the best part was we got to hear the babys heartbeat...it was lovely!! frankie was really excited when she heard it! 

now im not seeing my midwife until 8th feb! seems like ages away but because im low risk they have no reason to see me apparently. roll on 21st jan...20 week scan! x


----------



## GlasgowGal

I think Grace is a lovely name. :thumbup:

Hope Callum had a fab first birthday

I can't wait to hear the heartbeat - it must be so exciting. My next MW appt is next wednesday, so hopefully, i'll get to hear it then.

My next scan is on 21st too! They tend to do ours at 19 weeks in scotland - i don't know why! 

I have found the pram and cot that i want :happydance: Just need to order them both online when we're ready for them. :thumbup:

L.x


----------



## babybears25

how exciting glasgowgal, our scans are on the same day! we are exactly 7 days apart!! 

i expect you will get to hear the heartbeat next week, its lovely to have the reassurance but to be honest i have been feeling the baby moving around down there for a couple of weeks now so i knew he/she was ok.

have you thought of any names?

what pram are you getting? i just cant decide! x


----------



## babybears25

happy new year everyone, hope you all have fun celebrating whatever you are doing. me and DH are full of cold so popping to a party with Frankie early evening but wont be staying long. might even have a tiny glass of champagne? x


----------



## babydust1

happy new year girls :) hope you have a good en what ever you do! :) 


go on babybears a glass of champagne wont hurt :)

im hoping 2011 has something good in store for me! :) 

im staying in tonight having an indian a few drinks and watching a few comedies with thhe OH :)


----------



## topazicatzbet

happy new year girls.

think i ll be asleep when the new year comes, im so tired all the time now. 

think a pj day is in need of tom, although i ll have to get dressed briefly cos someone is coming to collet some money for one of the puppies, they had to return him cos he has a heart murmur, having to see a specialist on fri to see what can be done. gonna cost me a fortune and looks like im gonna have to keep him, (although hoping my sis is gonna have him)

little kitten is hanging on btw but im still now happy with him, he needs to gain more weight.


----------



## GlasgowGal

Happy New Year to you all, when it comes. I am loaded with a cold too :cry: so we'll just be staying in. We were meant to be going over to my cousins, but i don't want to pass this on to the kids. :nope:

I hope i get to hear the heartbeat next week. I haven't felt the baby move yet - well i don't think i have. It's the first time i've been this far along, so i don't really know what i'm looking for. Also they say that you don't tend to feel movement until a couple of weeks later with your first pregnancy. I have felt pulling and stretching sensations daily, but thats all, so i really hope my midwife does listen for a heartbeat next week. I'm not worried, but it would be nice to be reassured until my scan.

Speaking of scans, Babybears, we'll have two new scan pics to post on the same day! :happydance: 

Current contenters for names:

Boy
Logan
Joseph
Mervyn 


Girl
Mya 
Siannah (pron Shaana)
Emma

Pram - We're getting the Mothercare Spin. We had a go of it in the shop and found it so easy to fold down etc and i need one that folds quite small as i don't have a big boot on my car.

Cot - We've picked a lovely cot-bed from john lewis. I had looked at it online and then went to see it the other day when we went to the Trafford Centre - it really is gorgeous.

My cousin is giving me her moses basket and a car seat and a highchair. :thumbup: All are in fantastic condition, so we're really pleased and it will save some pennies, as the cot and pram are quite expensive choices.

Babydust - I hope you get your New Year's wish - We have some little chinese lanterns to light at midnight, i'll send one up for you and all the ladies out there praying for a 2011 BFP. :hugs:

Well have a nice night ladies and i'll speak to you all in 2011!

Love

Laura.xxx


----------



## babydust1

thank you hun :) i hope i get a 2011 bfp too :) 

aww damn flu i had it too last week its a nightmare! lol 

lovely names you have there :) 

i love the name Logan and Mya


----------



## babybears25

thanks babydust - i just had a sip of champagne in the end! i wasnt feeling very well NYE, just really full of cold and tired but i lasted until 12.30am! I am sure you will have your 2011 bfp soon! :thumbup:

beth i hope you had a lovely pj day, ive had a few of those lately! sorry about your puppy with the heart mumour and really hope your kitten gains more weight soon :flower:

laura like your name choices, love mya and joseph! oh ive seen the mothercare spin, looks really good. its great when people give you things they dont need anymore, they usually are in amazing condition so it saves lots of pennies! :happydance:

my cold is still hanging on...coughing is the most annoying part! hopefully going for a walk today if it doesnt rain x


----------



## GlasgowGal

I'm still loaded with the cold too. :cry: My poor hubby slept on the couch last night, so he doesn't catch it; he's been so good looking after me. We came home from mum's yesterday and i was in agony from being stuck in the car for 4 & 1/2 hours, so he run me a bath, massaged my back and legs and made my dinner. :thumbup:

The mothercare spin is fab it is so light and easy to move and fold, which is great for me, cos i'm so small. You should have seen me trying to get my 2 year old nephew out of a trolley seat last week - in fairness he wasn't exactly helping me, but the trolley was so high, that even with my arms full stretch i couldn't lift him high enough to get his feet out. I has to take his shoes off in the end, cos they kept getting stuck. :haha:

Beth - how are the puppy and kitten? I hope they're okay!

:hugs:

L.x


----------



## babydust1

i hope so too babybears hopefully before you lot have yours n wonder off! :) hehe 

i hope you dont mind me been here because other widget kittie's is so quiet lol :) 

i feel like im only 1 here ttc but nevermind hehe :)

aww your hubby sounds lovely Laura :)


----------



## topazicatzbet

your always welcome hun.

sad news girls, i had to have the kitten put to sleep tonight cos he went down hill so much. im gutted and just had to ring the owners to tell them which was horrible.

puppy is doing great but guess we will find out the future for him on fri after his tests. 

8 days til my scan, i cant wait cos i ve been so stressed this past two weeks and a bit paranoid that all is not ok cos i feel so well now apart from tired so will be nice to see my lo again.


----------



## babydust1

aww sry to hear about the kitten beth :cry:

hope little puppy is ok :) 

:yipee: for scan im sure everything will be just fine hun


----------



## GlasgowGal

Hi ladies,

Topaz - I'm so sorry to hear about the kitten. :cry: I hope your puppy continues to do well and gets some good news from his tests on friday.

I'm sure your scan will be fine, I know how you feel, i was exactly the same in the run up to my 12 wk scan and i'm starting to get jittery waiting for my next one on 21st. 

I'm still loaded with this cold and i've got to go back to work on Thursday :cry: So sick of it now, can't remember the last time i had one that lasted this long :shrug:

How's everyone else doing?

Got an appt with my MW tomorrow, so will update tomorrow night.

:hugs:

L.x


----------



## babybears25

so sorry about your kitty beth, hope the puppy test results r good. yay not long until your scan now hun! 

yes helen of course you're always welcome here, you will be here properly soon im sure.

laura we only have 17 days until our scans, i cant wait :) 

my cold has cleared up now, i hope yours does soon. i went back to work today which wasnt too bad and everyone was admiring my bump! the bad part of the day was taking frankie to her first day at pre-school. it was awful she cried her eyes out and didnt want me to leave her. i felt so bad when i was driving to work, had a little cry. i dont think pregnancy hormones helped the situation haha!!

i am going for my flu jab on thursday which my midwife recommended i have. are any of you having the jab? x


----------



## bumski

hi all you lovely ladies, just wanted to check in and wish you all a happy new year, cant wait to see your next scan topaz, sorry about all the colds you girls are having, hope you get better soon,
oh and dont worry helen, im still here, battling on, lol, :winkwink:


----------



## babybears25

hey bumski, so nice to hear from you. happy new year...hope your ok x


----------



## bumski

im good thanks hun, had a few weeks off obsessing which was nice but back on it now :blush:

i saw the pics of your bump, how cute!!!! i bet your little girl cant wait to be a big sister :cloud9:


----------



## babybears25

good to have you back!

frankie cant wait to be a big sister, she is so excited!! but she keeps asking for a brother...will have to wait and see x


----------



## topazicatzbet

my boobs seem to have exploded today.


----------



## babydust1

ooo nice little bump you have there Babybears! :) 


ooo nice to see you back bumski ( wooop ) dont feel so alone now :) hope you had a fab new year! :)


----------



## babybears25

haha beth, i know what you mean! mine did that a few weeks back!! bra shopping is on the cards! 

thanks helen, hoping to carry smaller this time, with Frankie i was huge! x


----------



## GlasgowGal

Hi Everyone,

Went to see my MW today and got to hear baby's heartbeat for the first time :happydance: Really chuffed!!! 

BabyBears - I know I'm so looking forward to our next scan. Are you going to find out if it's a boy or a girl?

Bumski - Happy New Year! Good to see you again! 

Still got the cold, feel a bit better today though. Have to go back to work tomorrow, :growlmad: so just going to have to suck it up and get on with it. 

:hugs:


----------



## babybears25

glasgowgal - hope work isnt too bad today! so glad you got to hear baby's heartbeat, its lovely to hear isnt it!

counting down the days until the scan, i cant wait! we aren't going to find out the sex...are any of you going to? x


----------



## babydust1

ooo not long now girls till your scans! :) cant wait to see your pics! :) 

thats exciting babybears i always said if i fall pregnant then i wouldnt wanna find out but OH is a spoilt sport and said he'd really want too!


----------



## GlasgowGal

Hiya,

Work not too bad today, I'm definately over the worst of my cold now, :thumbup: just wish i could sleep a bit better.

No we don't want to find out the sex either, much rather have a little surprise at the end. We don't have a preference so it doesn't matter, either sex will be fab. :happydance:

:hugs:

L.x


----------



## babybears25

glad work wasnt too bad for you glasgowgal :flower:

i agree, after all that pushing it was so nice to have a surprise!! it was such a lovely feeling last time, i want it again :happydance: i do have a feeling it might be a boy this time....who knows?! :shrug:

i had my flu jab earlier, my arm is quite achey already. the nurse said its so important to have it done when your pregnant and there is a shortage of the vaccinations in our area...she only had 6 left so i was lucky i called when i did!!

my cold has gone now and i am feeling really well and energetic! going to start classes soon called 'babyfit'. i went to them last time and they were really good, might try pregnancy yoga aswell as ive heard good things about it. also aqua natal is lovely when your bump gets bigger to take the weight away :thumbup: 

anyone planning on doing any classes? x


----------



## Cupcake1979

Oh babybears loving the bump - its soooooo cute!! Oh and glad you had the Flu jab. I'm keen to have it but GP said hold off till I'm past 12 weeks incase anything bad happened... Did you get a reaction once you had it?

Yay Glasgow so glad you got to hear baby's heartbeat - how amazing and great to put your mind at rest. Pleased also that your cold is starting to get better - mine is too now which is really good - hoping to get some more energy back soon.

Topaz - whats the latest? Sorry to hear about kittie, thats so sad :( did you get any news on the pup too? Funny you say about your boobs just popping! I've gone up 2 cup sizes since I found out I'm pregnant. My boobs are huge!

Babydust and Bumski - how are you both. Glad to see your still hanging in there. I hope 2011 brings you both some much deserved BFP's!


----------



## bumski

congratulations on your twins cupcake, that is absolutely amazing!!!! you truely deserve such good news after the year you had :hugs:
me and babydust are planning on joining you all soon, just waiting until the gap is big enough and then you can all forward on your baby stuff, lol
feeling more positive about this year,
cant believe how quickly all your pregnancys seem to be progressing, cant wait for those baby pics :baby: xxx


----------



## babydust1

good to see your doing good cupcake!! :) 

yes me & Bumski are hanging here hoping to join very very soon! :)


----------



## GlasgowGal

Hi Ladies,

Babybears - Two weeks today until our scans. :happydance: Would like to do some classes, but don't really know whats available in my area. I'll have to look into it and see. I know my work are pretty flexible if you want to attend a daytime class, so shouldn't have any problems going as long as i can find something that i fancy.

Cupcake - Chuffed to hear that your feeling a bit better. :thumbup: I was so pleased to hear baby's heartbeat on wed - can't wait for my scan! Not too much longer til your next scan either. :happydance:

Topaz - My boobs have gone up two cup sizes too - an E-cup and still growing crikey!!!

Bumski & Babydust - I'm keeping everything crossed for a :bfp: for both of you this year - more babies the merrier on this thread :baby: 

:hugs:

Laura.xxx


----------



## babybears25

thanks lucy...i love my bump too :happydance: i like it cute and small! 

so far so good with the flu jab, no reaction just my arm aches a little but i was expecting that! 

laura there will probably be all sorts of classes in your area, it surprised me when i did a bit of research and found out what was about!! hope you find something you would like to do :thumbup:

bumski and babydust i am looking forward to seeing your bfp's very soon :happydance:

feeling a little sad today, my granny (mum's mum) died in her sleep last night. she was 83 and had a long happy life but she had been poorly for a while so its nice shes not suffering anymore and shes with my grandad now x


----------



## bumski

aww im so sorry babybears :cry: thats so sad, i hope your all ok, thats a lovely way to think that she is now with your grandad and not suffering, and very true too, sending loads of :hugs: to you and your family xxxxxx


----------



## topazicatzbet

sorry to hear that hun. 

puppy had his scan today and not really any wiser for now. there is aproblem with the main arteries but she doesnt know how bad yet or what can be done if anything cos he is too small.

has to be re scanned in 3 months time.


----------



## GlasgowGal

BabyBears - Sorry to hear about your Gran, it's so sad when we lose someone we love. Love & big :hugs: to you and your family.

Topaz - It's a shame they can't give you a clearer picture about the puppy's health. I hope it becames clearer and can be managed as he gets bigger.

:hugs:

Laura.xxx


----------



## babydust1

ok i said sooon i didnt think this soon but here i am!! :) 

on the 10th of this month i'd of been trying 5 years! 

my OH's grandad died 3 years ago today what should have been a sad moment turned into a happy moment! 

4 days before my period was due i had severe cramps i thought i was coming on really early then when the day arrived still nothing, 

im now 3 days late and tested this morning to get a :bfp: 

i had cramps ( which i still have now ) im really gassy and feel nausea slightly 
ive got backache only in my right side i went to the doctors today thinking i had actually got a kidney infection but it isnt and that i just gotta keep an eye on it & maybe its because of the Ovarian Drilling i had, they also told me my cramps are normal :) they have also confirmed pregnancy with a test!! and said im 4 weeks 2 days from my last period

im so excited & nervous at the same time its took me along time to get here and so glad i have... :)

babybears im sorry about your gran :hugs:

here is my test dont mind the picture its a faint line but a lines a line and the picture doesnt do it any justice because its crap camera & bit blurry

it had a plastic thing over the test so i ripped it apart when i thought i'd seen a line!! haha :happydance:
 



Attached Files:







Photo195.jpg
File size: 11.9 KB
Views: 5









Photo196.jpg
File size: 8.8 KB
Views: 5


----------



## GlasgowGal

Babydust :thumbup: - Congratulations!!! :happydance: Yay!!!:happydance: I'm so happy for you. Big hugs and kisses. :hugs: Laura.xxx


----------



## babydust1

thank you i just uploaded photos i cant believe it!! :) 

:yipee:


----------



## topazicatzbet

:yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee:
:headspin::headspin::headspin::headspin::headspin::headspin:
:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:

OMG CONGRATULATIONS

im so chuffed for you, im sat here with tears in my eyes, i bet you didnt believe yours when you saw that line come up. 

sendin you lots of extra sticky dust
:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## topazicatzbet

thats not a faint line thats a slap you in the face, very obvious great line.


----------



## babydust1

ty so much you girls have been amazing since ive been trying and youve helped me alot im glad to be here with you's finally!! :) .

i couldnt believe it i was like omg is that a line no way!!


omg yes its a lineeeee! haha!! :)


----------



## babydust1

i cant believe it, it feels so unreal. im excited and really nervous at the same time!! :) 

didnt think my day would come! great start to 2011!! :) 

OH is ecstatic!! :)


----------



## topazicatzbet

you deserve it so much, were you using the clomid this cycle.


----------



## babydust1

yeah clomid 3rd time lucky :) :)


----------



## topazicatzbet

so we could have double trouble again like cupcake. lol, it is a great line you never know.


----------



## babybears25

wow babydust.....

:happydance: congratulations :happydance:

seeing your BFP has definately cheered me up!! :flower:

sooooo happy for you!! :happydance:

its so exciting! what an amazing start to the year! :cloud9:

sending lots of sticky vibes to you! 

claire xxx


----------



## babydust1

thankyou hun!! :) 

its an amazing feeling!!

i never thought id get here and here i am today!! :)

just waiting for bumski to join us!! :)


----------



## GlasgowGal

Just had a look at your pics - that's a fab line you've got there.:thumbup: Topaz maybe right, you could be in cupcake's gang with two on board!
:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

:hugs:

L.x


----------



## babydust1

thankyou!! :) 

i'd love twins!! :)

here is todays test! not so good picture sry!
 



Attached Files:







Photo198.jpg
File size: 10.3 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Cupcake1979

Woohoooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo Babydust - I'm so pleased to see your BFP!!! That's just amazing!! 

Your lines are fab too - here's hoping you can join me with a twin bump!!! 

Oh I'm so excited for you. This is truely a well deserved BFP :happydance:

I have my scan in 2 days and am nervous :(


----------



## bumski

:happydance: oh wow helen, tose lines are fantastic!!! not faint at all, you really do deserve this, sit back and enjoy it hun, oh and let dh do all the running round after you, lol xx
so so so so happy for you!!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

GL for your scan cupcake :winkwink: im sure everything will be fine and you will come back with a lovely pic of both your babies growing well :hugs:


----------



## Cupcake1979

I hope so Bumski... petrified at the same time... Just got my 12wk scan date through too - its on 31st Jan...

Whats the latest with you hun? Hope you're well?


----------



## bumski

i will be thinking of you hun, looking forward to your next pic, has you bump started growing yet?

same old same old with me, im sure it will be worth it in the end, lol :winkwink:

just wanted to let you all know i have heard off redrose27, she is ok, she has been through a rough time lately so hasnt been on here, i told her we had all been worried about her, its nice to know everything is fine though :thumbup:


----------



## babydust1

ty girls :) i aint done a test today though, im sick of constipation though lol :)

yes i'd love twins also :)

i think you'll be ok at your scan goodluck chick :)

you getting a bump yet ?


----------



## Cupcake1979

Oh thats good to hear about redrose... I hope she's ok!

I had a litle bit of a paunch on my belly anyways but it seems to have gotten harder in the past few weeks... still don't think its the official bump - can anyone advise where you start feeling the uterus first is it directly above the pubic bone? They do say with twins that you start to show alot earlier than single pregnancies.

Fingers crossed I come back here tomorrow with some good news :thumbup:


----------



## babydust1

im sure everything will be fine hun, but i'll have my f'xd for you! :)


----------



## babydust1

dont you know i actually just thought of something in december i lost my fertility bracelet. Me & OH were just talking about that, i guess i didnt need it anymore!!

&& it actually freaked me out becuz i remember you beth when yours broke & you was pregnant! :)


----------



## topazicatzbet

spooky, but she did say to someone else whos broke that it was a sign that it wasnt needed.

back from scan and all is good, will poist later as having a quick clean up cos got someone coming to see a puppy tonight.


----------



## babydust1

ooo glad all is good cant wait to see pics :)


----------



## topazicatzbet

not the best of pics cos its dark now and the light is reflecting off it. 

but here is my little bean, it was waving to us. th sonographer was lovely and pointed out all bits of baby. much better than the 2 i had with callum, one was very uninterested and the other was mean and made me cry. 

was measuring bang on dates so still due 22nd july.
 



Attached Files:







SAM_0613.jpg
File size: 21.4 KB
Views: 6


----------



## GlasgowGal

Hi Ladies, How are we all doing?

Topaz - That's a great pic! :happydance::happydance::happydance: It makes such a difference when the hospital staff are nice and friendly. The sonographer we saw for my 1st and 3rd scan was lovely, but the consultant that did my 2nd was a miserable, ignorant so&so.

Cupcake - GL for your scan tomorrow sweetie - I sure everything will be fine. :thumbup: Looking forward to seeing a new scan piccy of the twins. :happydance:

Babydust - constipation not the best part of pregnancy, but it's a good symptom to have. It eased of when my morning sickness subsided, but i'm told it will return later on. :growlmad:

:hugs:

L.x


----------



## babydust1

aww wow thats a lovely scan glad evrything was good :yipee: :) 
you got a lil bump now beth? 

yea it definetly isnt the best part of the pregnancy lol its rather annoying and kind of hurts lol ( hate the belly ache because of it ) seems worse then normal aswell lol


----------



## topazicatzbet

yeah i have but most of it is fat. lol


----------



## babydust1

awww :) 

it starts to seem more real when u have the bump well thats whatim thinking haha! 

it all seems unreal to me at the moment just enjoying it :)


----------



## topazicatzbet

have you contacted mia, she will do a protection spell for you for free. i think she is great, deffinatly worked her magic.


----------



## babybears25

good luck with your scan today lucy, im sure everything will be fine. looking forward to seeing your pics :happydance:

beth so glad your scan went well, love your pic :flower:

its lovely wen you start getting a bump...i love mine!

oh that is weird about the fertility bracelets, that must mean if you brake or lose them you dont need them anymore! :happydance:

xxx


----------



## Cupcake1979

Hello ladies,

Just wanted to update. All looking good and babies measuring 24mm and 23mm which puts me bang on my due date of 14.8.11.

Both have grown so much since the last scan however I had an external scan this time and the clarity of the picture is a bit rubbish. On the baby on the right you can just about make out arms and legs but the baby on the left all you can see is top of his head - his body is facing away from us.

Oh and good news about the bleed I had, its reduced and absorbed so she said it is now bearly visible and didn't bother adding it to my notes.

Wooo hooo so pleased all seems to be well
 



Attached Files:







Scan 9+2 11.1.11.jpg
File size: 21.8 KB
Views: 8









Scan b 9+2 11.1.11.jpg
File size: 26.2 KB
Views: 6


----------



## babybears25

amazing lucy!! so happy for you :happydance: how exciting! xxx


----------



## babydust1

amazing Lucy, im so pleased for you!! :hugs:

i have my 1st appointment with my GP on tuesday to fill in Antenatal forms for my appointmens im quite nervous i dont know what to expect :)


----------



## babybears25

babydust - dont be nervous about first appt with GP, to be honest with my experience its a bit of a let down and actually quite a boring appt. hopefully your GP will be more interested than most of ours were!! wont be long at you will be at your first scan...now that is exciting!! 

really happy today, Frankie went off to pre-school with no tears..yipee!! it was breaking my heart seeing her so upset every morning 

hope everyone else ok today xxx


----------



## babydust1

my doctors soo excited for me when i rang this morning she was ecstatic lol she knows how much ive wanted it & she cant wait to see me :)

my doctors been fine with me the whole process of ttc, so hopefully th appt will be ok :)


----------



## babybears25

brilliant thats so lovely you have such a nice doctor hun x


----------



## GlasgowGal

Lucy - your pics are fab! :happydance: You must be so pleased with the great news about your bleed. :thumbup: Only 20 days till your 12 weeks scan - it's so exciting!!! :happydance:

Babybears - Only 10 days to go for us, chick!!! :happydance:

Babydust - I think it feels more real with every appointment I go to, but the scans and hearing the heartbeat are definately the best bits. They really bring it home that there's a little life in there. :thumbup:

Topaz - Yay on your growing bump!!!!

:hugs:

L.x


----------



## babydust1

i cant help but to worry that something aint right i have awful backache & i cant reassure my self that everything is fine its so horrible =/


----------



## topazicatzbet

thats fab news lucy.

cramps and back ache are all part of the first few weeks hun, just try and take it easy and keep your feet up just to be safe.


----------



## GlasgowGal

Did anyone see One Born Every Minute last night? I've just watched it and screaming lady has freaked me out a bit. :argh:

:hugs:

L.x


----------



## topazicatzbet

i did i wanted to slap her, trust me my birth was traumatic and painfull but i didnt scream once she was a nightmare.

im feeling majorly exhausted tonight, just the thought of getting up wears me out. think im running on empty at the mo.

eta. think i ve been feeling the odd movement today.


----------



## babydust1

ty for the reasurrance beth, ive been laid on couch most days taken it easy since i found out, xx 

yeah i watched it, i watch it all the time but its different watching it when your pregnant she totally freaked me out i was like what the hell even after she had an epidural she was moaning. lol kind of freaks you out but really there was no need to cuss, i think she must of had a realy low pain barrier because you see some other people on there with there 1st baby and they hardly even make a noise, but it kind of freaks you out =/


----------



## topazicatzbet

its non stop worrying now hun, i ve got stabbing pains tonight but im pretty sure its just my belly expanding.

i loved my birth even though it was a traumatic one, trust me girls you forget the pain the second lo is here. 

you know what i had really bad heart burn all the way through my labour and i would actually say that was worse.


----------



## babydust1

yeah my mum said once the baby is here you forget all the pain, 

my belly isnt crampy anymore just bakache which is kind of annoying, i just want to get to the 12 week stage when they say the worst is over, 

everyone keeps telling me before i know it i'll be 12 weeks because it goes that fast,


----------



## babybears25

yay only 10 days until our scans glasgowgal!!

babydust i know its hard but try not to worry, aches and pains are just a normal part of the beginning of your pregnancy. 

yes i did watch one born every minute, that women was ridiculous!! yes i was in pain when i was in labour but i didnt scream like that!! like beth said you instantly forget about the pain when your beautiful baby is in your arms. its the most amazing feeling in the world. ladies please dont be freaked out by it, that women was abnormal or had a very very low pain threshold!!

the pain cant be that bad eh beth, we are willing to go through it again!! 

yay for feeling movement beth, its lovely to feel so early on in 2nd pregnancy isnt it! i feel my bubba quite often now, little pokes especially around this time of night if im sat or lying still. i love it and DH felt it friday night aswell xx


----------



## babydust1

thanks clare , it is sooo hard not to worry, xx


----------



## Cupcake1979

Awww yay for Frankie off to preschool with no tears - that must be such a relief Clare :)

Babydust try not to worry hun. I know easier said than done but pains and backache are usual. As long as they're not severe then don't let them panic you - they're a good sign that bubs is snuggling down and getting comfy for the next 8 months!

Beth how exciting to feel movement so early - that is sooo cool. I'm with you too hun on the exhaustion front. Its unbelievable!! Just had a quick tidy up and it left me out of breath and hot. I've had a sit down now and am feeling a bit better lol! Madness...

How funny was One Born... I just couldnt believe that girl. Even the midwife looked as if she was laughing half the time. What an actress... Her poor hubby looked so uncomfortable and she was so rude to the medical crew. I thought the same for that girl Janet... constantly seemed miserable and poor BF couldnt even go with her when she had her emergency c section. Such a great series I will be watching avidly over the next few weeks and months...


----------



## babydust1

that Janet is on here , princess something, she had said that her and her OH had already spoke about if she had to go to theatre that she would take her mum he was just upset the fact she had too, she never had an emergency c section they just used the forceps to get baby out thats why babies head was bruised, i was reading her story on here lol


----------



## SarahJane

OMG OMG OMG OMG - I go away for a week and look what bleeding well happens! 

Helen - I couldn't be happier, am sat here with tears in eyes at your wonderful news. It seriously couldn't have come finally to a more caring person and I know that you are going to be a wonderful mum! Congratulations and welcome to the bump club hun xxx

Lucy, the twins are looking great - you have your 12 week the day before me as mine is 1st Feb.

Beth - your LO has grown so much! I bet you were over the moon to see him/her.

AFM - been awol due to a nasty nasty cold which has kept me in bed since before the weekend. Finally feeling better now. Pregnancy wise still very little in terms of symptoms, got a large BLOAT problem and at the end of most days I look about 5 months pregnant! It is seriously getting ridiculous with people commenting and stuff... eeek

Love to everyone else and hope all bumps doing well xx


----------



## SarahJane

BTW - saw one born and told DH he can divorce me if I do that in labour!!
Also 
Heard from Bailey the other day and it sounds like she is feeling a bit better, just taking each day as it comes but think she is staying away from here more to deal with things with her hubby. Hoping she will be back shortly and feeling more herself again.


----------



## topazicatzbet

thanks for that sarah.

im so upset girls. one of the kittens went tonight and after he had gone i realised the money they had paid for him had gone, they must have stolen it back when i nipped out the room.

im so mad that i left it but didnt have any reason to think they would take it.
i ve rung them and they are denying taking it. informed the police but im sure they wont beable to do anything, it will be their word against mine. 

wastnt a small amount either, £225. i really needed that money too. 

i just feel so cheated, robbed in my own home.


----------



## SarahJane

That is terrible hun! I can't believe that anyone would dare to do that.

The only suggestion I have is to check your contents insurance, if your excess is only about £50 you may be able to get £175 back by making a claim as long as you have a police reference number for the theft.

So sorry, the last thing you need when you are pregnant and already have a little one.


----------



## SarahJane

Another thought ... did you give them a receipt etc. If they don't have one, you could get them on theft of the kitten rather than the money? They would have to prove they paid then.

Not sure how these things work but just another idea x


----------



## topazicatzbet

thanks hun, my exces is 150 so not worth it and i did give them a reciept.

the police should be getting back to me over the next few days but they wont be able to do anything. there is no proof.

everything just seams to be going wrong at the moment its one thing after another and all the stress and upset is getting to me, just want to cuddle my little man and cry all day.


----------



## babybears25

beth, i'm really sorry about what happened. some people are so awful, you really can't trust anybody! I hope the police can help.

sarahjane, nice to see you back. thanks for letting us know how bailey is getting on. hopefully she will be joining us again soon.

hope everyone is ok today...not long until the weekend. i really fancy going swimming tonight? x


----------



## babydust1

thank you sarah!! still hasnt sank in yet but getting there, its nice to see you back hadnt seen you for a while was getting worried :) sorry about your nasty cold, glad youve heard from bailey hope to see her back soon.,

Beth- that is awful how can they do that its terrible some really nasty horrible people out there thats alot of money and it would have helped in alot of ways, i really hope the police can help because its such a shame.. 

im good clare hows you? :) are you going to go swimming? :D


----------



## GlasgowGal

Topaz - I can't believe they did that with the kitten - some people have no shame!!! :growlmad: Big hugs sweetie :hugs::hugs::hugs:

Sarah-Jane - Glad your cold is all better :thumbup: I had it just after Christmas and was miserable with it for about a week - seems to be doing the rounds on all us pregnant ladies. Can't wait to see your scan pic on 1st. :happydance:

Babybears - did you go swimming? I love swimming but our local pool isn't very good.

Hope everyone else is healthy and well! Any plans for the weekend? Quiet one for me, don't get paid until wednesday. OH and I are going to B & Q to get paper and paint for the baby's room. :happydance:

:hugs:

L.x


----------



## babydust1

im going to my parents house at the weekend :)

how exciting Glasgow, on getting the things to decorate babys room!! :)


----------



## topazicatzbet

thanks girls, the police wont be able to do anything as i cant prove they took it and i gave them a reciept so i cant prove they stole the kitten.

i ve told her im not registering him and im gonna register the microchip in my name so if he ever goes missing i ll get him back. 

i just feel so stupid for being robbed in my own home. wish callum could talk he would tell the police what happend cos he was in the room all the time when they must have taken it.


----------



## babydust1

thats pretty sad that your son was in the room while they take money they owe you!! all the time knowing you probly needed it!! some people are soooo sick =/


----------



## topazicatzbet

it was actually in £50 notes and they said they sold some jewlery so either they was desperate for it back or my dad wonders if they were counterfit and when i said id be banking it they took the oppertunity to grab it.

i ve rung in sick for the next 2 days at work, just cant face going in, im so tired and crying all the time, all the stress of the kittens and puppies has caught up with me i think and throw in a few preg hormones, lol. 

hope lo is ok with all the upset, i cant believe how much bad luck i ve had recently.


----------



## babybears25

I am good thanks babydust, glad you are aswell!

I might go swimming tonight or tomorrow? One of my best friends just found out she is pregnant last weekend and she said she might come with me? 

She is just over 5 weeks pg and they werent even tryingtypical eh?! :dohh: After what all of us crazy ttc girlies go through!! She had her implant removed in early August when she got married and they were NTNP and bang in December it happened!! :baby:

Beth I am so sorry youre having such bad luck at the moment and you are feeling downbig hugs :hugs: 

Im sure lo is fine, just think about that little one growing inside you, and of course Calum,it always cheers me up when Frankie does something cheeky or just comes up to me and gives me a big hug and says she loves me. 

Preg hormones probably arent helping the way your feeling. I was like that a few weeks back, seemed to have settled down now, I feel a lot calmer about things. Hoping things get better for you soon :flower:

This weekendquite a quiet one. See what the weather is like, hoping to take Frankie out to the park or something. We are having friends over Saturday evening for a curry nightyum yum! xxx


----------



## babybears25

wohoo! i'm 19 weeks today...yay! nearly half way there :happydance:

how is everyone today, i am very happy it's friday! :thumbup:

i was just thinking its about time for another bump update...

1 - how are your bumps coming along? would be great if you could post photos!

2 - any cravings?

3 - how are you feeling...symptoms, emotions etc?

4 - what have you bought/or looked into buying so far?



1 - my bump is coming along nicely, quite cute and small and rounded all in the front this time, which is completely different from my last pregnancy. i will post a photo tonight.

2 - i have cravings for really ice cold drinks, golden savoury rice, breakfast cereal and banana milkshakes!!

3 - i am feeling really well and people keep saying to me how well i look which is lovely. i still snap at DH more than i used to and i am quite impatient, i blame the hormones!! 

4 - so far the only thing i have bought is a changing bag in the Next sale, but i'm sure next weekend, after the 20 week scan, many purchases will be made hehe :blush: I have looked at various pushchairs online but havent decided yet? to be honest we dont need to buy much, still have cot, moses basket, baby bath etc from last time.

xxx


----------



## babydust1

1 - well i dont have one yet!! haha im sure soon enough i will!! :) 

2 - not really pretty addicted to cranberry juice which i usually hate though

3 - i have terrible backache but apart from that all seems ok not feeling any other symptoms really a bit of nausea mainly when im hungry, oh i have insomnia lol i cant sleep!! so im muchhhhhh mucch more tired

4 - nothing yet its too early :cry: i cant wait to buy haha!! :) 

wow 19weeks already clare that seems to have flown by :) 

oo if its different you maybe having a boy :yipee:


----------



## topazicatzbet

here is mine. 

1. bump is coming along but i look fat so no pic :blush:

2. no cravings really, infact i ve lots my appitite. mut that could be all the stress.

3. still feeling really tired, no sickness, really emotional

4. i only have the pram so far. havent thought of buying anything yet, gonna wait til i know the sex, but dont need much cos i have most of it from callum.


----------



## bumski

really sorry about what those people did to you topaz, that is awful, its horrible being cheated that way, especially in your own home. take care of yourself hun, people like that always get whats coming to them, one way or another. :hugs:

glad everyone is doing well, cant wait to see all these scan pics that are coming up xxx


----------



## babydust1

ok haha so i did this for fun :) 

https://pregnancyandbaby.sheknows.com/pregnancy/baby

Madame Zaritska Predicts your birth experience for free so i did it for fun haha!! :) 

&& all i can say is OUCH!! 

ok so heres what i got :)

The day you deliver, outside will be hazy. Your baby will arrive in the early evening. After a labour lasting approximately 12 hours, your child, a girl, will be born. Your baby will weigh about 14 pounds, 7 ounces, and will be 18 inches long. This child will have medium hazel eyes and a lot of black hair.


----------



## topazicatzbet

lol *crosses legs*


----------



## babydust1

yup haha!! :D

OUCH OUCH OUCH haha!! :) 

what did callum weigh beth?


----------



## topazicatzbet

7lb 4oz and that was big enough.


----------



## babydust1

lol yeah i bet hrhr i want a tiiny baby hrhr :)


----------



## topazicatzbet

they ended up dragging him out with forceps cos his heart rate dropped so much, good job he wasnt massive cos it took some pushing and pulling to get him out


----------



## babydust1

aww bless, hopefully your second wont be bigger & if it is hope its not much bigger :(


----------



## topazicatzbet

sandra the psychic said it would be a 9lb girl, hope she is right about the girl but not the 9lb bit


----------



## babydust1

woop hope you get a lil girl 1 of each would be really nice!! 9lb thats big lol hopefully not that big!! :)


----------



## babybears25

ouch babydust!! :wacko: lets hope the baby weight is wrong lol!! Frankie was 7lb 14oz, that was big enough! hoping for baby to be a similar weight this time! 

i might try it and see what she predicts for me? :shrug:

xxx


----------



## babybears25

haha i did it, this is what she said...

The day you deliver, outside will be windy. Your baby will arrive in the late morning. After a labor lasting approximately 18 hours, your child, a girl, will be born. Your baby will weigh about 5 pounds, 11 ounces, and will be 20 inches long. This child will have dark violet eyes and some brown hair. 

i am liking the baby weight!! but my labour last time was 11 hours so i was hoping for a shorter labour this time! 

xxx


----------



## topazicatzbet

ok here is mine


The day you deliver, outside will be sunny. Your baby will arrive in the middle of the afternoon. After a labor lasting approximately 14 hours, your child, a boy, will be born. Your baby will weigh about 5 pounds, 7 ounces, and will be 16-1/2 inches long. This child will have dark amber eyes and some brown hair.


----------



## topazicatzbet

im slightly conserned our children are gonna have purple and yellow eyes. :haha:


----------



## babybears25

Beth yes it is a bit worrying!!


----------



## babydust1

haha 
thats not fair least you got decent size babies i mean comeon 14 pounds 7 ouncez lol 

sorry to say i'd split me self from front to back haha!! :)


----------



## GlasgowGal

bump update...

1 - My bump is still quite small, most folk are quite surprised when i tell them how far along i am. I seem to be carrying all to the front, don't need maternity clothes yet.

2 - I seem to be craving purple things - Fizzy Vimto; blueberries; blackberries; beetroot; grapes.

3 - I'm feeling pretty good, no symptoms aside from baby bobbing about every now and again.

4 - Haven't bought anything yet, but we've picked out a cot and pram and my cousin has lots of stuff for us. Will wait until my scan next week before making any baby specific purchases. We are going to B&Q this weekend to buy flooring and wallpaper for the baby's room, but i'll not be putting in any baby decor or furniture for another couple of months yet.

Only one week to go Babybears! :happydance::happydance::happydance:

Here's Madam's prediction for me...The day you deliver, outside will be fair. Your baby will arrive in the late morning. After a labor lasting approximately 11 hours, your child, a boy, will be born. Your baby will weigh about 5 pounds, 9 ounces, and will be 19,19-1/2 inches long. This child will have dark gray eyes and a lot of auburn hair. :haha: My natural hair colour is auburn - Lol!!!


----------



## babydust1

nicee!! :) i think i must have done something wrong haha!! :)


----------



## SarahJane

1 - how are your bumps coming along? would be great if you could post photos! - no bump - lots of bloat - will post a pic later!

2 - any cravings? nope but go off things occasionally (couldn't face fish the other day and usually love it)

3 - how are you feeling...symptoms, emotions etc? Occasionally grumpy but no other symptoms at all except being tired all of the time!

4 - what have you bought/or looked into buying so far? Mr Men entire book collection! (I know my priorities :blush:)


----------



## babybears25

yay glasgowgal...1 week to go! and that is so weird she said the baby will have auburn have and thats your natural hair colour!

sarahjane that is sooo sweet you bought the mr men book collection

i will post a bump pic soon, im knackered tonight so off to bed soon xxx


----------



## babydust1

i did a digi today!!! :) 3+ immm sooo excited will post a picture soon :) wow it all seems real now!:D


----------



## babybears25

yay babydust :happydance: so pleased your digi said 3+ :happydance:

here is my 19 week bump pic from yesterday...
 



Attached Files:







19wks 1.jpg
File size: 30 KB
Views: 11


----------



## babydust1

ty :) it seems t feel more real nnow :) 

wow you have such a cute bump :)


----------



## SarahJane

WOW I have definite bump envy now! I can't wait until mine is lovely like that!

here is my 11 week bloat pic taken by DH yesterday!


----------



## topazicatzbet

looking good girls


----------



## babydust1

*figgen secratary at my garny's wouldnt let me speak to my garny and now because im pregnant shes cancelled all my appointments in april, so i tried to tell her i was only in early stages & i'd rather keep those appointment just in case.. & she got nasty and said there was no need to and stuff & then also told me i wouldnt be getting any early scans because theres no need too.. bloody secrataries always think they know everything p'sses me off!! sry lol

well that doesnt help me with feeling anxious and worrying all the time i got told i would have had a early scan because i was on clomid!!*


----------



## bumski

is there any where you can get one private? i know it will cost but it may put your mind at rest hun?
i hate it when they dont listen to you, i think you should have one early just incase there is more than one baby.
what about your gp? can they help?


----------



## babybears25

babydust - so sorry about that stupid secretary! some people just dont understand!! like bumski said, it might be worth going private, just to put your mind at rest. or try calling again and hopefully you can speak to someone else?

i dont really know anything about clomid, but if you were told you would have an early scan then it's not fair for them not to now? perhaps your gp/midwife can help? 

i hope you get it sorted hun xxx


----------



## babydust1

well i have my first gp appointment tomorrow so i'll be asking because i think i should be having one, clomid there could be multiple births and thats why i got told i'd get an early one to check how many was there,


----------



## bumski

oh GL at gps tomorrow then, its all happening now :happydance: im sure with some gentle persuasion you will get one, unless your dr is the same dr i have :dohh: lol


----------



## GlasgowGal

Hi Ladies,

Babydust - Really chuffed that you got your 3+. I remember being so relieved when i got mine.

My friend got an early scan because she was on clomid, so defo think it's worth pushing the referral with your GP tomorrow. If they won't budge, you could go for a private one, as Bumski suggested, it is expensive but if it'll will put your mind at rest, you can't put a price on it.

Babybears & SarahJane - lovely bumps girls! Mine is more like yours Sarah-Jane and i'm 18 weeks! - I've got major bump envy. :haha:

Laura.xxx


----------



## GlasgowGal

:happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## menageriemom

:happydance::happydance::happydance:

Looks like I'm joining you lovely ladies once again. Trying to not get too excited before my first Drs appointment. Going to try and get in on Friday. 

https://i1209.photobucket.com/albums/cc399/menagerie_mom/IMG_1897.jpg

SUPER cute bump Glasgow!!


----------



## topazicatzbet

woo hoo, fantastic news hun.
extra sticky :dust:


----------



## GlasgowGal

Congratulations Menagerie!!! :happydance: Keeping everything crossed for you and sending lots of sticky vibes. :thumbup: So please for you sweetie. :hugs:


----------



## babybears25

:happydance: yay congratulations bailey!! :happydance: so happy for you! 

this one will be sticky xxx


----------



## babybears25

glasgowgal....nearly our scans!! only 3 more sleeps! mine is at 10.20am. and its my birthday tomorrow yay!! x


----------



## babydust1

wow :) 

congratulations Bailey, sending superrr sticky vibes & this ones gonna be a sticky one!! :hugs:

happy birthday for tomorrow Clare! :)


----------



## GlasgowGal

I know - i'm sooooo excited!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance: Mine is at 3 p.m. :dance:

Happy Birthday for tomorrow Clare! :cake:

:hugs:

Laura.xxx


----------



## SarahJane

So much happy news again today  :happydance::happydance:

Congrats Bailey x:happydance:
Happy birthday Clare x
Good luck with scans you two - I have scan envy!!!


----------



## menageriemom

Spotting :cry:
I have a Dr. appt tomorrow at 11.


----------



## bumski

when are/were you due af, it could just be ib, completely understandable that your going to be worried, try and rest if you can, everything is crossed for you hun. :hugs: xxxxx


----------



## topazicatzbet

get your feet up hun and rest, spotting is really comming.


----------



## babybears25

how did you get on at the docs bailey? had my fx'd for you that all is ok x


----------



## babydust1

hope everything went well for you at the doctors bailey, i hope all is ok spotting is really common in early pregnancy and could have been inplantation, i have everything crossed for you hun :hugs:

happy birthday clare :hugs:


----------



## menageriemom

Spotting stopped last night shortly after it started. Of course we both started freaking out and I started crying right away because it was the same consistency as the spotting I got before I started to miscarry. Leaving in 20 for the appointment ... pretty far behind you girls in time zones!!

Happy birthday Claire!! Doing anything special? I can't wait to see your new scan pic... you have such a gorgeous bump!


----------



## bumski

sending loads of luck to you bailey, thinking of you hun :hugs:

thats great news it has stopped, perhaps its just ib xx


----------



## GlasgowGal

Bailey - How did you get on at the Dr? Been keeping my fingers crossed for you. :hugs:

:happydance::cake:Happy Birthday Clare! Hope you've had a fab day sweetie!!!:cake::happydance:

Topaz - Hope you're feeling better and less stressed now hun. :hugs:

SarahJane, Cupcake and Babydust - how are you all doing? 

:hugs:

Laura.xxx


----------



## menageriemom

The doctors went fine, they didn't have much to say other than they couldn't tell me much now (which is kind of what I expected). Urine test was positive, they took my blood for HCG and Rh testing and all that stuff.... going back on Friday for other blood test and also to check my blood pressure again, it was a bit too high. 

How are you feeling Lucy? You are due on my wedding anniversary! :p

Beth I'm so sorry about what happened with the kitten! People can be so horrible! One of my chinchilla breeder friends had a man come over to buy a couple animals and he left buying none. She works nights, and a week later walked into her chinchilla room before leaving, and there was the man wedging himself in the window trying to get in to steal them! I can't remember what came of it, but he was at least charged with breaking and entering. Is there any way you can register with his microchip company that he was stolen? That way if a vet scans it they'll see it.


----------



## babydust1

im good ty how are you feeling apart from excited about your scan :) xx


----------



## topazicatzbet

glad the spotting has stopped hun, just take it easy.

im going through a tough time at the moment, i ve been really struggling with everything at home and putting a brave face on things and things just cane to ahead with the kitten situation. 

so im rehoming my animals and hoping to move back home to my parents, just not sure what to do about the house. 
i ve been signed off work for a while so i can sort my head out, these pregnancy hormones have a lot to answer for.


----------



## babydust1

aww im sorry your having a tough time Beth, hope you feel better soon, its awful situation about the kitten its good work has given you time off for you to sort your self out :hugs:


----------



## menageriemom

Oh Beth I'm so sorry :( I wish I was over there, I'd foster some for you. But I'm sure it will take a load off of your shoulders and your wallet (I try not to think about how much I spend on mine!). Take it easy hun :hugs:


----------



## bumski

so sorry your having a bad time beth, i really hope you manage to take some time and sort yourself out, sending loads of :hugs: your way xxx


----------



## Cupcake1979

Hello girls,

SOrry I've been MIA... Been back at work :( and they've been working me like a slave!!! I'm just totally exhausted and I think 6hrs commuting in one day in the first tri is ridiculous! EVen have a note from my GP to say as its a twin pregnancy and due to my past history its essential I take lots of rest and don't do any excessive travel... They've paid not attention to that whatsoever!

Cute baby bump Clare - I'm so impressed!! Awww glasgow i bet you have a cute little bump too - we wanna see pics. SarahJane you're looking great!

Congrats to Bailey - I can't believe you have your BFP so quickly!! Well done you - keeping everything crossed that this will be your super sticky bean.

Beth so sorry everythings getting on top of you :( You have alot to deal with and as you say pregnancy hormones can wreak havoc! I hope things get better soon for you.

Clare and Laura - can't wait for your scan update posts!!

AFM - very excited atm! My sonoline B doppler arrived yesterday and found both babies HB's last night so its put my mind at rest - both very similar and still low down although they're about 4cm away from each other. I was sooooooo relieved they're alive and well - HB's ranging from 160-180bpm so they're pretty strong and I feel I have less to worry about now. Roll on 31st Jan for my 12 wk scan :)


----------



## GlasgowGal

Clare - Only one more sleep!!! :happydance::happydance:

Lucy - Really chuffed that everything is progressing well with the twins and you've got your doppler. I loved hearing the HB when i visited my MW on the 5th. Will have a new piccy for you tomorrow. :happydance: Is there anyone that you can speak to at work about the pressures of driving for sucha long time etc? I had my work risk assessment done yesterday and they basically write up a report that tells my boss what he can and cannot ask of me as my pregnancy progresses. I'd call you HR Dept and see if you've got similar procedures, babe! :hugs:

Topaz - Really hope you start feeling better soon - get plenty of rest sweetie!

Menagerie - Hope you're feeling well, glad to hear that the spotting stopped quickly.

Babydust - How are you doing? Do you have your scan date yet?

:hugs:


----------



## babybears25

had a lovely birthday thanks :flower: quite quiet really, went for coffee with DH at lunchtime and had family over in the evening for tea and cake :cake:

bailey - so glad spotting has stopped and docs appt went ok. i really hope everything is ok :flower:

beth - im so sorry things are getting on top of you and you are still feeling so low :hugs: hope you feel better soon hun. glad you've been signed off work so you can chill out and relax.

lucy - that is so exciting you found both heartbeats with your doppler :happydance: not long until your 12 week scan...yay!

laura - YES!!! :happydance::happydance: 1 more sleep!! :happydance::happydance: i can't wait!

my good friend who is 6 weeks pg is having an early scan tomorrow because she is getting bad pains in her side and her doc is worried it's eptopic :nope: i really hope not...fx'd. its sad because i'm really excited for my scan but worried for hers xxx


----------



## babydust1

hope your friends scan goes well hun and theres nothing to worry about :hugs:

glad you had a good birthday :) xx


----------



## bumski

just wanted to wish you both GL at your scans tommorow!!

hope you both have a fantastic time :happydance:

will check in to see some new pics


----------



## topazicatzbet

thanks girls, i ll feel much better once the animals are sorted. then i can start to decied what to do with the house. 

all i know is i dont want to live this far away from my family anymore so moving back to my parents makes sense for now i feel so isolated from them all living here.

so im looking forward to seeing scan pics tom, remind me are you planning on finding out what team you are on.


----------



## GlasgowGal

We're going to wait for the surprise, so we'll still be team yellow. :happydance:

Topaz - Being closer to your family will make you feel better, you'll have lots more support, which can only be a good thing. :hugs:

Clare - I hope your friend's scan goes well. I've been there and i wouldn't wish it on my worst enemy. 

Bumski - if you look in tomorrow night i'll put my new pic on as soon as i get home. :happydance:

:hugs:


----------



## menageriemom

I can't wait to see scan pics girls!!

Beth, hope you can take some time to recuperate after you move. :hugs: I know what it's like living far from family, it's a 30 hour car drive round trip to see mine so it only happens a couple times a year if that. I'm sure Callum will love being so close to his grandparents! 

I've been comparing my tests to the same brands I took last pregnancy, and they are all so much darker around the same DPO. I really hope that is a good thing! 

Claire I'm FX'ed for your friend. I really hope it's not an ectopic!


----------



## SarahJane

Good luck with the scans tomorrow girls - can't wait for pics x

Beth everyone else is right, going home will help as you will have so much more support. It is a shame I am so far away or I would have offered a furbaby foster home xx

Bailey hun, I am glad the spotting stopped, sounds like IB so FX'd nothing to worry about. How soon will you be having a scan? 

Carly - chart looks good! Could be your month?

How are you feeling Helen? Any sickness yet?

Lucy - not long til our scans now - yippeeeee!


----------



## menageriemom

They said they want to do a scan between 6+3 and 7 weeks. I understand they couldn't do one earlier because all I was going to see was the sac if anything. Spotted again a tad last night but there was virtually no cramping or discomfort. None of it had been making it down to my underwear, just when I wiped. 

How are you feeling Sarah? Any ideas on what you think the gender is?


----------



## babybears25

thanks everyone, i hope her scan does go ok...i will let you all know when i speak to her later! might even see her in the hospital?!

yay only 2 hours 40 mins until my scan wohoo! :happydance: and laura only 7 hours 20 mins!

bumski - thanks :flower: will post new scan pics later. really cant wait until you join us properly!

beth - i think you are doing the best thing, i only live 10 minute drive from my mums. i wouldnt like to live far away from her. and we are also going to be team yellow! but i think it's a boy?!?

bailey - your test comparisons sound good, and glad you are only spotting a teeny bit. 

eeek i weighed myself this morning and i have gained 7lb since i found out i was pg. but i suppose i am half way so its not too bad. just dont want to gain much more, seeing as i gained 42lbs last time! 

i have had a naughty week though due to it being my birthday. will be better next week!! :blush:

laura cant wait to see your scan pics later x


----------



## babydust1

cant wait too see both your scan pics :) 

im ok ty sarah not really any sickness just lots of nausea & insomnia i ait slept a full night since about 2 weeks before i found out i was pregnant im awake all day then asleep for 2-3 hours max at night im really exhausted doctors say its a an early pregnancy symptom which can last all pregnancy i really hope not lol im really tired =/ 

still dont know about when i'll have a scan but i was 6 weeks yesterday & feeling pretty confident that all seems ok even though i do think maybe theres more then 1 but not sure im waiting for midwife to get in touch to see when i'll have a scan, :)


----------



## babybears25

Hey ladies, had my scan this morning, it was lovely and baby is fine :happydance: 

We had a student sonographer and she seemed quite nervous, but the senior sonographer was helping her. It took over an hour for her to do all the checks, but everything is normal, so we are really happy! :happydance:

One thing which was quite interestingshe was trying to check and measure the legs and she got the baby in the bum shot position by mistake, me and DH are sure its a boy!!

Pics arent that clear as shes a trainee but we dont mind, we got to see our baby for an hour!! it wont let me upload them...will try again later!

Laura hope your scan goes ok later! 

Claire xxx


----------



## babybears25

Pic of profile....
 



Attached Files:







baby.jpg
File size: 91.1 KB
Views: 4


----------



## menageriemom

Yay Claire! What a beautiful face :cloud9:


----------



## babydust1

aww beautiful Clare glad everything is looking good & f'xd bubba is a boy! :) i have my first scan next friday i'll be 7 weeks im so excited/nervous :yipee: just f'xd everything will be alrite im pretty scared to be honest today ive been so stressed out i dont know why so im trying to relax now & also im a blubbing mess :(


----------



## menageriemom

Helen I'm sure your LO will be quite a sight!! Don't let yourself stress about it now, although I'm sure that's easier said than done! 

My blood pressure was a lot better today (was a lot less nervous) but still a tad high. I got the same nurse both last time and this time and she was just the nicest lady ever. She took my number and said she'd call this afternoon with results :)

Also for those that have dealt with constipation... what worked for you to relieve it? I never had it with the last pregnancy and now it's very obvious. I totally forgot to ask the nurse because I was in and out of there so fast.


----------



## babydust1

ty hun i really hope so :) it seems to be going so quick so i know friday will be here quickly :)


----------



## SarahJane

I am feeling that mine is a girl Bailey - gut instinct but DH wants a boy and keeps calling it him!! (I keep warning him about gender disappointment!) You are right about the date, I had my first scan at 8 weeks and they put me back 5 days and LO was tiny. You should hopefully see a nice strong heartbeat by the time yours happens.

As for constipation, horrible stuff and the only thing I have suffered with. My answer was orange juice (lots of it) and to start eating cereal for breakfast. One of the two worked as I don't have it any more!!!

Claire - your baby is beautiful (have to agree it looks like a he!!)

Helen - next Friday will be amazing and if I can give you one tip it is not to stress too much. I didn't sleep the 2 nights before my scan! The main reason is that on here you hear ten times more bad news than good as people don't post good news as much. Try to remember the stats that it is very unlikely that anything will go wrong. 90 % of pregnancies are fine and stress will not help you or LO!! (I know easier said than done and I will also be worried before my next scan!) I think the mods on here should start a thread for healthy scans as if there was one there would be literally hundreds of posts a day and it would make people relax more.

Bad news is that the tiredness is here to stay though. I have been literally like a zombie for 8 weeks now!! I fall asleep some nights at 8pm and sleep through til morning and then still feel tired the next day. I haven't felt totally awake since before my BFP(I also had insomnia at the beginning - was odd, I kept waking up really early). I am however told it should get better in 2nd Tri - I am hoping so!!

Hope Laura's scan went ok - get us a pic on asap hun!


----------



## GlasgowGal

Hi Ladies,

Sorry it took so long to get these posted, but hubby took me out for dinner. :thumbup:

The scan was fantastic :thumbup: We got the same sonographer that we had for the 1st and 3rd scans and she is just so nice and so thorough. :happydance:

Everything is good and the baby is the right size for the age. She told us to look away when she was checking the legs so we wouldn't see the sex, just incase bubs was having a good old stretch. :haha:

We are so happy and so relieved! Not freking out so much about still being small in the bump now. :thumbup:

:hugs: to everyone

love Laura.xxx
 



Attached Files:







scan0001.jpg
File size: 36.3 KB
Views: 4









scan0002.jpg
File size: 38.2 KB
Views: 5









scan0003.jpg
File size: 38.3 KB
Views: 7


----------



## GlasgowGal

babybears25 said:


> Pic of profile....

Just gorgeous sweetie. Glad everything went well. :thumbup: It's fab lying there and watching it all go on the screen, so exciting!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## babybears25

lovely pics laura! it is very exciting!! 

thanks everyone for your comments!

laura...next time we see our babies will be when they are born eek!! 

i couldnt resist at lunchtime i popped out and bought my first baby item...a winnie the pooh hooded towel xxx


----------



## Cupcake1979

Wow girls those pics are amazing and sooooo beautiful. Must be such a relief that everything is ok and now you can really start the fun bit - shopping!! Wooooooo! I bet time will fly for you both and you'll soon have your little bundles of joy in your arms to enjoy!


----------



## topazicatzbet

great news girls


----------



## menageriemom

Laura what a beautiful LO! Congrats hun :)

The nurse just called me and gave me my results. My first blood HCG was 59.5, 48 hours later (today) ..... 183!! I have an ultrasound, family history workup, and blood panel set for February 9th :happydance:


----------



## babybears25

yay bailey thats brilliant news! wow your hcg level is great!! really happy for you.

i forgot to say earlier, my friend had her scan. she is 6 wks pg, beanie and sac in correct place. the reason she is having pains is because she has a cyst on her ovary. they are going to keep an eye on it and scan her again in 2 wks. i dont know anything about cysts...is it something to worry about when your pg? can she have treatment to get rid of it whilst pg? 

xxx


----------



## menageriemom

Thank you :) 

Really great news it's not an ectopic! I'm not sure on the cysts however :( I certainly hope it doesn't cause any trouble for her!

Sarah, my guess is still boy :p Have you done any old wives' tale tests? I'm sure your DH will be ecstatic either way!


----------



## GlasgowGal

babybears25 said:


> lovely pics laura! it is very exciting!!
> 
> thanks everyone for your comments!
> 
> laura...next time we see our babies will be when they are born eek!!
> 
> i couldnt resist at lunchtime i popped out and bought my first baby item...a winnie the pooh hooded towel xxx

I know, it's funny that you mention it, cos as we we're leaving the hopsital yesterday, i said to my hubby that the next time we see the bub, we'll be holding it! His face just lit up - he is so excited!

I'm really glad that your friend's scan confirmed that her bub is in the right place. My cousin had a cyst, and the hospital just kept a regular eye on her. She had to go to the labour ward to give birth, the cyst meant that they weren't happy to let her go to the community midwife unit. 

Lucy - only 10 days til your scan sweetie. :happydance: Can't wait to see a new pic of the twins.

Bailey - Pleased to here that your HCG are rising well and they're doing your history and bloods quickly.

SarahJane - Sorry to hear that your feeling so tired - it definately gets much better when you get into 2nd tri. I've got loads of energy now, but for my first twelve weeks I was like a zombie.

Thank you ladies for all your lovely comments. :thumbup:

Looking forward to seeing all of your scan pics in the coming weeks. :happydance:

:hugs:

Laura.xxx


----------



## menageriemom

Really happy with my IC progression .... lines never got this dark before (tests from the last pregnancy here) I've taken one every day for the last five days so it may be time for a break with those! (They've attracted a little dog hair/husband hair from sitting on the bathroom sink :blush:)

https://i1209.photobucket.com/albums/cc399/menagerie_mom/ICPROGRESSION.jpg

Hope everybody is feeling well and has a great weekend!! :hugs:


----------



## SarahJane

Looking and sounding great Bailey :happydance:

2 beautiful babies on pics from yesterday. If mine is even half as cute I will be so chuffed!

I had an odd day today - after 12 weeks of no morning sickness I threw up this morning. Really odd - had headache when I woke up and then a few hours later I was sick! I was fine 10 mins later when I ate something.

Laura - my hubby was also really sweet about the baby today. He told me that if anything ever went wrong he'd be heartbroken. It isn't like boys to be so honest so it was really nice!

Lucy - are you getting excited about the next scan? I am dying to see LO again.

Beth/Helen - how are you feeling? Hope you are ok 

I caved and bought a doppler today!! Promised myself I wouldn't but it was really cheap on ebay so common sense went out of the window! Has anyone else got one?


----------



## Cupcake1979

Hey Girls,

Yes I can't wait to the scan now - a week tomorrow - woooo hoooo!! Would have been feeling a little scared if it wasn't for my doppler! Sarah bought the SOnoline B and it is fab. Picked up the HBs on the first day using it and check on the babies every day. They're only around 2-3 cm away from each other and pretty low down still although by the evenings I have quite a sizeable bump lol. So I know they're both ok and I have nothing to worry about.

Woah I can't believe I'm 11wks today. Never ever thought i'd get here!!! 

Off to M&S to get my big boobs measured for some new maternity bras. I think I've gone up at least 3/4 cup sizes woah!


----------



## Cupcake1979

menageriemom said:


> Really happy with my IC progression .... lines never got this dark before (tests from the last pregnancy here) I've taken one every day for the last five days so it may be time for a break with those! (They've attracted a little dog hair/husband hair from sitting on the bathroom sink :blush:)
> 
> https://i1209.photobucket.com/albums/cc399/menagerie_mom/ICPROGRESSION.jpg
> 
> Hope everybody is feeling well and has a great weekend!! :hugs:

Yay bailey - your progression and HCG levels are fantastic!! Wooohoooo! This will be a sticky bean for you :happydance:


----------



## menageriemom

Cupcake1979 said:


> Off to M&S to get my big boobs measured for some new maternity bras. I think I've gone up at least 3/4 cup sizes woah!

Wow!! Your OH must be thrilled! :haha:
I've always wanted to be professionally fitted! So many women don't wear the right size. I think I might have to splurge on some good ones later on, I'm afraid I am going to fluctuate too much in the next few months. I'm up one cup size now than when not pregnant so everything is a tad tight.


----------



## Cupcake1979

Lol well after being measured I've gone from a 34D to a 36E - scary... she also says I don't have much room for growth so I think I'm gonna have melons by the time this pregnancy is over lol. Hmm OH has always prefered smaller boobs lol and these are far bigger than a handful now lol :)


----------



## babybears25

bailey - your ic progression is great :happydance:

sarahjane - how strange you suddenly got sickness?! hope it doesnt come back again!

lucy - how exciting only 8 more sleeps until your scan! i really need to get myself down to m&s aswell, mine have grown quite a bit! also need a maternity swimming costume, bikini + bigger bbs + breast stroke = disaster!!

i have been swimming twice this week and it was really nice, doing lengths at my own pace. i liked knowing i had done some exercise but not overdoing it. i would definately recommend it, also relaxing and when bump gets bigger and heavier its take the weight away :flower:

how are you feeling now beth, hope your ok.

looking forward to seeing everyones scans in the next few weeks :happydance: kind of wish i was having another one!!

hope everyone had a lovely weekend.

one born every minute tomorrow night girls (sorry bailey only in UK), i cant miss it, im addicted!! 

claire x


----------



## topazicatzbet

im getting there thanks, after tom all the animals will be rehomed, god its been a hard week. now im getting the house cleared out and ready for a valuation for selling or renting.


----------



## GlasgowGal

Hi ladies,

Hope you all had a great weekend! My Mum arrived on friday night to stay for the weekend, it was a lovely surprise as i didn't know she was coming. We had a great weekend looking at/buying baby stuff. I've ordered a changing bag, baby monitor and playmat. We've already picked out the cot and will order that when the nursary is ready and i'm going to order my pram this week. :thumbup:

Topaz - glad you got your animals new homes, at least thats one thing off your plate. Hope everything else goes smoothly for you, so that you can get to move to your parent's quickly.

Babybears - I'm with you on the scan thing - it would be nice to have another one to look forward to, but nevermind it'll be June before we know it!

Yay for One Born Every Minute - I love it!!!:thumbup:

Cupcake - My big ole pregnancy boobs are costing me a fortune - i got measured at bought 4 new bras at the beginning of december and now i definately need to go up a cup size or four already. I've gone from a 28D to a 30EE!!! :dohh:

Bailey - your htp's are definately looking good! :thumbup:

SarahJane - Men are big softies in the middle aren't they? I cannot fault my hubby, he was amazing last year when we lost our LO and he has been an absolute star all the way through this pregnancy. :thumbup:

Helen - how are you doing sweetie? Have you got your scan date yet?

:hugs:

Laura.xxx


----------



## babydust1

im having my 1st scan at on friday i'll be 7+1 :yipee: nervous but very excited, they want to check everythings ok & to see how many there is because of clomid :)

how are you all feeling ? :)

i watched the first 10 mins of one born every min, then i was an emotional wreck when that baby didnt cry for a while so i stopped watching it, OH got so excited about watching it with me too haha! 

my hormones are everywhere lol i cry at anything/everything lol :(


----------



## babybears25

yay babydust!! only 3 sleeps until your scan! oh i wonder if there's more than one bubba?! how exciting!!

anyone watch one born every minute? my DH wont watch it haha! i felt really sorry for the lady with the heart condition, it must be so worrying. 

and omg the women that nearly gave birth in the back of her car! that scared me...it really shouldnt happen that fast! that poor baby didnt know what was going on!

by the way, incase you didnt already know. if you go onto the ASDA website and join the baby club you get a voucher for a free Huggies Newborn Starter Kit (1 pack of nappies, 1 pack of babywipes and a little cotton hat) https://babyclub.asda.com/ 

I just printed mine off and popped down there and picked one up. its only worth £3 but i love a freebie! and the voucher scans through at £5 so i got £2 off the other things i bought! also the baby and toddler event they have on at the moment has some bargains!

claire x


----------



## babydust1

there is also one on sainsbury's little ones, 

there is a set on there worth £9.99 but in the conditions you have to purchase a set of huggies nappies for £3.00 or something to get it, youve gotta join then wait for the mail to come through your door to get the voucher to go get it, it seems quite good the gift set

it says this 

For customers joining who are either pregnant or have a child under three months old, you will receive a coupon for the Huggies Mum and Baby Bundle in your Little Ones welcome pack. You will receive the Huggies Mum and Baby Bundle when you purchase any new pack of Huggies Newborn nappies instore

https://www3.sainsburys.co.uk/littleones/join-now-form


----------



## menageriemom

I'm so excited for you Helen!! I bet Friday can't come fast enough!! 

One Born Every Minute is going to be on TV here soon... in the preview the father drops his iPhone on his newborn while trying to take a photo!! 

DH did an initial phone interview for a job 20 hours away from where we live now. They'll fly us both out there for another one if he chooses to pursue it. They have 100% paid health insurance and will pay for all our relocation costs. He is going to try and negotiate the salary on Friday so we'll see where it goes. Stressful waiting, though :nope:

In good news, my IC from today was darker than the control :happydance:


----------



## topazicatzbet

thats fab news hun.


----------



## GlasgowGal

Yay! Two new scan pics to look forward to :happydance: Helen on friday and Lucy on monday :happydance:


----------



## babydust1

just 2 more sleeps till my scan :yipee: its at 9am friday im soo excited


----------



## topazicatzbet

hey girls.

i saw midwife today, wasnt due for another 2 weeks but with all the stress i ve gone through this past few weeks i was worried sick the affect it had had on the baby and was scared id had a mmc. 

she was lovely and had a listen in and found the heart beat fairly quick, it was perfect at 156 beats per min nice and strong.


----------



## menageriemom

Good to hear Beth! I hope everything settles for you soon, I'm super prone to stress and I know it's awful :(


----------



## babybears25

thats great news beth, glad the stress hasnt effected the baby and really pleased you have an understanding midwife!

not long until your next scan now beth...i'm sure your having a girl!

oh and how exciting lots of other scans coming up soon..yay! xxx


----------



## topazicatzbet

yeah 9 days til scan and i find out if pink or blue. would love pink but after all the stuff ive been through these last few weeks im just gratefull to still have a baby. 

im hoping my anxiety will start to settle down now.


----------



## babydust1

thats great news beth :hugs: glad bubba is alrite, wow not long till you find out what bubba is! :) 

i think maybe girl too! :)


----------



## GlasgowGal

Only one more sleep Helen :happydance: 

Beth - I'm really glad baby is okay, looking forward to finding out whether you're going to be in team pink or team blue.

How are you feeling Bailey? 

Lucy - You must be getting mega excited about your scan on monday. :happydance:

Claire - Have you got your pram yet? I thought i'd decided, but now i'm not sure. There's so many out there - does anyone have any recommedations? Been looking at icandy cherry/apple and babystyle oyster :loopy:

:hugs:


----------



## SarahJane

Just nipping in to say good luck to helen for tomorrow. I can't wait to see your little one's picture.

Hope everyone else is ok. I am still getting morning sickness and it seems to have got worse today! I now realise how lucky I was to go the first 11 and a half weeks without feeling poorly!

Laura - Pram wise - I was almost certain I wanted the silver cross 3d but my friend who is also pregnant and has a toddler already said to avoid travel systems the other day so I am now having second thoughts. Her suggestion was that she didn't use it enough to justify owning it and she also said that when her 1st one got to about 6 months the travel system was just ridiculously heavy and not very functional so she ended up going out and buying a cheap lightweight buggy anyway and didn't ever use the expensive one again. I really trust her judgement so I am now thinking whether I can cope with something really light from day 1.

I have just looked at the cherry stroller and that looks fab!


----------



## topazicatzbet

i did the same sarah, i was given a travel system and i only used it for 4 months and then ended up getting a push chair cos it was so heavy and hard to push.


----------



## bumski

waiting patiently for your update helen :happydance:

oh i cant wait to see those babies, lol :winkwink: xxxxxx


----------



## Cupcake1979

Me too Helen - can't wait to see a little pic of the bubba x x x


----------



## menageriemom

Also patiently waiting Helen! :flower: Been thinking of you!!

I suppose this photo can speak for itself. I'm super happy about this and it's helped put my mind at ease! 

https://i1209.photobucket.com/albums/cc399/menagerie_mom/DTREE.jpg


----------



## bumski

wow!!! what a difference a day makes, those lines look fantastic hun :hugs:


----------



## babydust1

Thankyou!

ok girls all is good measuring good with my dates at 7+1 :happydance:

only 1 baby and heart was beating strong!! i cryed :cry:

it was an amazing experience i'll have my next scan on 14th march
 



Attached Files:







Helen Scan.jpg
File size: 34 KB
Views: 13


----------



## babydust1

wow those lines are fab bailey! :yipee:


----------



## GlasgowGal

:happydance: Yay Helen!!! So glad your scan went well and baby has a strong HB. Excellent pic too :thumbup: :happydance:

:hugs:


----------



## menageriemom

OMG Helen I am so so so happy for you! I bet it was amazing. Congrats hun :) Bet it feels real now!

The first test is actually 4+6 from my last pregnancy :blush: I kind of knew something wasn't right when my line wasn't super dark (and the same one nearly a week later wasn't any darker) but I tried to not let it bother me. But I have a feeling this pregnancy should (hopefully) be more successful.

And happy 1/2 way GlasgowGal :happydance:


----------



## babydust1

they are certainly strong lines hun & i think this is a forever baby :) xx

ty yes it does seem more real xx


----------



## topazicatzbet

thats a forever baby bailey, no doubt about it. 

helen what a fab pic and yay for a heart beat. im so happy for you both


----------



## SarahJane

What a gorgeous scan Helen, you must be so chuffed. I didn't cry but I think it was because I was so in shock that everything was there and fine!

I agree those lines are fab bailey - this one is definitely a stayer! What is your EDD?

Only a couple more sleeps before we see the twins again - yay!

I am on :cloud9: my doppler arrived today and I heard Mr Bump's heartbeat straight away :happydance: Beating at just short of 160 a minute - nice and strong. I will see if DH can sort the technology and do me a recording over the weekend when he gets home so I can put it on here. (he has been away with work so it will be a lovely surprise when he gets back!)

I am so excited about my scan on Tuesday now.:happydance:


----------



## menageriemom

SarahJane said:


> am on :cloud9: my doppler arrived today and I heard Mr Bump's heartbeat straight away :happydance: Beating at just short of 160 a minute - nice and strong. I will see if DH can sort the technology and do me a recording over the weekend when he gets home so I can put it on here. (he has been away with work so it will be a lovely surprise when he gets back!)

:happydance::happydance: That's so wonderful!! What kind did you buy? The Angelsounds is so affordable I've pretty much been set on that one but I'm afraid since I already have a bit of a squishy belly that I won't be able to hear anything until well into 2nd tri.


----------



## Cupcake1979

Wow fantastic news on your tests Bailey - the difference is huge! This one is a keeper hun :)

Helen - great scan pic - so glad all was well and baby has a lovely strong heartbeat!

Yay Sarah for our scans can't wait and yes the doppler is so addictive - I'm checking on bubbas daily for peace of mind. I hope there's no danger with using it every day. I bought the sonoline B with special probe which is great - pick them up everytime with HB ranging in the mid 160s to mid 170s so know all is ok. My bump is expanding too, even though midwife did a check yesterday and said she couldnt feel the uterus yet - she was checking right below my belly button, but would it be that high yet?

Roll on monday 11am till we see the twins again!!


----------



## topazicatzbet

i wouldnt have thought it would be that high yet, i know there are 2 in there but at this stage they still have plenty of room


----------



## SarahJane

menageriemom said:


> SarahJane said:
> 
> 
> am on :cloud9: my doppler arrived today and I heard Mr Bump's heartbeat straight away :happydance: Beating at just short of 160 a minute - nice and strong. I will see if DH can sort the technology and do me a recording over the weekend when he gets home so I can put it on here. (he has been away with work so it will be a lovely surprise when he gets back!)
> 
> :happydance::happydance: That's so wonderful!! What kind did you buy? The Angelsounds is so affordable I've pretty much been set on that one but I'm afraid since I already have a bit of a squishy belly that I won't be able to hear anything until well into 2nd tri.Click to expand...

Mine is the angelsounds - got it from e-bay 2nd hand and used some baby oil - extremely cheap and works brilliantly - I have tonnes of squidge in my belly but baby can be heard clear as day! I now wish I had bought one earlier.


----------



## menageriemom

Wonderful! I have one on my Amazon wishlist :flower:
Oh, and my EDD at this point is September 30th based on the day I believe I ovulated. :)

Lucy - cannot WAIT to see your beautiful twins again!


----------



## menageriemom

This is some impressive morning sickness over here!!! :sick: Was just having sickness in the evening until this morning. 

Hope all you ladies are doing well? 

Can't wait for an update Lucy!!


----------



## babydust1

i aint really had sickness i just have bad nausea! :(

good luck Lucy cant wait for your update.

im away to the dentist at 2 im in AGONY with toothache i was up all night in pain =/ 

hope all is well :)


----------



## menageriemom

Oh Helen that sucks! Can you get Benzocaine in a tube for oral use over there? That is the only thing that works for me. 

I haven't actually puked yet but this morning I did go to the bathroom becuase I felt like it was going to be unavoidable.


----------



## Cupcake1979

Hello ladies,

All looking good from my scan today although they've put me forward 3 days lol as the larger of the twins is measuring bigger lol. Both doing well and looking good - everything where it should be and heartbeats were 163 and 167 so good and strong. Nuchal Translucency measurements were all normal around 1.5mm for both - had my bloods sent off today to be checked for the double downs screening. Fingers crossed all ok.

Doc has said that twin 1 looks like a boy - check out the fantastic nub shot and I'm inclined to agree... twin 2 was facing away and we couldn't get a good look... here's hoping its a little girl :)

Twin 1 in first and second shot - twin 2 in third picture :)
 



Attached Files:







Twin 1 head shot 12+1.jpg
File size: 28.2 KB
Views: 8









Twin 1 side view 12+1.jpg
File size: 32.4 KB
Views: 11









Twin 2 side shot 12+1.jpg
File size: 30.8 KB
Views: 9


----------



## babydust1

wow glad all is well what an amazing pics :)


----------



## menageriemom

Oh how beautiful! It's amazing how different they are from their earlier scan! :cloud9: I can't help but be so amazed how incredible it is you have two beautiful LOs in there after the hardship you've been through ... Pregnancy hormones are kicking in and making me all mushy :blush:


----------



## babydust1

ive had the tooth pulled out now :) im so happy for no more toothache..


----------



## topazicatzbet

lucy those pic s are fab. so glad all is ok. 

helen glad you got the tooth sorted.


----------



## Cupcake1979

Thanks ladies - really means soooo much to be here! I just can't believe we've made it to 12 weeks with 2 healthy babies on board. I just thought I'd never see the day when we were going to have a "normal" pregnancy.

Oh I'm so relieved and it feels like today is the day I can officially relax and think this is it... we're really going to have our babies at last :)

Oh helen - you sound so brave about your tooth... I would be crapping myself. Can't stand doctors :(

Hows everything going tho for all of you? Seems like morning sickness is creeping in for you guys... considering I had 2 on board I didn't get it too bad... just full on nausea with no puking! Thank god... a couple of weeks I was off my food but managing to eat to control the sickness now... and it seems to be getting better everyday.

Beth - how's things with you? Are all the pets rehomed now? House on the market? I'm sure you'll feel much better when your at your mums and a weight has been lifted. Big hugs x


----------



## stardust22

Cupcake1979 said:


> Hello ladies,
> 
> All looking good from my scan today although they've put me forward 3 days lol as the larger of the twins is measuring bigger lol. Both doing well and looking good - everything where it should be and heartbeats were 163 and 167 so good and strong. Nuchal Translucency measurements were all normal around 1.5mm for both - had my bloods sent off today to be checked for the double downs screening. Fingers crossed all ok.
> 
> Doc has said that twin 1 looks like a boy - check out the fantastic nub shot and I'm inclined to agree... twin 2 was facing away and we couldn't get a good look... here's hoping its a little girl :)
> 
> Twin 1 in first and second shot - twin 2 in third picture :)


GORGEOUS scan photos Lucy lu!!! I cant wait to get my hands on these 2 little bubbas and give them kisses and cuddles awwwww!!
Words cannot say just how happy I am for you. You really really deserve this
xx


----------



## topazicatzbet

animals are all sorted now, they are in foster homes but im in touch with them all so will know where they all go. 

think i ll be renting the house out instead of selling cos i think i ll be in negative equaty at the mo. 
so need to do the house up first, im hoping to move back to my mums soon as my sister should be completing on their house soon so then there will be room for us. 

im enjoying the time off work sick and dont plan on rushing back, they have treated me like crap this past few months making me work allsorts of shifts so i dont feel like i owe them anything.


----------



## babydust1

aww im so happy for you lucy glad everything is going well i still cant believe your gonna have 2 babies :) you truly deserve this, 

i havent been sick as of yet just really bad nausea,

Beth glad things are looking up at last for you hope your feeling better hun :)


----------



## GlasgowGal

Wow Lucy, your scan pics are fantastic!!! I'm so glad that everything is going well. :thumbup: You can enjoy telling everyone now and relax a little bit more. 2nd trimester is much easier than the first - the nausea goes and you get some energy back.

Beth - Glad to hear things are getting better for you. :thumbup:

Helen - Hope you're not suffering too much after having your tooth pulled. :hugs:

I'm feeling good this week. Baby buying is in full swing and spent my entire weekend clearing out the loft and every cupboard available in preparation for baby stuff. Got my first antinatal class at the hospital on wed and swine flu jab on thursday. Next MW appt is on 16th - can't wait to hear baby's heartbeat again!!!

Love to everyone :hugs:

Laura.xxx


----------



## SarahJane

Lucy the twins are adorable - I agree on the boy theory! FX'd the other was being a modest girl so you have one of each!

I hope my pics are as good as yours tomorrow. I am so excited now, I am nervous because of the tests but I am so excited at the same time. 

Glad you sorted the house beth and the pets are all safe and sound

Laura - I am jealous of the buying spree, I can't wait to start shopping! I looked at some prams yesterday which was exciting have been holding fire on buying anything until after tomorrow!!! I am loving the lightweight pram ideas - icandy cherry looking great on paper but want to go and look at one in the flesh first. I also like the maclaren techno xt as a basic buggy having played with one yesterday (it also seems to have top reviews). I have come to the conclusion that there is just too much choice!! 

Sorry to hear about your tooth helen, there is nothing worse than toothache for pain. Great that you got in to get it sorted so quickly though.

Bailey - hope the sickness passes quickly, having only suffered for one week, that was enough!!

Anyone else watching one born every minute?

laura - you will have to pass on any tips from the ante natal class!


----------



## menageriemom

FX'ed your LO cooperates and you get a a really good look tomorrow Sarah!! Are you going to ask about gender? 

So we have Sarah tomorrow, Beth on the 5th for sexing, and me on the 9th for an early one. Anybody else have something big coming up?


----------



## babydust1

OOOOO more scans to see i dont have my next scan now till 13 weeks which will be 14th march hopefully see more of baby as mine was literally a little pea lol :)


----------



## SarahJane

Sorry for the poor quality - took a photo of the photo to make it easier as scanner not connected!

Baby was sleeping on its tummy when we went in but before long caused all sorts of trouble getting a pic and doing the NT test as he/she wouldn't sit still. I am totally smitten!

Great news is dates put forward again so now officially 14 weeks and in 2nd tri!! Yay :happydance:

Weird thing happened - I described baby as he and then a couple of mins later the sonographer also said he! Could be a slip or just because I had said it first??!! Spooky or what!


----------



## babydust1

awww how cute :hugs: im so happy everything looks good for you!! & happy your now in 2nd tri!! :)


----------



## GlasgowGal

Fab pic SarahJane - You must be so pleased! Welcome to the 2nd Tri!!! I will absolutely pass on any tips I get at my antinatal class tomorrow. Don't know what this one is about, but it lasts for two hours, so we'll see.

:hugs:

Laura.xxx


----------



## topazicatzbet

grear news sarah.

im not doing the classes this time they were a waste of time last time


----------



## menageriemom

Beautiful Sarah!! Hope it wasn't a slip up ;) 

Happy 2nd Tri! :happydance:


----------



## SarahJane

menageriemom said:


> Beautiful Sarah!! Hope it wasn't a slip up ;)
> 
> Happy 2nd Tri! :happydance:

Only 1 week to go for you now, how are you feeling?


----------



## menageriemom

SarahJane said:


> menageriemom said:
> 
> 
> Beautiful Sarah!! Hope it wasn't a slip up ;)
> 
> Happy 2nd Tri! :happydance:
> 
> Only 1 week to go for you now, how are you feeling?Click to expand...

Crappy! :haha:
Tired, headaches, nauseous, bloated, constipated, broken out, sore, and bitchy! But still hoping for this bean to be sticky every day. 

DH's birthday is tomorrow so I told him yesterday I wanted to wake up and have it be Wednesday and then go to sleep and wake up until next Wednesday! My scan date won't come fast enough :dohh:
We are going to IHOP for his birthday breakfast tomorrow and I honestly hope I can keep my guts in - haven't been inside a restaurant since the day I got my BFP and I hate the way DH smells when he gets home from his.


----------



## Cupcake1979

Awww lovely can Sarah!! Shame no nub shot though... did they ask if you wanted to find out the sex?


----------



## SarahJane

No they didn't ask but I have got into a silly habit of calling it a he all of the time! We don't currently have any intention of finding out but we may change our minds.

I bought some gorgeous outfits from asda yesterday to celebrate the scan! Anyone else bought anything new recently?


----------



## topazicatzbet

im not planning on buying anything for a while yet, i have a lot from callum anyway so no need to rush.

moved into mums today but my sister doesnt move out till the end of the month so cant really get too much til she has moved out.


----------



## SarahJane

topazicatzbet said:


> im not planning on buying anything for a while yet, i have a lot from callum anyway so no need to rush.
> 
> moved into mums today but my sister doesnt move out till the end of the month so cant really get too much til she has moved out.

Yeah it must be simpler with the second one. It is so confusing as there are so many different types of everything and not wanting to just spend money it is hard to know what to buy for the best. 

Happy new house, hope you are settling in ok and she is looking after you :hugs:


----------



## babybears25

hi ladies, hope everyone is ok! i havent been on for a while as we moved house at the weekend so we have been sooo busy! we are renting a 3 bed house now and we wanted a bigger place for when the bubba comes along :baby:

i have tried to keep up, but sorry if i miss anything :winkwink:

helen, lucy and sarahjane...lovely scan pics, really happy for you all :cloud9:

beth - so glad you are feeling a bit better and are gradually getting things sorted :hugs:

not long until your scans beth and bailey! bet you cant wait :happydance:

bailey - hope the yucky part of pregnancy passes for you soon, its so nice when you start to feel normal again :thumbup: hope you had a nice breakfast with DH for his birthday.

glasgow - havent had much chance to look at pushchairs yet, but will probably go for a travel system again as it made things alot easier for us! how was your antenatal class? to be honest i feel the same as beth, i thought the classes i went to last time werent any good so i wont be going to any this time. i am jealous you have been buying bits, i just havent had the time! i cant wait to have a proper look around at baby things :happydance:

sarahjane - i love one born every minute! im addicted to it! its crazy to think we will all be doing that soon!! :wacko:

nothing much exciting with me, feeling well, heartburn occasionally, bump growing nicely...will take a new pic soon. baby moving all the time! even so much that it woke me up the other nite!! usually feel it most in the evenings, DH has felt it, its lovely! next MW appt 8th Feb.

Claire x


----------



## babydust1

aww its nice that you have moved house clare! & now you have more room for baby too! :) 

aww baby is moving alot for you thats nice :) 

im 8 weeks today :yipee:


----------



## babybears25

thanks helen and congrats on your 8 weeks! that seems like a lifetime ago for me, time flies by luckily so before you know it you will be feeling your little one wriggling around xxx


----------



## babydust1

it seems to be going so fast i mean i found out at 4 weeks and already 8 its amazing how fast it goes, :yipee: 

i aint had any ms yet! just lots of nausea im hoping fingers crossed i may miss it!! :)


----------



## babybears25

your the same as me then, i had quite alot of nausea but no actual ms!! i found eating little and often helped with the nausea! 

luckily i weighed myself today and only 7lb weight gain so far...and body changes just seem to be bump and bbs. unlike last time when my legs, arms, feet, hands, face were all swollen from water retention (and eating too much haha!) I am hoping i wont gain too much more this time! wish me luck!


----------



## menageriemom

Happy 8 weeks Helen!! Your bean is almost a fetus! :winkwink:
How are you feeling otherwise?

Beth glad you were able to get moved. Is it very far from where you were before? 

Claire it's so wonderful you are feeling your LO move :cloud9: I can't wait until I'm at that point (as I'm sure all of us do!!) 

I'm getting tired of this perpetual hangover feeling but hopefully it will all be worth it next week :flower:


----------



## babydust1

haha aww i can eat for england at the moment im soooo sooo hungry! espeically baked potatoes!! :D

i was reading earlier a thing that says if you having a boy your meant to get no sickness and a girl lots of it lol 

id like that to be true as i'd love a boy but i dont believe it lol

im feeling good Bailey, other then nausea alot of it lol not long now till your scan!! :yipee:


----------



## GlasgowGal

Hi Ladies,

Just a quick update on the anti-natal class - it was all about back care and the importance of doing your pelvic floor exercises. Informative, but a bit drawn out and boring really! :sleep:

Happy 8 weeks Helen :happydance:

Bailey - It is definately worth all the nausea, when you see that LO on the screen, it's amazing. The pictures don't do justice to the detail you see on the monitor. :thumbup:

Claire - Happy new home!!! :happydance: I've been enjoying my shopping, but trying to keep it to essentials, would be so easy to get carried away. Have been saving up for this bub for a long time though, so guess i can afford some little non-essential purchases :haha: 

SarahJane - I agree - There's so much choice, it's hard to know where to begin. I'm going to the pram centre this weekend to have a play with the Babystyle Oyster, so i'll let you all know how i get on with that.

Watched One Born last night - can you believe that idiot didn't have his phone charged and missed the birth of his son? I think i may have clocked him one when he arrived - he didn't even bring flowers or a toy or a balloon or something, to suggest that he was fussed about the arrival of his child, given he missed the whole birth!!! 

My bump is finally coming along, gained 6lbs so far, still don't need maternity wear, but have managed to find a couple of pairs of jeans, suitable for when the time comes. No heartburn yet, but major problems sleeping. Like claire i usually feel bubs jumping about at night. Next MW appt 16th Feb.

Take care of those bumps and bumps to be!

Love & :hugs:

Laura.xxx


----------



## babydust1

thankyou hun :) hope your feeling ok :)


----------



## babybears25

laura sorry your class was a bit boring...unfortunately alot of them are! to be honest friends, family, common sense and good old gut instinct help you the most!

i know....what an idiot on one born every minute! that guy missed the birth of his own child! i would have slapped him, then when he turned up with his mate he didnt seem sorry or anything!

glad your bump is coming along laura...ive been wearing maternity wear for weeks!! i will post a new bump pic soon.

really chuffed in-laws really want to buy us a pushchair, so going to try some out at the weekend!

hope you all have a lovely weekend!

claire x


----------



## menageriemom

Can't wait for a new bump pic Claire! Hope you are settled into the new place. 

Can't wait for Beth's news later!!

Back to bed for me, been up since 4:30am due to a snoring DH and it's now 6:10am and he's at work so I can have the bed to myself :sleep:


----------



## topazicatzbet

well everything was perfect, although i think the pics look like a monkey and so ofcourse i was panicking about downs but she said eveything was ok. 

so im on team blue
will be great for callum and make life much easier as i already have all the boy things and they can play together and share a room. 

so introducting joshua jacob
 



Attached Files:







BABY ELIZABETH_10.jpg
File size: 31.6 KB
Views: 7


----------



## babydust1

awww congrats beth :hugs: 

& what a lovely name & a little brother for callum :)


----------



## menageriemom

Congrats Beth and Callum! You have very good intuition :)


----------



## babybears25

congrats beth! glad your baby boy is perfect and you've got a lovely little brother for calum, they will be so close it will be so nice for you as they are growing up. i love the name you have chosen aswell x


----------



## mich1122

hi everyone, SarahJane just reminded me that i hadnt updated on here for what seems like forever! so happy for everyone who has their BFP and fingers crossed for those still trying!

i am now 26 weeks, and having a baby boy! we guna call him Zach James.

Hannah is really excited, im just starting to wish it was may already! leaaving work in 3 weeks as im just soooo tired working full time and being on my own with Hannah as OH is working at the other end of the country. cant wait for some chill time!

hope everyone is ok

michelle xxx


----------



## babydust1

aww i love the name Zach James!! :) 

glad everything is ok :)


----------



## babydust1

has anyone else picked any names yet ? :)

well i know its only early days - but if i have a girl i think her name will be abigail-rose! :) 

& for a boy i dont know even though thats what im hoping for haha


----------



## GlasgowGal

Hi Ladies,

Congratulations Beth :happydance: Your pic is fab! Love the names you've chosen too! Bet Callum will love having a baby brother. :baby:

Claire - How's the pushchair hunt going?  We went to the Glasgow Pram Centre today and have chosen the Baby Style Oyster, with the black chassis. We're going to order a black carrycot and wait until the baby arrives before buying a colour pack for the pushchair part. There's so many great colours,:shrug: but can't pick until we know whether we're joining team pink or team blue. 

Bailey - Hope you managed to get some sleep when you went back to bed! :sleep:

Helen - If we have a boy we're calling him Logan Joseph and a girl will be Mya Ann. :happydance:

Mich - Zach James is a really nice name. :thumbup:

Enoy the rest of your weekend girls.

:hugs:

Laura.xxx
:flower:


----------



## topazicatzbet

it was the best one out of the 31 i got.


----------



## menageriemom

So nice to hear from you Mich!! Glad all is going well :hugs:

Managed to get more sleep but my sickness is so bad right now! I am sick almost all day long - oddly enough my only "OK" time is right when I wake up and shortly after. We needed groceries last night and the grocery store was such a miserable trip. I also haven't cooked dinner in over a week, and I don't see it happening any time soon. 

Helen - Abigail is such a beautiful name! Our girl's name is Matilda Jean. We haven't decided on a boy's name in the slightest but considering the MS we may not have to!

Have a good (rest of the) weekend everybody!


----------



## babybears25

pushchair hunt is tough! looking at pros and cons of them all! there are just so many! also dont want to be spending a fortune, even though i know in laws want to buy it for us, i dont want to be cheeky :winkwink: i love the bugaboo bee but its sooo expensive, i dont think we can justify it! havent had a chance to look in shops properly yet but had a look online.

with frankie we ended up getting a cheap buggy when she was about 10 months old because the pushchair we bought got too big and bulky so i dont want to make that mistake again.

names...another tough one!

i think my fave boys name is oliver samuel and isabella ann for a girl. but funnily enough zach is also on my boys list xxx


----------



## babybears25

took this pic today....22wks :thumbup: i'm all out front this pregnancy!
 



Attached Files:







22wks 1.jpg
File size: 21.6 KB
Views: 9


----------



## topazicatzbet

fab bump


----------



## menageriemom

Beautiful bump Claire!


----------



## babydust1

wow a gorgeous bump clare :)


----------



## GlasgowGal

What a gorgeous bump claire!!! :dance:


----------



## babydust1

i know its too early to buy anything but i just had to buy but it was a bargain from mothercare today a swinging crib with matteress & a bumper set saying please look after me :) reduced from 65 to 20 me & OH fell in love & i really nearly walked out the shop twice without it but i thought i know im only nearly 9 weeks & really wanted to wait till after my next scan but i just couldnt bad of me i know lol :)


----------



## SarahJane

babydust1 said:


> i know its too early to buy anything but i just had to buy but it was a bargain from mothercare today a swinging crib with matteress & a bumper set saying please look after me :) reduced from 65 to 20 me & OH fell in love & i really nearly walked out the shop twice without it but i thought i know im only nearly 9 weeks & really wanted to wait till after my next scan but i just couldnt bad of me i know lol :)

I am thinking I need a trip to mothercare tomorrow!! Don't worry about supersticion hun enjoy every second!

Claire I have super bump envy!

Zach is a lovely name but DH will not consider it. We have now come to agreement that he gets final say if it is a boy and I get final say if it is a girl. Either way, little does he know but I will choose!

Sickness is a sign of a very strong pregnancy Bailey - horrible but great for bubba!

Congrats on the boy Beth - 2 little boys to play together will be adorable.

AFM - went to play with the icandy cherry at the weekend and it is totally FAB! I think my mum wants to buy it for us too which is really lovely of her.

I also saw the maxi-cosi car seat system- what do you guys think, is it worth all of that extra cash for the safety benefits?


----------



## babydust1

ty hun :) 

it was a total bargain how are you hun ?


----------



## SarahJane

Good ta, had a busy few days at work so tired but baby wise am feeling good.

I had a really bad moment today where I wanted a ciggy for the first time in a very long time. I was so tempted and then felt awful for even considering it. I don't know what came over me that I would even consider it but thankfully I didn't smoke!

How are you? Are you getting any sickness? Mine seems to have gone now thankfully!


----------



## babydust1

nope i havent had any yet! just loads of nausea which is bad but not as bad as sickness lol, its really weird because since been pregnant i burp i have acid reflux & was going to hospital to have tests to see why i couldnt lol because ive never ever been able too lol so its amazing what a baby can do :) 

to be honest i dont really have many symptoms lol , nausea burping tired at about 10 thats it oh and peein more, but thats about it no sore boobs nothing like that sometimes during the night they are but nothing 

its not reasuring but i didnt have them before & i seen scan with babys heart beating away so that is! :) 

i know not all women get loads of symptoms so im not worrying :D

oh & how can i forget the crazy bloat which makes me look about 4 month pregnant!


----------



## SarahJane

Ha! I have that bloat too... I will post my latest pic tomorrow - it is ridiculous (someone even allowed me to go to the loo before them at the weekend so it must be looking like a baby bump though!)

I had no symptoms either until 12 weeks and my LO is just fine. 

Off to watch one born on 4+1 now. YAY!


----------



## babydust1

oh i cant watch that anymore haha i cry too much lol just cant wait for it to be me :)


----------



## topazicatzbet

i had no symptoms with callum at all. so dont worry too much helen. 

inever had bloating with either of them, but i seam to have popped this last week and have a nice little bump now. 

think my heartburn might be kicking in again, i had it really bad with callum from 16 weeks and looks like its starting again.


----------



## babydust1

thank you for the reassurance beth, :) & the fact it was a boy ;) i really wanna boy hehe 

oooo a lil bump is nice :) 

bloating is annoying i'll try post a pic tomorrow i want a bump not a bloat hehe  

aww hope heartburn isnt too bad for you


----------



## menageriemom

Can't wait for pics, whether bump or bloat!! ;)

Don't have a good feeling about tomorrow, seems my symptoms have lessened and I know that's not a definite sign but it's the same course as last time. Today is a weird day for me to get through since it's the same day (6+4) I had my MC last pregnancy. Please keep your FX'ed for me and I'll have an update for you tomorrow evening (your time).


----------



## babydust1

oh i'll be thinking of you tomorrow hun & have fingers crossed everything is just fine :hugs:


----------



## topazicatzbet

im sure its perfectly normal to feel like that hun. im sure we will all be congratulating you on your pic of blob


----------



## babybears25

helen - wow i need to get myself down to mothercare, thats a bargain!

sarahjane - glad you resisted smoking!! looking forward to seeing your bump pic! :happydance:

did you enjoy one born? that women that was having her third baby was hilarious, she was off her face wasnt she haha :wacko: and the with the other lady, i cant believe how hard they pull with the forceps...scary!!

beth - my heartburn is kicking in aswell and i had it really bad last time :nope:

i wana see bump pics please ladies :happydance:

bailey - i know its hard but try not to worry, we all feel anxious before scans...got my fingers crossed but im sure everything will be fine :flower:


----------



## babydust1

goodluck for today Bailey :hugs:


----------



## menageriemom

Thank you for all the support ladies. It turns out we had no reason to worry after all! :happydance:
It didn't take as long as I thought! Didn't think we'd be home until after noon.



Spoiler
Baby measured perfectly, they put me ahead one day. HB was seen and heard at 125bpm :cloud9:
I have to go back next week because my blood pressure was back up to crazy level :(https://i1209.photobucket.com/albums/cc399/menagerie_mom/BabyS.jpg


----------



## topazicatzbet

Yay knew everything would be fine fab pic.

Well ive had the electrician in and the house needs a total rewire. Bugger. Looks like It's gonna cost a fortune to rent the house out


----------



## babydust1

awwww im so pleased for you Bailey!! what a fab photo :) 

im really glad everything went well :hugs: xx


----------



## babydust1

awww dear about the house and electrics beth, :(


----------



## babydust1

ok heres some pics of my major baby bloat!! :haha:

ignore my horrible birthmark on my belly lol i tried to get it removed but couldnt you cant really see it on the photo lol :dohh:

& now its gonna stretch like mad!! 

did anyone have mad crazy stretch marks already? i have 5!

im 9 weeks tomorrow :yipee:
 



Attached Files:







baby bloat 1.jpg
File size: 26.6 KB
Views: 11









bloat 2.jpg
File size: 37.6 KB
Views: 11









baby bloat 3.jpg
File size: 22.8 KB
Views: 9


----------



## topazicatzbet

Omg that is some bloat
I don't even look that preg at 16 weeks


----------



## menageriemom

Thank you girls!
Sorry about the electric Beth :( Hope you get it sorted out, what a pain! It's about time you had some good news (aside from your beautiful new LO!)

Even if that is bloat Helen it's totally adorable! Has anybody noticed?


----------



## babydust1

yes loads of people ask me how far gone i am its crazy haha me and OH were in a shop the other day and this little girl about 5 said to her mum look mummy shes pregnant haha i was like omg im 9 weeks and people think im about 5 month haha! 

even midwife was shocked at how big it is lol!!


----------



## babydust1

yes beth its crazy i didnt think it was possible lol, i want it to go down & give me a proper bump hehe :)


----------



## topazicatzbet

im so glad i didnt get bloat now. lol. 

think its gonna cost me about 4000 + to get the house sorted now cos will need fully redecorating after the rewire. really stressed cos i dont have the money but it needs doing. 

apart from callum and Lo everything in my life is totally pants at the mo. im just trying to focus on them but could sit and cry right now.


----------



## babybears25

:happydance: yay bailey! really pleased everything is ok and lovely pic :happydance: 

beth so sorry about your house needing re-wiring :hugs:

wow helen love your pics, you've got a cute mini bump/bloat! you do look further than 8 weeks though. i have lots of stretch marks from my last pregnancy but no new ones...yet!

my little frankie is poorly tonight, she was sick earlier all over her bed and has a fever. bless her she was crying so much but shes fallen asleep now after having some calpol.

x


----------



## babydust1

im 9 weeks today ;& not only nausea but now sickness has kicked in :sick:

thanks clare yes i do look further then i am its a nightmare haha :)


----------



## GlasgowGal

Hi Ladies,

How are you all?

Helen - I'm 22 weeks on friday and my bump is not as impressive as yours!!! :thumbup:

Bailey - I'm so glad your scan went well - your pic is fab! :happydance: Let us know how you get on at your next appt. 

Beth - So rubbish that your house needs re-wired - no wonder you're feeling fed-up sweetie. :hugs:

Claire - I watched one born last night and i had a few laugh out loud moments while watching the spaced out lady. You're right about the forceps thing - I was half expecting the dr to rest her foot on the end of the bed for extra leverage she was pulling that hard. :haha:

Laura.xxx


----------



## babybears25

it was funny wasnt it laura! it was when she asked how much a c-section was haha that made me laugh out loud. and her facial expressions after they had given her pethadine...i'm not sure if i would like to be that spaced out!? i only had gas and air last time so hoping for the same this time! fingers crossed!!

still thinking about pushchair, i think im doing DH's head in haha! i just cant decide. i think my favourite is the babystyle oyster aswell now!

oh no helen, sorry sickness has kicked in, i hope it doesnt last too long! 

xx


----------



## GlasgowGal

Claire - Your DH and mine should form their own pushchair support group :haha: I've been driving him mad for weeks - dragging him round department stores and pram shops across Scotland to play with various different models. He's so pleased that I've settled on the Oyster. :thumbup: Have you been and had a play with one yet?

How did your appt with your MW go on tuesday? I've got mine next wed. Love going to hear the heartbeat!!!

Helen - You have all my sympathy on the sickness. :hugs: There is nothing quite like it, but you should start to feel a bit better soon. My started to subside around week 11. :thumbup:

Laura.xxx


----------



## babybears25

haha i know, i'm testing his patience! no we havent had a play with one yet...hoping to one weekend soon, just always seem to be so busy at the moment.

MW appt went well, heard the heartbeat again which is lovely. my blood pressure is really good aswell and shes really happy with how things are going. next MW appt is 22nd March, apparently she will be taking bloods then and will do the first fundal measurement. also got my MAT B1 form from her, so i've given that to HR lady at work and told her when i intend to leave, really cant wait now...will be counting down the days!!


----------



## Cupcake1979

Hello ladies,

How you all doing?

Sorry I haven't been on for a while - work is literally killing me - long hours and lots to do arghhhhh!! And still have all those posts to catch up on!

We'll we've got our 20week scan date through 23 March - seems so long away so I have booked a private gender scan for sunday 27th Feb so we should get the sexes of the twins confirmed then if they're willing to play ball.

Wow babydust can't believe your bump already - yowsers!

Took a picture of my flabby belly today - not sure it quite qualifies as a bump yet... for some reason I keep on thinking 2 on board should mean I have a bigger belly by now... oh well - just have bump envy lol!!

See what you think!
 



Attached Files:







Bump 13+4.jpg
File size: 18.4 KB
Views: 13









Bump 13+4 a.jpg
File size: 20 KB
Views: 7


----------



## stardust22

Cute twinnie bumpage chick!!!

Cant wait to see it for real on Saturday
x


----------



## Cupcake1979

Thanks hun - altho is it really bumpage - Paul said to me last night I've just eaten too many muffins! Cheeky git... have got mega bump envy at the moment and keep on checking out the glorious bumps in second tri!!! 

Ahhhh well...I'm sure once I hit 25 weeks I'll be complaining how big it it lol :)


----------



## topazicatzbet

you certainly will be, lol.

one of my bnb friends just had her twins one just over 6lb and one just under. poor thing has been suffering for weeks cos she was so big. two lovely healthy babies though so all worth it. 

well i ve just weighed my self and i ve lost even more weight i ve lost just over 9 lbs since my midwife appointment at 7 weeks, thought i should be gaining it now.


----------



## babydust1

Thanks hun 

hope your ok wow your gonna have a private scan to check the gender that will be fab :D

not long now then :D

i'd say thats a deffo bump sprouting :) xx


----------



## babydust1

awww 6lb so small :) 

aww hope you start gaining soon beth :hugs:


----------



## Cupcake1979

topazicatzbet said:


> you certainly will be, lol.
> 
> one of my bnb friends just had her twins one just over 6lb and one just under. poor thing has been suffering for weeks cos she was so big. two lovely healthy babies though so all worth it.
> 
> well i ve just weighed my self and i ve lost even more weight i ve lost just over 9 lbs since my midwife appointment at 7 weeks, thought i should be gaining it now.

They're great sizes for twins! Hope they're both happy and healthy :) Were they both the same sex or one of each.

Wow Beth I can't believe you're still losing weight! Are you off your food? Or is it just all the stress you've had to feal with lately?


----------



## Cupcake1979

Wow Babydust cant believe you're 9 weeks now - that seems to have gone so quick!! When is your 12 week scan?


----------



## topazicatzbet

Well I have just attempted a bump pic but it doesn't look like I have one.


----------



## babydust1

Cupcake1979 said:


> Wow Babydust cant believe you're 9 weeks now - that seems to have gone so quick!! When is your 12 week scan?

yeah it is going so fast im having my scan at 13+4 14th march :) :thumbup:

cant wait to see baby again :cloud9:


----------



## Cupcake1979

Oh beth you should post it anyway :)

Yay for the scan... so not too long to wait - can't wait to see updated bubba pics, all nice and clear :)


----------



## babydust1

yeah not long to wait seems february is a short month so wont be too long counting down the days haha :) 31 days haha


----------



## menageriemom

Helen congrats on your little fetus/olive!! :p DH and I joked that I have a blueberry for my muffin top now :haha:

Lucy that's definitely the start of what is going to be a super bump! Sorry work has been keeping you so occupied. 

DH and I decided to venture into a small Babies R Us last night ... they had a pretty small selection and we mainly looked at car seats, cribs, and playyards. We decided to buy a travel system in April because it's the one thing we need to get absolutely new. I know the selection over there and over here is pretty different!


----------



## Cupcake1979

Oh I love babies r us :) They have the most gorgeous cot bedding set - Its the brown bear one with blue and green patches on and a little brown teddy that fits in a pocket :)

How cute. Not thinking of buying anything till I'm past 20 weeks - haven't even bought any babies clothes - have had to resist the baby event at asda as the George Disney babygrows and sleepsuits are far too cute and so reasonably priced too!! Issue is with twins you never know how big they'll be - likely to be on the small side but you just never know.

HAve already been looking at nurseries and we're thinking of going for this set in white - what do you girls think?

https://direct.tesco.com/product/images/?R=208-1373


----------



## menageriemom

That's a beautiful set Lucy - definitely more to think about when it comes to having two instead of just one! 

Generally I would be all for waiting until 1/2 way to buy things, but we don't expect to have a baby shower and will need to spread large purchases out. 

This is the set I really like. Hard to believe bedding sets are just as expensive as cribs :dohh:


----------



## Cupcake1979

Oh that is gorgeous - so different!! Hmm now I'm thinking but don't think they do that set in the UK :(

So what will be your first purchase then?


----------



## babydust1

aww there both cute Bailey & Lucy

as you know ive already baught my swinging crib but im not buying anything else till after next scan so not long to go! :) 

ty Bailey i know its going so fast!! :D


----------



## babydust1

ahh bailey just realised there only 2 weeks between us!! :)


----------



## babybears25

lucy - very cute twin bump..thanks for sharing!! perfect size i'm sure like you said you will be moaning at 25 weeks hehe!

beth - i'm sure you have lovely bump...we want to see it!

yay sounds like lots of your scans are coming up in march, cant wait to see them all x


----------



## topazicatzbet

will try and get anither this weekend, used my phone to take it and think the angle makes me look smaller.


----------



## GlasgowGal

Lucy - Your private scan is on my birthday? :happydance: You have a lovely bump looking after those two. :thumbup: 

Really like both of the nursary sets. Think you're right, lucy, I don't think they do the set that Bailey's looking at over here. I'm looking at this one in john lewis.

Claire - I'm hoping to get my Mat B1 form on wed. When are you finishng for your mat leave?

Beth - I'm with you, I wasn't able to get a decent bump pic a couple of weeks ago. Will try again tonight and see if i can do any better - we can post our mini bump pics together!

Helen - Your next scan will be here before you know it!

:hugs:

Laura.xxx
 



Attached Files:







Nursery Furniture.jpg
File size: 20.1 KB
Views: 3


----------



## babybears25

love all of those nursery sets, we have everything already from last time which is lucky.

i'm planning to leave work 13th may (which is unfortunately friday the 13th!!) its 4 weeks before my due date xx


----------



## GlasgowGal

I'm using my annual leave to take me up until my Mat Leave starts on the 15th June, so I get to finish work on 28th April. I do lots of running around and loads of driving, so I thought i'd just save up my 6 weeks annual leave so that i could finish a bit earlier. Don't fancy trying to plan all my prison visits around my toilet stops, when i'm a big heavy lump. :haha:


----------



## topazicatzbet

ok here is my bump pic. i still think i just look fat.
 



Attached Files:







SAM_0646.jpg
File size: 13.7 KB
Views: 4


----------



## menageriemom

I say that's a bump!! I'm jealous!


----------



## babydust1

hehe check this site you put in how many weeks pregnant you are & it will show you a 4d video of how the baby should look! :) pretty amazing really

it starts from 6 weeks 

https://welcomebabyhome.info


----------



## topazicatzbet

i ve decieded on my bouncer, cant wait to get it, i got some vouchers from work for christmas so gonna use them so will only cost me £10.

its from babies r us
 



Attached Files:







bouncer.jpg
File size: 23.3 KB
Views: 3


----------



## babydust1

topazicatzbet said:


> i ve decieded on my bouncer, cant wait to get it, i got some vouchers from work for christmas so gonna use them so will only cost me £10.
> 
> its from babies r us



oh i like that beth :) :thumbup:


----------



## babybears25

beth - thats a definate cute bump!! and i love that bouncer...ive got my eye on that one :blush:

helen - i will check out that site, sounds great

i think we might have changed our mind about pushchairs again!! went in mothercare today and i really liked the mothercare my4! DH really liked it aswell and we have a 10% discount voucher which is valid until 27th feb...seems a shame not to use it. oh decisions decisions!! :wacko:

xxx


----------



## Cupcake1979

Thanks Helen for that link - just checked it out and apparently the babies should be 9cm each now - wow!!!

Beth - you do have a bump!! Can't believe you don't think you can see it! Its gorgeous x

OH decisions, decisions Clare!! I had a look at the weekend for pushchairs - think we're gonna go with the i-candy peach blossom for twin babies. Its so lightweight and manoeverable - and narrow too so you don't have to worry about getting through doors with both babies on board!
 



Attached Files:







candy-icandy-peach-blossom-twin-stroller-13457-9100_zoom.jpg
File size: 36.7 KB
Views: 1


----------



## babydust1

ooo i like that pushchair Lucy very nice and be easy to get in and out of shops :) 

is it normal not too feel pregnant :cry:

i just dont feel it anymore 9 weeks and 4 days and my symptoms have vanished at the moment i feel pretty sad about this & worrying alot now that something may be wrong

its 4 weeks today untill i get to see baby and i just want it now to see everythings ok i feel so down :cry:


----------



## Cupcake1979

Oh Helen. I went through the same thing at 9 weeks - my morning sickness (which was all day nausea) started disapeering... and I could start to eat again. I checked out loads of threads on here and alot of people were saying the same thing areound the 9-10wk mark so please don't worry...

Have you got a doppler or thought about booking a private scan to put your mind at rest if you're really worried. 

I had a sharp muscle spasm on Sat night after bending down to hang up washing - read up on this and it turns out its round ligament pain but as soon as I had it I did a nicker check and got my doppler out but all were fine - such a relief but at least with the doppler you can make sure the babies hearts are pumping away. A real lifesaver and I'd totally recommend :)

Try not to worry hun, its very common as the placenta starts to kick in from week 9/10 onwards...


----------



## babydust1

i have major cramping now so im gonna go to the hospital because this is bad cramping :cry: 

i dont have a doppler because dont know when i'd be able to hear hb :( 

thanks for the reassurance hun


----------



## babybears25

oh helen, i really hope everything is ok. your doing the best thing by going to the hospital for a check. thinking of you x


----------



## Cupcake1979

Oh hun - best to get checked out. I hope everything is ok with you - keeping everything crossed.

Please update as soon as you can.

x x x x x


----------



## topazicatzbet

Hope all is ok. Hun.


----------



## menageriemom

Will be thinking of you, Helen - glad you are going to the hospital. I hope everything is ok!!


----------



## GlasgowGal

Helen - I hope everything is okay. Love & :hugs:

Beth - loving your bump and your bouncer! :thumbup: Sorry I haven't got my bump pic on, I had to get batteries for my camera yesterday, Will get my hubby to take a pic tonight and get it up here.

Lucy - I really like the icandy range. I was torn between the icandy cherry and the babystyle oyster. We've opted for the oyster, but it's only because it gives us more boot space once you get to use it as a stroller.

Claire - I think you're definately wise to us your vouchers on your pram. I'm getting my Oyster from Mothercare because they offer one of the best warranty/replacement services.

Bailey - How are things with you? Is you sickness any better?

I have to say I'm with Lucy on the doppler thing - I caved and ordered one on saturday night after a frantic trip to A&E and the mat ward, due to bleeding on saturday evening. The staff were really fantastic and after asking the usual questions the first thing they did was whip the doppler out and check for the heartbeat, which they found instantly. I admit when I saw the blood, I thought it was all over. I don't know how i managed not to go to pieces on the spot, so glad my hubby was there, he was amazing, as always. My doppler should arrive this week and i do have my next appt with my MW on wed, so if it doesn't arrive tomorrow at least i'll get to hear the HB on wed when i visit her.

See you all later when i finally get this bump pic on here.

:hugs:

Laura.x


----------



## GlasgowGal

Finally, here's my bump pic.

L.x
 



Attached Files:







001.jpg
File size: 13.5 KB
Views: 8


----------



## babybears25

cute bump laura! sorry for what happened at the weekend, but so glad everything is ok. if it was me i would have gone into absolute panic!

helen hope your ok x x


----------



## babydust1

just got home from hospital after been there since 2.30 :cry: 

i have been having fluttering for 2 days and nurses told me that the fluttering is baby moving already & that some people actually feel it earlier :O 

they did blood tests and urin as ive had a little bleed :O

they opened me up and seen that cervix is fully closed and they dont know where bleeding was from,

im having a scan on wednesday to check everything is ok :) xx

they put a canular in my arm which wrecked :( 

thank you all for your lovely words :hugs:


----------



## topazicatzbet

im sure all is ok, loads of women have bleeds in pregnancy the main thing is your cervix is nice and shut tight.


----------



## GlasgowGal

Helen, 
I'm really pleased that everything is okay. It's such a terrifying experience. I'm so glad to hear that they're giving you a scan. As Beth says it's really good that your cervix is closed.

Love Laura.xxx


----------



## babydust1

yup im sure everything is gonna be fine the bleed wasnt from my cervix so thats good! :) 


wednesday cant come quicker its been a long day im tired now gonna have something to eat and enjoy the rest of the night all cosy watching a movie with OH :) xx


----------



## menageriemom

So glad to hear you came out of there with good news hun ... so many women have unexplained bleeding, I'm sure you were one of the unlucky few to have to go through that. Just take it easy for now - I'm sure Weds won't come fast enough! 

Your bump is so adorable GlasgowGal! You're so nice and trim to begin with ;)

Sickness seems to have lightened the last week but today I felt as if I had eaten 10 bags of candy and was sick to my stomach! Not nauseous, just ill feeling. Had my first baby dream of this pregnancy this morning - and once again by the time I got to hold her she was already like 8 months - 1 year old looking (or feeling as I held, never saw the baby's face). 

Anybody else had baby dreams?


----------



## babydust1

*feel better today i went to the shop and baught a baby set so i can still feel positive i'll know more tomorrow after my scan fingers crossed everything will be  

thankyou for all your thoughts *


----------



## topazicatzbet

im sure you ll get to see baby wriggling around.


----------



## babydust1

thankyou beth :)

i really think so too :)

how are you & callum & bump doing?


----------



## topazicatzbet

we are doing ok, callum is a handfull at the mo though cos of teething and being really clingy and im up 1-2 hours every night fighting to get him back to sleep cos he want s to come in my bed and im puttig my foot down.

got midwife tom which will be nice to hear josh again, he has been fairly quiet these past two days but think i ve just felt a little wrggle from him, guess its the joys of having an anterior placenta muffling a lot of movement.

other than that arggggghhhhhh, my mum is doing my head in, she transfered some money into my account that i was owed but it hasnt turned up, now she has looked at it again she has sent it to my old account that i havent had for 5 years. so god knows where the money is now. really needed it too. :dohh:


----------



## babydust1

aww dear not so good about the money and the fact you aint used it for 5 years if the bank account is still open wont u be able to get it by going to the bank?:dohh:

if its not open surely the money wouldnt have beenm allowed to be transfered?

aww bless about callum hopefully he will settle down for you bet your knackered waking up all the time:hugs:

aww i love the name youve chosen me and oh were thinking about that too but i like Matthew Benjiman & for a girl Abigail-Rose,

aww it must be so nice to hear babies heartbeat do you think i will be able to hear mine tomorrow at scan or is it still too early too hear it?


----------



## topazicatzbet

they would be able to hear it i should think, just depends if the sonographer will turn it on.


----------



## babydust1

thankyou :) xx


----------



## babybears25

so glad everything is ok helen, i'm sure you will see your little bubba wriggling away tomorrow!

bailey - i have lots of baby dreams...its always a boy in my dream and looks identical to frankie as a baby. i wake up all happy!

beth - i hope calum settles down soon, your doing the best thing though because they think they can always come in the bed with you if you do it once. some of my friends have that problem and now their dd comes in every night! shes 2 and they have a baby due in sept.

i'm just watching gypsy weddings...love this programme! also anyone watch one born last night? another great episode and lots of blubbing from me as usual haha i just cant help it!

claire x


----------



## babydust1

scan is today at 2:45 i'll be on after ive had it to let you all know how it went 

ive been sick all mornning but i think thats nerves more then anything.

thank you all for being here xx

on the upside im 10 weeks tomorrow :yipee:


----------



## topazicatzbet

Hope you get some good shots of baby


----------



## babydust1

thankyou me too :) 

im so nervous and scared but im sure everything will be alright :)


----------



## babybears25

hope all goes ok Helen x


----------



## babydust1

BABY is fine!!! :happydance: & i seen babys heartbeat 

all measuring good but i never got good pics really but i'll upload one i did get :hugs:

thankyou!! :) 

it looked a lil wierd but they said everything is alright and i'll see baby better at my next scan :happydance:
 



Attached Files:







Photo0142.jpg
File size: 23.8 KB
Views: 9


----------



## GlasgowGal

That's fantastic news Helen, you must be so relieved. Your pic is lovely, can clearly see a cosy bubba there. :hugs:

Laura.xxx


----------



## babydust1

yes very relieved im so happy baby is there nice and cosy :) thankyou


----------



## GlasgowGal

I watched One Born last night, have to say i was a little freaked, they both seemed to lose the plot, a bit, just before the pushing stage. I love the programme, but sometimes wonder why i watch it, given that this will be my first birth and I'm already nervous about the labour and what to expect. Don't want to be a wuss, but my family and friend's are full of birth horror stories at the minute. 

Any words of encouragement? or tips? I like the idea of a birthing pool and i've read that remaining upright, like squating or on your knees is better than lying down for the duration.

L.x


----------



## menageriemom

Helen I am so relieved to hear everything is good with your bean!! It's great that you got to see him or her again.

Beth I really hope your luck turns around soon!! Seems like you are keeping yourself strong with Callum though, I'm sure it's not easy to do. 

I have a doctor's appointment on Friday, but I feel like I kind of blanked when they told me everything it was for aside from addressing my BP. I've officially begun to bloat! Of course always still questioning whether or not things are going alright inside me (especially because my MS has lightened and I have more energy)- though I've been able to keep a PMA about it for the most part. 

Glasgow you have some really great options over there - I've heard a lot of good things about the birth pool. Here with a standard hospital birth there is very little variation in method it seems.


----------



## topazicatzbet

so glad all is ok helen, knew it would be, naughty baby for giving you a scare.

dont worry about the labour too much laura, they only show the dramatic ones on there as it makes good tv.
i didnt have the best of births with callum, my waters broke so i ended up being induced with the hormone drip being constantly monitored, the epidural didnt work and they had to do and emergency forceps delivery cos his heart rate dropped so low. sounds horrible, but i loved it. it was such an achievment and i handled it fine, no swearing, screaming etc, i did have a moment where i felt a little panicked and out of control and i swear it was transition but the midwife said it was too soon and i needed a top up of epidural, they checked me a bit later and i was fully dilated so i still swear it was transition. 

you will be fine and if you do end up screaming and swearing who cares, what ever gets you through the labour. 


i saw midwife today and josh is doing fine, heartbeat was 149 and lovely and strong found it straight away. even heard him having a wriggle. back again in 5 weeks.


----------



## GlasgowGal

Thanks Beth, feel bit more confident now. Never thought about it like that - you're right they probably only show the ones that make good tv.

Glad everything went well with your MW. I went yesterday too - all well and they gave me a MAT-B1 form for work, so i'll be putting my dates in during supervision next week.:happydance:


----------



## babybears25

:happydance: yay helen so pleased your little baby is all ok, lovely pic :happydance:

Bailey  I hope your doc appt goes ok tomorrow and try not to worry about lack of symptoms. Everyone is different, its these strange hormones I guess!

Laura  I completely agree with Beththey only show the most entertaining labours on one born because it makes good tv. I love watching it!!

This is my labour story

1.30am  Waters break, call maternity and midwife advised me to go back to bed to try and get some more sleep.

2.00am  me and DH drove over to my mums (15mins) as she offered to take us to hospital and we were both very exciting and nervous so we just put on a film as we were both wide awake.

3.00am  started noticing mild contractions, which felt like mild period pain. So went and had a bath, then had a banana for energy lol that was my mums idea!

5.00am  contractions gradually getting stronger and more often. Quite painful but coping okjust didnt want anyone to touch me or talk to me, kind of went off in my own little world! DH called maternity ward again who asked to speak to me in between contractions, which were every couple of minutes at this point. They asked me to come down to hospital.

5.30am  got to maternity ward, had internal examination and I was 8cm dilated wohoo!! I remember being so pleased with myself for getting that far without pain relief haha but I was straight on the gas and air when they offered it to me.

7.30am - fully dilated, started pushing! Midwives moved me around the room in all different positions, crouching, standing leaning against the bed, kneeling on the bed, lying on my back. They were monitoring baby and she was fine so they let me carry on pushing for quite a while. 

11.00am  still no baby and I was getting tired they decided to send me off in an ambulance to a different hospital (they got me there in 8 minutes!!) as they thought they might have to assist with either a drip to make my contractions stronger or forceps to help me etc and the hospital I was in was quite basic (not going to that one this time just incase).

11.30am  lovely midwife looked after me, she asked what position I wanted to be inI said on my back. They got me a mirrorsounds awful but it really did encourage me when I could see babys head appearing. I heard her mention a drip (which I really didnt want) so I started pushing with all my mightI really focused and found an inner strength from somewhere? :shrug:

12.30pm  Frankie finally arrived!! 7lb 13oz! and I did it all on my own in the endyippee! I was so proud of myself. Such an amazing experience! Honestly ladies try not to worry, it is painful but it cant be that bad if me and beth are doing it again!


----------



## menageriemom

Claire that was a very nice, uneventful (in a good way!) story :) Hopefully your 2nd is just as easy! 

Nausea seems to have returned a bit today, which is nicely reassuring. Hope they try to find the HB tomorrow at least.

Ahh Helen you have a prune now :happydance:


----------



## babydust1

hehe yes its nice that there is only 2 weeks between us! :) you have a nice lil raspberry! :yipee: 

i wouldnt worry to much about symptoms goin thats what worried me but doctors said its completly normal to worry about it but sometimes MS subsides it either might go or come back in a day or too!

i really worried when nausea had gone as that was the only symptom i had so i didnt feel pregnant but just yesterday my boobs have just started hurting and nausea has gone lol! :) 

oh what a lovely story clare :) hopefully you have a nice labour this time too 

my midwife was aksing if ive started worrying about labour yet i said no and she was shocked haha! i was like im only 10 weeks ask me again at 30! the thought of labours never bothered me ive been in with 2 of my friends and 1 was really OMG scary but still the thought of it doesnt bother me it quite excites me actually the fact im able to do all that and at the end have my lil bundle of joy!! :)


----------



## GlasgowGal

Thanks Claire - Your birth story was really helpful. Not as worried now. :thumbup:

Bailey - I'm sure everything will be fine tomorrow. I was sixteen weeks before my MF used the doppler, but it may be different for you guys over there. Wouldn't do any harm to ask if they'll do it! Helen is right about the sympton thing - i lost all my symptoms around about your stage for a day or so at a time, then they would return for a while then subside again. Just the body responding to the constantly varying hormone levels, i think. 2nd trimester is much nicer!

:hugs:

Laura.xxx


----------



## babybears25

glad my story stopped you worrying so much laura! dont worry about making lots of noise and screaming...i did a few times haha 

GL tomorrow bailey...same as laura, my midwife didnt use doppler until 17 weeks with me but might be different over with you? 

It's my V day tomorrow!! yay!

xxx


----------



## babydust1

wheres our tickers gone :(


----------



## topazicatzbet

the site is prob down it happens afair bit, they will be back later prob, shame though cos im 18 weeks today so will have a new fruit pr veg. wonder what it is


----------



## babydust1

topazicatzbet said:


> the site is prob down it happens afair bit, they will be back later prob, shame though cos im 18 weeks today so will have a new fruit pr veg. wonder what it is

ahh ok :) 

happy 18 weeks :happydance: :yipee:

baby is a sweet potato

https://community.thebump.com/cs/ks/blogs/nb_checklists/pages/how-big-is-baby.aspx?r=0

it still tells you what size there :)


----------



## babybears25

how strange?! some of the tickers are back!

happy 18 weeks beth to you and your sweet potato Joshua! i'm 24 weeks today but dont know what fruit veg i've got? it's been papaya for 2 weeks now so hoping it will change this week! baby is moving alot more now thats for sure!!

hope everyone has a lovely weekend...we are FINALLY going proper pushchair shopping yipee!

Claire x


----------



## topazicatzbet

happy v day hun :happydance::happydance:


----------



## babydust1

babybears25 said:


> how strange?! some of the tickers are back!
> 
> happy 18 weeks beth to you and your sweet potato Joshua! i'm 24 weeks today but dont know what fruit veg i've got? it's been papaya for 2 weeks now so hoping it will change this week! baby is moving alot more now thats for sure!!
> 
> hope everyone has a lovely weekend...we are FINALLY going proper pushchair shopping yipee!
> 
> Claire x

yours is still the same hun changes at 25 weeks to eggplant

happy 24 weeks hun :) :happydance:

ooo pushchair shopping how exciting :)


----------



## menageriemom

Yay, tickers are working! 

Had a wonderful morning and appointment. BP was back to a decent level but they are putting me on a low-dose med just to keep it in check for the pregnancy. Appointment was just a pap smear and breast exam at first by a midwife. I asked her if we'd be able to try and hear a heartbeat and she said they can't really hear anything until 12 weeks on the outside. Instantly and uncontrollably I started to sob and DH explained about how nervous I've been because of the MC, and she said she'd be happy to do an ultrasound! After the ultrasound I started to sob again because she was just so pleasant and nice and positive the whole time... happy tears. 

Anyway - here is our little bean with a perfect 170bpm heartbeat. S/he is upside down and you can just about make facial features out.


Spoiler
https://i1209.photobucket.com/albums/cc399/menagerie_mom/8weeks1day2.jpg
https://i1209.photobucket.com/albums/cc399/menagerie_mom/81heartbeat2.jpg

Hope everybody is set for a great weekend. :thumbup:


----------



## babydust1

menageriemom said:


> Yay, tickers are working!
> 
> Had a wonderful morning and appointment. BP was back to a decent level but they are putting me on a low-dose med just to keep it in check for the pregnancy. Appointment was just a pap smear and breast exam at first by a midwife. I asked her if we'd be able to try and hear a heartbeat and she said they can't really hear anything until 12 weeks on the outside. Instantly and uncontrollably I started to sob and DH explained about how nervous I've been because of the MC, and she said she'd be happy to do an ultrasound! After the ultrasound I started to sob again because she was just so pleasant and nice and positive the whole time... happy tears.
> 
> Anyway - here is our little bean with a perfect 170bpm heartbeat. S/he is upside down and you can just about make facial features out.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> https://i1209.photobucket.com/albums/cc399/menagerie_mom/8weeks1day2.jpg
> https://i1209.photobucket.com/albums/cc399/menagerie_mom/81heartbeat2.jpg
> 
> Hope everybody is set for a great weekend. :thumbup:


aww im soo happy they did an ultrasound for you what a lovely midwife you have :) 

hehe its rather cute that baby is upside down :thumbup::hugs:

you must be on cloud 9 :) :cloud9:

glad everything went well for you hun


----------



## topazicatzbet

Excellent news. With that heart rate im thinking girl.


----------



## babybears25

lovely pics bailey...so glad everything is ok x


----------



## menageriemom

That was kind of what I thought about the heart rate, too. Most signs point to a girl. Thank you for the kind words :)


----------



## SarahJane

Goodness me I have been hopeless lately! Loads of pages to catch up on and lovely bump pics and scans to see. How exciting!

Had some amazing news as my cousin told me she is pregnant again (she lost one in 2nd tri while we were in the bump buddies thread) What is even better is that her EDD is just 6 days after mine so we get 2 family babies in the summer.

I have been splurging on mothercare tonight - got some nice treats for me and a little outfit for bump! 

Hope everyone is well :hugs:

Bailey gorgeous scan, you must be a very proud mummy and very relieved - how lovely was your midwife(my money is on girl t oo!):cloud9:
Happy 18 weeks Beth and 24 weeks Claire :happydance:
How are you now Helen? :hugs:


----------



## SarahJane

Oops sent before I said...
Lovely bump Laura xx
Mega pram envy on the twin icandy buggy Lucy - that is adorable!


----------



## topazicatzbet

awe thats lovely news sarah, what a great summer your family will have.


----------



## babybears25

hi sarah, lovely news...congrats to your cousin!

update on my friend....she is 10 weeks now and shes had another scan and her baby is fine and the cyst has dissappeared! she is so pleased...so am i! her due date is 23rd sept and her DD's 3rd birthday is 21st sept!!

x


----------



## GlasgowGal

Bailey - Your pic is so cute. I'm really pleased that everything is going well. What a lovely midwife you have. :thumbup:

SarahJane - Congratulations for your cousin - how lovely to get to share your pregnancies - the little ones will be so close!
:happydance:

Claire - I'm really chuffed to hear that your friend is doing well and the cyst has cleared. :thumbup: She'll be mega relieved. Plus she's almost out of the 1st tri, so any tiredness and sickness should start to subside soon.
Are you going to order your pram this weekend?

Helen - Cheers for the info on the tickers, I was beginning to think mine was broken. :thumbup:

AFM - My doppler arrived on thursday, so we can listen to baby's HB whenever we want now. My mum is coming up for my Bday next week, she'll be over the moon to get to hear the HB for herself.  

One of my pairs of maternity jeans, now stay up without assistance :happydance:

Spent a small fortune on some gorgoeus J Junior stuff from Debenams this week. Been finding it really hard to find unisex clothes that i like, so when i saw the J Junior stuff i fell in love and went a bit mad. :haha:

Enjoy your weekend ladies!

Laura.xxx


----------



## menageriemom

Sarah the news about your cousin is excellent!! That's so sweet. So glad you are Mr. Bump are doing well :hugs:

I can't wait to start buying, so jealous of you ladies! Waiting until April, though.


----------



## topazicatzbet

i havent bought anything yet, although im gonna try bidding on a stand for my moses basket on ebay tonight cos i got rid of the last one cos i didnt like the way is rocked it was a pain, i wouldnt reccomend the head to toe rocker i want a side to side one.


----------



## topazicatzbet

yay i won the moses basket stand.

first baby purchase in the bag.


----------



## menageriemom

Very practical first purchase Beth! I'm sure you have a better idea of what you don't/do need and what you like with it being #2. 

Has your sister moved out yet?


----------



## topazicatzbet

she moves out on fri but think it will take a week or 2 for her to take all her things, then we can get the wordrobe sorted and i can assess what i need, i saved all callums cloths so wont need much. just a few bits so he isnt in all cast offs. 

getting the new bouncer once i have room for it and need some new bottles as callums are a bit battered now. but think thats all i need cos i have the pram and still have the jumperoo (a must have girls).

will start stocking up on smaller nappies closer to the time.


----------



## babybears25

so today we finally went for a play with pushchairs! after spending lots of time in babies r us and mothercare we finally decided on the mothercare my3 in red. it was our favourite and came a bundle deal at the moment with maxi cosi car seat and in car base all for £520....thank you in laws :happydance:

yay laura how exciting your maternity jeans stay up on their own now...bump is growing!! and i havent let myself look in debenhams!! i was bad enough in mothercare today...such cute outfits like the white and grey humphreys corners sets!

bailey...not long until april...once you start buying you wont be able to stop :blush:

yay beth for your first purchase! i agree our moses basket stand is a bit rubbish as it was head to toe.

hope everyone had a good weekend :flower:

Claire x


----------



## menageriemom

Does anybody have an opinion on what "must have" floor pieces I should look into? We will definitely get a jumperoo but as far as a swing, play mats, bouncers etc? 

Claire what an awesome gift from your in-laws! I bet it feels good to have finally made a choice on one. What's next for you? 

I'm dreading making an insurance phone call - they didn't cover a urine pregnancy test from my first OB visit when I was 3+4 or so and I just found out. It is $57 and there is no way I want to pay $57 for a urine test, especially when they use IC style tests they get for less than $1. What a markup! :dohh:


----------



## babybears25

thanks bailey...i know extremely lucky!! they are just so generous! 

next we are going to get a buggy board for Frankie, as sometimes if we pop out to the shops she likes to go in the buggy at the moment, so she will be able to hop on if she gets tired. 

we also need to get a few bits like baby monitors, bouncer chair and some vests/sleepsuits/outfits. but dont want to go too mad as i know friends/relatives will probably buy the baby lovely gifts.

to be honest i guess its your own preference as to which things you buy. we personally liked having a bouncer chair as Frankie was comfy in it looking around and often had a sleep in it in the daytime, we also had a playmat which she also loved when she got a little older trying to focus on the toys above her and trying to grab them. we still have frankie's playmat which is great so we can use it for this little one...its a seaside one with fish and starfish on.

oh my goodness bailey $57 for a urine test...that is crazy! good luck when you make the call! 

one born every minute tonight ladies....

x


----------



## menageriemom

As of today I've officially gotten "sick"! Went to scoop the dogs' breakfast and barely made it to the bathroom before a lovely tone of red liquid came shooting out. I think I am officially off strawberries for a bit :wacko:

How is everybody else feeling? We need some more bump progression pics!


----------



## topazicatzbet

awe boo for being sick but yay for great symptoms. 

im full off cold. wish i could take something for it, fed up off being so bunged up. 
i might try and get a pic on fri for my 19 weeks.


----------



## babybears25

oh no bailey! its horrible when being sick puts you off certain foods! :sick: hope thats the last of it and you dont get sick again! nausea is bad enough!

sorry your full of cold bailey...its a nightmare that we cant take anything when we feel poorly :nope:

my friend popped over this morning with her baby girl olivia :baby:...she is 13 weeks old and such a cutie pie! had a lovely cuddle with her, oh i just cant wait to have my baby :happydance:

oh i have a pics that Frankie took of my bump on my v day...
 



Attached Files:







24wks 3.jpg
File size: 23.2 KB
Views: 4









24wks 4.jpg
File size: 28 KB
Views: 4


----------



## babydust1

aww what a lovely bump Clare :) 

sorry i aint been on lately i have tonsilitus! & even worse cant have anything for it so i have to suffer :cry:

im 11 weeks today!! & now have a lime :D

i spoke to my midwife today & the day of my scan 14th march im going to Belgium for 2 days as OH wanted to take me away & i love belgium just wanted to make sure i could go and she said that was fine :) just hope tonsilitus goes before then had it for a few days n just seems to be getting worse starting to lose my voice

i'll be 13+4 when i have my scan ill post picture on the day of it for you before i go :D

Bailey seen your lil bean is now a green olive :D happy 9 weeks :yipee:

Beth hope your flu starts to go soon theres nothing worse then been bunged up and cant take anything

hope everyone else is ok :)

i have stretch marks coming from everywhere its getting crazy i have 11 on my stomach all nice n bright red! i feel like a road atlas lol! 

i put bio oil on them and some coco stuff what midwife recoomended i guess nothing actually works

2 weeks 4 days till my scan! :D


----------



## topazicatzbet

i think if your gonna get stretchmarks your gonna get them. i used loads of stretchmark cream with callum and still got loads. 
im just using the cheap stuff from asda this time. 

still full of cold. boo. 

collecting my moses stand tom and when my sister has moved out this week gohna go get the baby bouncer.


----------



## menageriemom

Oh Claire I'm so jealous of that bump! Happy 25 weeks tomorrow :) Olivia is my stepdaughter's name, it's gotten very popular in the last few years. How are you doing on names for you LO? 

Beth sorry about your cold! Keep drinking fluids and rest! Happy 19 weeks to you tomorrow! Almost half way!

I can't believe you are a lime already Helen, that's the one I am looking forward to the most right now. Although I've never had children I've already got plenty of stretch marks, I've had them since I was 16 or so and they just showed up overnight after a month of crappy eating! Luckily they've all pretty much faded but when I have a big bump I'm sure they'll be nice and purple again!

My next appointment is the 4th, mostly it's just for seeing how the BP medication is working. I'm on Labetalol 50mg twice a day. After that I go back in in another two weeks for my 12-week scan. Buckled down and called the insurance Tuesday, they said they'd call back if they couldn't cover it and so far no word which is great. 

Glasgow how are you feeling? I keep forgetting your real name, I'm sorry!


----------



## GlasgowGal

Hi Bailey, I'm feeling really well, thank you! Hope you are well and everything goes well with your insurance.

Helen & Beth - hope you both feel better soon. It's awful being poorly and not being able to take anything for it. :hugs:

Claire - great choice on the pushchair! :thumbup: Enjoyed one born this week. Thought the young girl did really well, given she didn't have any pain relief. :thumbup:

Bump update - I finally have one!:happydance: Don't strictly need to wear maternity stuff yet, but one of my pairs of jeans now fit and stay up. No stretchmarks yet, but i'm sure they'll come - Although my mum said she didn't get many at all, so i'm hoping it genetic. :haha: I've been using Gok Wan's body butter, cos i heard that there's no point in buying the mega expensive creams. Got a load of Gok stuff for christmas (at least 3 tubs of body butter left) so should have enough to see me through this pregnancy. :haha:

I'm 24 weeks tomorrow! :happydance: Finish work 9 weeks today! :happydance:


----------



## Cupcake1979

Wow how quickly this thread moves.

Glad all is well for the group and seeing Helen and Bailey almost out of first tri! Yipeeeeeeeeeee :)

Clare have serious bump envy - its just gorgeous and Laura - you have a lovely perfect bump there too :) very nice!! 

Beth - exciting now you can start planning since you have more space - hope the cold clears soon.

I'm soooo tired at the moment. Work is killing me :( only went in one day this week to London which is a 2hr each way commute for me - had to leave the house at 7am and didn't get home till 9pm - its just whacked me out for the rest of the week so lucky I have been able to work from home these last 2 days.

Was wondering if anyone's had growing pains - low down under bump? Kinda stretching aching feeling? Not concerned about it but just would be good to know its not just me.

Also had a few muscle spasms when I've caught myself moving suddenly. Really painful like a stitch - had about 3 of these yesterday - whilst commuting (I have a heavy laptop bag with me). I;m assuming this is the round ligament catching? Anyone else experience these?

Am checking on babies daily with my doppler (its been a lifesaver with the gripey pain i've had lately. The babies seem to be getting higher now and moving up from where the pubic bone is. Laura - did you get ur doppler in the end?

I have my gender scan on Sunday at 10am at Babybond and I just know they'll tell us we're having 2 boys lol!! Keep watching this space - I'll keep you updated x x x


----------



## topazicatzbet

oh yay for gender scan,


----------



## GlasgowGal

Hey Lucy, Yeah i did get my doppler - it's great, really reasuring. I get stitch like pains if i move too quickly as well. I'm really looking forward to hearing your news on Sunday. Hope things calm down at work for you. 

Hope you all have a fab weekend! My mum is visiting for my birthday so think we'll be doing lots of baby shopping.

Love & Hugs

Laura.xxx


----------



## topazicatzbet

happy v day hun


----------



## babybears25

thanks ladies...i love my bump :happydance: can't wait to see all of yours progressing!

helen - sorry you're poorly, i had tonsilitis a few years ago...horrible :nope: i was in bed for a whole week. yay for your scan, not long at all and thats lovely you are going away to belgium!


beth - sorry your still full of cold...yay for getting the baby bouncer and moses basket stand :happydance: 

i completely agree with you on the stretchmarks beth! sorry helen but whatever you use wont stop them :nope: i used bio oil every day when i was pregnant with frankie and i got loads of stretchmarks all over my tummy, hips and thighs. they have all faded now though and i havent got any new ones this time...hope i dont fx'd!

bailey - glad you havent had a call back from the insurance company, hope thats good news! yes i love the name olivia, its very popular at the moment. our fave names are still oliver andrew for a boy and paige for a girl but not sure on middle name. yay for your 12 week scan in 2 weeks :happydance:

laura - we love our pushchair, it arrived yesterday and we had a little play with it. so much fun and so excited now!! how lovely you now have a proper bump, we need another pic! its great counting down to leaving work isnt it, i leave 11 weeks today :happydance:

lucy - no wonder you were exhusted that is a long day! and going to london is always so tiring anyway i think!! i know its your job but try to take it easy and not do that too often, otherwise i think you will be over doing it. i get twinges and ligament pains quite alot so i dont think its anything to worry about. just our bodies adjusting and growing i guess? how exciting your gender scan is on sunday, cant wait to see pics! :happydance:

happy birthday laura! :cake: have lots of fun baby shopping with your mum!

DH is off out with some mates tomorrow evening to watch the rugby, so i am going to my friends house for dinner. she is a budding photographer so is going to take some photos of my bump and frankie. i will upload them to show you when i get them!

Claire x


----------



## menageriemom

Can't wait for a gender update Lucy! :happydance: And same for the photos Claire. How's Frankie adjusting knowing she is going to be a big sister? 

Sickness is still with me. I also think the BP medication is causing me to have really messed up dreams, every one has involved DH and they've become very stressful. Going to have to talk to the doctor about it. 

Hope everybody had a great weekend!


----------



## topazicatzbet

crazy dreams can be caused by the preg hormones too. i ve had some great ones. lol.


----------



## menageriemom

I thought about that too, and though I have had them almost every night since the BFP the tone of the dreams has definitely changed. I have broken sleep (wake up with DH at 5am to let the dogs outside etc. and go back to sleep for a couple hours after) and that can't help. 

Beth are you feeling much movement yet?


----------



## topazicatzbet

yeah i ve been feeling movement since 12 weeks, he tends to be more active on an evening (just like callum)

the other night i actually saw my belly move when he kicked.

speaking of dreams, just reminded me i had a dream last night that josh was here and he looked just like callum and everyone couldnt believe how much they looked alike.


----------



## babybears25

looking forward to gender update lucy :happydance:

bailey - sorry your still suffering with the sickness, hoping it will go soon. and yes like beth said those crazy hormones probably cause your dreams. i have had awful ones where DH cheats/has affairs and i wake up really upset :cry: also really vivid dreams that i have a baby boy that looks identical to frankie when she was born! same as your dream beth!! 

my friend got some lovely photos of us, i had a little peek but shes going to have a play with them on photoshop (get rid of my stretch marks hehe!)and put them on a disc for me. 

Frankie is very excited about being a big sister and tells everyone at pre-school that shes going to have a little brother or sister. found some lovely big sister things on mothercare website which i might get her!

this weekend went far too quickly! just found out there is a babyshow down here in a couple of weeks so going to drag DH along!! https://www.southwestbabyshow.com/ 

Claire xxx


----------



## Cupcake1979

Hello all,

Sorry for the delayed reply been to my SIL's today for sunday roast and just got home. 

So girls... just as I thought we're on team blue! Have 2 little boys on board. Both look fit and healthy and so big since we last saw them. Babybond offer a DVD of the scan so you get the whole thing recorded so OH has put it up on Youtube so I'll pull up the link tomorrow but scan was amazing... and yes those winky parts were very clear :)


----------



## topazicatzbet

yay for team blue. looking forward to seeing the vid


----------



## babybears25

yay!! congrats lucy...2 little boys, how exciting! will definately check out your video on you tube! x


----------



## babydust1

aww wow congrats! 2 little boys how exciting :) 

sarah you are next to find out or aint you gonna bother?

i would really like a boy but think it will be a girl because i want a boy that much hehe :)

hope you are all feeling ok :)


----------



## babybears25

i would really like a boy aswell! and i have a feeling it might be a boy?! DH thinks its a girl! 

i love all this exciting news...whos next for a gender scan then? xxx


----------



## Cupcake1979

Thanks girls...

Here's the link a full 13 mins of the scan itself so you get to see the two babies bobbing about... Lovely to have as a keepsake!

The first boys winkie can be seen around 2m 40secs - the cursor is pointing at the bits :)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ewHfh5AW41s&feature=player_embedded


----------



## menageriemom

Congrats on your twin boys Lucy!! Beautiful video - I just love when it shows both of their feet! 

I keep feeling like it's a boy for me but I wouldn't doubt girl because apparently I cannot even keep saltines and water down at this point :dohh: This morning it decided to come out both my mouth and nose. I thought I had it bad three weeks ago, I was kidding myself! 

Helen how are you doing? I'll finally be double digit weeks Thursday and you'll have a beautiful little plum!


----------



## babydust1

babybears25 said:


> i would really like a boy aswell! and i have a feeling it might be a boy?! DH thinks its a girl!
> 
> i love all this exciting news...whos next for a gender scan then? xxx

i think next is sarah then me then bailey! :) 

if they are finding out but i know i am :d :happydance:

yes i really would like a boy :D


----------



## babydust1

menageriemom said:


> Congrats on your twin boys Lucy!! Beautiful video - I just love when it shows both of their feet!
> 
> I keep feeling like it's a boy for me but I wouldn't doubt girl because apparently I cannot even keep saltines and water down at this point :dohh: This morning it decided to come out both my mouth and nose. I thought I had it bad three weeks ago, I was kidding myself!
> 
> Helen how are you doing? I'll finally be double digit weeks Thursday and you'll have a beautiful little plum!

im doing good just wishing tonsilitus would hurry up and kindly go away! :growlmad:

how are you feeling?

wow what a lovely video lucy thats really amazing you must be on cloud9 :cloud9:


----------



## menageriemom

Oh, Tonsillitis is no fun! I had it a few years ago and it got so bad that DH had to bring me to the emergency room and speak for me because I couldn't! Had to have antibiotics and some nasty stuff to drink daily. Hope you feel better soon :)

Other than the MS I'm doing fine. INFURIATED because the insurance declined another pregnancy test charge (and why the hell would my OB need to do another test?) and it turns out they are actually $77! The first was only $57 because I paid a $20 co-pay that day. My OB's billing department won't answer their phone and it's stressing me out. They can decline me any additional services if I don't pay them in full next time I'm there but hopefully they'll work with me. I hate US health care! 

/rant


----------



## babybears25

lovely video lucy...you're making me wish we had a gender scan and video now!!

oh no bailey your sickness sounds so bad and omg US healthcare sounds like a nightmare. you really shouldnt have to worry and stress about things like that when your pregnant :nope:

how exciting helen, a few of your scans coming up soon then! cant wait to find out if your having boys or girls!! :happydance: 

sorry your still suffering with tonsilitis helen, hope it goes soon!

i wonder what one born has in store for us tonight?!

i have been feeling quite sick most of the afternoon and baby has been moving lots causing me a few sharp pains down the right side of my bump. i think my tummy is stretching more and more each day and baby is getting bigger now so i guess its ligaments :shrug: just quite uncomfortable. 

also had heartburn so bad in the middle of the night lastnight it woke me up! i was hoping i wouldnt suffer so badly with it this time, but i think that was wishful thinking!!

claire x


----------



## topazicatzbet

im with you on the heartburn hun.


----------



## GlasgowGal

Lucy - Your video is amazing - I watched it twice! Do you have names for your little boys yet?

Helen & Beth - I hope you both feel better very soon.

Claire - I'm with you on the ligament pain - I was really sore & uncomfortable with it yesterday, I ended up taking 2 paracetamol last night before bed. 

Can't wait for everyone else's scans! I don't want to know what I'm having, but I'm loving hearing what you guys are having.

My Hubby felt the baby kicking for the first time last night, he was so chuffed! He's been trying to feel it for weeks, but everytime he put his hand on my tummy the baby stopped moving.

I had a lovely birthday and enjoyed having Mum stay for the weekend. Got a bargain buy on saturday - half price mamas and papas bedding bale, £99 reduced to £49 - It's lovely! Also got some more little outfits from Boots today.

Mum bought up the moses basket, car seat, bouncy chair and baby swing that my cousin sent for us. Going to start decorating the baby's room now that our house guests have gone.

Hope everyone is happy and well.

Laura.xxx


----------



## babybears25

:sad2: heartburn sucks!

laura sounds like you had a lovely birthday weekend with your mum staying and got lots of lovely baby bits :baby:

very exciting you are starting to decorate the baby's room, you should post a pic when your finished :happydance:

claire x


----------



## Cupcake1979

Happy belated birthday Laura - sounds like you have a fab time and all that baby shopping is soooo much fun. Think we're gonna do a splurge right after the 20 week scan.

Bailey US healthcare sounds a mission!! I hope you get the payment sorted out soon.

Looking forward to the scans coming up - I wonder how many team blues we have in here... there is the story about the male sperms being the quickest so if you time BD and OV right you should mostly get boys... would be interesting to see what we end up with. I'm also a member of the one tuber thread and everyone who has had a baby on there has had boys apart from 1 - that's like 6 boys and 1 girl! Wonder how it all works!

Laura in terms of names we're thinking Ethan and Jacob, but still want to do a bit of research on it... we have plenty of time :)

Did anyone watch one born last night? Was so lovely to see the twins! And the girl that had them didnt have a humongous bump so I could be lucky. Was also good to see they were both healthy (even though one had to have an op after it was born) even with low birth weights! Gives me lots of hope!

How are we all doing? I can't believe we've come so far since we all met in July 2010 :)

So happy to share this crazy journey with you all!! X X X


----------



## GlasgowGal

Lucy - Ethan and Jacob are lovely names. I've read the same thing about male sperm being faster, so it'll be interesting to see what we all get.

Claire - Will post some pics of the baby's room when we're done. Haven't even ordered the cot yet so it'll be a few weeks before it's completely finished.

Haven't watched one born yet as my hubby didn't go out tonight. Will probably have to wait until the weekend to see it now.

We've got our 1st antinatal class on sunday. 

Can't believe it's March already! Time is just flying past!

Laura.xxx


----------



## topazicatzbet

love the names lucy, of course im biased on the jacob front :haha:

so thats lucy and me def on team blue so far. i ve got my 20 week scan on mon, looking forward to seeing josh again. 

heartburn is getting worse now, looks like im gonna end up as bad as i was with callum. 

weighed myself today and i ve gained a tiny bit at last but im still a good 6lbs lighter than before i got preg.


----------



## Cupcake1979

Wow Beth am jealous you've managed to keep the weight off!! I daren't weigh myself now - did last week and I'd put on 3lbs since getting pregnant but was overweight to start off with and my BMI at my 12 week scan was 26.3 so I expect it to be nearer 30 now :( I also love the name Joshua - maybe I could steal it - Jacob Joshua Lincoln - what do you think?

Oh laura - can't wait to see your nursery pics!! Roll on 20 weeks for me and we'll start working on it!

Thought I'd post my 16+3 bump update - do you think I've popped yet girls?
 



Attached Files:







Bump 16+3 a.jpg
File size: 24.6 KB
Views: 7









Bump 16+3.jpg
File size: 27.9 KB
Views: 6


----------



## topazicatzbet

ha ha my bmi was 30 before i got preg now its 28. 
you have def popped hun. great bump. 

just had the sad news that a friend of a friends baby has died. (i hadnt met them) she was born with lots of problems and i dont know what has happened now but dont think it was expected. my poor friend is really upset for them


----------



## Cupcake1979

I can't believe that Beth - you look so slim in your bump shot you posted a couple of weeks back, I would of thought you should be in the heathly category... I think this whole BMI stuff is crap!!! Overweight is classed as 25 and above... madness and then you're obese over 30! CRAZY!

Oh thats sad news about your friend of a friends baby :( was it born massively premature?


----------



## topazicatzbet

no she was born on time and they didnt know anything was wrong til she was born. she had all sorts wrong bless her with her heart and brain and lungs and they had given her a short unknown life span. 

i know bmi s are mad. i wouldnt say i was that fat, it was 27 when i fell on for callum, im hoping i wont have too much to lose this time round but knowing my luck i ll just pile on the weight in the next half of the preg.


----------



## Cupcake1979

oh thats sooo sad and must come as a massive shock when yotu've been through the whole pregnancy and all seems to be ok :cry:

Well they say with multiple pregnancies I'm likely to gain 4st - ouch!!! How scary is that!


----------



## topazicatzbet

you ll lose it all after though cos you ll be too busy to eat, lol


----------



## Cupcake1979

God I hope so - I'm gonna be massive!!!


----------



## babybears25

lovely bump lucy, you have definately popped! :happydance: dont worry about the weight gain...it will drop off you so quickly once the babies have arrived! i put on over 3 stone in my last pregnancy and it only took about 4 months and i was back to my pre-pregnancy weight, without much effort at all! and dont forget your babies, placentas, extra water/blood etc is going to weigh at least a stone surely?

i weighed myself this morning and i have gained 10lb now since i found out i was preg...getting a little worried about gaining too much in next few weeks but trying not to eat too much. started going swimming twice a week aswell, doing 30 lengths...so hoping that will help! :shrug:

beth so sorry about your friend's friend :cry: that must be so awful, i cant even imagine what she is going through. she must have been to special for this world.

laura cant wait to see your finished nursery! i will take a pic of our babies room soon. we cant decorate properly as our house is rented but we have a few bits and bobs in there already! 

claire x


----------



## babybears25

ooooh look i only have 100 days to go!! x


----------



## topazicatzbet

babybears25 said:


> ooooh look i only have 100 days to go!! x

oh yay, double figures tom


----------



## babybears25

the countdown begins! 

just worked out, with all the bank holidays coming up in April/May and some holiday I am taking over Easter...i've only got 45 working days left at work yipee!! x


----------



## Cupcake1979

I hope it all weighs a stone - 2 babies, placentas etc lol!! If thats the case I'm not doing too bad haha!!

Oh wow for 100 days till d day! Can't believe its not that far off now and only 45 days left at work - no wonder you're excited. 

I've been looking into this too... I won't go past 37 weeks with this pair as they induce then if they haven't arrived already and I also have 25 days leave to take so was thinking of saying to work that my EDD would be 24th July. Less the 5 weeks holiday - that means I'd work to the 17th June - I'd be 32 weeks then. But my GP said with Twins I may not be able to hold out till that long so they can always sign me off sick if I'm not coping well... By 32 weeks I'll be humungous and bearly able to move I would expect... Seeing consultant next Friday so I'll discuss with him then!


----------



## GlasgowGal

Beth - so sorry to hear about your friend's baby - it would be unbearable.

Lucy - Your bump is gorgeous!!!

Claire - I've gained 10 lbs too. Thighs are definately a bit more chunky now, but BMI is 23.8, so according to the boffins i'm healthy. I'm planning on breast-feeding, which allegedly uses a whopping 1000 calories a day. That's for one baby - you'll double up if you breast-feed your boys, Lucy!!! My friend gained 2st 3lb with her baby and was lighter than her pre preg weight within 6 weeks - she swears by breast-feeding and pushng those prams.

Laura.xxx


----------



## Cupcake1979

Thanks Laura :)

You have a fantastic BMI - nothing to worry about at all... Not sure about breast feeding yet. Need to talk to my midwife - have kinda odd nipples and not sure how easy it will be! But that will be the plan if I can :)

I've just weighed and checked out my BMI - its officially - 27.0 ouch...


----------



## babybears25

laura how funny we have gained the same!! i expressed last time as frankie wouldnt latch on so perhaps that helped my weight loss last time? i have heard from lots of people that breast feeding is amazing for weight loss! x


----------



## babybears25

i was curious so i just checked my BMI, it's 23.3....phew! x


----------



## menageriemom

So sorry for your friend Beth :( Every mom's worst nightmare. 

Lucy you look awesome! I have major bump envy. Definitely bloated in the front right now - probably another 2 or 3 months until I'm showing well. Have been eating better the last couple weeks but I am just dying for banana flavored ice cream, pudding, or yogurt. DH is going to search for some on his way home. 

How's the weather over there where you guys are? So nice here I can finally open up the house. Trying to enjoy it before it gets so hot it's unbearable to go outside. The city I live in flooded a couple days ago and there is mess everywhere. There was waist high water just a few yards away from the house :shock:


----------



## babydust1

aww what a great bump lucy :hugs:

so sorry to hear about your friends friend beth thats so sad :( 

i was 12 weeks yesterday eeek ive put a deposit on the pram i like :) & also baught my carseat oops cant help i hate rushing about and like to be organised lol 

went to asda yesterday & there was some lovely disney outfits & im guilty as i baught a few :O lol 

i have quite a lot actually 2 boxes full of stuff for baby & thats without the bigger stuff lol thats just bits n pecies like bottles wipes, changing mat,booties socks vests,sleepsuits,scratch mits, towel n a few other blankets n sheets for the crib lol a few other bits n bobs lol 

deposit on my pram which im gonna pay weekly off, my car seat the swinging crib, changing bag then realised ive actually now got one with the pram lol,steriliser, i baught a little play gym yesterday from asda which is for 0months and it was reduced to 6 pound from 15 so i couldnt resist lol. just wanna know what im having now so i can buy lots of nice clothes in better colours sick of seeing whites cream and lemons dont think i could have a suprise lol 

im bad for buying i shouldnt look really because if i see something i like its like i cant leave the shop without it haha!

i shouldnt really but i feel i waited so long for this n now its nice to actually look & be able to buy rather then just look!

my OH is just as guilty lol whenever we go to town & go in mothercare he always pics a few bits up! 

how are you all feeling?

just 10 days till my scan!! :)

thats the pram ive chosen and thats the car seat :)
 



Attached Files:







12102_black.jpg
File size: 25.6 KB
Views: 1









silver-cross-ventura-car-seat-in-charcoal-12130591.jpg
File size: 17.6 KB
Views: 2


----------



## babybears25

bailey - i'm the same as you with banana flavoured stuff but my biggest craving is banana milkshake! i just went and bought some actually haha!:haha: 

lucky you have nice weather bailey! its really cold here still (well it is down south uk where i am!). there was frost on my car this morning again, just wish it would warm up a bit :nope:

omg thats scary there was a flood so close to your house!! glad it didnt do any damage to your things!

wow helen you are so prepared! you have more than i do!! but i dont blame you hun, you've waited so long for this...buy what you want :happydance: how funny i went to Asda yesterday aswell, i love all the disney baby bits they have. i resisted though and didnt buy anything, but i might next time :blush:

really like the pram and car seat you have chosen, bet you cant wait for it to arrive so you can have a play with it :thumbup:

yay only 10 days until your scan!! :happydance:

I am feeling ok thanks. heartburn seems to have died down the last couple of days. baking a cake and some chocolate brownies tonight for my friends little girls 1st birthday party tomorrow! i hope i can resist temptation and not eat any haha!! baby keeps waking me up at night though, kicking me so hard!

time seems to be standing still for me but other than that i'm fine! got a few busy weekends coming up then before we know it, it will be easter! then i leave work a couple of weeks later...not that i'm wishing time away or anything but i really want to meet my baby now!!! 

found out yesterday that a girl i used to work with who is 29 wks preg had gone into premature labour and there was no room in the special care baby units in any of the hospitals down here in the south so she was taken to oxford!! apparently they have given her some sort of drugs which seem to have stopped her labour progressing but they are keeping her in to monitor her! scary stuff!! you never think things like that will happen to people you know!

claire x


----------



## topazicatzbet

20 weeks today and half way :happydance::happydance:


----------



## babybears25

congrats on your half way beth!! :happydance:

girls - here are some of the photos my friend took last saturday...
 



Attached Files:







bump.jpg
File size: 13.2 KB
Views: 3









me25wks.jpg
File size: 19.6 KB
Views: 8









frankiebump2.jpg
File size: 18.7 KB
Views: 5









frankiebump1.jpg
File size: 21 KB
Views: 6









frankiebump3.jpg
File size: 23.5 KB
Views: 5


----------



## topazicatzbet

they are great.


----------



## menageriemom

Oh Claire they are so nice! Frankie is so adorable, love her hair. And I want a banana milkshake, too! I settled for banana pudding last night. I have no interest in real bananas, though! And luckily the house stayed dry but not our yard, we had a rushing river in the driveway. 

I like what you picked Helen... I wish we had that style over here. Everything seems to look pretty much the same with some minor differences. You already have a bunch of great stuff! I started a registry recently and have had more fun than I thought picking stuff out. Can't wait until next month when I actually start buying! 

Happy 1/2 way Beth!!! :happydance:

We got to hear LO's heartbeat on the doppler at the office today - didn't expect to be able to :) pumping away at 163 and I have my 12 week scan March 18th.


----------



## topazicatzbet

just bought my bouncer. not the one i had originally planned on cos that turned out to be home delivery only and you had to pay so would have cost loads more. 

so i ve just been to mothercare and got this one in their sale and a matching changing bag. also got callum a bed rail for when i put him in a normal bed as im toying with doing it soon so he is used to it for when i need the cot.
 



Attached Files:







bounce.jpg
File size: 6.5 KB
Views: 2


----------



## menageriemom

Ah that's super cute Beth! I love the toys on it. 

Officially made my first purchase sooner than I had planned! We got this, but I didn't spend nearly that much! It's missing a couple parts that are easily replaceable. Couldn't pass up the deal. I am itching to start buying clothing! Also have our crib/mattress/changing table picked out and I'm not sure whether to buy that or the stroller and car seat next month as our first big purchase.


----------



## topazicatzbet

yay for buying baby things. they get good reviews.


----------



## GlasgowGal

Claire - Your pictures are beautiful and Frankie is adorable. I love the one where she's kissing your tummy.

Bailey - Yay on hearing the baby's HB and on your first purchase. My friend is giving me her pump, which is fab as it's a really good hospital-grade one and saves me a fortune, like you i just need to get some new attachments.

Beth - Happy half-way sweetie!!! Really like your bouncer.

We went to B&Q and IKEA today and bought paper, paints and some picture frames. My hubby is really good at art, so he's going to draw some pictures for the frames and make up some stencils. I'm rubbish at that kind of stuff, so I get to source furniture and finishing touches. We'll hopefully have decorated nursary by the end of the month.

Hope everyone is having a fab weekend!!!

Love

Laura.xxx


----------



## menageriemom

Laura I'm envious of your IKEA trip! The nearest one from here is about 3.5 hours one way - I could spend all day in there. Those drawings will be such a wonderful keepsake for the baby when they are older!! Would love to see nursery pics when you are done. Do you have a color scheme or theme?


----------



## GlasgowGal

We've picked a lemon base with an aqua green for the stencils - no specific themes, just wanted fresh and bright colours. Will post some pictures when we're done.

L.x


----------



## topazicatzbet

awe i feel bad, im not doing a nursery cos he is gonna be in my room.

im doing callums room though so i can show pics of that once its done. but not doing much as when the boys are older we are gonna swap rooms so they share the bigger one so its staying as it is but putting pictures on the wall.


----------



## menageriemom

We're not really doing one either, baby will be in our room for the first 6 months or so, and by that time I'm hoping we can move to a larger house. The car will finally be paid off which will help a TON! 

Although I've only gained 1lb so far my stomach is noticeably more bloated and "B" shaped. It's gross! I'm ready for a bump!


----------



## topazicatzbet

here is my 20 week bump
 



Attached Files:







SAM_0652.jpg
File size: 21 KB
Views: 3









SAM_0650.jpg
File size: 15 KB
Views: 4


----------



## topazicatzbet

scan went perfect. was a bit nervous about it cos my 20 week scan with callum was horrible, the sonographer made me cry the way she spoke to me and refused to have a look at sex. 

complete opposite today, she was lovely, showed me baby did all her measureing bits then let mum and callum it to have a look and she showed us all legs arms face, you could even see his stomach full of fluid and his bladder showing his kidneys were working perfect and bless him you could see him yawning. 
he was naughty and didnt want to move so i had to roll on each side but she got the measurements she needed and he is perfect. 

she was more than happy to look at the sex for me and she looked at callum and said 'your gonna have a little brother' which i thought was so sweet'

so im off to buy some blue things this weekend. lol. 

so here is josh
 



Attached Files:







IMAG0036.jpg
File size: 20.9 KB
Views: 4









IMAG0037.jpg
File size: 23.5 KB
Views: 3


----------



## babybears25

lovely bump and scan pics beth :flower: 

and so pleased your 20 week scan went so well :happydance: and was a lovely experience compared to your scan with Callum!

enjoy buying your blue bits!! x


----------



## menageriemom

Love the bump and the scan photos! It's great you had a better experience this time around and that Callum got to be involved. It must have been so neat to see all the working parts in there! 

Last night I went to push a dog's head out of a dinner that wasn't theirs with my foot, and both of my feet (I have no idea how it happened) went out from under me and I landed with quite a thud right on my back :( I'm a little sore today and don't have any cramping or anything but of course I'm still worried. I'm more pissed at myself because I never really fall down but I had to go and do it while pregnant!


----------



## topazicatzbet

i fell twice on my bum really hard in the snow at the beginning of my preg, d
try not to worry hun LO is well protected in there.


----------



## babybears25

oh no bailey...sorry that you fell over and your a bit sore but i wouldnt worry. I'm sure baby is fine. I think it's quite common to be more clumsy and lose balance more easily when your pregnant...i know i do!


----------



## GlasgowGal

Beth - Your scan pics are fab! Nice bump too! Glad your sonographer was nice this time, it really makes all the difference.

Bailey - Hope you're not too sore after your fall! Claire's right, it is common to trip and fall during pregnancy as the centre of balance shifts. I'm sure baby will be absolutely fine.

We had our first anti-natal class yesterday - hubby was adorable; he proudly rhymed of all the details of our pregnancy so far, where so many of the others either didn't know the particulars or did the macho thing and played it down. He was like a kid at christmas - they gave us a pregnancy quiz as an ice-breaker and it was all he could do to stop himself from shouting out all the answers. So funny!!! 

Laura.xxx


----------



## babydust1

hey girls hows you all :)

lovely bump & scan picture beth :hugs: woop for buying blue bits! :D

bailey i wouldnt worry too much about falling on your bum i think alot of people do while pregnant lol

wheres sarah lately ? 

heres my bump pic i took yesterday! at 12 weeks 4 days :)

not long now till my scan eeek! :) bring on monday!
 



Attached Files:







198863_10150201410979966_752879965_9009020_172656_n.jpg
File size: 26.8 KB
Views: 8


----------



## babybears25

aww laura bless your hubby he sounds so sweet!! and enthusiastic about it all!

helen - lovely cute bump you have there! yay not long until your scan!

x


----------



## babydust1

ty :) feel rather big for 12 weeks lol


----------



## topazicatzbet

love the bump helen.

i was just thinking where is sarah, hope your just to busy to post misses. 

well the decorator has finished at my house today so mum and i have been over and cleaned down the living room and got rid of all the dust (its everywhere from the re wire) and the living room looks lovely now, oly the rest of the house to clean now. lol. 

mum and dad are laying the flooring in the kitchen this weekend then just carpets to go upstairs and its ready to sell. hope it sells quick would like to not have to pay a mortgage by the time it comes to mat leave. 

i just bought a really cute baby grow for josh from asda. but im not sure what else to get for him really. 
what the hell do you dress a summer baby in. callum was a winter babyso it was vest, baby grow/cloths and coat etc..

will baby want a vest? or be better in t shirt and shorts.


----------



## GlasgowGal

Lovely bump pic Helen :thumbup:- Yay, new scan pics on monday!!!:happydance:

Beth - Glad everything is coming together with your house. :happydance: FX for a quick sale.

Laura.xxx


----------



## babybears25

beth i have been thinking the same about what to dress a summer baby in!?! as frankie was born in sept so it was quite alot cooler then!? 

glad your house is coming together well, hope it sells fast for u! x


----------



## topazicatzbet

glad its not just me then.
last summer callum was about 6 months and spent most of it when it was hot in just a nappy and he didnt wear a vest all summer so im wondering if josh will need a vest too.


----------



## babybears25

same here, when the weather started to get hot frankie was 9ish months old and she often just had a nappy on? but with a newborn i just always think they need lots of layers on but i guess not in the middle of the summer?! haha we are already mums and we dont know what to dress them in!! i bought a little outfit the other day from tescos which is disney and its got short sleeves and short legs so maybe outfits like that with no vest underneath? 

anyone watch one born last night...i used to go to college with the girl called hayley. i felt so sorry for her having contractions all night then having a c section! and that women having her second baby and she just suddenly pushed the baby out, that was crazy!! 

xxx
x


----------



## topazicatzbet

yeah thats what i ws thinking, not many of those around at the mo though so think the shopping spree will have to wait


----------



## menageriemom

Ahh so much to think about when baby comes! My EDD is Sept 29th which will be gorgeous weather here - unless it's raining. Generally the humidity is gone and the outside temp is perfect. I'd think a long-sleeve onesie, hat, socks, and a blanket if needed should be plenty but I may be wrong! 

I talked to a nurse the day after I fell and she told me to watch for flood or leaking fluid. I seem be be healed up now but ready for that 12 week scan to make sure baby is still bouncing around in there. 

Hope everybody has a great day :)


----------



## GlasgowGal

Yay!!! My cousin had a baby girl today :happydance: Keeley Grace, 6lb 12oz.

On the clothes topic i've been buying little short-sleeved vests for under outfits or baby-grows and little light-weight hats.

:hugs:

Laura.xxx


----------



## menageriemom

Congrats to your cousin!! Keeley is a beautiful name. 

I think Sarah has been really busy lately ... but from what I've seen her and her bump are doing well. Hope she updates us soon!


----------



## babydust1

oh congrats to your cousin Laura ;)

and what a beautiful name :D


happy 11 weeks Bailey :hugs: 

just 4 days till my scan cant believe im 13 weeks already:)


----------



## menageriemom

Thursdays are pretty great days! :happydance: Congrats on your peach :)

Hope the next 3 days go by quickly for you Helen, I can't wait until next week for mine. 

Now I am going to go puke! :sick:


----------



## babydust1

menageriemom said:


> Thursdays are pretty great days! :happydance: Congrats on your peach :)
> 
> Hope the next 3 days go by quickly for you Helen, I can't wait until next week for mine.
> 
> Now I am going to go puke! :sick:

i agree thursdays are great days! :happydance:

i hope they do too whens your next scan?

omg i was sick in my bath this morning while in it!! lol

i burped but at the same time started to be sick! 

so the nice relaxing bath i was hoping for had to be a shower lol

:dohh:


----------



## menageriemom

Oh that's awful! I just got out of one and I feel a lot better now. I managed not to get sick but I find when I do I feel significantly better for most of the day. My scan is March 18th (next Fri) at 10am. They are doing the NT measurement and 12 week scan at the same time. 

DH has the day off tomorrow and it's cleaning day. My housework has seriously fallen behind - seems all I can manage is to keep the animals fed and watered and keep the living room looking decent enough for surprise guests. Good thing they can't see my kitchen counters from there!!


----------



## SarahJane

hello all you gorgeous mum to be's!

Sorry for the disappearing act...
Josh is gorgeous Beth! 

Some lovely bumps coming on from you guys too.

Unfortunately I have just had a nasty sickness bug so have lost a few lb's and had a couple of days worried about baby bump (not sure what I'd do without the doppler)

Congrats on the new baby- a nice size too (not too big!! I am hoping for around the 7lb mark from a pain perspective)

Looking forward to scans coming up - your pregnancies are flying by, it only seems like yesterday that you got your BFP's

my next scan is 22nd - I should be 21 weeks - very excited to see my baby again.

Anyway - clothes, I have a few vests and a few baby gros which are new and also a friend gave me about 10 all in one's which are all neutral from 0-6 months which she doesn't need any more and loads of socks, scratch mits etc. I am working on getting as much free stuff as possible!!

This is my last bump pic and my fave new baby item (does everyone agree it is a little team blue though for my yellow bump?!)- starting to look proper like a bump now...


----------



## SarahJane

babydust1 said:


> menageriemom said:
> 
> 
> Thursdays are pretty great days! :happydance: Congrats on your peach :)
> 
> Hope the next 3 days go by quickly for you Helen, I can't wait until next week for mine.
> 
> Now I am going to go puke! :sick:
> 
> i agree thursdays are great days! :happydance:
> 
> i hope they do too whens your next scan?
> 
> omg i was sick in my bath this morning while in it!! lol
> 
> i burped but at the same time started to be sick!
> 
> so the nice relaxing bath i was hoping for had to be a shower lol
> 
> :dohh:Click to expand...

Spooky, I threw up in the bath yesterday too!!! DH wasn't impressed when I made him get the Mr Muscle out to clean it...:blush:


----------



## topazicatzbet

good to hear from you sarah loving the bump, sorry you ve not been well there is a lot of the sickness bugs going around at the mo. 

are you finding out what team your on.


----------



## SarahJane

I wasn't planning on it but DH and I are getting a bit impatient so I am pretty certain we will when it comes to it!!


----------



## babybears25

congrats to your cousin laura, love the name keeley!

yay for your scans next week bailey and helen :happydance: sorry sickness still lingering!!

nice to hear from you sarah, so sorry you've had a sickness bug. glad your better now :flower: not long til your 20 week scan then!! lovely bump pic and love the little outfit, i do agree though slightly swaying towards team blue!

well i've been very stressed the last few days, frankie has got slapped cheek syndrome. she had a fever on sunday and the rash on her cheeks on monday. apparently quite dangerous for baby if you catch it when pregnant but after 20 weeks the risk goes down alot. so had to get midwife to send my blood off to be tested to see if im immune to it (as alot of adults are) and if im not ive got to be tested to see if ive caught it. if i have it will mean alot of monitoring and scanning to make sure baby is ok. i really hope im immune! got to wait until tuesday for my results...fingers crossed! 

x


----------



## babydust1

babybears25 said:


> congrats to your cousin laura, love the name keeley!
> 
> yay for your scans next week bailey and helen :happydance: sorry sickness still lingering!!
> 
> nice to hear from you sarah, so sorry you've had a sickness bug. glad your better now :flower: not long til your 20 week scan then!! lovely bump pic and love the little outfit, i do agree though slightly swaying towards team blue!
> 
> well i've been very stressed the last few days, frankie has got slapped cheek syndrome. she had a fever on sunday and the rash on her cheeks on monday. apparently quite dangerous for baby if you catch it when pregnant but after 20 weeks the risk goes down alot. so had to get midwife to send my blood off to be tested to see if im immune to it (as alot of adults are) and if im not ive got to be tested to see if ive caught it. if i have it will mean alot of monitoring and scanning to make sure baby is ok. i really hope im immune! got to wait until tuesday for my results...fingers crossed!
> 
> x

aww damn aboput franki having slapped cheek syndrome claire, my friends son had that when my friend was 27 weeks & shes just gave birth to a healthy little boy so i hope you have no problems and are immune! :hugs:

lovely little bump sarah! sorry you havent been feeling well hope you feel better now chick,

im loving the outfit but more of a team blue one! :D

cant wait to see all the new scan pics this month from myself bailey & sarah! :hugs:


----------



## babybears25

thanks bailey that reassures me! frankie is all better now and i feel fine so i dont think i caught it. would be happy if the results come back saying i'm immune though and definately havent caught it off her.

one of my friends just emailed me saying she is organising a baby shower for me in May...yipee! i cant wait :)

whats everyone got planned for this weekend? we are taking frankie to a birthday party tomorrow, my friends little boy (Callum) is 2. then sunday going to the baby show i mentioned and hopefully taking frankie to the park with my mum if the weather is ok.

Claire x


----------



## babybears25

omg! how exciting!! i've just realised i'm in the third trimester now!


----------



## topazicatzbet

yay your on the home stretch now.


----------



## babydust1

oooo happy 21 weeks beth!! :yipee:

& happy 27 weeks claire!! :yipee:

i have a damn coldsore ive put blistex on it i rang the labour ward and asked a midwife she said it was ok but do you know when you just dont feel it is ok lol


----------



## SarahJane

Happy 3rd Tri Claire and happy 21 weeks Beth!

Coldsores have been one of the main symptoms I've had in my entire pregnancy and I have been using zovirax (didn't even contemplate the risk) so goodness knows what harm I have done!

My current symptom to beat all others is heartburn, my throat is constant agony, I had pains so bad this afternoon that I thought I was having a heart attack. Gaviscon is not touching it any more either so I think the next 20 weeks are going to be a LONG 20 weeks - I just read it gets worse from week 20 on - aaarrggghhhh
(On that subject if anyone can suggest any sort of magic cure let me know!)

Went to NCT nearly new sale today and managed to get the exact Fisher Price play mat I wanted for £15 (on ebay it is over £30 2nd hand) so I was really happy. Also got some cloth nappies - I very much want to try reusables but didn't want the £300 outlay incase I don't get on with it. I bought a bag of babygro's and PJ's too which are in mint condition so all in all I have had a very successful day!

How's everyone else's weekend going?


----------



## topazicatzbet

heart burn is crap hun, i had it really bad with callum (esp through labour, i remember that more than the pain of the contractions.)

and its getting bad again now. i find milk helps as a short turn measure.
try keeping a mental note of what your eating when its really bad cos certain foods make it worse (lucozade kills me and i love the stuff)

im gonna try ringing my docs on mon and see if i can get a prescription for something to help so will let you know how i get on.


----------



## GlasgowGal

Happy 27 weeks Claire! Looking forward to joining you in the 3rd tri next week. :happydance: Hope frankie is feeling better. GL for you test results on tuesday.

Sarah - great to hear from you! Well done on bagging some bargains! Sorry to hear that heartburn has been giving you trouble.

Helen - I think you're okay to use cold-sore creams, my cousins wife was bothered with coldsores during pregnancy and used zovirax without any problems. 

Looking forward to seeing your scan pics over the next couple of weeks ladies.

Enjoy the rest of your weekend!

Love 

Laura.xxx


----------



## SarahJane

topazicatzbet said:


> heart burn is crap hun, i had it really bad with callum (esp through labour, i remember that more than the pain of the contractions.)
> 
> and its getting bad again now. i find milk helps as a short turn measure.
> try keeping a mental note of what your eating when its really bad cos certain foods make it worse (lucozade kills me and i love the stuff)
> 
> im gonna try ringing my docs on mon and see if i can get a prescription for something to help so will let you know how i get on.

I am thinking of calling the docs too. It is pretty unbearable today so if still bad Monday will call.
Hadn't thought of milk so cheers for the tip x


----------



## babybears25

sorry about the coldsores ladies, i have never had one luckily. hope they clear up soon.

I am a sufferer of heartburn but only when i'm pregnant though! its not too bad...yet! i get it every few days and a glass of milk and a bit of gaviscon seems to settle it. hope it doesnt get any worse :nope: i had it really bad with Frankie, same as Beth...it was awful during labour...weird :shrug:

nearly new sale sounds great sarahjane, glad you got some bargains!

thanks laura, frankie is much better now...back to her normal cheeky self! she enjoyed the birthday party earlier. we went to nandos for dinner earlier...yum!

not long until more scan pics :happydance:

oh my friend who had the cyst, is doing well. she had her 12 week scan yesterday and she was actually 13 weeks yesterday :happydance: she is very excited! i'm really happy for her that everything is fine!

hope everyone is having a good weekend x


----------



## menageriemom

Oh Sarah your bump is adorable!! I am so happy things are going well for you so far. Saw you had a pram coming soon, which one did you pick? Glad the shopping has gone well and I 2nd milk. I don't like it all that well but I can stomach it plain for heartburn relief. 

Congrats Claire on 3rd tri!!! Laura, too! And Beth you are next, right? I am so ready to be out of first tri and hopefully feel better. Yesterday I woke up and vomited just bile before I even had a chance to eat or move around, and severe constipation to top it all off! 

It's really evil that Easter is at the end of April - all that delicious candy is available for almost two months! I've already had like 6 Cadbury Creme Eggs so far :blush:


----------



## SarahJane

I ordered the m and p sola. Can't wait for it to come now to have a play. I am going to try to do some more sorting on baby's room in a while to see if we can get it cleared for painting.

Having heartburn still, thinking it is being caused by the big tin of chocolates which we discovered left over from Christmas(gutted if I have to give it up for the next 20 weeks)! Milk helps though so cheers for the tip girls x

Prune juice helped me for constipation Bailey, a small glass with each meal really makes a difference.

Pleased about your friend claire, thank goodness it is good news. 

On a sad note, isn't it awful to see what is happening in Japan at the moment. I went to Sendai 15 years ago and I have friends in a very small town called Murata which is only a short distance north of there. We have no way of knowing if they have been hit by the tsunami but I am pretty certain that the infrastructure there will not have coped with the quake as well as places like Tokyo. It is extremely sad to see the people suffering over there. My mum has written to them straight away but who knows whether we will get a reply. :cry:


----------



## menageriemom

I've taken some Colace which seems to have helped but it's pricey so prune juice may on my list next. Mint gum is helping with nausea but it also makes me unable to eat much of anything in the mornings because of the flavor mix. 

It's so awful what's happened in Japan! I have a cousin in Sapporo and a friend in Osaka who luckily were not in harm's way. I hope your friends are safe, Sarah. It just makes my heart sink to think about all the damage and lives lost :nope:


----------



## topazicatzbet

well i feel like dot cotton girls, this weekend i ve done loads of washing drying and ironing.

brought all of callums cloths over from my house but they all stink of paint so i have had to wash them all, then i ve gone through all of callums baby cloths that i stored and im now washing them so i can put them away for josh. i def dont need any vests or baby grows for him.

didnt realise callum had so many t shirts as well, think im gonna need a load more coat hangers. 

here is a pic of there draws that i ve jazzed up.
 



Attached Files:







IMAG0050.jpg
File size: 18 KB
Views: 3


----------



## menageriemom

Aww, that's so cute! The two names sound really good together. I had to look up who Dot Cotton was :blush: I need some of that cleaning motivation over here!


----------



## topazicatzbet

ha ha you mean you dont watch eastenders out there, my us relative love it. mind you they were british born so maybe thats why.


----------



## menageriemom

I think they only showed it on BBC America for a while but that stopped in 2003. I'm sure if you pay for the right channel they'd have it, though! Where do your relatives in the US live?


----------



## topazicatzbet

florida and colorado


----------



## babybears25

sarahjane i know it is so awful what has happened in japan, i really hope your friends are ok.

beth the drawers look great! you are very organised! i have sorted through frankies old sleepsuits and vests (which arent pink!), just need to wash them now so they are fresh and clean.

anyone got any more cravings? my latest is raspberry jelly! i love it!! and banana milkshake is still a regular!! x


----------



## Cupcake1979

Hey Ladies.

Can't believe there's so much sickness going on... hopefully it will pass soon.

I know I'm feeling the odd bout of heartburn now too and have an uncomfortable rib on the left hand side. Its also getting uncomfortable to sleep now so I bought a dream genie pillow in Mothercare yesterday - which has helped a little. 

Lots of scans coming up so very exciting :) I have my 20 week scan of the boys a week on Wednesday. Sarah loving the bump too!

Beth those drawers are so cute :)

Had a midwife appointment on Thursday just gone. She said my womb is measuring around 20 weeks so a little earlier than where I should be but they said its normal as I'm carrying two.

Funny - also bumped into our neighbours in the garden centre today and they said wow - are you pregnant - so its official - I actually do look pregnant :)

Off to see the consultant this friday for my High Risk Ante Natal care appointment - not quite sure what is going to happen.

Hope you've all had lovely weekends x


----------



## menageriemom

So glad all is going well with you, Lucy! I can't wait to see more twin photos. I'm sure you appointment will go fine - you seem to be a very healthy person and you've got two lovely healthy boys :)

I really hope this is the last time I will have to bitch about how sick I've been. It's awful, I puke all the time, I'm off so many foods, I feel horrible for 3/4ths of the day. Ready to end this first tri crap! :brat:


----------



## Cupcake1979

Oh you've not long to go hun... just a few weeks - think my morning sickness disapeered around 14 weeks! 

I bet you're doing well on the weight loss front with all that sickness and being off food!


----------



## topazicatzbet

arrrghhhh!!!

having a bit of a nightmare with my poor sis at the mo. she moved out the other week with her boyfriend got the house decorated and then on sun moved her cats to the new house. now he is throwing a paddy over the cats saying the house smells and is being a right big baby over it. i want to slap him the silly little boy, he always knew she came as a package. 
she was so upset and said she would rather have her cats than him so would move back home.
we dont know why it is smelling cos the trays are clean but we have suggested changing litter but he is still moaning. 

i really hope it doesnt come to that but if it does looks like me an the boys will be sharing a room at my parents.


----------



## babydust1

Hi girls

i had my scan yesterday but scan picture wasn't good as i have a really bad water infection i have high blood pressure n low blood sugar levels, i had protein in my urine aswell as ketone and blood so im currently in hospital been monitored & taking antibiotics, baby was sleeping during the scan lol it has long arms n legs,

was rather annoyed at sonographer as there was loads of decent pics she could have got also all she updated on the scan was my name so at the top the time was written wrong and she put 13wk1day n then i asked about it she said no your 13 plus 4 i just cant be bothered to update it =/


my next scan is 4th may ill be around 21 weeks then i also am seeing the consultant afterwards as im shared care due to polycystic ovaries
 



Attached Files:







189305_10150207681899966_752879965_9070185_5485547_a.jpg.jpeg
File size: 8.4 KB
Views: 26


----------



## topazicatzbet

sorry your not well hun, but best place foryou to get you better and keep baby safe. 

shame about the pic quality and crappy sonographer but yay for baby being great and officially 2nd tri


----------



## babybears25

beth - sorry your sisters boyfriend is being an idiot :growlmad: he obviously knew she had cats and they would be living there aswell. i hope they can sort it out and she doesnt have to move back to your parents so you and the boys have more space!

helen - so sorry your not very well, but like beth said your in the best place. hope your all better soon :hugs: also sorry you didnt get very clear scan pics and the sonographer you had sounds rubbish! i just dont understand it, when people decide to do that job, they must realise its the most amazing experience for us so it would be nice if they were a bit more enthusiastic!! so glad your little baby is all ok :happydance:

i actually went for a mini workout in the gym tonight! i have been feeling so lazy lately and i felt like i had some extra energy so i did a 15 min walk uphill on the treadmill and 15 min on the cross trainer. feel really good for going! :happydance:


----------



## topazicatzbet

think he has got over his tantrum now as they are both still there.

he is just so stupid at time and is like a little boy throwing his toys out the pram. i think he thought by saying he would move out she would give in and rehome the animals (prob to my mums, lol) but got a shock when she said he would go before the animals (go vix :thumbup:)


any of the brit girls watch coach trip, my uncle has just come up for the evening and shocked my dad by saying they used to go to school and church with brendon, lol. my dad was like OMG yeah, lol. apparently he was always that camp. lol


----------



## babybears25

yeh i bet he got a shock when your sis said she would chose the cats over him haha!

yes i watch coach trip sometimes! brendon is hilarious! how funny your dad and uncle went to school with him!


----------



## topazicatzbet

blargh!!

im ill again, so fed up of all these colds, this one has really floored me. 
callum has been really ill with it too but thankfully he seams to be a bit better today. (thank god i have my mum to help me with him)

and i ve lost weight again now. the whole kg i had managed to gain has now gone. :dohh: so im now 8lbs lighter than before i got preg. at least i know LO is growing well so its my weigt im losing and i have plenty to spare, lol. think this cold has wiped him out too cos he hasnt been as active the past few days, still feeling him though so not worried. 

hows everyone else doing, feeling any better helen are you home yet?


----------



## menageriemom

Helen I hope everything is going well today! I'm sure that wasn't what you wanted to hear. And what a bitch sonographer! I hope you are home soon if not already. 

Beth you aren't getting a break! Hope you and Callum feel better soon. According to my scale I am also 8lbs lighter than I was when I got pregnant. I think my scale might be a little off, though - that seems extreme. I'll see when they weigh me Friday.


----------



## Widget

Hi Ladies! I just wanted to check in and say hi!!!

So many babies here!!! Its such an exciting time - it seems like everywhere I go irl there are little ones too. :) I hope everybody is having a happy and healthy pregnancy... and believe me when I say that time flies by soooooooo fast! Despite the aches and pains, it seems like it all went by in a flash.


----------



## babybears25

sorry your suffering again beth, i think we get a weakened immune system when we are preggers :shrug: hope you and little callum are better soon. thats great about the weight loss :thumbup: I am up 14lbs now!

helen...how ru? hope your not stuck in hospital for too long!

bailey how is your sickness?

hi widget :wave: glad you are well and you must be so excited you only have 5 weeks left! good luck :happydance:


----------



## SarahJane

Goodness me everyone is poorly:hugs:

I am throwing some get well dust over the post for you poorly peeps

helen, the scan is beautiful despite being a little blurry. You need to look after yourself and LO so everyone else is right that hospital is exactly the right place to be

Beth - plenty of lemon juice/orange juice, chicken soup and paracetamol is the best I can suggest - and get your mum to look after you as that's what I do when poorly!

OMG Widget - 5 weeks to go. It only seems like yesterday when you set up the post in 2ww (was it called july or august 25th cycle buddies originally before it morphed into other months and then became your kitties?) - time has flown!

Hope your sickness is a bit better Bailey. I can't believe your weightloss! I managed to put on 8lb in 1st tri so I am very jealous (it will help with 2nd tri gain to start at a lower point) - my current weight gain is also around 14lb! :blush:

Love to everyone xx


----------



## babydust1

well im out of hospital but still hav this damn water infection! nothing seems to be budging it! ive tried everything they gave me and told me to while i was in hospital ( cranberry juice water & lemon barley water which i switched between the 3 ) & antibiotics but nope it doesnt want to go i have to see how i am till monday if not ive gotta go back!! really hope it goes as much as its best place to be i really hate staying in hospital lol! 

the ketones they found in my urine they think could be a little bit of pregnancy diabetes but they cant check for that yet till after im 24 weeks so ive got that on 31st may! plus with me having polycystic ovaries its fairly common to get it in pregnancy,

hope all you girls are ok and hope all thats feeling unwell including myself get better soon!

14 weeks today!! :D

i uploaded scan again so u can click on it & make it better as last time i uploaded it i used my phone!
 



Attached Files:







13 weeks 4 days!.jpg
File size: 27.6 KB
Views: 3


----------



## topazicatzbet

glad your out hun, dont know what else to suggest other than just keep drinking plenty to flush it through. 

had you been eating ok while you ve been ill cos if you dont eat a enough your body breaks down stores which can release ketones in your urine so might not be gestational diabetes.


----------



## babybears25

Glad your home now helen, hope the water infection goes soon. I havent had one since I've been pregnant but I have suffered in the past and just drinking lots seems to help as it dilutes the urine. Cranberry juice usually does the trick!

just been reading up on homeopathic remedies in the first stage of labour as I was curious! There is alot on the net about taking rescue remedy? and having lavender oil nearby to calm you, which makes sense i guess. but it all gets forgotten when you are actually in labour...well it did for me! when i got to hospital when i was in labour with frankie the midwife asked me if/when i had taken paracetamol and i had completely forgot to even take any!! she looked surprised that i had got to 8cm with zero pain relief!


----------



## GlasgowGal

Hi Helen,

I'm glad that you're out of hospital and I hope your infection clears soon. Just wanted to let you know that my midwife told me that you have to be careful with some cranberry juices; depending on the strain of the infection, some can irritate rather than alleviate the infection. She advised me to drink lots of water and barley juices - it worked for me, but it was only a mild infection, i didn't even take anti-biotics for mine.

By the way, Happy 14 Weeks!!! I'm glad everything is okay with the baby and your scan went well despite the miserable sonographer. Claire's absolutely right, you'd think they could muster up some enthusiasm for their work, given that they know how exciting and nerve-wracking it is for prospective parents.

I hope everyone else is feeling a bit better today.

Hi Widget - Lovely to hear from you! Can't believe you've only got 30 days to go - how exciting! 

:hugs:

Love Laura.xxx


----------



## babydust1

yeah i havent really lost my appetite through pregnancy so ive been eating ok really, 

i sem to have some kind of fruit lol i eat alot especially apples, i woke up at 3am yesterday morning and asked the nurse on duty if she had any i could have lol....


ahh thanks for that Laura always good to know! :thumbup: i'll drink more water then instead of cranberry! :) 

Clare i normally got nasty ones before pregnancy & hoped i wouldnt get any while been pregnant because going to the toilet is enough while pregnant without a water infection lol they said now ive got one im more then likely gonna get a few more :dohh: :cry: fingers crossed i dont as i couldnt cope lol

really glad to be outta hospital though!! :) lets hope it heals before monday as i dont wanna go back there!! 

heres my latest bump pic & STRETCH MARKS lol :kiss:
 



Attached Files:







photo0184_001.jpg
File size: 19.2 KB
Views: 8


----------



## topazicatzbet

love the bump, think i need to add one then. brb

right gonna be brave and add on underware shot too.
 



Attached Files:







SAM_0655.jpg
File size: 18.6 KB
Views: 1









SAM_0656.jpg
File size: 17.3 KB
Views: 3


----------



## GlasgowGal

Did anyone see One Born this week? I haven't had chance to watch it yet - is it any good? I saw from the programme description that there is a petite mum giving birth to a big baby. Was quite interested in seeing that one given i'm only 4ft 11".

L.x


----------



## topazicatzbet

i did, she ended up having a section but i think it was cos she wasnt progressing.


----------



## babydust1

aww lovely bump beth! :) 

nothing wrong with the one in your underwear dont know why your so bothered you look fine :)


----------



## babybears25

love your pics beth! lovely bump and no stretch marks you lucky lady!!

yes i saw one born, like beth said the petite girl ended up having a c section, i think the baby was 9lb something? her bump was huge and it made me laugh she was eating chocolate cake in bed!


----------



## topazicatzbet

oh trust me they are there from last time just faded, im hoping i wont get any more but i have them on my hips and thighs as well as the lower bit of my tummy.


----------



## babybears25

me too! i have lots from last time which have faded now. at the moment i am carrying alot smaller than i was last time, so hoping not to get any new ones this time...fx'd! my friend did an amazing job in the photos and photoshopped them out haha!

our tickers have gone weird?!


----------



## topazicatzbet

they are sorted now. and im a papya.

feel like all io ve done is moan recently, my ear is now blocked and is hurting and coughing hurts everywhere, i just want to cry but then i cant breath :dohh:


----------



## babybears25

yay for papaya! mine still eggplant! happy 22 weeks!

sorry your still suffering beth, really hope you feel better soon x


----------



## babydust1

happy 22 weeks beth!! :yipee: 

& happy 28 weeks claire!! :yipee: 

how exciting you have 84 days to go clare!! :D


----------



## GlasgowGal

:happydance: I'm in my third Trimester - woohoo!!! :happydance: I'm still an eggplant too - What do we get next?

Laura.xxx


----------



## babydust1

happy 27 weeks Laura!! :yipee: 

you stay an egg plant till 29 weeks then you go to a squash till 32 weeks :)


----------



## GlasgowGal

Cheers Helen,

How are you feeling today?

L.x


----------



## babydust1

stil not feeling good wish it would hurry up and P off lol..!

its a real nightmare at night espeically its like all i do is spend my time at the loo

i have been drinking loads of water aswell trying to flush it out my system and im still taking the antibiotics they run out on sunday!! :(

how r u feeling? hope your ok :) 

you got any latest bump pics ? :D


----------



## GlasgowGal

I'm feeling really well, aside from having a bit of trouble sleeping. Seem to nod off okay, but wake up around 2 / 3 a.m. and struggle to get back to sleep. 

I haven't taken a bump pic for a while, need to get one on here. Will try and remember to get hubby to do it tonight and post it later.

We're in the middle of decorating the baby's room at the mo, although I'm meeting my friend for lunch tomorrow, so i'll get out of some painting - lol! She had a little girl in December. I haven't seen her for about 6 weeks, so I can't wait for a wee cuddle.

Hope you're infection clears soon!

L.x


----------



## babydust1

aww how exciting decorating babys room! :) i cant wait to find out what im having and start doing mine! :D

ahh that will be nice meeting your friend with her baby!! ahh youll soon have yours to have cuddles with! :D


----------



## babybears25

welcome to the 3rd tri laura...happy 27 weeks!! its very exciting isnt it! :happydance: enjoy lunch with your friend tomorrow and lucky you get snuggles with her little girl! :baby:

thanks helen, sorry your still not feeling well. i know what you mean, its bad enough the amount you get up in the night anyway being pg and now your up even more :nope: yes i am very excited only 84 days to go :happydance: hopefully a little less :winkwink: frankie was 3 days early so we shall have to wait and see!

i will do another bump pic soon, might be brave like beth and do an underwear shot? :shrug: 

Claire x


----------



## menageriemom

Just wanted to pop in really quickly and let you girls know today went perfectly.... NT was 1.6 at the highest reading (she did 3 or 4), which is great. Baby was so active and sucking his or her left thumb! We got a DVD but the DVD drive in my laptop isn't functioning but I may record it with the video camera from the TV later. I have in fact lost 8lbs from my starting pregnancy weight. 

DH and I have a lot to do today but I will catch up on the last couple pages tonight - glad to see you are home Helen :)

Here is the photo.

Spoiler
https://i1209.photobucket.com/albums/cc399/menagerie_mom/baby12weeks.jpg


----------



## SarahJane

Gorgeous, adorable, you must be over the moon Bailey -a proper little sweetie with thumb in mouth - I am convinced it is a little girl! 

Great news about NT too as mine was 2.0 I think so that's pretty good.

Beth - your bump is fab you lucky thing

I am also decorating this weekend - will post some pics when in progress/finished (am going pretty neutral but colourful) I have been team yellow since day 1 but with scan 3 days away my mind is changing and we may find out after all.

Let's all get some new bump pics on, will be great to compare, especially with you Claire and Laura so we can see what 3rd tri could look like.

Hope you are feeling a bit better Helen x


----------



## topazicatzbet

awe baby is gorgeous


----------



## babybears25

lovely scan pic bailey, so glad everything went well :flower:

sarahjane...i wonder if you will give in and find out the sex, so tempting isnt it!

looking forward to seeing pics of decorated nurseries :happydance:

here are some new bump pics i took tonight at 28 weeks...brave in my underwear :blush:
 



Attached Files:







28wks 1.jpg
File size: 17.7 KB
Views: 9









28wks 2.jpg
File size: 17.3 KB
Views: 6









28wks 3.jpg
File size: 20.8 KB
Views: 6









28wks 4.jpg
File size: 16.3 KB
Views: 7


----------



## topazicatzbet

love the bump you look great. 

well i have just spent 3 hrs going to a walk in doctors or cal and i, he has conjunctivitis and i have an ear infection and finally have some antibiotics, hopefully tom i will start to feel a bit better once they are in my system.


----------



## menageriemom

Beth and Claire your bumps are both so beautiful! Beth I hope you and Callum both feel better soon - I feel awful for you both. 

I can't wait to see all these nursery photos! And Sarah I'm so excited to hear whether it's a Mr. or Ms. bump! We are also debating finding out the gender but we'll see how things go when it gets closer to being able to. 

We've finally "come out" on Facebook and my father announced he was going to be a grandfather - this is my family's first grandchild, I was the first grandchild as well. But it's DH's family's 10th! We're telling his children in April which I am pretty freaked about.


----------



## babydust1

aww wow what a fab scan pic bailey you must be soooo pleased very cute :) 

you look fantastic claire i wish i looked as good as you pre pregnant lol.. :) 

beth hope you and callum get better soon :hugs:

ive still got this damn water infection last day of antibiotics 2morro :cry:


----------



## topazicatzbet

are you back at docs tom for a review. 

we are a healthy pair arent we. :dohh:


----------



## babybears25

:blush: thanks ladies, i got soooo big last time...i am really proud of myself for keeping the weight down this time :happydance:

beth really glad you got some antibiotics to clear up your ear infection, just one thing after another for you isnt it :hugs: and poor callum with conjunctivitis...frankie has had it many time. i just hate putting the drops in her eyes, she hates it :nope: hope your both better soon.

bailey its exciting and scary telling everyone isnt it! how lovely its the first grandchild on your side of the family, your baby will be adored :baby: and spoit :winkwink:

helen really hope your water infection suddenly clears up tomorrow...fx'd it just suddenly goes on your last day of antibiotics!

went to that baby show today, it was a bit rubbish to be honest. oh well :shrug:


----------



## GlasgowGal

Bailey - Your scan picture is lovely - so adorable that he/she is sucking their thumb! :thumbup:

Beth - Sorry to hear that you and Callum aren't well, hope you both feel better soon. Your bump is lovely.

Helen - How are you feeling today? 

SarahJane - Looking forward to seeing your nursary pics. Have you decided whether you're going to find out if your on team pink or blue yet?

Claire - You're bump pics are gorgeous. I'm afraid I'm not brave enough for an undies shot but here's a bonus one with my other baby, Ozzy. 

Laura.x
 



Attached Files:







27wks2.jpg
File size: 39.2 KB
Views: 5









27wks3.jpg
File size: 24.1 KB
Views: 5


----------



## babybears25

lovely pics laura and your dog is so cute!


----------



## topazicatzbet

lovely neat bump there.


----------



## SarahJane

Lovely pics Laura and agree that I could take Ozzy home and snuggle him - what a gorgeous little boy. So many of you girls are so lucky in here with bump weight - I am starting to feel a bit like an elephant all over!

Decision is made - we are going to ask the sex on Tuesday. The thing which made us realise was a shopping trip we did to IKEA and Mamas and Papas yesterday where we realised it will be just so much more practical to know the sex. We aren't decided on whether family or friends will know yet though!

Nursery paint is bought (pretty boring off white colours) but Focus have all of the kid friendly wipe clean stuff on 2 for one which was good.

We are then going to accessorise with colour. I have a giant alphabet poster coming to put in a poster frame on the wall. I have Mr Men peel off stickers, we have an alligator mirror and we have an animal height chart. The theme is bright so we are doing red blue green and yellow (primary) on all accessories. 

The design is there... now just need to start painting etc - where is DH when you need him?!

Talking of DH - we managed to spend Friday night in hospital recussitation ward after he ate something and had a nasty reaction. Luckily(in a sense) I have a friend who suffers with nut allergy so I called 999 as soon as he started struggling with his throat as could have been a lot more serious. Fortunately, the ambulance crew injected him with adrenalin half way to the hospital on the side of the road and this fixed him! - Poor Mr Bump- I had to stand for hours so I was in agony at the end of it!

Hope everyone is enjoying their Sundays and poorly people feeling better x


----------



## topazicatzbet

yay for finding out the sex sarah. nursery will be fab. 

scary about hubby, any idea what it was that caused it


----------



## babydust1

yes back at hospital tomorrow but i know they'll take me back in which i dont want them too :cry:

aww what a lovely bump you have laura :hugs:

hope your ok sarah and yayyyy for finding out the sex excited for your update :)

hope your DH is all ok 

are any of you breastfeeding ? i think im gonna try :)


----------



## topazicatzbet

im gonna start off bf and see how it goes, i did callum for a week then expressed for another 3 then switched to formula.

i would be exclusively expressing this time though as i found it really tiring and stressfull so will see how he goes on the boob (def doing a week) and then switch to formula.

i would like to breast feed more with this one, and its all selfish reason, i dont care about the breast is best sod that happy mummy is best in my mind but im hoping it might help me lose some weight.

but them i dont know what to do about mybest friends wedding at end of aug cos if im bf will need to express and im worried about leaking, my boobs leaked all the time last time and hated the wet feeling all the time.


----------



## menageriemom

I've seen plastic suction-cup style breast pads that are supposed to keep you rather dry Beth... maybe those would be an option? 

I am going to try my best to breastfeed. My perfect scenario is that I breastfeed for around 6 weeks and then feed and express so DH can feed, too. However I can't really rely on that so we will see how it goes when it happens. 

Hope your hubby is better Sarah, poor guy! I hope they were able to figure out what it was that did that to him. 

Laura you have a gorgeous bump! Very cute pup, too. We gave all 120lbs of combined dog baths two days ago and I needed the other half of the day to recover!
Yesterday and today have been wonderful as far as sickness goes. Really hope this is the end of the MS and it doesn't show up again.

Good luck at the hospital tomorrow Helen :)


----------



## GlasgowGal

SarahJane - Yay can't wait to hear whether you're in the pink or blue team. :thumbup: I'm loving your nursary ideas. We've only done one coat this wkend, as hubby has a hangover, after boy's polker night - he's feeling very sorry for himself today.:sick: Ozzy is very snuggly - he loves cuddles and he definately knows how cute he is, cos he plays it all the time and it gets him away with murder. :haha:

Helen - Good luck for tomorrow - hope they don't have to re-admit you! :hugs: 
I'm planning to breastfeed - I know it can be difficult, but i'm going to give it a shot. I'm with you Beth - the best benefit by far is the weightloss potential. :happydance: But I am wanting to try and keep it up until baby has had their initial immunisations. There's a class on every month at the hospital so I'm going to go to that when i finish on mat leave.

Speaking of classes, we had our second anti-natal class today. Let's just say the hubby's not such a class swot with a hangover :haha: It's was quite good, as they covered the what to bring for the hospital stay and what to expect in terms of the baby's health etc and changes to our bodies after the birth. Some of it was a bit gorey and you could see a couple of the men's faces grimacing at some of the details, but all useful stuff to know what to expect.

Hope you've all had a smashing weekend! Looking forward to seeing some more scan pics this week from Sarah and next week from Lucy.

Love to all

Laura.xxx


----------



## babydust1

i think i may try it for a couple of days then express it as i was talking to midwife and to be honest i really didnt like the thought of having to get em out all the time and a baby on em so id rather just express it 

haha im with you there beth when they told me its meant to help you lose weight faster i was like hell yeah ill give it ago lol

ty all really hope they dont admit me 

its mad how quick baby grows init, i put a lil pic together of my scans n was looking at em thinking wow lol..
bring on 4th of may when i see baby again

heres what i put together :)

at 6+6 9+5 & 13+4 :thumbup:
 



Attached Files:







new one.jpg
File size: 18.6 KB
Views: 4


----------



## topazicatzbet

just expressing is REALLY hard hun, def make sure you do your reading before hand hun there are lots of do's and donts and doesnt always get a good milk supply.


----------



## babydust1

ahh thankyou for that ofcourse im going to try breastfeed as much as i can 1st though and maybe just express if im going out somewhere so i dont need to do it then.

hospital told me to go back wednesday as i may need a different antibiotic but cant have it yet gotta wait few days for the other one to come outta my system :growlmad:


----------



## GlasgowGal

At least they didn't have to admit you sweetie, thats a bonus! :thumbup:


----------



## topazicatzbet

they cant be too worried if they let you go home, did they send another sample off.


----------



## babybears25

sorry about your hubby sarah :flower: hope he's ok. can't wait to see your scan pics!! :happydance:

helen love the scan pics comparison you have done, its amazing how quickly they change and grow isnt it! glad you havent been re-admited to hospital and i really hope it clears up by itself soon rather than you having to have more antibiotics.

I'm not sure about breastfeeding, I will give it a go again but not going to set my heart on doing it to avoid disappointment. Last time Frankie just wouldnt latch on and I got very upset and frustrated and felt like a failure and I dont want to go through that again. So I expressed for 3 weeks but my milk supply just wasnt enough, midwife said it was because milk ducts werent getting stimulated properly with a pump...so I switched to formula. 

Beth same here, a little worried if i do BF as it's one of my best friends weddings 9th July so bubba will be 4 weeks old and I dont want to be leaky!! :blush:

laura glad your antenatal class was good. my hubby was the same on sunday...he went out for 'one' drink saturday night and came home at 2am and was :sick:...lets just say he didnt get any sympathy from me!! :growlmad:

xxx


----------



## GlasgowGal

No, my hubby got no sympathy from me either - I was not impressed when he arrived home at 6.45 a.m.!!! :growlmad::growlmad::growlmad:

He's doing his best to kiss up today :haha: He has the day off, so he's been out and done the food shopping, walked the dog and now he's giving the nursary it's second coat. Do you think i made him feel guilty enough? :haha: Silence is such a wonderful thing - it is the worst form of torture for my OH.

I'm getting regular updates of his progress by txt. :haha:

L.x


----------



## babybears25

haha brilliant Laura! he's definately feeling guilty if he's doing all of that! well my hubby obviously felt really bad aswell and he ended up buying us chinese takeaway last night and chocolate cake yum yum! x


----------



## babydust1

yeah they did the sample there and i had to wait lol.. but it was still the same and its still there, they told me theres no point taking me in as there would be nothing they could do for me because i cant have any more antibiotics as of yet

but im really worried about taking antibiotics i hate taking em anyways n especially while pregnant im constantly worried about baby :(

i wanna try BF but im not definetly saying im gonna stick to it because i dont like the thought lol, 

and worried that baby wont get enough


----------



## menageriemom

Laura that's so funny - but that's great he is getting stuff done! 

Helen don't worry too much - I'm sure you are taking pregnancy-safe ones but hopefully it clears up soon for you, it must really suck. How are you feeling otherwise? 

Chinese sounds so good right now Claire! I'm still off my usual hot and sour soup but vegetable lo-mein I could eat all day :D


----------



## babydust1

im feeling alright apart from the water infection which certainly does suck :( 

how are you ? :)


----------



## menageriemom

I really hope it clears up soon for you :( Keep drinking as much water as you can! 
Now that the nausea has gone (for now, at least) I'm feeling much better! It's also a lovely 23C out most days with sun and breeze which makes everybody feel better.

Has anybody bought anything else recently? We've decided on a semi-basic but very well reviewed stroller and car seat and should be ordering it in a couple weeks. This is also rather high on my list. But there seem to be reviews both ways on Amazon :shrug:
 



Attached Files:







51zH+xjvs6L._SL500_.jpg
File size: 35.4 KB
Views: 3


----------



## topazicatzbet

dont worry about the antibiotics helen, they are far better for baby than an infection. 

i was worried callum wasnt getting enough when bf so thats why i switched to just expressing. 

love the pram bailey, i havent bought anything for josh (dont really need much for him cos i have it from callum) but i ve just been and bought callum a new bed for his room. cant wait for it to come and set it up so he can have his finished room, then the cot will be free for josh. 

im feeling slightly better today antibiotics must have started to work.


----------



## menageriemom

How's Callum feeling? Glad you are doing better. There's sickness in all forms all over this thread :haha:


----------



## topazicatzbet

callum is much better thanks. his eyes are loads better since he started the cream and he isnt as snotty as he was and is eating better, think we will attempt nursery tom.

heart burn is killing me tonight, feel like i ve been stabbed in the throat.


----------



## GlasgowGal

Claire - Hope you enjoyed your chinese and choc cake. I got homemade spag bol when i got in from work today. :haha:

Bailey - I'm liking your pram choice. :thumbup:

Beth - Glad to here that callum's feeling better and your anti-biotics are starting to work on your ear infection. :thumbup:

Helen - Hope your infection clears before wed. :hugs: I'm sure the anti-biotics they give when pg are safe for the baby.

Sarah - Hope your hubby's feeling better. Can't wait to see your pics tomorrow. :happydance:

Love Laura.xxx


----------



## topazicatzbet

how we all doing ladies?

callum went to nursery today so we have used the day to move around the furniture. 

i now have a room to sleep in that resembles a bedroom rather than a store room with a bed. :happydance:
and once callums bed arrives and we put it up his room will be completly finished.


----------



## SarahJane

Well here you go, measuring 20 weeks but they said they won't change my EDD 

Isn't she gorgeous! (or perhaps I am biased!!) :cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:


----------



## menageriemom

Sarah just saw on FB! She is just gorgeous! What a great photo. Congrats again :)
So we know we have 3 boys and 1 girl due now, right? 

Beth glad you are able to get more settled. I hope Callum likes his big boy bed! 

Nausea is partially back today but not quite as bad. DH is convinced it's a girl here, too.


----------



## babybears25

glad you have managed to have a move around and sorted the bedroom out beth. hope callums bed arrives soon, bet he will love it! 

awww sarah congrats, you're having a girlie :happydance: lovely scan pic! oh i so wish we found out the sex now!! DH thinks girl and i think boy!!

sorry nausea is back bailey...glad its not as bad as it was though.

I am literally counting down the days until i leave work. I seem to be getting more and more tired in the past week i have noticed it more. I've got a week off work the week starting 18th April, then we have 2 bank holidays for easter and 1 for the royal wedding and mayday bank holiday dont we...yay! then i leave work 13th may wohoo! :happydance:


----------



## SarahJane

babybears25 said:


> awww sarah congrats, you're having a girlie :happydance: lovely scan pic! oh i so wish we found out the sex now!! DH thinks girl and i think boy!!

You will be right on the sex! I have had girl thoughts since day 1 including an odd morning where I couldn't even imagine the baby as a boy. DH has been saying boy - my instinct was right!


----------



## Cupcake1979

Wow congrats Sarah on the scan and your beautiful baby girl. So happy all is well :)

20 week scan for me tomorrow!

Fingers crossed all is good with the boys :)


----------



## SarahJane

Good luck tomorrow hun - hope the boys are doing well.:hugs: I can't believe how fast it is going for everyone! :happydance:


----------



## topazicatzbet

she is gorgeous sarah, congrats on team pink.

hope all is well at the scan tom lucy.
i have midwife tom, will just be a check up and should get my mat 1b form.


----------



## babybears25

lucy cant wait to see your scan pics!

beth hope midwife appt goes well x


----------



## menageriemom

Hope your appointments go well today ladies! Lucy I can't wait to see how the boys have grown :) Almost halfway! 

Seems in addition to strawberries and Frostys from Wendy's, baby doesn't like blueberry waffles, either! Only made it 1/3rd of the way through breakfast this morning :sick: Guess the MS still isn't done. 

I am going to take a bump pic soon, I think. My stomach is considerably firmer and I can definitely feel a difference when I sleep on my stomach, which isn't going to be possible soon.


----------



## babybears25

oh no...poor you bailey. just when you thought it had gone :( blueberry waffles sound awesome by the way! i want some now!! it is horrible how pg hormones can put you off your fave foods!

At the moment my cravings are still strawberry jelly and banana milkshake. no really random cravings though luckily!


----------



## menageriemom

Aw... thanks Claire :) They were good, too! The dogs got some scraps of it as a treat, at least. 

Finally have a photo now that I found the same clothes I had on the last photo.


Spoiler
*First photo is 5+2, the other is from today at 12+6
*​https://i1209.photobucket.com/albums/cc399/menagerie_mom/Photo13.jpghttps://i1209.photobucket.com/albums/cc399/menagerie_mom/Photo17.jpg


----------



## SarahJane

Yummmmmmy banana milkshake... *wonders where to get this at 8pm*

Lovely little bump coming now bailey, there is no doubting you have a baby in there!

C'mon Lucy where are you? Looking forward to seeing the boys.

Anything exciting happen at the midwife today Beth? Did you hear h/b and is Josh doing ok?


----------



## topazicatzbet

nothing much to report from midwife, bp and urine ok. measuring to dates. got to hear his heartbeat and he was wriggling around something rotton and when she first put on the doppler he kicked it. lol. 

feeling a bit better today although my ear is still totally blocked, midwife said i might need a second lot of antibiotics to sort it, gonna see how it is on fri morning and ring gp as my current lot finish fri night and i dont fancy another 2 hour wait in the walk in docs this weekend. 

hope all went well lucy


----------



## babybears25

haha Sarah...tesco express might have it!!

cute little bump bailey!

yes lucy where are you? x


----------



## babybears25

glad your feeling a bit better beth and midwife appt went well. my lo kicked the doppler aswell!


----------



## GlasgowGal

Congratulations Sarah - your little girl is gorgeous!!!

Bailey - Sorry to hear that your MS is persisting. Definately a little budding bump in the making.

Beth - Glad everything went well with your MW appt today. Hope your ear is better soon.

Helen - How are you feeling?

:hugs:

L.xxx


----------



## Cupcake1979

Hello ladies - sorry for the delay - we had internet issues yesterday which meant I couldn't get on :(

All is well with the boys though... Sonographer is happy with everything. And also confirmed 2 boys again. The first babies boy bits are huge - paul was bursting with joy saying they take after his daddy!! How funny...

Sonographer also said that the twins like flashing too :) so no difficulties there.

Scan pictures are truely rubbish though. Had to pay £3.50 and they're not very good at all... will try and upload a semi nice one of Twin 2 in a bit...

Oh and good news on my placentas - they're both posteria which should be better. Baby 1 who is closest to the "exit" is head down and baby 2 which is on my right is breech at the moment but plenty of time for that to change.

Also seems that the boys are measuring ahead again too - 19+6 yesterday so I'm just wondering whether to update my ticker.

They won't go that far anyhow as if I make it to 36 weeks - consultant will decide based on their positions whether to give me an elective c section or whether to try naturally (but be induced) at around 37 weeks. So likely birthdays for the boys will be 20-27th July...


----------



## Cupcake1979

Here's the rubbish scan pics!
 



Attached Files:







img052.jpg
File size: 33.5 KB
Views: 4









img053.jpg
File size: 22.8 KB
Views: 6









img054.jpg
File size: 34.9 KB
Views: 4









img055.jpg
File size: 28.5 KB
Views: 4


----------



## GlasgowGal

Yay!!! :happydance: Fantastic news - really pleased to hear that your wee boys are doing well. The pics aren't that bad and you can see how much they've grown. :happydance::thumbup::happydance:

:hugs:

Laura.xxx


----------



## babydust1

Aww congratulations Sarah how exciting your on team pink :)


----------



## babydust1

Hope everyone else is all good

doctors told me infection had gone and that its now just baby sitting on my bladder thats why i still feel fullness in the bladder doesn't help that i already have a weak bladder lol

happy 13 weeks Bailey and nice bump coming on 

glad all went well with midwife Beth 

15 weeks today cant believe it it seems to go so fast 

glad boys are good Lucy 

how are you feeling Laura and Claire hope you both are good how's the nursery coming on Laura ? And i hope you get a boy Claire it would be nice to have one of each


----------



## babybears25

Lucy really pleased all is well with the boys, I think the scan pics are great!

Helen so glad the infection has gone, my baby is squishing my bladder aswell!! happy 15 weeks!!

Yes it would be lovely to have a boy so we have one of each but I really don&#8217;t mind. I am getting very impatient now though I just want to know! 11 weeks to go!

I am feeling ok, I had a horrible cough but that has gone now. I&#8217;m a little tired after work on weekdays and heartburn comes and goes but other than that I&#8217;m fine. 

Went for a walk in the sunshine with Frankie after work last night, it was lovely (DH is away in Oxford on a fishing trip). 

Claire x


----------



## topazicatzbet

glad the boys are doing great lucy, i think the pics are good. you might end up having them before me then if they induce at 37 weeks. 

glad the uti has gone helen. 

think i ll be ringing the gp tom to try and get more antibiotics as my ear is still blocked and painfull but at least the sinus infection seams to be clearing up and i feel better in my self.

i start back at work next week after being off sick with stress, not looking forward to it but has to be done. only 11 weeks til i finish for mat leave. :happydance: and i have 3 weeks hol to fit in as well.


----------



## menageriemom

Claire that walk with Frankie sounds adorable, I'm sure she is impatient to meet her brother or sister, too! 

Glad everybody has active, growing babies :happydance: 

Beth I hope those 11 weeks fly by for you! Glad you and Callum are feeling better. 

Helen good to hear you are better too - 15 weeks already! You have a little orange :D

Last night was not fun here - we had severe thunderstorm warnings (not a big deal) but it progressed to severe tornado warning for our county so we took shelter with our dogs and a few other people from our street in a neighbor's basement. That's the first time we've actually had to take cover since moving to the state with the largest percent of death-causing ones :dohh: But everything turned out fine!


----------



## topazicatzbet

well the doctor said there is no infection in my ear now, but i still cant hear properly out of it, i did manage to get some omeprozole for the heart burn though but i had to drag it out of him.


----------



## babybears25

beth thats odd about your ear...hope it will just clear on its own soon. glad you got something for your heartburn, mine hasnt been so bad the past week but i'm sure it will be back!

helen how are you feeling?

omg bailey...tornado warning!! thats scary! glad everything was fine in the end!

oh look i have a little squash now haha!

hope everyone has a lovely weekend x


----------



## SarahJane

Great to hear everyone feeling a bit better! Yay a sqaush!!

Had to put the cat under shower this morning as she was black (on her white bits!!) - I have no idea what she had been doing as she is normally the cleanest cat in the world but I couldn't let her in the house in that state. She has also brought us a little robin overnight so she is in the bad books on every front.

Glad the tornado didn't turn out too serious bailey x (talking of natural disasters, we have heard from the people we know in Japan and everyone is alive and well. The infrastrusture is wrecked but everyone is alive which is the main thing.

My cousin went for her scan yesterday and has an awkward little baby who wasn't moving and wasn't giving any clue on gender!

My princess is doing well. Starting to get hard doing things now as bump gets in the way! Made DH shave my legs and do all of the hoovering!!

Happy weekend all xx


----------



## menageriemom

I'm envious of your squash Claire! :cloud9:

Sarah our Hank does the same thing - a week or so ago he came home pink! He had rolled in red clay dirt and it turned his white spots! Glad you got to hear from your friends in Japan, every time I read about things over there or in Libya I start to cry, I think it's hormones. (But also really sad!) Oh, and I demand a new bump pic from you! :p

I am wondering if I should call the doctor on Monday (they aren't in Sat or Sun). My scale now puts me at 12lbs lost and the only thing I've been able to keep down today is a sugary granola bar. I had 1/2 a peanut butter sandwich, a carrot, and some OJ for lunch and it all came up :(


----------



## menageriemom

First apparel purchase down! I don't plan on buying much brand new, so I went with 3-6 months and semi-gender neutral. Buying it was a definite pick-me-up :)


Spoiler
https://i1209.photobucket.com/albums/cc399/menagerie_mom/IMG_2020.jpg

Helen how are you feeling? Has your bump changed any?


----------



## babybears25

i am excited i have a squash! almost 30 weeks now i cant believe it...very excited! and its almost April...it really is getting close now :baby:

our wedding anniversary is on tuesday (3 years) so going for a meal together that evening...no cocktails this year though, well maybe a non-alcoholic one for me!

sarah so glad you heard from your friends in japan, glad they are ok. and i think thats great that DH shaved your legs, i should try that one! :haha:

bailey what happening in libya makes me sad aswell. i agree we need new bump pics from sarah and helen definately!! cute vest...perhaps swaying towards blue though?! poor you suffering with sickness again, maybe you should speak to doctor as baby needs the nutrients and its not good you are stuggling to keep food down.

xxx


----------



## topazicatzbet

i love omeprazole, the heart burn is gone. :happydance:

and my appitite seams to be back, bet i pile on the pounds now (the big tub of haribo i have on the go should help)


----------



## babybears25

i love haribo helen...starmix? fried eggs are the best!

oh and yay for no more heartburn! x


----------



## menageriemom

Yeah, it's a little more boyish :blush:. It was so hard to not buy super cute boy or girl stuff and try to stay neutral, so I think I may have to give in and find out when possible. 
Glad the heartburn is gone Beth! 
Does pregnancy heartburn happen randomly or do you find something that could normally cause it (ketchup, etc) just causes intense heartburn? 

Haribo gummies sound so good! I haven't had any gummy candy in ages.


----------



## topazicatzbet

callums room is all finished now, collasped down the cot and stored it under his bed for the next few months til i need it for josh. 

i feel a bit bad that im not doing a nursery for him cos this point in callums pregnancy we were painting pics on his wall for him and poor josh isnt getting that. 
so here are the pics of callums room. bet i dont get much sleep tonight cos little man wont stay in his new bed.
 



Attached Files:







SAM_0662.jpg
File size: 22.2 KB
Views: 4









SAM_0658.jpg
File size: 29.5 KB
Views: 5









SAM_0659.jpg
File size: 18 KB
Views: 4


----------



## topazicatzbet

i did buy josh a cute little set though. there are loads of cute one in next and mothercare, think i might be doing a bit of buying soon. 
it wont let me upload a pic at the mo so will do it later


----------



## GlasgowGal

Hi ladies,

Hope you all had a lovely weekend! Hubby and I went up north for the weekend to do some walking with the dog. We had a really good time and the weather was very kind to us. If any of you ever fancy seeing some highland scenery, i definately recommend going to Pitlochry. The village is lovely with some really fab restaurants and there are miles of walks and lovely viewpoints right on the doorstep. I've attched some pics.

Beth - I love Callum's room - He'll feel like such a big boy in his own big bed.

Claire - Congrats on your Squash!!! Hope you have a lovely wedding anniversary tomorrow. You could have a virgin cocktail and just pretend!

I love haribo too!!! Fried eggs and cola bottles - yum!!!

:hugs:

Laura.xxx
 



Attached Files:







Pit1.jpg
File size: 60.2 KB
Views: 5









Pit3.jpg
File size: 73.5 KB
Views: 5









Pit7.jpg
File size: 20.9 KB
Views: 4


----------



## SarahJane

Laura, it looks stunning up there! I can't wait until LO is big enough to travel as DH and I have agreed we intend to see some of the more beautiful parts of UK. It is really embarassing that I have been to the far east, Japan, Australia, America and Africa but there are some really gorgeous places on our doorstep which we haven't seen! 

Bailey I love the outfit. Don't worry about it being a bit boyish, my little girl has a few bits which are bordering on tomboy so I am just going to get pretty floral sun hats etc to make them more girlie!

Callum's nursery is really sweet, I love winnie the pooh! So cute! I have a big jigsaw to do for the wall of my nursery when I'm off on maternity which is winnie.

Not long to go now Claire! Bet you must be getting excited.:happydance:

DH is away with work this week but if I can manage a pic in the mirror or something I'll try to get a new bump pic on - am feeling a bit like an elephant most days now!:blush:

BTW - I am also a BIG fan of Haribo!!


----------



## topazicatzbet

here is the pic of the outfit i got for josh, i love all these little summer cloths, i ve also just ordered 2 sun shades for the double buggy so the boys will be safe in the sun
 



Attached Files:







SAM_0664.jpg
File size: 32.5 KB
Views: 2


----------



## SarahJane

Ahhh, that's beautiful Beth. I love little boys clothes.
I bought my babe a little red cotton sundress yesterday - Tesco special - so cute!

Anyway I needed to come in here for a bit as 2nd tri is driving me INSANE!!! I am finding it so hard to remain patient in there at the moment... Is it just me or is everyone totally self obsessed at the moment?!! (PROBABLY JUST ME AND RAGING HORMONES!)

Haha - breathe now!


----------



## topazicatzbet

lol. i saw your posts, dont shoot me mine was from next. lol

i had a voucher though. 

most of callums cloths are second hand, i have enough cloths to see him through the summer and i havent bought any, they arent in them 2 mins so why spend a fortune. 

i am gonna drop hint that people dont buy any vests or baby grows for josh though cos i already have loads from callum


----------



## SarahJane

haha! 

Just really gets up my nose when people look down on other people. I never judge anyone on what they/their kids are wearing or what they look like so I really don't get why people get so bleeding precious about it all. 

I am a bit worried about newborn stuff myself as I already have tonnes which people have given me and I am worried some of it which I have bought may have to go back for bigger sizes.

The reason I got so peed off about that post was the comment about market stalls. Someone I know (who doesn't have a lot of money)bought me a babygro from a market stall last week. It has a Marks and Spencers label!!! I would not have bought it myself but I will make sure she wears it when I see my friend as it will make her day!

Anyway, still trying to stay calm. I must make a mental note not to read threads about politics, money or any ones which looks like they are going to make me angry from now on!!!


----------



## babybears25

bailey i find that my heartburn is completely random but i guess it depends on the person, certain things might trigger it? :shrug:

callums room looks lovely beth and josh's outfit is very cute! did he sleep ok in his new big boy bed? hope so!

sounds like you had a lovely weekend laura, love your pics! we really want to visit scotland sometime! we had a really nice anniversary meal thanks.

very excited sarah...i think its dawning on me now how close its getting to my due date. i remember a couple of months back thinking how far away 30 weeks was...then suddenly realised i will be 30 weeks this friday! :happydance:

completely agree with you about baby clothes sarah...some people are such snobs!! whats the point in having every single thing brand new...baby might only wear some things once or twice and then grow out of them! our baby will be wearing many items that were frankie's or given to us from friends that are second hand. same goes for me...most of my maternity clothes have been given to me by friends...whats the point in buying all new stuff for a few months...its a waste! 

xxx


----------



## babybears25

oh i was just wondering if any of you still speak to bumski or razcox? I just wondered how they are getting on? do they still have a thread in the ttc section? i couldnt see it? x


----------



## topazicatzbet

i pm'd raz a few weeks back but she didnt reply. 

well im knackered so far callum has had me up 3 times each night where i ve had to put him back to bed, but last night i only had to put him back once each time and he slept the right way in bed and under the covers so that was an improvment. 

im hoping he will get better each night.

i survived my first day back at work yest, it was so warm though at one point i thought i was gonna pass out. think i might need to buy a hnd held fan.


----------



## babybears25

sounds like callum is improving...fingers crossed he's even better tonight. i guess its a big adjustment for them moving from cot to bed. we werent brave enough to do it until frankie was 2!!

glad you survived your first day back at work...i am the same at work - so hot!! even though we have air con on. i was considering getting a desk fan or something?! it seems to be about 3pm and i get like a hot flush and my cheeks go rosey haha!


----------



## babybears25

heartburn is back today...with a vengeance!!! grrr! hate it!


----------



## topazicatzbet

oh no. i hate heart burn. (that reminds me, i need to take my omeprazole)
im so glad mine is better now. 

josh has been really active today which i love, there are def kicks now rather than just movement.


----------



## SarahJane

I was wondering about Raz and bumski too. Hope they are both ok.

30 weeks - that is bonkers! That is like... so nearly there! You lucky thing!

Heartburn - mine is random as ever but baby clearly dislikes apple juice as it is one of my favourite things and I get almost instant heartburn. Gaviscon seems to be doing the trick so far!

AFM - having a bit of a 2nd tri stress as LO not been moving much in the last couple of days(have felt the odd flutter but that's all) and I am now stressing as I can't hear her heart on the doppler(although I can hear a fair bit of movement on there) - the only heartbeat I can hear is about 90BPM which I assume must be mine, or hers but really slow which worries me more. I am now seriously regretting buying the doppler as she has probably just moved where I can't hear her. Aaargghhhhh!

Right!! I am not going to stress any more, it can't help and nothing can be done so I just need to relax.

BTW What does everyone think of Evelyn as a name? Someone mentioned it on another thread and then said it was a bit old fashioned. We love it but I really don't want her to be picked on for having an old fashioned name.


----------



## babybears25

try not to stress sarah, lo probably having a quiet day and has settled in a position where you cant pick up the heartbeat on the doppler. 

evelyn is a very pretty name, i like it. one of my old work friends has just had a baby girl and she called her evelyn lilly and they call her evie...really cute i think! 

xxx


----------



## topazicatzbet

get some fresh orange or cold coke drank to get little miss on the move, i bet she is just having a quiet patch, josh did that to me the other week and i was worried too. 

i like the name, very pretty


callum has gone to bed tonight and straight to sleep, no getting out of his bed. so proud of him. hope he does better through the night too.


----------



## menageriemom

I hope they are OK, too! 

Sarah - hope your girly gives you some reassurance soon. It's never too early for them to make us start worrying! 

Not much longer until your maternity leave, right Claire? I'm sure you are ready for it. 

Glad Callum stayed in his big boy bed, Beth - you should post some new photos of him soon! 

LO's wardrobe collection has jumped to about 30-35 pieces! Most look brand new. A friend gave me all her 0-3 and 3-6 gender neutral items, I will need to buy so little.


----------



## babybears25

thats great your friend gave you so many baby clothes bailey!! 6 weeks until my maternity leave...i cant wait! 

I will upload some 30 weeks pics tomorrow!! :happydance:

glad callum went straight to sleep, really hope he slept through the night.

any luck with the doppler today sarah? 

xxx


----------



## topazicatzbet

happy v day to me. :happydance::thumbup:

callum isnt doing too bad i guess, he is going straight off to sleep now and waking up once through the night but he had decieded that 6.30 is his new get up time and im shattered, im having to start to go to bed earlier which means i have no me time at all to chill out. 

was really tired this morning and tearfull, thankfully my mum finally cottoned on to how exhausted i was and took care of him while i had a 2 hour nap this afternoon an i feel a lot better now. 

im stressing about how im gonna cope though with callum and josh, i just dont function well on not enough sleep.


----------



## babybears25

:happydance: happy v day beth!

sounds like callum is doing really well but sorry about the early wake up time! :nope: frankie started waking earlier because the light was coming into the room in the mornings so we go black out blinds...now we have to wake her at 8am!!

I am so chuffed I am finally 30 weeks :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## topazicatzbet

he has a blackout blind. his bedroom is at the front of the house and i think its a car starting going to work that may disturb him but he refuses to go back to bed. 

congrats on 30 weeks 3/4 of the way through.


----------



## babybears25

oh dear :( assuming that person doesnt go to work on saturdays, you may get a little lie in, in the morning...hope so!

hope everyone has a good weekend, DH is out with his friend tonight who is back in UK after living in Bermuda for a year! 

xxx


----------



## menageriemom

Happy v-day Beth! Still a couple months to go until I reach that milestone :D

Claire I can't believe you are 30 weeks already! :happydance:

Had another appointment today and they found protein in my urine, so I am doing the 24 collection from Sunday to Monday. Implementing a diet change as well, trying to cut out most processed foods. Have had some on and off days but got sick again this morning. Got a prescription for Zofran but the insurance won't cover it!


----------



## SarahJane

Just a really quick post to say thanks for your kind words. 

Evelyn was born sleeping at 7.30pm last night after 8 hours in labour. She is the most precious thing on earth and Paul and I are very proud parents. There isn't a baby anywhere who is loved more.

I will be in touch soon but everything as so tough that it may take time.

Paul, evelyn and I send our love to you, your families and your babies xxx


----------



## topazicatzbet

take as much time as you need hun, we are here for you when ever you need us. 

not exactly the mothersday you would have liked but you did become a mummy and got to spend time with your beautiful daughter. 

R.I.P gorgeous Evelyn, our first widget kitties baby. :angel:

:hugs::hugs: hugs to you and OH.


----------



## babybears25

RIP Evelyn...she was too precious for this world.

My thoughts are with you all xxx


----------



## GlasgowGal

Rest in peace Baby Evelyn. Heaven is blessed with another beautiful angel.

All my love to you all.

Laura.xxx


----------



## menageriemom

RIP Evelyn ... I'm sure she was the most beautiful baby :cry:
DH and I send our love to you and yours.


----------



## Cupcake1979

Oh my Sarah - I just couldn't believe your post.

I'm so sorry to hear your news. My thoughts are with you and your family at this sad time.

RIP baby Evelyn - you were too precious for this earth :hugs:


----------



## SarahJane

Come on then you lot - give me some updates on your beautiful babies.

I totally feel like part of all of your pregnancies and although I am heartbroken, it would break my heart more if losing Evelyn meant that we broke down as a group. I feel like family to all of your babies and so as a surrogate auntie I need to know how you are all doing.

Love lots S xx


----------



## babybears25

Oh Sarah you are amazing :flower: I cant even imagine what you must be going through at the moment and you are so lovely to still want to hear all of our updates. If I am honest with you, I really didnt feel like updating on here, it just didnt feel right :cry: 

Today I have just been looking into booking a neck, back and shoulder massage as my neck is very stiff and my lower back is getting achey. Sarah I think you should treat yourself to a full body massageyou deserve it! :hugs:

Funny storyDH broke his finger on Monday night! Silly, silly boy :dohh: dropped a 48kg dumbell weight on his hand whilst in the gym and it shattered the tip of his finger and split it in half :sick: I have a photo if you want to see it haha! He was told not to go to work for 2 days and to keep it elevated in a sling and he hasnt done either! He is a nightmarealso watching him struggle to iron his work shirts with his left hand is quite amusing! :haha:

I hope everyone is ok :hugs:

Claire xxx


----------



## topazicatzbet

:hugs: sarah your great, you mean so much to us all that i dont think any of us wanted to be disrespecful and post too soon.

i want to see the finger pic, the nurse in me is screaming for some gore, lol. 

i ve just got back from getting callum some new shoes, went to clarks for the first time and got his feet measured so i could get some propper fitting shoes. he is now sat in his hight chair with a face full of yoghurt. he started off with the spoon but decided it was easier with his hand.

not much to update bump wise. registered with my new doctors so will see my new midwife 3rd may. 

oh and my appitite seems to be back with avengance, i could eat a scabby horse. i ve done so well with the weight gain so far,(just about up to my pre preg weight now) but think i might pile on the pounds now.


----------



## babybears25

aww bless callum with his new shoes from clarks, we took frankie there for her first proper pair of shoes. they were bright pink and lit up when she walked! i do have to add that that was the only pair shes had from clarks :blush: they cost more than i spend on shoes!! we just get her feet measured properly in there then go buy the shoes elsewhere!! 

haha Beth, here you go...
 



Attached Files:







ouch!.jpg
File size: 26.8 KB
Views: 5


----------



## menageriemom

Sarah that is very sweet of you. I also agree that it felt disrespectful to update, but I know we were all in shock, too. Thank you for jumpstarting us :flower:

Claire that is one nasty injury! He looks like a tough guy, though ;) 

Glad your appetite is back, Beth. The shoe trip sounds very sweet! I remember being taken to have mine measured when I was little. 

All is rather calm here - DH is off on vacation for 7 days and wanted nothing more than to lie around and not think about work for the whole time, which was fine by me. 

:hugs:


----------



## topazicatzbet

ouch that looks so painfull, but very cool. 

i dont plan on buying many pairs from clarks either, lol. these were from one of the outlet stores so they were £19 instead of £28 so i ddnt think it was too bad.


----------



## menageriemom

Has anybody heard from Helen? A bit worried, she hasn't logged on for a week.


----------



## topazicatzbet

no i havent, hope all is ok.


----------



## babydust1

hi girls im sorry i havent been online recently 

& now ive logged on to read some very sad news im so sorry sarah for your loss R.I.P Evelyn.

Heaven nowhas a beautiful angel :hugs:

my thoughs are with you at this sad time :( 



ive been having anxiety attacks so aint been logging in trying to de-stress my self :(

ive also been having trouble withmy bladder again but several tests say its not a water infection so just lost now n dont have a clue =/

hope everyone else is ok :hugs: ill try get on more recently 

i dont really wanna ask this after everything but when did you start to feel baby move ?

im 17 weeks tomorrow and now wondering when i will


----------



## topazicatzbet

glad your ok (apart from the bladder and anxiety of course)

i suffer from anxiety a lot and had it really bad a few weeks back so if you need to chat, pm me. 

as for movements with callum i felt movements from the end of 17 weeks, with this one i felt him really early at 1 weeks despite having an anterior placenta this time.


----------



## menageriemom

Sorry Helen, I totally understand the stress and anxiety! That's part of the reason my BP was high, I've had a high stress life from a pre-teen to adult. Do whatever you need to destress! :hugs:

As for movement I've seen a lot of women say they felt nothing until at least 20, if not 22 or 23 weeks. I've had some flutters but no major movements.


----------



## GlasgowGal

Sarah - You are truely amazing! As with the others I didn't feel that it would be respectful to post updates too soon. It is lovely to hear from you.

Helen - I'm with Bailey on the movement issue. Felt flutters from about week 20, but no proper movement until week 22/23. Everyones different and women in their second pregnancy etc usually feel movement much earlier than first timers.

Claire - Your hubby's finger is some mess. You so have a sense of humour similar to mine, coz i'd probably chuckle at the attempts to iron if it was my hubby. :haha: I'm liking the massage idea. :thumbup:

We have pretty much finished the nursery, so here's some pics. The picture frame above the cot will have pics of the baby put into it, when he/she arrives, so please ignore the odd pics in it - it's an old frame from Ikea that we've decided to recycle. Hubby drew the pics on the other wall and i couloured them in. :haha:

Love to you all!

Laura.xxx
 



Attached Files:







038.jpg
File size: 27.7 KB
Views: 8









036.jpg
File size: 27.8 KB
Views: 7









035.jpg
File size: 34.3 KB
Views: 7









034.jpg
File size: 29.5 KB
Views: 7









023.jpg
File size: 15.8 KB
Views: 8


----------



## topazicatzbet

it looks lovely


----------



## menageriemom

Laura that is beautiful! The drawing are lovely, especially the one that resembles your furbaby! I'm sure that will be a big keepsake for baby, I remember the dogs I grew up with very well.


----------



## Cupcake1979

Oh Sarah you are so brave! Thank you for coming on, I know things must be extremely hard for you right now - hugs to you and your family x

Wow Claire your hubbies finger is truely shocking!! Can't believe how much damage he did to it!!! 

Laura loving the nursery - its soo cute and the pics on the wall are fantastic, you're both very creative

Bailey in terms on baby movement - I started to feel bubbles from about 15 weeks, then had my first proper kick around 18 weeks I think. I think its cos we have two in there who are a little cramped for space that I feel them earlier than most. Both their placentas are posterior. The left baby is extremely active most of the day, I even saw my jumper move the other day where he kicked me. The right baby is less so just the few occasional kicks at the base of my bump in the evenings. I'm still very paranoid and use my doppler every day for reassurance.

At the moment I have really bad pain just above my belly button - almost like the area is bruised - plus it hurts to stretch or get up and straighten up my back. Called the midwife office and the lady seems to think its just muscles stretching and straining with 2 babies in there and told me to book a physio appointment, but I'm thinking of trying to see my midwife tomorrow so hopefully I get an appointment. I just want some reassurance this is normal.

Wow Beth - can't believe you've not put on any weight yet!! I've now done a stone and am 22 weeks tomorrow :( Scary so I've decided to cut back a bit and stop eating what I like... If I continue I'll be the size of a house in a few months!


----------



## GlasgowGal

We had to incorporate Ozzy - he's just the best to us! He'll be a year old in May, so the LO should grow up to remember him. I think they'll be great pals - he loves it when my niece (3) and nephew (2) come up to visit.


----------



## GlasgowGal

Hi Lucy - Hope you get that pain sorted out, it sounds really sore. 

Funny how you get different movements from your boys, almost as if their little personalities are showing already. 

L.x


----------



## babybears25

:flower: hi girls!

so nice to hear from everyone!

helen sorry to hear you havent been feeling so good, hope it passes soon and you feel calmer about things :hugs: 

with my first pregnancy i didnt feel LO move until 19 weeks but this time i felt flutters from 14 weeks. I'm sure you will feel it soon hun.

laura love the pics of the nursery, it looks lovely!

DH is miserable moaning about having to rest his arm and keep it elevated! hes been signed off work for 2 weeks aswell. not a happy bunny!! :growlmad:

i think we need some new bump pics soon ladies, i still havent got round to doing a 30 week pic and im almost 31 now oops!

lucy that is so sweet you get different movements from your boys. sorry about your muscle pains, i am starting to get some at the top of my bump, just under bbs. i got the same last time, apparently its ligaments stretching and adapting to the changes in your body. its really uncomfortable :nope:


----------



## babydust1

thankyou for your advice on the baby movements i just really badly wanna feel it lol :)

i think my uterus is stretching i have quite a bit of pain there and round my lower back :(

love your nursery Laura :) 

happy 22 weeks Lucy & Happy 15 weeks Bailey 

& happy 17 weeks to my self lol :) 

hope everyone is ok :)

not long now till i find out babies sex just 4 weeks i find out at 20 weeks 6 days :)


----------



## topazicatzbet

someone requested some more pics of callum a while back so here they are.
 



Attached Files:







cal on boat.jpg
File size: 36.7 KB
Views: 3









IMAG0073.jpg
File size: 29.2 KB
Views: 5









IMAG0086.jpg
File size: 31.1 KB
Views: 3









IMAG0076.jpg
File size: 26.8 KB
Views: 3


----------



## babydust1

aww hes lovely :) yummy macaronie cheese!! :D

they grow up so quick dont they :O 3

happy 25 weeks Beth :)

happy 31 weeks Claire :) 

Happy 30 weeks Laura :)


----------



## babybears25

callum is so sweet beth, thanks for sharing pics! happy 25 wks!

happy 30 wks to you laura!!

i just bought some bibs in tesco, they were reduced to £1...bargain! i just keep buying bits here and there and spreading out the costs. havent got much to get now. 

made a start on my hospital bag...2 nighties, 2 packs of maternity pads (yuck!! not looking forward to that part), washbag with toothbrush and paste, shampoo/showergel, facial wipes and deodorant. thats it so far so got a few bits to add. havent started on bag for baby yet...need to wash baby clothes first. might make a start this weekend as the weather is so nice!

hope you all have a lovely weekend x


----------



## babybears25

OMG! WIDGET IS IN LABOUR!

https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-third-trimester/582959-im-labour-tmi.html 

:happydance:


----------



## babydust1

aww how exciting that widget is in labour :yipee:


----------



## topazicatzbet

oh yay


----------



## GlasgowGal

:happydance: Woohoo for Widget!!! :happydance: How exciting!!!

Beth - Callum is adorable! i love that little jacket. Happy 25 weeks!!!

Claire - I'm the opposite way around, I've done the baby's bag and there nothing in mine - lol :haha:

Can't believe I'm 30 weeks today! When I think back to where I was this time last year, I have to pinch myself. I'm so happy and grateful to be where I am. That said, it looks like i'm going to be one of those lucky people who get their morning sickness back in the 3rd tri - I've been battling with it all week :growlmad: and like in my 1st tri it's lasting most of the day.:sick:

On the up side - Only 3 weeks left at work - woohoo!!! 

Anyone doing anything nice this weekend? I don't have much planned. :shrug:

Love Laura.xxx


----------



## menageriemom

So exciting for Widget! That's wonderful :)

Beth, Callum has gotten so much bigger! He is a super handsome boy, looks like he knows it in that first one. 

Oh no Laura I hope your sickness doesn't last long! I think I've finally kicked mine, but unfortunately I've got a cold now. First one in two years! Enjoy your last three days at work, hope they fly by! On the Ozzie note, I found a photo of me and my brother with one of the dogs we grew up with, a yellow female lab. The other was her brother, a black lab. Had her ear in my hand because I like soft things when I sucked my thumb! 

Happy new weeks everybody! 

Sarah, I'm sure we'd all love to hear from you again when you are ready. :hugs:


Spoiler
https://i1209.photobucket.com/albums/cc399/menagerie_mom/-1.jpg


----------



## topazicatzbet

awe love the pic


----------



## GlasgowGal

What a great picture - so cute!


----------



## babybears25

awww cute pic bailey!


----------



## Cupcake1979

Very cute pic bailey and Beth - callum is sooooo handsome, proper little boy - he's adorable.

Has anyone seen an update on Widget yet?

We'll thought it about time I updated with a bump pic... starting to worry how big i'll get this one was taken today at 22+2! :)

WHat do you think ladies?
 



Attached Files:







Bump 22+2.jpg
File size: 20.6 KB
Views: 9


----------



## menageriemom

Wow Lucy what a gorgeous bump!! How are you feeling? 

Last I saw Widget hadn't logged on since she posted that. I hope she's been busy bonding with Eleanor! But I do hope she updates soon.


----------



## Cupcake1979

All good thanks hun, just very tired come the evening and backache kicks in if i've been on my feet a while.

I've been asked to take part in a twin pregnancy study by a top hospital in London. They're keen to understand if by putting a pessary on the cervix will prevent premature labour of twins by reducing the likelihood of an incompetant cervix. I had mine measured last week and it was 38mm which is a great measurement but you just never know... Wondering whether to take part or not - i have a 50:50 chance of getting in the group with the pessary - the other group just get expectant management so act as a control group... too much to think about eh! But I guess if I can keep them in as long as poss, the better their chances from birth. What to do...

How are you doing my love - has the sickness eased up a bit for you yet? And where's a lovely bump pic update too... haven't seen many for a while... think we should all post some updates ;o)


----------



## menageriemom

That sounds like a very interesting study... do you think you'd get more chances to see the boys if you participated? I'd definitely be wondering about being a control or not too much! I've had a bit of a backache over the last week, but I put it down to my rather poor posture during the day. Trying to keep straighter seems to be helping. 

Sickness seems to be mostly gone which is wonderful! Still get a little sick if I don't eat regularly. My cold seems to be going away quickly with lots of water and saline nose spray, hopefully it doesn't come back.

Thanks for the motivation to take a bump shot! Here's me at my last photo, 12+6 and then today at 15+2.


Spoiler
https://i1209.photobucket.com/albums/cc399/menagerie_mom/Photo17.jpg

https://i1209.photobucket.com/albums/cc399/menagerie_mom/Photo18.jpg


----------



## topazicatzbet

WELL I OFFICIALLY HATE YOUR SKINNY ARSES. :haha:

here is my 25 +1 bump pic. im being brave and showing my thunder thighs and bingo wings. i hate my arms. 

i dont feel that big but think i look it in these pics.
 



Attached Files:







SAM_0665.jpg
File size: 18 KB
Views: 4









SAM_0666.jpg
File size: 16.7 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Cupcake1979

Lovin the bumps girls x Bailey you can def see your progression - starting to get a nice rounded little bump there... Beth your bump is great and you look fine too - I bet I weigh far more than you...

Bailey glad your sickness has gone... I still get a little nauseaus first thing unless I eat but aside from that have nothing like I did in the first tri...


----------



## babybears25

lucy that study sounds interesting.

bailey glad your sickness has settled.

great pics lucy, bailey and beth :happydance: you all look lovely! :flower: i love bump pics, its so lovely thinking we all the little babies inside us :baby:

here are a couple of my recent bump pics...
 



Attached Files:







30wks 1.jpg
File size: 18.1 KB
Views: 3









31wks 4.jpg
File size: 20.4 KB
Views: 4









31wks 6.jpg
File size: 19.2 KB
Views: 4


----------



## topazicatzbet

thats def looking like a boy bump to me.


----------



## SarahJane

Oh my goodness you all look so gorgeous! Don't think for a second that you look anything other than stunning.

I just wanted to nip in and say hi. I am not too good at the moment and have been a total bitch to Paul today. I seem to be lashing out over irrelevant things. I am just hoping that someday I will feel better.

The funeral has now been arranged for 19th. I seem to be struggling to even think beyond today. I am dreading the funeral. I also seem to have a phobia about seeing people. It is so hard.

Anyway, we have decided that we will try again when I feel ready. I am not sure if that will be this year but one day we will try for another baby. That helps me to get through the days.

I have also received a letter from my consultant to "discuss the sad death of my baby" The appointment is 18th May and this is also something I am scared of.

Here is something very special to me which I will share with you my pregnancy buddies. Thank you for being there for me xx


Spoiler


----------



## babybears25

beautiful photo sarah, thank you so much for sharing this with us. mummy with her angel...you can treasure this forever. i just wish i could take the pain away...


----------



## topazicatzbet

oh sarah, she was so precious. :hugs:

hun you just need to take it one day at a time and im sure everyone around you will understand that you are going through the hardest time of your life right now and well within your right to be a bitch at times. 

have you ventured in to the loss section here cos i think that could be a big help to you, also dont be afraid to access the support and help groups out there. 

i know your dreading the funeral but you might find once its over you have a bit of closure and can start the grieving proccess properly. 

what time is the funeral, i ll be lighting a candle for her. 

i ve said it before, if you need to chat i have already pm'd you my mob number.
wish you were closer so i could give you a proper hug. :hugs:
take care darling xx


----------



## menageriemom

That is a beautiful photo Sarah, I'm sure she was the most perfect little girl :cry: 

I also wish I could take the pain away from you. Nobody should have to deal with this. You are a brave and strong woman that I admire greatly. 
I do hope that the funeral brings you a small bit of closure. I'm sure we wish we were all able to attend. I'd also like to know what time and will adjust it accordingly for here. 

:hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## Cupcake1979

Oh Sarah - that's so beautiful. I have no words that can make you feel better.

We'll help you get through this as much as we can x


----------



## GlasgowGal

What a precious picture, Sarah. Thank you for sharing it with us. My love and thoughts will be with you and your family on 19th and I hope your appt with the consultant is helpful to you.

Great bump pics ladies. Will try and get an 30 wk one on tomorrow.

Lucy - The twin study sounds interesting - have you made a decision on it yet?

We took Ozzy to the beach today - he loved it! Wasn't keen on going into the water, but really liked running around on the sand.

Hope you're all having a good weekend!

Laura.xxx


----------



## babydust1

hi girls 

lovely bump pictures you have you all look lovely :) 

claire your bump looks like a boy bump like beth said! :)

sarah that picture is so precious thankyou for sharing it, a picture of mum with her beautiful little angel :hugs:

i wish i could take the pain away no one should ever have to go through what youe just been through and are going through loads of love sweety :hugs:


ill try update a bump picture lately but its seems to have stopped growing haha i seemed to have got big in the first weeks so quick that now im 17 weeks its slowly growing lol.. oh so i think lol

i went to southend on sea yesterday and canvary island :) it was such a lovely day i was knackered when i got back lol sea air knocked me out i had the best nights sleep since been pregnant! :) 

hope your all having a lovely weekend! :)

another question when did your bottom bit of your belly start sticking out more like where your uterus is lol is that later on when it starts sticking out more mine seems to have stuck out a bit but not much really lol ?


----------



## babydust1

Here is the picture of my bump i took today at my friends house :)
 



Attached Files:







photo0304_001.jpg
File size: 28.6 KB
Views: 6


----------



## GlasgowGal

30 wk bump.
 



Attached Files:







30wks2.jpg
File size: 13.1 KB
Views: 4









30wks3.jpg
File size: 50.5 KB
Views: 4


----------



## babydust1

aww laura you look lovely! your bumps real cute! :) xx


----------



## menageriemom

Laura your bump is so cute! I love it! 

Helen your bump looks like it's definitely filled out ... your LO is a high one! I can't wait until it's that noticeable for me! Looks like we both have really long hair... I really need to get mine cut and colored now that I've made it to second tri. I have almost two inches of ashy blonde roots and the rest is faded auburn.


----------



## babydust1

Yeah my hair is so long lol needs cutting before baby arrives dont fancy it pulling it lol especially as i never tie it up lol

i got big fast you'll probs get a bump noticeable soon but u sure have a cute little bump now :)

i love been pregnant but dont like how fast your boobs seem to grow lol i wouldnt mind but i was already a c n now im in a d n there still growing lol i wake up feeling like ive had a boobs job there big nn sore lol


----------



## menageriemom

Mine have also grown from a C to a D... but I figured they'd be fluctuating a lot over the next few months so I've just bought some sports bras so far. Unfortunately they cause a really sad looking uniboob, but they are at least more comfortable. But it is officially time for maternity clothing now... no more fitting into my usual pants :( 

Has anybody purchased anything new? We got a tub because I think I am going to be too afraid to bathe baby in the sink at first. DH also picked out the first toy, a rattling multi-colored lion which is sitting on a shelf in our living room for now.


----------



## GlasgowGal

My pram arrived this week, but i've not had a chance to play with it yet as it's at my mother-in-laws. :growlmad: My mum has this superstition that it is bad luck to have the pram in the house before the baby is born, so it has to stay there for now. :dohh: I'm not really that superstitious, but it keeps mum happy and lets face it I've not been too lucky in the past, so what harm can it do? I'll go over to the in-laws-and have a play with it as soon as our nephews go home after the easter break.

Does anyone else have any superstitions or rules etc? The only other thing i was particular about was not buying anything baby related until after our 20 week scan, but that wasn't a superstition thing, it was just an anxiety thing because of my previous MC.

:hugs:

L.x


----------



## Cupcake1979

Helen - sounds like you were in my neck of the woods this weekend... I live around 4 miles from Southend of Sea... And you're right its been beautiful weather this weekend. We made the most of it and took our dog for a walk to the beach - where the beach huts are (Thorpe Bay way) which we can walk from our house. There's still a bit of a chilly breeze though so have to make sure you wrap up warm!

Laura loving the baby bump!! Very cute - I think mine is bigger than yours lol - and you have a good 8 weeks on me... scary :) I hadn't thought superstitiously about the pram being in the house... now you have me thinking... not sure when ours will arrive - we were told 6-8 weeks but ordered it a couple of weeks ago... but I guess we'll have nursery prepped soon - spend all weekend clearing out, I am nackered!! So maybe I shouldn't worry about it being in the house.

I think i'm gonna go for this twin trial. The more I read about the pessary that clamps the cervix together the more secure I feel in being able to keep babies in as long as possible. I may not even be on that group, but at least I'll be monitored closesly so I guess worth a shot.

Hope you all had lovely weekends ladies x x x


----------



## topazicatzbet

if it was me i would def go for the trial, if you end up in the control group like you say at least you will be closly monitored and your helping those pregnancies of other ladies that it will benifit in the future.

my gran was taken ill yest so i ended up in a&e all evening, finally got home at 1.45 this morning. she has a chest infection so is now on iv antibiotics and oxygen. so glad im not working today cos im shattered. callum wanted to get up at 6 this morning but then he went back off after 7 til 9 so i got to doze on the sofa for a bit.


----------



## babybears25

loving all the new bump pics :happydance: sounds like everyone had a lovely weekend.

talking of boobs...just you girls wait until your milk comes in after lo arrives!! :dohh: i felt like i'd had a boob job!

bailey i havent bought anything new for a while actually. my friends are all chipping in to get us baby monitors which is very sweet of them and my mum is getting a bouncer/rocker chair this week.

laura my in-laws were the same about the pram superstition but me and DH agreed we were happy to have it at the house. so we won! hope you get to have a play soon, its so much fun! and also get you used to putting it up and down etc does need a bit of practice!

lucy i think you should go for the trial, even if you are the control group it will be great to be so closely monitored.

Beth so sorry about your gran, i hope shes better soon :hugs: glad callum went back to sleep so you could catch up with a doze!

In laws have taken Frankie to Peppa Pig World and Paultons Park today...she loves Peppa so i'm sure she will have a great time. I wish i was there and not stuck at work!

I was just thinking...i dont know how old any of you are? I am 26 btw x


----------



## topazicatzbet

i ve just nipped to asda and

mummies treat = harry potter
callums treat = sun had and pumps
joshs treat = really cute zebra romper suit with matching bib. 

i couldnt resist.


----------



## GlasgowGal

Hiya,

Beth - Hope your gran is feeling better today! I'm liking your asda treats - good for you! :thumbup:

Lucy - There doesn't seem to be a downside to you joining the triaL, as you say, if you don't get the pessary, you get extra monitoring, which can only be a good thing. 

Claire - I will definately make sure i have a good old play with the pram, the last thing i need is a red face coz i can't collapse it in the supermarket carpark. :haha: I'm 32 btw.

Bailey and Helen - yip, I've gone up 3 cup sizes now. Bras costing me a fortune! :haha:

Laura.x


----------



## Cupcake1979

Well ladies I did it and went on the trial - and I got the pessary group so had the big rubber thingy put in to support my cervix. Funny I had my cervix measured 2 weeks ago and it was 38mm and now today it is 34mm so has changed - the acceptable level is 25mm so still within ok limits anyway I just figure this will give me extra help just in case :) got to go back in 4 weeks for a swab - they check for infections and another scan to measure the cervix again!

ALso got to see a quick glance of both babies today - both moving around and looking happy! Wondering whether to do a private 24 week scan now through babybond or is it too much! I get a scan at 28, 32 and 36 weeks anyway on the NHS to check on babies growth just in case there's any problems... 

Oh Beth sorry to hear your gran's not well, lets hope the medication gets her back on track and that you get some well deserved shut eye tonight x

Clare - I'm 31 by the way :)


----------



## babybears25

beth i am awful when i go in asda...i think you did well just to buy that! last time i went in i got...a bag (for hospital), a cardi, some flip flops, sandals for frankie, a baby blanket and some babygros! :)

lucy very exciting about the trial and you got the pessary group. your very lucky to have so many chances to see your boys...i would love to see LO again, my 20 week scan feels like a lifetime ago. i am getting very impatient now...sometimes team yellow is very frustrating! x


----------



## topazicatzbet

thats great that you got the trial lucy. 

i have my 3d scan on sat, cant wait to see my little man again. 
my gran seamed much better tonight think she will be in all week though and we are gonna get them to do an assessment to try and get some home help in.


----------



## menageriemom

Beth, best wishes to your gran! Glad she seemed better :) The 3D scan will be so neat.

Lucy that's exciting you are doing the trial! Excellent that you got to see the boys again :happydance:

I've been so miserable the last two days, started vomiting again after I take my pills in the AM and PM. I called my doctor and they said take an antihistamine to help dry me up as the amount of mucus in your stomach may be causing the pill upchuck, which has helped so far. However I ended up zonked out in bed most of the afternoon. Major bonus points for any ladies that are looking after an LO and pregnant, there is no way I could have functioned to do that today or yesterday.


----------



## topazicatzbet

sorry your feeling rubbish again hun. yep pregnancy and toddler dont mix well. i miss my sleep.


----------



## GlasgowGal

Bailey - Sorry to hear you're not feeling well again. :hugs:

Beth - A 3D scan will be fab - you'll be able to see little josh's face - how cool. :thumbup: I would have had a 3D scan if we'd found out the sex, but as were on team yellow, we thought we'd better not chance getting a sneak preview. :haha:

Claire - I'm with you team yellow is getting frustrating. I don't care which sex it is, I'm just so excited - i want my baby now. :happydance:

Lucy - Have you decided whether you're having another private scan?

:hugs:

Laura.xxx


----------



## babydust1

has everyone else had a 16 week appointment with there midwife?

the only time i see my midwife is at my scans is that right ive never even had a homevisit i seen one at 7 weeks when i had my 1st scan then i seen the next at 13+4 and not gonna see her now till 21 weeks =/ & also i dont even have a number for a midwife to ring? 

do you think im silly worrying about movements?

im so eager to feel baby move and keep thinking back to my 13 week scan when i was so looking forward to see baby bouncing about on the screen and it never even moved just laid there all i seen was the heartbeat fluttering on the screen baby was just sleeping apparently but im worried and keep thinking what if somethings wrong and thats why it aint moved n why i cant feel it =/ but alot of people i know keep telling me they felt baby moving by now! im 18 weeks on thursday i swear people like to make me feel stressed n worry lol


----------



## Widget

Eleanor is here!!!! Just wanted to give you all an update and a link to my birth story (forgive the bad grammar and spelling mistakes... I still haven't recovered!) 

https://www.babyandbump.com/birth-stories-announcements/586184-eleanor-jane-april-9th-2011-long.html#post10103304

Good luck ladies!!! :hugs:


----------



## babydust1

i just read congratulations widget :hugs: & a huge congratulations on your beautiful daughter :)


----------



## topazicatzbet

congrats widget. gonna read the birth story once callum is asleep.

helen i wouldnt worry about feeling movements yet, lots of women dont feel them til twenty odd weeks. 

i do think you should have had a 16 week appointment though, are you midwife led or consultant.


----------



## GlasgowGal

Hi Helen,

I had appts with my midwife at 10wks, 16wks, 22wks, 28wks and now i'm to get them every three weeks until 37wks, when it becomes fortnightly. My MW wasn't at my scans, just the sonographer. My midwife put all our important tel numbers in my pregnancy record, but if you don't have these, call your hospital and ask to be put through to the anti-natal/mat unit.

With regards to movement I honestly did not feel anything convincing until around 20wks and like you i was freaking out. I was 22 wks before i'd say i felt what i call proper movements. However, with that said, we are all different and no one knows your body like you do, so if your worried call your mat unit. I'm sure everything is fine and you're one of those ladies, like me, who has to wait, what feels like forever to feel anything.

Take care sweetie,

Laura.xxx


----------



## babybears25

beth i'm glad to hear your gran is getting better and yay for your 3d scan on saturday :happydance:

bailey so sorry to hear your feeling rubbish again :hugs:

helen please try not to worry and stress yourself out, everyone is so different and some ladies dont feel baby move until after 20 weeks. just you wait, suddenly one day you will feel some fluttery bubbles and you will wonder if that was it, then you will feel it again and again! just got to be patient :flower: and yes i do think you should see your midwife again at 16 weeks, i saw mine at 17 weeks. i guess different areas work differently :shrug: but i have the mobile number of my midwife and a couple of back up midwives incase i ever need to call/txt to ask anything.

congratulations widget :happydance: eleanor is gorgeous! i just read your birth story...made me emotional!! thanks so much for sharing.

ladies there is a documentary on BBC3 tonight at 9pm about breastfeeding x


----------



## topazicatzbet

awe how cute is she!! congrats widget

i was gonna watchthat doc but didnt get the sky se up in time for it. tbh though im gonna try breat feeding but if it doesnt work again then its straight to formula.

i am gonna invest in some lilypadz though cos one of the things i really didnt like last time was constantly leaking and feeling wet.


----------



## menageriemom

What a lovely lady Widget! I'm sure you and your DH are totally in love :)

Helen I'd definitely try to find a number for your midwife if you are concerned. You are not at all silly for worrying, you deserve some reassurance :hugs:

Ladies, I have a 'situation' for all of you that I hope I can get your input on! Anything helps!

This Saturday DH and I are driving the three hours up one way to get his kids (DSD10 and DSS7) and spend the day with them. They live in a super rural area so we are driving them a hour out from where they live to go to a kid's place with a big indoor playscape, tons of games and some kid-themed entertainment. Since I am going (which they are excited about, I don't see them every time he does due to distance) we want to tell them about the pregnancy then. However, I have been struggling for months on *HOW* and *WHEN* to tell them. When is the bigger issue at this point. Right after we pick them up? Before we go into the place? Afterward? Somewhere in-between? None of his family knows yet, either - so we were going to let the kids tell DH's parents when we drop them off there after. As far as how, I'm going to let DH do it and and try to keep it short and sweet, and answer any questions they have. 

I'm really not worried about his son, he is a super sweet kid. His daughter is more of a concern. She has always been great with me and I don't want this news to change that. I also don't want to ruin their good time or make it seem like going there is any sort of bribe. They both have a 4-year old stepsister from their mother's remarriage so they can relate some to having a sibling with another parent. 

Thanks girls!


----------



## babybears25

beth i'm the same about feeding, will give bf a go but if it doesnt work out i'm not guna get stressed out...already got some back up formula and bottles just incase!

bailey that is a toughy!! in my opinion i think you and DH should tell them when you pick them up. then it's done and they can take it in and ask you both any questions, then you can go out and enjoy your day all together. i really hope DSD will react ok. like you said at least they have a sibling with another parent so its not all brand new to them. i'm sure they will take it fine and you will wonder what you were worrying about.

xxx


----------



## babydust1

im now seeing my midwife next wednesday ill be 18 weeks 6 days! she said someone should have contacted me ages ago ( looks like they failed to do it lol ) 

hopefully i will hear babies heartbeat for the 1st time!! :D


----------



## babybears25

good i'm glad you got that sorted helen, it shouldnt be down to you to chase them though?! yay should should get to hear babys heartbeat :)


----------



## babydust1

no apparently i should have gotten a letter at 16 weeks lol which i never even recieved! but hey all important is the fact i managed to get in and see them i really hope i can hear babies heartbeat i will ask if not! :)


----------



## babybears25

one of my friends had a bit of trouble where midwife had been trying to call her to arrange appt but turns out they had a digit wrong on her phone number! it went on for 2 weeks though...you wouldnt think they would leave it that long to write her a letter! they are supposed to understand how anxious we feel and they clearly don't :( we are just a number to them i guess!

like you said, its good they have fitted you in! x


----------



## babydust1

they have my number correct too thought because she just asked me n read it out to me and i said yup thats my number and it wasnt even on the computer that a letter had been sent out lol stupid midwifes ill be 19 weeks when i have my appt lol i should have had it at 16 apparently! 

3 weeks today till my scan cant wait to find out what im having! very excited :)


----------



## babybears25

very excited for you and also a bit jealous! kinda wish i wasnt team yellow now!! :) x


----------



## babydust1

youve done so well though your nearly 32 weeks i dont know how youve coped not knowing what baby is though lol ! 

im very excited and want to buy pink or blue im sick of looking at neutral colours so good on you! :D

i just been to tesco and they had a mad sale on i just got a manual breast pump with 4 avent bottles for £5.00 :O

i was gonna buy an electric one but seems as i dont know if ill be able to do it or not im gonna use the manual for now and see how i go rather then spending expensive money on something i may never use


----------



## topazicatzbet

yay for getting the appointment sorted. they will def have a listen in so you can hear the heartbeat. 

there is no way i could cope with team yellow, i love knowing i ve got a little man on the way. 

i have bothn manual and electric breast pumps from callum and tbh the manual was really good at getting the milk off just gives your hand a work out. the electric (tommee tippee) was a pain in the bum.

hope it goes well bailey with the announcement 

3 more sleeps til i get to see my little man again. cant wait but how much you betting he hides his face all the time.
oh and only 15 more shifts at work.


----------



## babybears25

i just havent been able to buy much to be honest...as i know once lo is here i wont really use neutral stuff, apart from sleepsuits and vests. it is killing me now though...really want to buy pink or blue outfits!! :dohh: just you wait, i'm guna go shopping (well probably online shopping) mad when baby arrives hehe!

wow thats a bargain helen, i used a manual pump with frankie and it was quite easy to use.

yay only 3 more sleeps for you beth until your 3d scan, really hope he isnt shy and hides his face! :baby: and thats great you only have 15 shifts left at work :happydance: i only have 15 more days left at work too!! x


----------



## babydust1

haha u have an excuse to do loads of online shopping once baby is here!! hehe loads of blue/pink clothes wooop :) 

your nearly there now hun not far youve done so well i would never be able to do team yellow even though when i first fell pregnant i swore i would haha but its too hard


----------



## GlasgowGal

I quite like being on team yellow really - it's just sometimes i get so excited, but i don't regret not finding out. Don't get me wrong when we go to the the shops and see all the lovely stuff for little boys and little girls, I have a temporary pang of frustration because I'd love to buy something. However, like Claire i'll just spend a fortune making up for it when the baby arrives. :haha:

Helen - Glad you got your MW appt sorted. :thumbup: Better late than never eh? Hopefully they don't make any more mistakes with your care. You should definately hear LO's heartbeat, MW has checked mine everytime since my 16wk appt.

:hugs:

Laura.xxx


----------



## babybears25

i can't wait to have a proper shop :) but will wait to see what gifts we are given first. people are so generous, it was overwhelming when we had frankie! little bundles of pink clothing everywhere! she didnt even wear all the newborn outfits. some still had tags on when i found them about 6 months later oops! so i gave them to a friend!

i dont regret not finding out, i think i am just at the stage now where i really want to meet LO and am getting a little fed up with heartburn, getting out of breath and the other joys of pregnancy lol i cant really complain though, i have had such a straightforward pregnancy...my midwife said she wishes they were all like me! fx'd for a straightforward labour and birth!! i have good and bad days at the moment, some days i love being pregnant and some days i dont like it at all...compliments help though haha! someone at work yesterday said i looked lovely pregnant...made my day :) 8 weeks to go yay! fx'd its not longer!!

happy 18 weeks helen! i'm sure you will hear lo heartbeat at your appt. I was really chuffed last night as my friend has one of those angel sounds machines to hear the heartbeat (she is due same day as you helen) and we had a listen to my LO and it was so clear...loved it! gave a big kick aswell.

xxx


----------



## babydust1

babybears25 said:


> i can't wait to have a proper shop :) but will wait to see what gifts we are given first. people are so generous, it was overwhelming when we had frankie! little bundles of pink clothing everywhere! she didnt even wear all the newborn outfits. some still had tags on when i found them about 6 months later oops! so i gave them to a friend!
> 
> i dont regret not finding out, i think i am just at the stage now where i really want to meet LO and am getting a little fed up with heartburn, getting out of breath and the other joys of pregnancy lol i cant really complain though, i have had such a straightforward pregnancy...my midwife said she wishes they were all like me! fx'd for a straightforward labour and birth!! i have good and bad days at the moment, some days i love being pregnant and some days i dont like it at all...compliments help though haha! someone at work yesterday said i looked lovely pregnant...made my day :) 8 weeks to go yay! fx'd its not longer!!
> 
> happy 18 weeks helen! i'm sure you will hear lo heartbeat at your appt. I was really chuffed last night as my friend has one of those angel sounds machines to hear the heartbeat (she is due same day as you helen) and we had a listen to my LO and it was so clear...loved it! gave a big kick aswell.
> 
> xxx

aww thats so sweet that you hear your LO :) cant believe you have 8 weeks left thats amazing its gone so fast! :) 

thankyou cant believe im 18 weeks already lol! :) 

i cant wait till my LO starts kicking ( i might not during night when im tryna get to sleep like lol )


----------



## babybears25

no night time kicks arent the best! when i get up in the night to go to the toilet, LO usually decides to wake up and have a wriggle around making it difficult to go back to sleep!!


----------



## GlasgowGal

I think i've been really lucky with my pregnancy ailments too. The worst symptom for me was definately the morning sickness in the first trimester. I've been lucky enough not to get heartburn so far, but i do get the sudden breathlessness, which can be a bit unnerving at times.

Got a letter from the hospital today, telling me i'm a little anaemic, so i've got to pick up a prescription for iron suppliments tomorrow. 

I've got one of the angel sounds dopplers and I usually listen in to LO's HB once a week. Although LO is moving around, listening to the HB makes me happy and keeps me reassured. :thumbup:

Mat Leave starts two weeks today. :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## babydust1

i dont know if any of u watch this morning lol just thought id say Holly Willoughby had her baby today :) 

she was due may 13th she had a little girl called Belle 5lbs 2oz :) she had her at 5.10pm :) 

im so going to try and invest in a doppler :)


----------



## babybears25

aww i really like holly willoughby! hope her and her baby girl are ok. i had heard that she thought she might be in labour yesterday. Belle is a pretty name, thanks for letting us know x


----------



## GlasgowGal

I heard that Holly Willoughby was in labour, but didn't know that she'd had a little girl - Belle is a pretty name.

Helen - I got my doppler from Amazon for less than £25. You can get far more advanced and expensive ones, but I've always found the heartbeat with mine and it's as clear as the one the MW uses at my appts, the only difference with mine is you need to wear headphones.

:hugs:

Laura.x


----------



## topazicatzbet

argh i ve finally been able to hear out of my right ear for about a week and now my left ear is blocked and the right is coming and going.
im so fed up of being ill now. 

im hoping callum will sleep better tonight cos he was up 2 while 5 last night. he is in my bad books at the mo though as he just bit me on the leg while trying to climb on the sofa. oh the joys of a toddler.


----------



## GlasgowGal

Happy 26 weeks Beth! I'm sorry that your ears are still causing you trouble, I hope they get better soon.

Happy 32 weeks Claire!

Hope you all have a lovely weekend.

L.x


----------



## babybears25

happy 31 weeks laura! let the single figure week countdown commence!!

happy 26 weeks beth, sorry your ears are still playing up. naughty little callum biting you! hope he sleeps better tonight.

hope everyone has a good weekend x


----------



## Cupcake1979

Hello ladies,

Sorry I havent been on for a while. Had a few issues with the pessary they put in as part of this twin trial. Was making me feel like I needed to pee all the time putting major pressure on my bladder - so uncomfortable - so I went back and had it checked. They said it was in the right place, just that I have an extremely tilted uterus which meant that the pessary was pressing on other organs making me uncomfortable. She did try and move it a fraction higher but said to me that if it stays this way then they could take it out and I could come off the trial...

Was a difficult one to call. I sat there and thought well what happens if these babies do turn up massively premature and I had this pessary taken out because I couldn't stand this pressure feeling - when it could have kept them in for longer... I know I would totally blame myself! Arghhh what a dilema...

So i said to the lady that I would try and persevere over the weekend and let them know on Monday what I wanted to do. The good thing is the discomfort has seemed to have disapeered so I think by the lady moving the pessary a bit, it has moved it out of the way of my bladder and now I feel normal again which is great. Intend to keep it in now - and they'll only take it out at 34 weeks, when babies will be considered viable. So hopefully i'll make it that far with these little ones.

Wow Clare and Laura can't believe you're a matter of 2 months away from your EDD... how time has gone so quick and how you've both managed to stay on team yellow is beyond me but well done! Do you have an inkling into what your babies will be? I always felt like I was having 2 boys - said that from the start - maybe your intuition will be right.

I have to agree with Laura on the doppler front helen. Mine has been a lifesaver and I still use it regularly today. With twins its difficult to work out which baby is active - i get kicks near belly button and some at bottom of bump on the oposite side - so I just like to make sure both HB are ok... gives me great peace of mind :)

Oh poor beth :( I can't believe your ear infection is dragging on this long. Have you been on anti biotics? So exicted you have your scan today - can't wait to see the pics - I have booked up a 4d scan for next friday, when I'll be 24+1. The lady at babybond said its an ideal time to see twins in the womb before they get too cramped, so am really excited about that one! Roll on Good Friday!

Thank god its the weekend! What a nightmare of a week. Work is mental at the moment - we have some crazy product launches to deal with - with just 7 working days notice which is completely unbelievable. Our company goes from one disaster to the next! Will it ever change? 

On a more positive note, I have booked my maternity leave. Final day at work will be Friday 17th June. Have pencilled in my EDD as 21st July as that will be 37 weeks and if the babies haven't come already, thats when they're likely to either induce or do an elective c section based on where the babies are in the womb. So I'm using up my annual leave before I go on maternity leave as no doubt at 32 weeks and being huge with the twins, I won't feel up to working...


----------



## babydust1

Ive been feeling lil bubbles for two days now could this be baby moving?


----------



## Cupcake1979

Yep helen - thats how mine started - thought it was trapped wind but then the bubbles were too close to the front of my tummy!!

Yay for movement :)


----------



## topazicatzbet

yay, sounds like movements helen. 

glad your feeling more comfortable now lucy so we practiclly have the sme due date now, bet your boys come before mine.

scan was awesome, pics arent on a disc though so gonna have to take a pic of them so will upload as soon as i can.


----------



## babydust1

Wooop thankyou girls it feels so good to know :)

aww Beth your pic is real cute :) cant wait to see the rest of em x

ive just been to matalan i got some maternity jeans and a top that says does my bump look big in this :) i got another new bra that looks like a parachute =| lol

i got baby a baby towel and a changing mat and i cant believe all i need is a bath and bath set and clothes for whatever sex it is i have everything else cot n everything just wanna know the babies sex now so i can do nursery cant believe ive finished all baby big stuff and im not even half way now ive gotta wait for baby lol and im gonna be rather bored haha 

cant wait for my midwife appt on Wednesday haha i just wanna be able to hear babies heartbeat for lots of reassurance think im gonna buy a doppler then too xx


----------



## topazicatzbet

here he is. i cant upload the dvd as its formatted differently. 
it was amzing he was yowning and opening his eyes (which he is only just at the stage where its possible or them to start doing that)
he was paying with his face and got a good view of his boy bits in 3d.
 



Attached Files:







SAM_0676.jpg
File size: 19.1 KB
Views: 0









SAM_0680.jpg
File size: 23.1 KB
Views: 0









SAM_0687.jpg
File size: 21 KB
Views: 1









SAM_0688.jpg
File size: 23.5 KB
Views: 0


----------



## babybears25

glad you are more comfortable now lucy, it must be an odd sensation. i need the toilet quite often some days, i think LO kicks my bladder some days haha :haha:

yey helen :happydance: sounds like movement to me! i knew it wouldnt be long. bet you cant wait to find out the sex now! not long!! and only a few days til you hear LO heartbeat :happydance:

wow beth the pics are brilliant, he looks just like callum...so cute! :baby:


----------



## babydust1

just to let you girls know that i8f any of you live near a LIDL superstore they have maternity tummy belts 2 for £3.99 starting on Monday :)


----------



## babybears25

thanks helen, i have a couple already but i will let me preg friends know as we have a lidl very near us! x


----------



## GlasgowGal

Lucy - Can't wait to see your 4d scan. :happydance: I'm glad you got your pessary sorted, so you can cont. with the trial and keep those little boys in as long as possible. :thumbup: Your mat leave starts on my EDD. :haha:

Helen - Your bubbles definately sound like baby movements to me - like Lucy, my early movements felt like bubbles too. :happydance:

Beth - Your scan pictures are fantastic - I'm glad Josh isn't camera shy, you've got some great shots there. :thumbup:

Claire - I can't believe we're in the single figure countdown! I'm so excited!!! :happydance:

Last anti-natal class tomorrow - get a tour of the labour ward, although I hope I don't need to go there - much prefer to go to the community mat unit, really want to use birthing pool. 

Enjoy the rest of you weekend ladies! :thumbup:

:hugs:

Laura.x


----------



## babybears25

hi ladies,

hope everyone is ok. i had work today but am now off for the rest of the week :) i am having my pregnancy massage tomorrow, so i will let you know how it goes...cant wait!

helen - anymore bubbles?

laura - how did your last class go?

i am very excited about the fact that it is going to be lovely sunny weather this week whilst i am off work and i am going to wash all the baby clothes and bedding :) 

xxx


----------



## topazicatzbet

thinking of you sarah. :hugs:


----------



## babybears25

my thoughts are with you today Sarah x


----------



## menageriemom

Also thinking of you and yours today Sarah. :hugs:


----------



## GlasgowGal

Sarah, 

My thoughts are with you and yours today.

All my love.

Laura.xxx


----------



## Cupcake1979

Sarah - sending you lots of hugs x


----------



## SarahJane

Thank you so much for thinking of us yesterday. It was a lovely day and we had beautiful sunshine so we couldn't have asked for more really.

If you haven't seen my other post in losses, here is a poem which Paul wrote for Evelyn, there wasn't a dry eye in the place when the chaplain read it out:

~ Evelyn ~

Daffodils, in bloom in spring
lay all around as Evelyn
briefly shone upon our world
Born asleep but free from hurt

Carried for twenty-two and five
with endless love and blooming smiles
She popped like candy when arrived
did somersaults while snug inside

Then in she came with such a &#8220;whoosh&#8221;
still in her waters, it&#8217;s said it&#8217;s luck
Too small for life
Asleep
Still hush
A rainbow daubed the sky above

No prouder time can we recall
So humbling to see it all
Yet pangs of heartbreak as it dawned&#8230;
We&#8217;ll never get to take her home

We lay, a long and sleepless night
&#8217;til morning broke the new day&#8217;s light
We drew the courage up to ring
and waited as they brought her in

A mouth as small as Mum&#8217;s right thumb
concealed inside, her tiny tongue
Intricate hands to one day strum
or pluck the strings or bang the drums

Her head just didn&#8217;t suit her hat
Dad&#8217;s genes the likely cause of that!
And his lips too, to pout or pose
but fortune gave her mum&#8217;s small nose

Though someday it will come to all
the time when we&#8217;re condemned to soil
While us above have earned our spoils
it&#8217;s harder when it&#8217;s one so small

Our tiny girl who could have been
if given time, but anything
Yet here we stand with kith and kin
to say goodbye
to Evelyn

Although we sleep with tired eyes
with each new morn&#8217; the sun will rise
and over time we&#8217;ll realise
she didn&#8217;t leave,
but stayed inside

AFM, I am doing ok. The tears are less but the hurt is still there inside. I guess I am just learning how to live with the pain more. I am a little concerned that I may be suffering from empty arms syndrome though as I desparately miss being pregnant and I really want to try for another baby now. I am trying to figure out if I want another baby or if I just want Evelyn back. It feels really odd.

I hope you, families and bumps are all doing ok xxx


----------



## topazicatzbet

the poem is beautiful, thankyou for sharing it with us. no dry eyes here either. 

your bound to feel that way hun and there is no right or wrong way to move forward. 
if you decied to try for a little brother or sister for evelyn sooner raher than later then that is just fine and im sure she will be watching out for you both.

xxxxxxx


----------



## GlasgowGal

What a beautiful poem, Sarah. That was a lovely idea and I can well believe that there wasn't a dry eye in the place, I doubt anyone could have said it better.

In terms of moving on, I totally agree with Beth it's a very personal thing and there is no right or wrong in it. You will figure out what's best for you in your own way.

Take care sweetie.

Love 

Laura.xxx


----------



## babybears25

Thanks for sharing that lovely poem with us Sarah, we were all thinking of you on Tuesday.

I also completely agree with Beth, it's your personal decision...no right or wrong, just do whatever you feel is best.

Claire x


----------



## menageriemom

Sarah, the poem was just beautiful. Paul is very talented and I can also assure you no dry eyes here, either. Whatever your decision may be we are all here to support you along the way!



Did want to let you girls know the trip to tell DSD and DSS went just fine. I think it came totally out of the blue for them, though. Apparently they really dislike their stepsister so they were actually relieved it would be us raising their new sister or brother. DH's family was surprisingly supportive and hopefully I will be able to be over there more now. 

Unfortunately things on my side of the family are messed up as usual. My mother is back in rehab for the hundredth time, she has been in and out for alcoholism and Rx drug use for at least 15 years. It's been really hard for me to know she likely won't be able to pull herself together for her first grandchild, if ever. DH has had to come home early a couple days because the stress of family stuff on top of several other things has been getting to me. 

Here's a bump photo update, though :) Hope everybody is doing well, and happy new weeks again!


Spoiler
https://i1209.photobucket.com/albums/cc399/menagerie_mom/bump.jpg


----------



## topazicatzbet

love the bump hun. glad the kids took it well.

sorry about your mum, must be hard for you. 


AFM... cant believe i ve hit 3rd tri already.


----------



## babybears25

bailey - great bump pic...coming along nicely now! :) glad your step kids took baby news so well and really sorry to hear about your mum, you could really do without that whilst pregnant :(

beth - congrats your joining me and laura in the third tri today yay!

oh look i have a honeydew melon now!! saw my MW on weds, she had a student MW with her who was really sweet but a little nervous bless her. she checked for position of baby and she looked a little confused at my MW and said...i think the baby is breech?! my MW had a check and yes LO has decided to turn around and is currently footling breech apparently it's little leg/feet are in my pelvis and it's head is up by my ribs!! apparently very common and likely to turn around in time but she advised me to research vaginal breech delivery and c-sections on the net if i didnt know anything about them (which i didn't!). if LO hasn't turned by 35 weeks I will be booked in for a scan.

Hope everyone has a lovely Easter weekend...loving this sunshine xx


----------



## GlasgowGal

Fab bump pic Bailey! Glad all went well with your step-kids. :happydance:

Welcome to the third tri, Beth - the home straight!!!:haha: How are you feeling now? 

Congrats on your honeydew melon, Claire! :thumbup: Can't wait to join you next week I'm bored of being a squash. :haha:

Has anyone heard from Helen? Think she had her late 16 wk appt with the midwife on wednesday there, but I saw that she's not been on since monday. :shrug:

Lucy - Hope you and your two little boys are well (and DH of course). How's the trial going? Do you get many more appts?

AFM - Well I went into prepapration overdrive tonight - packing my hospital bag, the baby's bag and even one for my hubby. I've checked and printed my birth plan, drawn up a plan for Ozzy, who is being looked after by my in-laws when i go into labour - don't get me started on why they need a detailed plan, i'll be here all night! 

I got hubby a nice new leather wallet from the baby, that i'm going to give him when the baby is born (he's been on about getting one for ages so thought it was a good excuse to splash out on a nice one). So amid my prep, i made up a little card, which i have put in the photo section reading "Hello Daddy, after all that waiting i'm finally here and I just wanted to let you know that you're the best daddy in the world! I thought you might like a new wallet to keep all those pennies, that youre going to spend on me. I love you! ..... xxx". 

Got an anti-natal physio class on wednesday night and I finish for mat leave on thursday - Yay!!! :happydance: Mum is coming up for a visit too as my hubby is going away on sea trials for 6 days. It's all going on!

Hope you are all well and enjoying the long weekend.

Love & :hugs:

Laura.xxx


----------



## babydust1

hey girls :)

lovely poem sarah and i agree with beth there is no right or wrong time to move forward hope your ok hun :hugs:


wow nice bump Bailey :) its coming on lovely & glad the kids took it well :) sorry to hear about your mum taht must be so hard :(

wow beth your in the 3rd tri already it seems like its flying by for everyone! :) 

aww hope baby turns claire :) its nice when you get student MW and there new to everything 


how are you feeling ok laura sounds like youve been busy! but very very sweet of you to buy hubby a wallet from baby and that lil card you made will be amazing! :) 



i had midwife appt and got to listen to babies heartbeat wow it was amazing!! i now have been and baught my own doppler! :D

my placenta is right at the front reason im not feeling baby as much :cry: 

ive lost a stone since 7 weeks couldnt believe it but because i dont have the eggs turning into cysts making me bigger im losing weight which is good apparently as my BMI was just a tiny bit over and apparently baby will thrive no matter what so its all ok :) 

one week on wednesday and i find out what baby is ! :)


haha think i should go careful with all my smileys im forever putting them lol


----------



## topazicatzbet

great that you got to hear babies heart beat and while its annoying that the placenta is stopping you feeling lo at least you know why now and can stop worrying. 

cant believe your almost 20 weeks now. 

im finally feeling human again after about 6 weeks of being ill, not sure how long it will last as callum has been a bit off it and managed to throw up all down me this morning. 

think im gonna make a start on packing my hospital bag soon, i like to be prepared.


----------



## GlasgowGal

Helen - Glad to hear you got to hear LO's heartbeat - it's fantastic, isn't it? :thumbup: I love listening in with my doppler. It'll be your scan soon :happydance: Are you going to find out the sex?

L.x


----------



## babydust1

i know beth its crazy i cant believe im nearly 20 weeks either its just flying by! 

yeah im glad that i know the placenta is why i cant feel LO as much i can feel baby but just not loads lol :) 

yeah Laura i am going to find out what sex is :) 

and yes doppler is amazing although my LO does not like me to listen in lol it just kicks it all the time haha it was doing it when MW was trying to listen to it aswell lol 

so all i hear in my doppler is THUMP THUMP THUMP and the HB far in distant lol :) lol thats exactly same noise MW was getting lol :) and she called round again to see me thursday and i had it on when she was there so i asked why im hearing THUMPING she told me its baby kicking inside lol 

they also think baby lays in my back as im having lots of problems with backache & cant find any comfy position to sleep at night because if i lay on my side it really hurts near my kidneys so havent a clue lol and when she was doing HB she says baby is laid in my back not so much at the front


----------



## topazicatzbet

my placenta is at the front too helen so i dont feel josh as much as i did with callum but tbh as los get bigger it culd be a good thing cos callum was a right wriggler and made me so uncomfortable a bit of cusioning might be good. lol.

had to take callum to emergency docs today, he isnt well had a temp and spent most of the day screaming bless him. yesterday he managed to throw up all down me. he has only ever been sick 3 times now and the other 2 were when he was small and id upped his milk intake so it took me by suprise. 

he has been given some antibiotics so hope they kick in soon.


----------



## babybears25

hi ladies...hope everyone had a lovely easter weekend in the sunshine :flower:

laura - the wallet and notecard for your DH is such a sweet idea! and you are more prepared than me! still havent put anything in LO's hospital bag but i did wash all the clothes and blankets whilst we had this lovely weather. i havent done a birth plan yet either :blush: i guess it's because last time i bothered to do one and it didnt even get looked at when i was in labour..was a waste of time in my case but hope all of yours get followed!! not long now until you join me with a honeydew melon!

helen - its lovely hearing LO's heartbeat isnt it...bet theres no stopping you with your doppler now. i would be awful if i had one :haha: wow how exciting not long until your scan and you find out the sex! :happydance: thats brill for your weight loss aswell! :thumbup: i have gained 21 lbs now :blush: dont think easter has helped!! Frankie got LOTS of chocolate!!

beth - glad you are finally feeling better but so sorry about poor little callum, i hope he is better soon...antibiotics should hopefully help quite quickly :flower:

claire x


----------



## GlasgowGal

I'm loving this weather - hope it holds out for us. 

Helen - Can't wait to find out whether you're on team pink of blue!

Claire - Well done on getting all your washing done :thumbup: I'm going to start mine next week. Loads of friends have said that their birth plans weren't looked at or due to complications they could have the things they'd put in them. I've just kept mine really basic bullet points; I don't really have any specific "wants" anyway, so i stuck to the obvious, like things i'd like to try, if it's available, like the birthpool, and of course pain relief options. 

Three days until I'm a water melon :happydance:

:hugs:

L.x


----------



## menageriemom

I am going to start getting jealous of your weather over there! Now it's become muggy and too hot to enjoy outside, the AC is on pretty much 24/7 :( 

Helen what date is your scan? I'm glad you got a doppler! Mine was also kicking the one that my OB used on me, I would have never guessed what the sound was on my own. 

I hope Callum feels better soon Beth! 

Laura and Claire you girls are so close, I can't believe it :) 

We've now collected a breast pump, some health items (nail clippers, etc), all the 0-3 clothes we need aside from socks, a new car seat, a co-sleeper and bassinet in one (this one), a tub, and some toys and odds and ends. Since we are trying to buy everything on our own I think we are doing OK so far on time. 

I hope everybody had a nice Easter, we bought some candy for ourselves and dyed some eggs for the dogs to have fun with. So far still no weight gained (down 9lbs from starting pregnancy weight before MS), but I think that's coming to an end soon!

Oh, and we are also expecting some 4-legged babies soon! :happydance: Two of my show quality chinchillas mated about the time I found out I was pregnant, so she is due in a week or so. All the babies are spoken for already so I'll make the most out of their two months being here before weaning.


----------



## topazicatzbet

yay for baby stuff, i decieded to get a new moses basket this weekend as i didnt really like the one i had for callum. 
i love my new one.

you ll have to put pics on when the lo arrive, bet they will be cute. 

i ve made a start on packing my hospital bag. all joshs cloths are in there now.


----------



## babybears25

laura - it is a shame with the birth plan thing, like you said it usually depends on complications etc. I am the same as you really, will use a pool if available and to be honest i'm quite open to any pain relief this time!! i will see how i go, managed with just the gas and air last time so i know i can handle it haha! your mat leave starts soon doesnt it? my last day at work is 13th may...can't wait!

bailey - sounds like you are doing really well with all the things you have bought. its exciting isnt it! your link wont let me see the pic, but i'm sure its lovely. can't wait to see pics of the chinchilla babies!!

beth - glad you are happy with your new moses basket...bet you can't wait for little josh to be in there now. i really must start packing LO's hospital bag...will make a start this weekend...another long bank holiday weekend yay!

Looks like Asda have another Baby and Toddler event on ladies, just checked their website...lots of bargains!

misbehaving mums to be is on again tonight...does make me angry though! xxx


----------



## babydust1

Bailey - my scan is a week today!!! eeek! :) 
its on the 4th of May at 9am then i see my consultant after :) 
what day is your scan Bailey ? are u finding out babies sex? 
aww great stuff about the baby stuff your doing fine :D 
you would be able to tell the difference if you had your own doppler as i wasnt quite sure either but when you listen to babies HB you know just what that sounds like then when u hear THUMP THUMP lol you will soon know thats a kick lol its such a lovely sound and puts your mind at ease im quite bad for mine i listen twice a day once in a morning and once when im in bed at night ( i got 2 packs of headphones so me and OH listen together its lovely when it started kicking and he heard for the first time he was crying it was just lovely ) i'd recommend it to anybody! :D

i have mainly everything i just wanna buy coloured clothes how some of you girls do it buying neutral all the way through is beyond me, when i first foundout i was pregnant i decided i wanted a suprise but further on looking at clothes i just think no way could i not know what im having till the day lol :) so good on you girls for doing so well :D

isnt the weather just lovely! but sometimes far too hot i nearly passed out in town the other day as i got far too hot n my had just went really dizzy n eyes were blurry i sat down n my mum got me an icecream haha she thought it was my sugars i didnt say no to the icecream haha :D


aww beth you been buying a new moses basket bet you have nearly everything from Callum do you ?
sorry about little Callum beth hope he gets better soon and antibiotics kick in fast

Claire - 21 lbs isnt much really i bet you'll lose that straight away, i lost a stone and im gonna get weighed again next week i shall see if ive gained with eating chocolate i only had one easter egg actually which OH baught me lol so i did good  Lindt chocolate i just love haha

Laura- not long now and your a water melon!! these weeks are flying over! :D
i'd love a water birth too i was speaking to my MW about that the other day and thats something id be really interested in lol


----------



## menageriemom

Here's a photo of it, the side that is lower attaches to the bed, but can also be hooked back up like the other side to make it a free standing bassinet. It is going to take up so much less room for the first couple months we decided on it over a crib for now. 

Helen yours is so soon!! I am really excited for you. I predict boy for you, but I am not very good with predictions on gender :blush: Just one more day til half way for you!!
Mine is May 9th but to get the doctor I wanted I have to wait until 2:45pm, the morning will be such a pain to get through. Pending baby is cooperative we will go out and get their "coming home" outfit after so we have at least one piece of new gender specific clothing. 

Laura and Claire, do you plan on posting your birth stories after? 

Beth I hope Callum feels better today, poor guy. 

Today I will be in and out of the neighbor's basement it seems. Just spent 40 minutes there with the dogs for tornado warnings, and we'll have 2-3 more "sets" of warnings and storms today. Two days ago we had an awful storm that took down hundreds of trees and left 44,000 in my city without power :dohh:
 



Attached Files:







resize.jpg
File size: 27.7 KB
Views: 2


----------



## babydust1

aww yours is soon after mine how exciting :) and i know i cant believe im half way nearly! youll be soon here with me :) oh that will be nice of you to get babies coming home outfit

its like i really want to buy but i got to think about the fact its all summer clothes at the moment and im having a near enough WINTER baby lol :) 

i love the the little crib/cot youve posted its really nice :) 

& id really like a boy but ofcourse im happy with either :) 

have any of you thought about names ? 

i like abigail-rose for a girl :) 

but for a boy i liked Matthew Benjamin but now i really like Jack :)


----------



## topazicatzbet

thanks ladies, callum is much better now the antibiotics kicked in quick.

the moses basket was an e bay buy so not exactly new but it will be perfect for josh. im hoping he will stay in it longer than callum did.

im looking forward to tue for the midwife seams ages ago that i saw the midwife, you really dont see them that often in your second pregnancy.
bloods are due though booo!

i love those names helen


----------



## menageriemom

Abigail is a beautiful name Helen, it's one I would have considered too. Rose goes really well with it. I like Matthew, too :)
DH still likes Matilda Jean as the girl's name, Mattie or Tilly for short. We finally decided on a boy's first name, Reid. DH found it in the phone book. Middle name is still undecided. We're hoping for a boy, too - but I find myself being more ok with either now that it is closer. 

Glad Callum is feeling better :) How long did he use his moses basket for? 

I got lucky on winter clothing, all of it was on a huge markdown at one store so I bought what I could that could mostly go on either gender. I am so in love with the bear ear suit :haha:


Spoiler
https://i1209.photobucket.com/albums/cc399/menagerie_mom/IMG_2081.jpg


----------



## topazicatzbet

awe i love that suit.

he only used it for about 5 weeks. im hoping to keep josh in it longer so i dont have to put the cot up so i ll have a bit more room in my bedroom for that bit longer.

here is the new basket, its a lollipop lane one, cream with teddy print inside. 
i might buy some new covers for it yet havent decided.
 



Attached Files:







moses basket.jpg
File size: 26.6 KB
Views: 2


----------



## babybears25

helen - i hope i do lose the weight quickly! havent noticed a difference in my arms, legs, bum or face so guessing its just bump and bbs! i was a stone lighter a week after frankie was born...so hoping for the same again!! :haha:
love your name choices...i think we have decided on Oliver Andrew (Ollie) for a boy and Paige Olivia or Brooke Olivia for a girl. both middle names are family names.

so excited for you helen and bailey...you will find out pink or blue very soon! i'm not going to lie it has been difficult just sticking to neutral bits and pieces!
my guess is girl for helen and boy for bailey :baby: i am kind of hoping for a boy so we have one of each but i wouldnt mind another girlie :baby:

bailey - yes i am planning on posting my birth story...can't believe its only 6 weeks until my due date! love the crib you have bought, really sweet. the storms sound scary!! hope your ok :hugs: love the bear suit...so cute! love your name choices aswell, Frankie was almost called Matilda but we decided it would be too much of a mouthful with our surname (Martinez).

beth - so glad callum is getting better!


----------



## SarahJane

Hi all

Just nipping in to catch up xx

Glad Callum is better Beth

Really looking forward to some new scan pics soon girls

6 weeks to EDD - that is FAB! I bet Frankie is getting more excited now. 

AFM, I am doing ok. I feel more in control of things and I am keen to start TTC again if the consultant gives me the go ahead on 18th. Evelyn will be happy if I am happy so I don't think I am doing anything wrong by starting again. As there isn't a TTC thread any more, does anyone mind if I hang around? 

Love lots to you all and bumps xxxx


----------



## babybears25

Hi Sarah :flower: 

Lovely to hear from you. So glad you are feeling more in control now and really hope the consultant gives you the go ahead :thumbup: 

I definately agree that Evelyn will be happy if you are happy :hugs:

Of course you can hang around with us here :flower: we are always here to support you!

Claire x


----------



## menageriemom

Would love if you stayed with us, Sarah! I hope the 18th comes soon for you :)

Woke up this morning in a lot of pain (and still am), went to my doctor this morning and she suspects a bladder infection so I'll pick up and start some antibiotics tomorrow, test results come back Monday. Helen, didn't you have one as well? How long did it take you to start feeling better?


----------



## topazicatzbet

sarah your not going anywhere, we will be cheering you on all the way and evelyn will be over the moon to be a big sis. she would want her mummy and daddy happy. 
hope the consultant gives you the all clear. 

bailey hope you feel batter soon, we are a healthy bunch arent we, guess who has another cold!! im so over this decreased immune system in pregnancy business. in the past 7 weeks i think i ve felt well for about 6 days. :dohh: i cant wait for josh to get here now (not that i want him 2 early) cos im hoping my immune system will pick up.


----------



## babydust1

menageriemom said:


> Would love if you stayed with us, Sarah! I hope the 18th comes soon for you :)
> 
> Woke up this morning in a lot of pain (and still am), went to my doctor this morning and she suspects a bladder infection so I'll pick up and start some antibiotics tomorrow, test results come back Monday. Helen, didn't you have one as well? How long did it take you to start feeling better?

yes they said the antibiotics should have kicked in in about 3 days but mine never went till a week after, but the feeling never ever went i still wake up everyday thinking i have a bladder infection but its just baby sitting on it as i have a weak bladder

Sarah your more then welcome to stay with us :hugs: i hope the 18th comes quickly for you, and Evelyn would be very happy to be a big sis xx


----------



## GlasgowGal

Sarah - Lovely to hear from you sweetie - would love it if you stayed here with us. :thumbup: Little Evelyn would definately want her mummy and daddy to be happy.

Bailey/Beth - sorry to hear that you guys aren't feeling well. I'm loving your purchases; yhe moses basket and bassinette are gorgeous - I really like the lollypop lane stuff.

Helen - Yay!!! less than a week until your scan :happydance:

Claire - My mat leave started today :happydance: and I'm a melon tomorrow - lol!!! I'm with you - hope i lose my baby weight quickly too. I've gained 19lbs so far - 7 weeks to go though. 

Going to the baby and toddler show with my mum tomorrow :thumbup: it'll be lovely to spend some time together - it doesn't happen often enough as we live 250 miles apart.

:hugs:

Laura.xxx


----------



## babybears25

bailey sorry your not well, hope your antibiotics help quickly! and beth sorry to hear you have another cold...you really dont get a break do you :nope: hope callum is all better now.

laura - yay your mat leave has started :happydance: i have 9 days left at work...i cant wait now! our weight gain is very similar then...i'm not too worried to be honest looking after a newborn and running round after frankie i'm sure it will just drop off. i have a wedding to go to (DH staying at home with the kids!!) on 9th july so hoping to look ok for that! congrats you are a honeydew melon like me! hope you have a lovely time with your mum at the baby and toddler show!

helen - not long until your scan...very exciting! :happydance:

i have reached the point now where i am feeling quite tired most of the time (can't get comfy at night :nope:), uncomfortable as LO head feels like its wedged under my ribs...i have been crawling around on all fours but doesnt seem to have turned yet, have been feeling a bit off for the last 3 days just a bit sicky and keep waking up with awful headaches. just generally feeling fed up and very ready to meet my baby....i'm officially done with being pregnant! some days i feel ok but the last few i have been very grumpy :growlmad:

xxx


----------



## babydust1

Happy 33 weeks Laura 
Happy 34 weeks Claire
Happy 28 weeks Beth

yay for mat leave hope you enjoy your time with your mum Laura :hugs:

aww not long now Claire, hope baby turns soon so your not in pain, its horrible when u feel you cant get comfy :(

yup just 5 more days till my scan eeeeeek! :yipee:


----------



## SarahJane

Happy wedding day everyone! Did you all see that DRESS! Now I am not a royalist at all but Kate looked fabulous. (William looked like a Thuderbird though)

Anyway, just nipped in to spread some royal happiness and also just wanted to comment on awful scenes in the US with the weather over there. I am assuming it hasn't hit you too badly Bailey? xx


----------



## menageriemom

It was showing at 6am here so I caught the highlights a few minutes ago. I agree, she looked beautiful! 

The weather here was nasty, we had up to baseball sized hail that either completely smashed cars or made them look like golf balls. Luckily we didn't have the tornadoes very close by, but they killed hundreds not far away. Very sad :( 

Thanks for the well wishes, ladies. And enjoy your maternity leave, Laura!


----------



## SarahJane

A very very quick post as I need to go out to see Evelyn's grave (will post pic later)

I think I have AF spotting today aaaarrrrrrrgggghhhhhh SOOOOOOOO PLEASED :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## topazicatzbet

thats good that your cycle is getting back on track.

hope your visit goes well and will be honoured to look at pics.


----------



## SarahJane

Hi again

I had a lovely day, we went over to see Evelyn and then shopping and bought some work clothes and some new running shoes to help with the ongoing diet!! (I am now up to 20 lb lost since the day I gave birth!) :happydance:

As promised a pic of Evelyn's grave - only temporary until we get the headstone in 12 weeks but looks quite tidy for now. The flower I put on today started spinning as soon as I put it on there, it was really lovely. :flower:



AF still not here properly and only minor spotting BOOOOOOO! I do hope it just comes soon(I never ever thought I would be happy to see AF:blush:)

How is everyone else and what are you doing this lovely bank holiday weekend?


----------



## menageriemom

That's a beautiful spot! A gorgeous tribute :flower:
The weight loss is fantastic... I'm sure that can only help AF at this point. Hope she's here in full force soon for you ;)

We've got a nice break with humidity but it's still pretty hot. My poor pregnant chinchilla is really about to pop. She's leaking a bit of milk and is grouchy as ever but no blaming her. I'm getting very anxious for kits! 

I hope everybody has a great weekend! And while I have one I'll go ahead and share a face photo of DH and I, we both managed to get a hair cut yesterday, finally.


Spoiler
https://i1209.photobucket.com/albums/cc399/menagerie_mom/us1.jpg


----------



## babydust1

thats a beautiful garden to remember Evelyn 

wooop for AF i hope it comes in full for you soon Sarah 

& i hope your feeling ok :hugs: 

lovely picture Bailey! youve had your hair chopped! :) i desperatly need mine doing lol its soo long :D

3 days tomorrow and i shall hopefully find out what baby is :)


----------



## babybears25

thanks for sharing your picture sarah :flower: its beautiful. i hope AF properly starts for you soon! well done for your amazing weight loss :thumbup:

lovely pic bailey...i need my hair cut aswell! its very dry on the ends :blush: hope your chinchilla has her babies soon.

wow helen...only 3 days :happydance:

i took some bump pics yesterday now i'm 34 weeks and i thought it would be interesting to do a comparison...10, 22, 30 and 34 weeks, doesnt look like i have grown much since 30 weeks does it?
 



Attached Files:







10 wks 2.jpg
File size: 20.6 KB
Views: 2









22wks 1.jpg
File size: 21.6 KB
Views: 4









30wks 1.jpg
File size: 18.1 KB
Views: 6









34wks 2.jpg
File size: 19.4 KB
Views: 7


----------



## topazicatzbet

sarah it looks beautiful, a lovely little spot to go visit. 

claire you look fab. i can see a difference in bump. 

helen cant wait to hear what baby is. 

bailey hope the kits arrive safely. 

AFM midwife on tue seams like ages ago that i saw someone, its a new one now i ve changed gps so will see what she is like. 
think it might be time for me to get a new bump pic too.
my boobs seam to have exploded more too.


----------



## babybears25

yes beth...new bump pic is due :) hope your new midwife is nice x


----------



## SarahJane

Claire - your bump is totally gorgeous. You look like you have put no weight on at all except the baby - lucky thing!! (I also see a slight difference since 30 weeks but only in bump)

Have been meaning to say Beth - your 3d pic of Josh is absolutely lovely. I am having a 3d next time I get pregnant.

Helen - what do you think baby will be then? Blue or Pink? I bet you are so excited

bailey - hair looking fab xx


----------



## babydust1

SarahJane said:


> Claire - your bump is totally gorgeous. You look like you have put no weight on at all except the baby - lucky thing!! (I also see a slight difference since 30 weeks but only in bump)
> 
> Have been meaning to say Beth - your 3d pic of Josh is absolutely lovely. I am having a 3d next time I get pregnant.
> 
> Helen - what do you think baby will be then? Blue or Pink? I bet you are so excited
> 
> bailey - hair looking fab xx

I'd like it to be a boy but think its a girl :) yes very excited ive been counting down the days for 3 weeks haha sad aint i :O 

hope your feeling ok hun :hugs:


im glad you will stay with us :hugs:


----------



## topazicatzbet

ok i just look massive on this but i dont think im that big in life. 

i ve just weighed myself and im 5lb heavier than when i got preg.
 



Attached Files:







DSCF0936.jpg
File size: 18.6 KB
Views: 8


----------



## GlasgowGal

Sarah - Evelyn's grave is beautiful. Glad you're staying with us, Sweetie.

Great pics, Claire, Bailey and Beth.

Helen - It's scan week!!! Yay!!! Woohoo!!! :happydance:

Had a lovely bank holiday weekend with my mum and aunt. The weather has been gorgeous all weekend. However, my Ozzy has been poorly - had to take him to the vet on saturday morning, after he was sick all through the night. Poor baby had to have three injections and I bought some special food for his sensitive little tummy. We don't know yet whether he had a bug or has developed some kind of food intolerance - need to take him back to the vet tomorrow, but at least he's eating and back to his playful self now. 

Hope you all had a lovely weekend!

Laura.xxx


----------



## babydust1

i feel huge =/ lol

i hope its water lol im fricken huge for 20 weeks 

& im supposed to be a stone lighter then i was at 7 weeks =/

i know just 2 more days :happydance:

heres a scan pic at 20 weeks 3 days :thumbup:
 



Attached Files:







226056_10150283776169966_752879965_9579940_7671328_s.jpg
File size: 6 KB
Views: 22


----------



## menageriemom

Claire, Beth and Helen... gorgeous bumps! Amazing on the weight Beth... hopefully I'll be about the same by that time, it leaves me 8lbs between now and then. 

Baby has been kicking up a storm every day now, it has been a nice pick-me-up especially on days like yesterday. I had body aches and felt like I had eaten 5lbs of candy! Ugh!

Soooo excited to hear what you are having Helen! Can't wait for the update!


----------



## topazicatzbet

midwife appointment today.

measuring 27cm bp, urine and baby hr fine. 
bloods taken and discussed my concerns about callums birth

she told me to write to the midwife manager to arrange an appointment to go through callums birth BUT after disscussing it with her not sure i ll bother as im pretty sure it was because his heart rate dropped so low and they needed to get him out quick. 

we discussed my low pubic arch and she said as long as baby isnt massive should be fine but ideally i need to keep mobile so i can get into positions to help open up the pelvis.

so now im in a quandry as to what to do about an epidural.
im not bothered too much about it as a pain relief option for contractions, it didnt work properly with callum so i managed all of it on gas and air but when they needed to do an emergency forceps delivery they were able to do it cos the epidural worked on my lady bits so part of me thinks it saved callum and always planned to have one this time, but now im wondering if i shouldnt and try and stay mobile and be aboe to try delivering squatting to open up the pelvis. 


im kind off thinking if i can stay mobile do my best to avoid an epidural but if i end up being bed bound and monitored again like last time to have the epidural as im more likely to need an intervention.

does that make sence, what do you all think.


----------



## babydust1

OMG im leaking milk already i phoned MW this morning as i woke up wet and all white dried all round my nipples n all over my boobs where i had laid in the night its happend twice now and i didnt realise what its been these last two days i thought it was way to early but MW says it probably because ive got a good milk supply =/

so already only half way thru my pregnancy im gonna have to wear breast pads arghh 

scan tomorrow!! 

eeeeek!


----------



## topazicatzbet

I leaked early with callum but mainly on a night.


----------



## babydust1

its a nightmare lol i didnt realise what it was i was worried because i though wow its so early i thought it wasnt meant to come till later on lol


----------



## topazicatzbet

i ve just ordered some lilypadz. they are supposed to stop the leaking.


----------



## babybears25

great pic beth :thumbup: and brilliant you have only gained 5lbs! glad your midwife appt went well and everything is ok. its quite frustrating not knowing whats going to happen in labour isnt it. if we knew it would be the same as last time you can prepare...but we just dont know :shrug: i hope you can stay mobile and do it all naturally...fx'd. 

laura - glad you had a good bank hol weekend. how is ozzy? hope he's ok :hugs:

:happydance: yay helen your scan is tomorrow! cant wait to find out which team your on!! fab bump pic aswell, it's great for 20 weeks!! :happydance: and you must have a brilliant milk supply, i havent leaked any still. i didnt last time either and i had a rubbish milk supply. so expecting the same this time i guess...ff may be on the cards!

glad your feeling lo moving lots bailey, its a lovely feeling isnt it.

i was sooo tired when i got home from work...8 working days to go...phew!

lucy are you ok? havent heard from you for a while :flower:

xxx


----------



## GlasgowGal

Claire - Ozzy is much better :thumbup: Took him back to the vet this morning and they've told me to start reintroducing his normal food gradually over the next few days. 

Went to my breastfeeding class today, which was okay. I haven't had any leaking either - hope thats not a bad omen, cos i really want to bf at least for the first few weeks.

Looking forward to hearing all about your scan tomorrow, Helen. 

:hugs:

L.x


----------



## topazicatzbet

glad ozzy is on the mend, im back at my vets tom with my cat, hope it doesnt cost me much more, i spent £180 last week on her (she is worth every penny though)

i ve just written my birth plan, need to type it up now, and im off shopping tom to find something to labour in. i like to be organised. 

callum came home from nursery today and has some spots, they have chicken pox and also a virus that gives spots like chicken pox going round so guess we will see which it is. he seems fine in himself though and has just manged to draw all over his legs instead of the paper. :dohh:


----------



## Cupcake1979

Morning ladies,

So sorry I haven't been on for a while - I'm all ok though! Work has been a little hectic - doing 2 people's jobs at the minute and I've been stressing away about the babies!

Had a 4d scan from babybond which I wasn't all that impressed with - think its because the 16 wk gender scan was so good, but this one cost twice as much and we didn't see as much! Both babies head down but both have the umbilical cord wrapped around their necks :( Sonographer said thats normal at this stage but its got me worried already.

I also went to see midwife last week and twin 2 who usually has a heartbeat of around 150s had a hb of 135... and when i got home i tried the doppler and noticed it was fluctuating - speeding up to high 150's then coming down again... not sure if this is normal so have a doctors appointment to check it out on Friday.

On a more positive note, at 24wk scan babies were measuring 1lb 8oz and 1lb 9oz so they're both very similar in size and measuring only a tiny bit bigger than a singleton baby. They have said once i pass the 28 wk point their growth will be restricted as there's not much room left in the womb from then on. 

Need to upload a new bump pic - I have been told by a few people now that I look around 35 wks pregnant haha - Its amazing how much this belly has grown since 20wks!

Glad to see all is well with everyone and Sarah, Evelyn's grave is beautiful. 

Hope to keep you more updated over the coming weeks!

Love lucy x


----------



## topazicatzbet

glad your ok hun, sorry your pics werent that clear, i ve seen a few people complain sbout baby bond.

i think its normal for the cord to get warpped at this stage nd they normally untangle themselves.

im guessing the midwife wasnt too concerned about the lower hr its still in the normal range and they do tend to slow down as baby gets more cooked.
hope the doctor can put your mind to rest.

looking forward to seeing pics


----------



## SarahJane

Hi Lucy - lovely to hear from you and glad the boys are doing ok. I hope the GP is able to put your mind at rest about the heartbeat

HELEN - Where is our update?? I am guessing a BOY!

Give Ozzy a big cuddle from me Laura x

What have you decided on a birth plan front Beth?

Great news from me is that after 5 days spotting I now have AF in full so I can start to move on. Went to the GP yesterday who recommended I take another couple of weeks away from work to get my head sorted. I think he is right as I am still crying when I see people so it would be tough to go back and have to face them yet. To be honest I don't think I will be able to move on mentally until the test results are back anyway.

I have the CBFM dusted and ready so I will keep you posted with any of my TTC updates xx

Helen - as above update please xxx


----------



## topazicatzbet

i ve decieded to try and tay active and avoid the epidural if possible but if i end up bed bound on monitoring again then will most likely have the epidural cos ill be at greater risk of needing intervention. 

i ve been pro active today, been and bought a nightie to labour in and some pjs for after also some slippers for in the hospital. 
i then went to mother care and bought 2 maternity bras, i ve bought a lovely summer top but all my maternity bras come up too high so i ve got 2 with lace on now so that all though you can see it a bit it looks nice. 
from the age of 15 to getting preg with callum i was always a 34b. now im measuring in at a 40 dd, :blush: never been in double figures before.

cant wait to hear from helen, im thinking team pink.

sarah, i have some cbfm sticks here if you want them, just pm me your address when your ready. so glad your body is settling down.


----------



## babydust1

just a quick update as im off out ( ill pop on later )

babies legs were crossed so its a suprise now till baby arives ( as im not allowed another scan baby )

baby is really healthy and measuring one week ahead of its self im 21 tomorrow and baby is measuring 22,

it was moving everywhere lol :)

so looks like im team yellow :)
 



Attached Files:







20+6.jpg
File size: 27.4 KB
Views: 9


----------



## topazicatzbet

oh naughty baby, but glad everything was ok


----------



## SarahJane

Awww naughty little one! My money is still on a boy for being so naughty! Great news on the measurements too -a strapping young fella!!  You must be over the moon Helen xx

Beth, the sticks would be really great if you are sure you don't mind, I'll send my address

BTW, been meaning to say, if any of you are on FB feel free to add me (sarah fellows - have my wedding pic on profile) x


----------



## topazicatzbet

sent you a request hun, hope i found you right, there were 2 in wedding dresses.


----------



## GlasgowGal

Arrhhh!!! You have a shy baby, Helen - little cutie. Your pic is fab! It's not so bad being on team yellow - I'm looking forward to the surprise at the end. I really don't have any inklings or preferences, just so excited to meet the little man or lady thats wriggling away in there.

Lucy - Glad your boys are measuring well and I hope that the GP can give you some reassurance on Friday - keep us posted. In terms of work, your lot certainly like to get the money's worth out of you - is there any sign that they'll ease off a bit any time soon? You must be exhausted!

Beth - You are so organised! :thumbup: How's your cat? - did you go to the vet today? 

I know what you mean about the mat bras being really high - I've got some lovely tops that i can only wear if a wear a fashion bra, but they get so uncomfy really quickly. :shrug: I have to admit, I'm getting to the stage where I'd rather be comfy!

Sarah - Like Beth, I've got a full pack of CBFM sticks that I'm happy to post to you if want them too. Was so convinced that I wasn't pg that I went out and bought a new box before i even did an HPT. :dohh: Post your address in my private messages and i'll send them on.

Took Ozzy to the beach today and he had a ball playing with all the other dogs. I think he likes maternity leave even more than me! :haha:

:hugs:

Laura.xxx


----------



## menageriemom

Helen how funny of your little one! Might you be able to do a private scan to find out? Glad LO is well, though :)

Lucy, thanks for the update - I hope your mat leave starts soon! Seems like your work really piles it on you :(

Sarah so glad AF is here for you! You'll have lots of babydust coming your way. 

What a bust increase Beth... honestly I haven't bought any new bras that have cup size measurements, but I really need to. Too scared they are going to fluctuate and I'm going to spend a fortune on bras I can never wear! 

So I got my bladder infection results back... it was negative :shrug: but I am still in a lot of aching pain in my abdomen. So my doctor said come in early on Monday (my 20 week scan date) and they are going to do a stress test. Looking it up I'm not sure why they'd want to do one now? I can't imagine they'd be looking for contractions this early? Maybe just that baby's heart rate is keeping steady? Worried a bit about it.


----------



## GlasgowGal

Just transferring some pics from my camera and found a fab one of my furbaby, Ozzy.
 



Attached Files:







Ozzy 11mths.jpg
File size: 35.1 KB
Views: 3


----------



## topazicatzbet

he is too cute laura. willow my cat is fine thanks. its cost me £210 to find out she had an infection somewhere (god knows where) a 5 day course of antibiotics and a change of diet and she has put on about 100 g this week.

im hoping the change of diet will really help her and she will gain back the weight that she has lost. 

well callum deffinatly has chicken pox. he has loads more spots today, thankfully he isnt ill with it. rather annoying though cos he was supposed to be going to nursery twice a week from this week and now he cant go, but i still have to pay of course.


----------



## babybears25

nice to hear from you lucy, sorry to hear your scan pics werent very clear. thats great the twins are growing well, i hope GP can reassure you about twin 2 hb :hugs:

sarah thats good news that AF is here properly now, i hope you get your test results back soon :flower:

helen - welcome to team yellow! :happydance: lovely scan pic...shame you couldnt find out the sex as you wanted to know...but team yellow isnt that bad, is it laura?! :haha:

bailey - sorry about your tummy pains...hope you get some answers soon. yay not long until your scan :happydance:

laura - ozzy is so cute...glad he is better now.

beth - glad willow is getting better. aww poor callum, frankie has had chicken pox and luckily she wasnt ill with it either. i know what you mean about childcare....its very frustrating when they are ill and you still have to pay :growlmad: 

not much to update with me. i am seeing my midwife again on wednesday, if baby hasnt turned I will be booked in for a scan at 36 weeks. to be honest i can still feel a little head by my ribs...even though i have been crawling around on all fours and been sat with frozen peas at the top of my bump every evening...doesnt seem to have worked yet!! 

xxx


----------



## topazicatzbet

oh i might be getting away with paying for fridays nursery so will just have to pay for tue (dont think they will be gone by then) bonus to having my sister work there. the owner said she would sort out a new invoice sounds like she is just gonna push his start date back to next week.


----------



## SarahJane

Hi all

Just wanted to pop in and say hello. 

OZZY - I want him!! Paul won't let me have a dog *sad face* 

Bailey - please try not to worry about the pains, as long as you have a good feeling then everything is fine. It is amazing how clever the body is, your tummy hurting is telling you to slow down so get your man on the housework duties and get your feet up for a couple of days. I am sure everything will be fine xxxx

beth - have you had chicken pox? Make sure you see your GP if you haven't had it before. Also - forgot to say that birthplan sounds good, I intend to be the same next time and try to avoid the epidural. (By the way, I posted my birth story in another thread - let me know if you want to read and I'll add a link)

[email protected] crawling around with icepacks - I can just see the image now!

Anyway lovelies - give those bumps a big rub from me xxxx


----------



## topazicatzbet

yeah its ok i ve had them so will be covered.

id like to read the birth story hun. 

took a few pics of my spotty little boy, the worst area is under his nappy, his poor little bits are covered in them (obviously i didnt take pic of them, think he would kill me when he gets older if i did that)
 



Attached Files:







IMAG0132.jpg
File size: 21.4 KB
Views: 0









IMAG0133.jpg
File size: 22 KB
Views: 0


----------



## SarahJane

topazicatzbet said:


> yeah its ok i ve had them so will be covered.
> 
> id like to read the birth story hun.
> 
> took a few pics of my spotty little boy, the worst area is under his nappy, his poor little bits are covered in them (obviously i didnt take pic of them, think he would kill me when he gets older if i did that)

:rofl: my mum has a pic of me and my bro in the bath and it has haunted him for his entire life!! I agree Callum will kill you

Here is the link, there are a few birth stories on there as all of the girls on there have lost babies after 20 weeks so not for the faint hearted, mine is at bottom of page 1 

https://www.babyandbump.com/ttc-groups/603882-rainbow-makers-wttal-ntnpal-ttcal.html


----------



## topazicatzbet

sounds like you did great job hun. shame the morphine made you so sick. my birth plan clearly states at no point do i want any, it just doesnt agree with me.


----------



## SarahJane

topazicatzbet said:


> sounds like you did great job hun. shame the morphine made you so sick. my birth plan clearly states at no point do i want any, it just doesnt agree with me.

It's a good drug but it made me very very poorly. I actually enjoyed the birth bit in a weird way, it was much harder for Paul than me


----------



## topazicatzbet

i can understand tht hun, callums labour wasnt the easiest and had a bit of a dramatic ending but i actually enjoyed it, it was such an achievment.


----------



## topazicatzbet

:dance::dance::yipee::yipee:

just accepted an offer on my house. its been on the market a week now. sounds like the perfect buyer too, she is paying cash for mine from the sale of hers and her buyers have mortgage in place and surveys done so hopefully should move really fast.


----------



## babybears25

aww glad callum still looks happy even though he's got the pox! and agree he would kill you if you took photos of his bits!! :haha: 

thats brilliant news that you have sold your house!! :happydance:


hi sarah :flower: i read your birth story earlier, you did so well :hugs:

we have a big thunder storm over us tonight...the lightening is crazy!! glad frankie is sleeping through it. 

hope you all have a great weekend

Claire x


----------



## GlasgowGal

Hi Ladies,

Beth - Congratulations on selling your house - that's fab!!! :happydance: How's Callum doing? Hope he's still as cheerful as he looks in his pics!

Sarah - Just read your birth story - you did an amazing job! Sent you a friends request on FB. It'll come up as Laura Dunn.

Lucy - How did you get on at the GP today?

Claire - How you doing? Think i'll be joining you with the ice-packs - LO been sitting in breach for over a week now and seems to be quite comfy. Got MW appt on wed, so we'll see what she says if we've had no shift.

I'm going to Gretna for the night tomorrow, so will catch up with you all on Sunday.

Have a fab weekend!!!

Love

Laura.xxx


----------



## babybears25

how funny laura...we both have naughty monkeys! they should turn in time...they still have a few weeks. I'm ok just getting a bit uncomfortable now bump is getting big.

i am always on FB...will add you sarah and laura...will come up as Claire Martinez x


----------



## GlasgowGal

34 Week Bump Pic.
 



Attached Files:







PG34wks.jpg
File size: 11.5 KB
Views: 3


----------



## topazicatzbet

love the bump laura.

callum has been rather unsettled all day. think its cos he is so itchy bless him. even more spots have come out now. im hoping he is over the worst of it and will start improvin now.


----------



## GlasgowGal

Arrhh, bless him - poor little man! I hope he's feeling much better tomorrow. I hate to see kids poorly, they just don't know what to do with themselves. :nope:

Love

Laura.xxx


----------



## topazicatzbet

The pox suck. 
Been up since 2 with him tossing and turning and trying to scratch himself. I ve given up on sleeping now and I'm watching corrie


----------



## babybears25

thanx beth and laura, got your friend requests on fb. sarah, not sure if i added the right person?

sorry beth, sounds like you had a rough night with your little man :(


----------



## topazicatzbet

its so frustrating seeing him like this, i cant even give him a propper cuddle cos it hurts him.

mum and dad are going shopping this afternoon so i ve asked them to get some eurax cream to see if that helps any. 

he finally settled at 5 this morning and then was up again at 7.30 and has spent most of today crying or winging cos he is so uncomfortable


----------



## babybears25

oh no :( hopefully they will stop being so itchy and sore soon. it must be so horrible for him because he doesnt understand. he must be exhusted (and you must be aswell beth!) I'm not good if i dont get at least 7 hours at the moment!! I feel almost hungover with an awful headache if i dont sleep well!


----------



## GlasgowGal

Happy Wedding Anniversary Sarah!!! 

Beth - How's Callum feeling? Much better I hope!

Claire - Last week at work sweetie - woohoo!!! I'm liking mat leave - don't have to run everywhere anymore. :thumbup: How's your naughty monkey getting along? Mine definately still sitting breach :growlmad: Midwife on wed p.m. so we'll see what she says.

Bailey, Helen, Lucy - How you all doing? 

Toy box being delivered tomorrow. :thumbup:

:hugs:

Laura.x


----------



## babybears25

I can't wait to leave work now :) no rushing around in the mornings and will get to spend lots of time with Frankie before baby arrives!

my naughty LO still feels breach aswell laura! i'm seeing my midwife weds morning, so we shall see if baby has moved by then!


----------



## SarahJane

Wow - naughty breach babies, FX'd they turn soon for you both.

Beth - hope Callum is a bit better :hugs:

Hope everyone is ok xxx

AFM CD6 today, looks like the CBFM has remembered my old cycle as it didn't ask for a stick today. Should get to POAS tomorrow:happydance:


----------



## topazicatzbet

naughty breech babies. 

josh was good on my last check and was head down but plenty of time for him to flip,

not sure if i ve been getting bh today, (didnt have any with callum) keep getting an uncomfortable tight feeling in my tummy but it doesnt feel hard.

yay for poas sarah, hope your cycle behaves itself.


----------



## SarahJane

Bailey - come and give everyone the news in here! I came in especially to see!!!


----------



## menageriemom

Sorry ladies, been really busy over the last few days. Also have a lot of family stuff going on :( 

But we had our scan today, baby is perfect, all measurements are great and the doctor was really happy. Don't have to go back for another month! Details below.


Spoiler
Team :pink::pink::pink::pink:!! 

https://i1209.photobucket.com/albums/cc399/menagerie_mom/bbprofile.jpg

https://i1209.photobucket.com/albums/cc399/menagerie_mom/bbfeet.jpg

Will catch up soon, hope everybody is well :hugs:


----------



## SarahJane

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

Congratulations on your baby girl Bailey. She will be a super special little Rainbow baby:happydance:


----------



## GlasgowGal

Congratulations Bailey - Team Pink! Your scan pics are brilliant - the one of the wee feet are so cute! :thumbup:

:hugs:

L.x


----------



## topazicatzbet

yay bailey, team pink, i had a feeling you were having a girl. pics look fab.

hope your ok and the family stuff isnt too major, feel free to unload if it helps. 

any names yet?


----------



## babybears25

congrats bailey :) how exciting your having a little girl! so glad she is perfect, pics are lovely xxx


----------



## babydust1

aww congratulations Bailey!! your having a lil girl thats wonderful :hugs: im glad baby is fine and measurements are all good! 

how are you all ive just got back from france yesterday i went on friday

im gonna ring my midwife as my ankles keep swelling lately =/ 

aww i hope callums chicken pox go real soon its such a shame they cant be nice for him, thats some thing ive never had doctors say im a carrier, 

aww hope your babies turn soon :)


----------



## topazicatzbet

callum is much better thanks, they have almost all scabbed over now. eurax cream has been a life saver. im hoping we can lift the quarentine soon and go to a soft play area on thurs with a friend. not looking forward to getting looks though cos obviously he will still be spotty for a while.


----------



## babybears25

Helen - hope you had a lovely time in France...where in France did you go? I have been to Paris and we went to Cannes/Antibes for our honeymoon, it was lovely! Sorry about your ankles hun...hope they dont get any worse.

Beth - so glad Callums pox are getting better...i know what you mean, i did get some looks when i first took frankie out when you could still see the spots, but you just have to ignore it.

Very exciting...

Claire :yellow:

Laura :yellow:

Beth :blue:

Lucy :blue::blue:

Helen :yellow:

Bailey :pink: 


My guess is Helen :blue: and Laura :pink: 

:happydance:


----------



## topazicatzbet

not long now til we start to see what final colours those yellow ones are.


----------



## babydust1

its very exciting!! i cant wait till you & laura find out what your having!

i think team pink for laura and team blue for you claire!! :) 

i also think team blue for myself but not really sure lol 

pregnancy seems to be going so quick for everybody im 22 weeks on thursday its crazy!! 

& claire & laura your nearly there!! :D

we went to a place called L'isle adam it was lovely i really enjoyed it it was nice to be away it will be probably be my last break away till baby is here, i usually go away twice a year, but this year only once.


----------



## GlasgowGal

Oohh, loving the guessing! :thumbup: My hubby thinks we're on team :pink: too. Everyone else thinks team :blue:. I haven't got a clue, but I have names for both teams and I'm getting very very excited about meeting my LO. :happydance:

I guess - Claire - Team :blue: & Helen - Team :blue: 

Beth - Glad Callum is feeling better - hope you get to soft play tomorrow. :thumbup:

:hugs:

Laura.xxx


----------



## babybears25

Saw MW this morning...LO is still breach. I am going to hospital at 1.30pm today to have position confirmed by scan and then speaking to a consultant about my options. 

Will update later xxx


----------



## topazicatzbet

hope the midwife is wrong and baby is head down.


----------



## GlasgowGal

Good Luck Sweetie!!!

Love 

Laura.xxx


----------



## babydust1

good luck hun xx

hope all is ok & aww you get to see bubba again :)


----------



## babybears25

Went for the scan and LO is definitely breech! was lovely to see baby again though. Little head under my ribs and feet in the air hehe! So then we had to wait to speak to a consultant to discuss delivery options. Baby is measuring big and she explained risks of all options and I have been booked in for a c-section on 3rd June (39 weeks). But she said there is still a chance baby could turn before then &#8230;so we just have to wait and see! 

xxx


----------



## babydust1

omg thats not long away!!! :) 

aww bet it was lovely seeing baby again, u bothered about having a c-sec or would u prefer baby to move and let you have normal delivery? 

glad all is well with baby apart from measuring big :)


----------



## babybears25

i know...only 3 weeks on friday! but a bit sad as my mum will be on holiday and doesnt get home until 4th so she wont be able to come see me and new baby until the day after, but thats life i guess. to be honest as long as baby arrives safely i really dont mind how he/she is delivered. i have had a natural birth with frankie so i wont feel like i am missing out if i end up having a c-section with this one xxx


----------



## topazicatzbet

wow cant believe these kittens are about to start arriving!

i really didnt want a section with callum because of the longer recovery but after the traumatic forceps delivery and the wound taking so long to heal cos the stitches came undone, im not that bothered this time, id still prefer a normal delivery but imnot stressing if i end up with a section.

i just really want this one to come a bit early and im dreading goin over cos i have to be a bridesmaid 4 weeks after my due date.


----------



## babydust1

aww thats sad that your mum wont be able to come see you till day after but like you said as long as baby arrives safely then thats what matters, i cant believe its 3 weeks on friday wow your gonna find out what baby is in 3 weeks i still say boy for you!! :D


----------



## babydust1

aww beth i hope baby doesnt come late then and arrives either on time or earier for you :) xx


----------



## topazicatzbet

babydust1 said:


> aww beth i hope baby doesnt come late then and arrives either on time or earier for you :) xx

i ve had words with him and told him he has to come at 37 weeks and start on the fri so my dad can have callum all weekend. hope he listens. lol.
callum came bang on his due date so really hoping i dont go over. 

i have a scan booked for round 35 weeks which will tell me size and depending on that im gonna beg to be induced or at least not allowed to go over cos im really worried i ll have trouble with a baby thats bigger than 8lb after callums birth.


----------



## GlasgowGal

Claire - Hope LO moves for you, but like you say, as long as bub is healthy it doesn't matter how he/she gets here. It must have been fab seeing LO again, it feels like forever since my last scan.

Beth - Will keep my fx'd that little Josh does as he's told and comes early for you. Bless you having to get ready for a wedding 4 weeks after your EDD - I was freaking out because I have 12 weeks to get ready for my BF's wedding in September.

AFM - Had my MW appt this p.m. - LO has moved, now head down and measuring normal with good HB. Bloods done to check on my anaemia - next appt in 3 weeks. 

:hugs:

L.x


----------



## topazicatzbet

yay at least one of those naughty breech babies is behaving.

claire, time to get bouncing on a ball and scrubbing floors on all 4s to get baby turned. 

im actually dreading the wedding, last pregnancy i ended up really swollen at the end and took a few weeks for it to go down, so i could be a rather fat bridesmaid with leaky boobs that cant walk very well. :dohh:


----------



## babybears25

helen - i know...i dont think its sunk in yet that it's only 3 weeks away!!

beth - really hope you dont go over due and you have a nice straightforward delivery this time. haha yes i need to get bouncing on a ball and on all fours. the only problem is my back is killing me at the moment, and the only position thats comfy is sat upright propped up with cushions! so crawling around on all fours is the last thing i want to do at the moment :nope:

i also have a wedding to go to 4 weeks after baby arrives (well 5 weeks probably now!), it's one of my best friends...but i'm not bridesmaid, so if im looking bloated and have a jelly belly i will try to fade into the background :haha:


laura - yay glad your LO has moved :happydance: wont be long until head starts engaging i expect! it was lovely seeing LO again, i know what you mean...seems like ages ago since our scans.

xxx


----------



## Cupcake1979

Hello ladies. Boy this thread moves quick!

Clare I guess you still have time for baby to move, fingers crossed he does and ends up head down. But if not then you have options, don't stress just relax and get bouncing! Nice to hear Laura's baby is behaving - I can't believe both ur births are round the corner!

Beth holding out for a nice birth for you too, sounds like u had a difficult time with callum so hoping this time is easier for you.

Bailey congrats on team pink. I feel Clare is team blue and so is Laura - can't wait to find out!d

As for me all seems ok. Midwife told me to stop using doppler as I was getting stressed about twin2's hb. She said it was normal and that it can be eratic based on what baby is doing. Have started nct classes and am seeing physio tomorrow about my aching back. A week on Friday to my 28wk growth scan to check babies are growing properly. Can't wait:)

Love to all x


----------



## GlasgowGal

Lucy - Glad to hear all is well with your boys, bet you can't wait for your next scan! Thank you for your guess at the sex of my LO - I'm liking this game :thumbup: So far I have: 

6 votes for team :pink:
& 
5 votes for team :blue:

It's close!!!:haha:

Claire - I can't believe that we'll know what team you're on in three weeks - it's so exciting. :happydance:

Beth - Sending all my positive vibes for a nice straight forward, early delivery for you!!! :thumbup:

Love & :hugs:

Laura.xxx


----------



## SarahJane

Hello all :hugs:

I am so excited to see these babies being born! Time is going to fly between now and September with lots of birth stories. You girls make sure you look after yourselves.

I am on CD10 now and got my first high yesterday so now waiting to see if I get my peak. 

I went out yesterday with a friend, had new bras fitted, had feet nibbled by fish and had a very nice lunch. It was the first time I have been anywhere outside the house without Paul so I was really pleased with myself. Today I am going to try Waitrose totally on my own - wish me luck!!

Anyone got any nice plans for the weekend?
How are nursery's looking?

Forgot to say, I bought new baby a present yesterday - I bought a pull handle for the lightswitch in my future nursery which is gorgeous bright red colour with yellow and blue. I just need to get pregnant now!! :wacko:


----------



## topazicatzbet

Sounds like your doing well sarah. Really proud of you. 
Glad you got a high sounds like your cycle is behaving. I'm sure we will be seeing 2 lines before we know it.


----------



## babybears25

you are doing so well sarah! how was the fish feet nibbling? i quite fancy having that done. how did it go in Waitrose? i'm sure we will be seeing your BFP very soon :)

it was my last day at work today and it was lovely, balloons, confetti and posters on my desk and my boss took me and my friend for lunch and i got some lovely pressies...pink champagne, chocs, a voucher for a full body post natal massage, and a box of lovely bits for LO...sleepsuit, towel, hat, scratch mitts and rattle. very sweet of them!

having a quiet day tomorrow and then my friends have organised a baby shower for me on sunday. it's all becoming so real now eek! even though ive already had frankie its still scary and exciting at the same time!! 

hope everyone has a good weekend xxx


----------



## topazicatzbet

yay, for mat leave. 
so nice of your work mates to do all theat. i dont think i ll get anything this time ronnd as i ve only been at my place since dec and then was off sick all feb and march.


----------



## babybears25

i know, really touched to be honest as it's my second baby i didnt think people would make such a fuss but they actually did more this time than last time :) its so lovely how generous people are.

i'm sure you will still get something nice beth! how is callum? pox nearly cleared up now?
x


----------



## topazicatzbet

he was back at nursery today.

he has a few scabs left and he keeps trying to itch them, its so cute.

but he ran them ragged at nurery today. lol only slept for 40 mins and has flaked out at 7pm tonight, he normally doesnt go to bed til at least 9 so im expecting him to be up through the night.

got work tom, boo but only 10 more shifts to go.


----------



## babybears25

hope callum slept better than you expected.

yay for only 10 more shifts!!


----------



## GlasgowGal

Beth - Glad Callum is feeling better and back at nursery. Hope he didn't get you up too early this morning.

Claire - Your leaving-do sounded lovely - it's great to have folk make a fuss of you every now and then, isn't it?. Have a lovely baby shower tomorrow!!!

Sarah - Yay, for your "high" reading - hope you get your "peak" soon.

Have a great wkend ladies.

Laura.x


----------



## Cupcake1979

Oh Sarah sounds like you're doing really well and I'm so pleased your cycle is back on track. As the girls have said, we'll be cheering you on and Im sure your bfp will be just around the corner for you.

Oh Clare your last day at work sounds lovely seems like u work with a nice bunch. My work environment is very different unfortunately. I'm lucky that the manager that works for me is lovely and the director I report to has beeen brilliant but the rest of them are chavanistic pigs - people I wouldn't piss on if they were on fire. I will be glad to leave the place behind and my director I report to has resigned anyway so all the good that is there will be gone.

Had an nct class last week and also midwife run ante natal class. I have to say the free midwife run class was great, really informative, whereas nct was more about relaxation.

Yay Beth for only 10 more shifts! I officially finish on 17 June but when I last saw my gp, I was so stressed with work she wanted to sign me off. I asked her for a few more weeks to tie everything up so she's asked to review me on 24th. So we'll see...

I also have a growth scan on Friday to check twins are both growing ok so can't wait to see boys again. Weve done the nursery got the pram and have got my hospital bags and bits which need to be packed but all in all we're pretty prepared. Will have to get some pics for you all.

Hope you all have a lovely weekend x


----------



## topazicatzbet

what pram did you get lucy?

well another shift down and turns out im only working 2 shifts the week after next not 3 like i thought so only 8 shifts too go, :happydance: BUT my stupid boss has put me on 4 days in a row for my last week im gonna be so shattered on that last day.


----------



## babydust1

just a quick update im away to the hospital at 3.30.

ive got really bad back ache n horrible period pains with a really heavy feeling down the bottom i rang midwife they wanna check me over as aint felt baby move since last night the pain is really horrible and makes me feel sick

please wish me luck im so scared :(


----------



## topazicatzbet

:hugs::hugs: hope all is ok hun. have pmd you


----------



## babybears25

thinking of you hun, hope everything is ok x


----------



## GlasgowGal

Hope everything is okay, sweetie.

Love & Hugs

Laura.xxx


----------



## babydust1

baby is fine, babies heartbeat was beating away at 160 :) 

cervix is fully closed, the reason im getting pain is baby is laid in a funny position its laid right in the bottom of my stomach right across my belly instead of the position its supposed to be in apparently your body isnt formed right for baby to do that, when i got to hospital baby was kicking away which i could feel n see at bottom of my belly n when she felt she cud feel baby kick n its kicking into my pubic bone... lol 

they see that baby has been laid like that from all my scans n said baby has to learn to move out that position even tho its obvious it likes it because later in pregnancy its gonna cause more pain for me n a baby cant be delivered like that which means they would have to turn baby. fingers crossed baby moves because since 9 weeks thats where it lays, she asked me if i feel it move i said yeh she said it must just go back there cuz its comfy lol 

all bizzare to me lol


----------



## GlasgowGal

That's fantastic news, Helen - I'm so glad that LO is all good. Fx'd that the wee one moves position for you. 

Love,

L.x


----------



## babydust1

thankyou Laura :) i hope it does too :D

here is a latest bump pic, i took this yesterday at 22 weeks 3 days :D
 



Attached Files:







22 wk 3 day.jpg
File size: 5.7 KB
Views: 9


----------



## topazicatzbet

So glad all is ok. Been checking on my phone like a mad woman for an update.


----------



## babybears25

yay so glad everything is ok helen. we have naughty babies!! fx'd they move! x


----------



## topazicatzbet

on the laptop now so can post better.

think we need to have words with our babies girls, laying in naughty positions.
josh has been laid funny the past 2 days and my right groin has been painfull, thankfully he has moved over today.

bump looks fab helen


----------



## babydust1

haha i think we deffo have some naughty babies baking in this thread !! 

thanks beth just seen ure msg i kept ya number!! :hugs:

i hope these babies do move because ouch it does hurt but i know when it does eventually move thats gonna hurt too !! lol


----------



## SarahJane

OMG my heart was just in my hands - I read the post at top of the page and felt sick. Thank god your baby is ok Helen, the naughty little one!! Your bump is fab too hun xxx

AFM - update is CD13 and still high on CBFM. Expect tomorrow to be peak if all goes to plan (keep fingers crossed for me) Have managed to coerce Paul into lots of BDing so all is looking good (very little coercion needed!!) 

Am going to work tomorrow for a couple of hours - very scared as not sure what people will say or do. aaarrggghhh

Love to all of you xx


----------



## topazicatzbet

im sure everyone will be supportive and it really wont be as bad as you think.

i was dreading going back to work after having 10 weeks off with anxiety/depression a few weeks back (all work knew was that i had some family problems) but when i did go back it was like id never been off, no one said anything to me.


----------



## babydust1

im so sorry to scare you sarah :(
all is ok with the baby though :) and thankyou :hugs:

aww hope you get your peak tomorrow!! its good that your still getting the high though :happydance:

aww hope work goes ok for you tomorrow, very proud of you lately chick its a big step for you the things youve done lately like going out on your own and now even going to work :hugs:

loads of love to u hun & hope you and paul are both keeping alright xx


----------



## babybears25

lovely bump pic helen :) i will do another on friday...it will be my full term 37 week bump (also it's DH bday!)

sarah...sounds good, hope you get your peak tomorrow! and i'm sure work will be fine :) and everyone will be really supportive...you are doing so well xxx


----------



## SarahJane

Only one thing to say...

I GOT MY PEAK :happydance::happydance::happydance:

Yippppppeeeeee

That's all xxx


----------



## babybears25

:happydance: wohoo sarah! time to dtd!! x


----------



## topazicatzbet

Yay. Go get that egg. 
How did work go?


----------



## SarahJane

Work was ok, only saw a couple of people and stayed away from my branches but chatted with a few people on the phone. So far everyone has been amazing thankfully! Am taking things slowly though and intend to do a little bit every day. 

How's Callum? Give him a big cuddle from me xx


----------



## topazicatzbet

glad work went ok. 

callum is great thanks hun, although think he has a fungle skin infecton on his boy bits bless, i ve bought some canasten to see if it helps if not i guess a trip to the docs is on the cards. 

taking him swimming tom which should be fun.

i went to asda to get some swim nappies and the girls behind the counter asked how long i had to go, when i said 10 weeks they had a look of horror on their faces, i must look like im ready to pop now, not good. :nope:


----------



## SarahJane

:haha::rofl: I think you should have said something like "are you saying I'm fat?" - just to see their faces !!

Glad Callum is better but sorry to hear about his infection, horrible as an adult so must be nasty for him. He will love swimming though.


----------



## topazicatzbet

he keeps trying to scratch his bits through his nappy.
think its prob cause he had so many chicken pox there, they prob allowed an infection to set it, we were changing his napp every 2-3 hours as well to make sure he was comfy. hopefully the cream will sort him out. 


i dont feel that big but must look it, i thnk cos my placenta is at the front all my bump is upfront so i look bigger.


----------



## GlasgowGal

Hi ladies, bloody hell this thread has moved fast in the last 24hrs!!!

Sarah - Congrats on your peak - fingers and toes crossed for you. :happydance: So glad work was okay. :thumbup:

Helen - Love the bump - what a great pic! :thumbup:

Beth - Poor callum, he's having a rough time recently, but he's got a fab mum to take him to softplay and swimming. And now Josh has joined the naughty babies club, we definately have some tricky babes on our hands here ladies - Since my LO turned the "right way" he/she has decided to regularly batter my bladder, quite rhythmically, like a drum-kit, particularly at night when i'm trying to sleep. :haha:

Claire - Looking forward to your 37 wk pic! How are you enjoying mat leave? I can't wait to get to 37 wks - i'm so excited and getting really impatient now. All my stuff has arrived, got my electric breast pump, steriliser and tens machine all today - so now I just have to wait - I'm rubbish at waiting!!! :haha:

Love to all.

Laura.xxx


----------



## topazicatzbet

sounds like it could be hiccups laura. 

sarah seen your facebook status, so sorry you didnt get any answers. its probably not a comfort but at least they didnt find anything that would threaten a future pregnancy. :hugs:


took callum swimming today and he loved it, bless him. hoping to go again next thurs. 

bit cheesed off tonight though, cos of the recent scare with my gran (still in hospital btw argh!!!) we got a copy of her will cos she needs to update it. 

it was last done in 2004 while we were all conveniently on hol. we are pretty sure my uncle (not blood related was fostered by my gran) has gone behind our backs and got her to makle the will. he has been named executor.
he does nothing for my gran my poor mum does it all, cant work cos she looks after her and he wants to stick his nose in once she has gone, probably to mak sure he gets his fair share of any money. 

we are looking into getting a new one made but given her short term merory issues i dont know how likely it is that we can get it done.
nightmare!


----------



## SarahJane

I am so sorry about the will hun, sounds awful. Something similar happenned with my nan and caused all sorts of problems after her death.

AFM, my appointment was odd, both sad and positive. In one hand they couldn't tell me anything but on the other they have given me a plan for next time. As far as they can work out Evelyn was perfect and I had no infections and every test was fine. The only possiblility is that there may be an issue with clotting as although the tests were negative, as Evelyn had already died they are not always accurate. They have therefore recommended I take low dose asprin for my entire next pregnancy.

As for next pregnancy, they have suggested I have first 2 scans as normal as I feel the problem is later.(I have already decided that I am having a private 4d at 16 weeks as I want to see my baby) I will be consultant led and have monthly appointments. I will then have weekly growth scans from week 20 to week 25 followed by monthly scans after that. I feel so reassured as they just asked me what I thought and what worried me and she just wrote in to the plan what I wanted. She said I will probably be induced at 37 or 38 weeks assuming baby is ok.

Odd feelings today, I am sad that I will never know why Evelyn died but positive as I have a plan for next time which I am happy with. 

My cousin who is due the same time as Evelyn (and lost one at 16 weeks in October) messaged me today too, she said the following which was really lovely
"heaven is like a garden, they need pretty little people in there as well as the wrinkly old ones" I think she's right.

Hope you are all well xxx


----------



## topazicatzbet

thats great that they are gonna watch you closely next time will be more reassuring for you.


----------



## babybears25

laura - i am loving mat leave :happydance: but same as you with feeling impatient. lovely to do lots of fun things with frankie...today we are going to bake some butterfly cakes for DH's birthday tomorrow. glad all your stuff has arrived. we have all things for the baby sorted, i just need to add a few bits to my hospital bag and get a few snacks like cereal bars and i'm done.

beth - so sorry about the will...that is so sneaky of your uncle! :growlmad: hope you get it sorted. glad callum loved swimming, we take frankie once a week, just trying to teach her to swim ourselves...didnt realise how expensive lessons are! :wacko:

sarah - i hope your ok :hugs: i am glad they have arranged a good plan for your next pregnancy and I definately agree with what your cousin said :flower:

xxx


----------



## babydust1

wow claire not long now for you :) glad your enjoying spending time with frankie bet she loves it that your home all the time :) looking forward to your bump pic tomorrow!! :D

sorry about the will beth hope you can get that sorted, glad callum enjoyed swimming :D

i hope your ok sarah, im happy they have sorted a plan out for your next pregnancy, i definetly agree with what your cousin said too :hugs:

aww not long now laura and youll be at 37 weeks :) 

hope your all ok :) 

wheres bailey and lucy lately, hope there both ok :hugs:

well girls im afraid to say ive kinda failed at been on team yellow OH has been nagging at me to get a 4D gender scan!! so ive booked my scan for 13th june! ill be 26 weeks by then so hoping to get a good peek as baby will be bigger. if they cant see anything then i will deffo be team yellow but we are hoping to find out, OH doesnt seem to want to wait lol :) 

hope bailey is alrite she hasnt logged on since 12th may 

happy 23 weeks to me!! :yipee:

Happy 28 weeks Lucy :) 

Happy 21 weeks Bailey :)

wow in a couple more weeks another widget kitties baby will be born & not long after another!! aww its exciting


----------



## topazicatzbet

oh yay for gender scan helen. i was 26 weeks when i had mine so you should get some fab pics.

more stress for me argh!!!!

estate agent rang today asking about the cat pen i had in the garden, turns out the buyer really wanted it but didnt say and i ve now sold it thinking i needed to get rid of it, apparently thats what she really liked about the house so im not sure if the sale is off, or she wants to negotiate the price or it will go ahead as planned. apparently she wants to speak to her sister.

cant believe all this stress over basically a shed i sold for £70. 

im rather mad at the estate agents though cos i said they werent included in the sale and that they should tell buyers that and they obviously didnt but they wont take responsibility for it if i have to drop the price.

gonna see what happens tom but im gonna speak to the manager if i have to drop the price cos its thee fault.


----------



## GlasgowGal

Beth - That's shocking that you may have to drop the price of your house, because the incompetent estate agent did not do their job properly. Was the cat pen there when the buyer came to view your house, if so you'd have thought they might have said that they were keen to have it. Also hope everything gets sorted fairly with your gran's will situation. Happy 32 weeks. :thumbup:

Helen - Looking forward to seeing your 4D scan pics. You never know we might not have anyone on team yellow by then, cos Claire's LO will be here and if i go a little early we might know what team i'm on too!!!:happydance: Happy 23 weeks. :thumbup:

Claire - Happy 37 weeks :happydance: Full Term today woohoo!!! :happydance: Bet Frankie is loving getting to spend more time with you.

Sarah - I'm sorry you didn't get any conclusive answers at your appt the other day, but it is reasurring that they have listened to your concerns and developed a really comprehensive plan for you in your next pregnancy. It definately makes a big difference when you feel that people have listened to you and take your concerns seriously, especially when you become pregnant after a loss. :hugs: 

Have a fab weekend ladies! 

Laura.xxx


----------



## babybears25

yay for your gender scan helen...looking forward to seeing pics and finding out which team your on! :happydance: happy 23 weeks :happydance:

oh no beth...what a nightmare!! have you spoken to the manager today?completely their fault!! happy 32 weeks :happydance:

happy 36 weeks laura :happydance:

here are my 37 weeks full term bump pics...
 



Attached Files:







37wks 1.jpg
File size: 24.1 KB
Views: 11









37wks 2.jpg
File size: 20.3 KB
Views: 9


----------



## SarahJane

I spoke with Bailey on FB - she was fine last week but had some family issues to sort. She commented on my status the other day but I'll send her a message to tell her you are all asking after her. 

Cant stop as off for a haircut so will update later xxx


----------



## SarahJane

Bailey is totally fine, just really busy. Sends her love xxx


----------



## topazicatzbet

cheers sarah, glad she is ok.

wish i was 32 weeks girls, its 31 today. 

loving the bump claire.


----------



## GlasgowGal

Sorry Beth - Happy 31 Weeks!!!:thumbup: How did you get on with your Estate Agent, any joy?

Glad Bailey's okay, :happydance: thanks for letting us know Sarah. :thumbup:

Claire - Loving your bump! :thumbup: Less than two weeks to go until you meet your LO :happydance:

:hugs:

Laura.xxx


----------



## topazicatzbet

hopefully will have an answer today, she is going to view it again this morning. 

well girls after 6 weeks my gran is finally home. lets hope she stays that way. the docs have said they think she is mentally capable of making a new will so we will be getting that done asap so my "uncle" (i have a better name fo him but dont want to swear on a public forum, lol) wont be executor.

my hip is causing me some serious discomfort now think i might have to have a trip to the docs. got the dentist on mon too for the first time in 7 years, finally managed to get on an nhs list, taking callum too for his first visit.


----------



## Cupcake1979

Hello ladies glad all is well.

I have my fingers tightly crossed for you Sarah! can't wait for your gender scan Helen - so exciting and I'm going to guess team pink! Glad Bailey is all ok.

Sorry I don't get on much, work is a nightmare, its too stressful and busy. I saw the twin midwife this week who said please tell me your not still working! So she told me to get signed off this week - I've booked in to see my gp. 

Gorgeous bump pic Clare. I must update too - my belly is around the same size just a different shape.

Had my growth scan yesterday. Good news as both babies are measuring big. Already 3.1lbs each when they should be around 2.5 lbs at 28 weeks. They've kinda said the babies could arrive any time from now which is scary. About half of twins arrive between 30 to 35 weeks so I need to rest up to keep them baking a bit longer! 

Beth sorry to hear the news on hour gran. I hope you can help her get things sorted.

We had a tour of the maternity unit the other night. It was lovely and not at all scary as I thought it might. Saw a couple of newborns too which has made me all impatient to meet ours!


----------



## topazicatzbet

you need to start taking it easy hun and keep them babies baking a little bit longer. sounds like they are fab weights


----------



## Cupcake1979

I'm gonna try Beth - hopefully GP will give me time off. I spent 5 hrs commuting to the office in Baker St London on Tuesday and by the time i got home all I did was go to bed!!

Here's a pic of our Icandy Peach twin travel system - all set up for newborns :) You can also see a bit of the nursery in the background - will get some shots of one of the cots at some point - the other side of the nursery is like a bomb site at the minute.
 



Attached Files:







Pram[1].jpg
File size: 37.2 KB
Views: 13


----------



## Cupcake1979

Here's my 28+2 bump update pic :)

And I just discovered my first 2 stretch marks... below the bump - they're hard to spot but I thought I was going to be lucky :( oh well - they'll remind me of carrying the boys when they're here!!
 



Attached Files:







Bump - 28+2.jpg
File size: 17.6 KB
Views: 13


----------



## topazicatzbet

you look fab hun, and i LOVE that pram. the colours ar so cool too. 

are you on facebook lucy think i have everyone else as a friend now.


----------



## topazicatzbet

phew house sale is still on.


----------



## Cupcake1979

Hi Beth, yes I am on fb - you'll find me under my maiden name - Lucy lay. To the rest of the gang feel free to add me.

Glad sale is still on too! That's a relief.


----------



## Cupcake1979

Also forgot to say Beth that we are considering callum James for one of our boys names! Hope you don't mind but it is a lovely name. I also like zach. And we need to make some decisions soon.


----------



## topazicatzbet

dont mind at all hun. im flattered that you like the name. i like zach too. 
right off to try and find you.


----------



## Cupcake1979

Aww Beth tried to add u on fb but pressed ignore by mistake - its this bloody new phone. Hope I'be added u again!


----------



## topazicatzbet

it says you accepted me hun. 

these phones are more trouble than they are worth sometimes


----------



## GlasgowGal

Beth - So glad your house sale is still on and your gran is home. Hopefully you'll get the house off your hands really soon and your gran's affairs get sorted, so your uncle does have so much control of things. Good luck at the GP and the Dentist. :thumbup: Hope all goes well and you get some advice on easing the pain in your hip.

Lucy - Love Your Bump!!! :happydance: Glad the boys are weighing well for their age. :thumbup: I def agree with your midwife, you need to be signed off work, so you can relax and keep those boys baking a little longer. Your pram is lovely - we looked at the Icandy Cherry, but settled on the Oyster. I'm going to buy a colour pack for the pushchair once I know what team were on, but just going with a plain old black carrycot for now. Can't put on a pic, cos the pram is at my in-laws (my mum has a mad superstition about prams in the house before the baby's born :shrug:).

:hugs:

L.x
 



Attached Files:







006.jpg
File size: 12.2 KB
Views: 7


----------



## babybears25

beth - glad your gran is finally home...hope you can sort out the will. sorry about your hips, hope the doc can help. hope your trip to the dentist goes ok, frankie loved it the first time we took her (i think the princess sticker he gave her helped!). thats great that your house sale is still on! :happydance:

lucy - love your bump pic and your pram is lovely! thats great news the boys are growing so well :happydance: like beth said you need to make sure you relax more so they have as much time as they can growing inside you :flower: dont worry about your stretch marks, i got loads when i had frankie...no new ones this time, but i am carrying alot smaller. like you said, its a lovely reminder of carrying your boys and they will fade lots! 

laura - bet you cant wait to get a colour pack for your oyster!! we got the my3 in red in the end. DH loves the colour red and we thought it would be fine for either gender.

my midwife just came over...its her last visit! she confirmed LO is extended breech and measuring quite big! she doesnt think it's likely that baby will turn now as it has been in this position for quite a while :nope: my c-section has been re-scheduled to weds 8th June so if i go into natural labour before then i will be having an emergency c-section...just got to wait and see what happens now x


----------



## Cupcake1979

Oh Laura they do some great colours in the oyster range, you'll be spoilt for choice. Loving the bump pic too. You look positively glowing! Have you had any thoughts on your birth plan.

Ah Clare can't believe bubs is being so naughty. He might surprise you by turning last min but I guess they won't check again until u go into labour? How u feeling about it all - are you anxious?


----------



## topazicatzbet

naughty little baby not turning. at least now you have a date to aim for.


----------



## GlasgowGal

Hey Claire - Sorry you've had no joy with LO turning but on the bright side they must be happy that the LO is happy and healthy in there to put your date back from the 3rd to the 8th. :thumbup: I looked at getting the red colour pack for my carrycot, but decided to go with the black and save the money until we knew our team - like Lucy says there are so many colours I'll probably want a different one when I know LO sex.

Lucy - Thank you for the compliment, I have to say though, I feel it's getting to be more of a flicker than a glow now - lol!!! :haha: Got my birth plan done a few weeks ago. I've kept it simple as I've heard from so many folk that they don't really look at it and of course complications can change the state of play at any time. Got my birthing ball and tens machine for at home and would like to use the birthing pool at the hospital, but other than that I'm open to see how things progress in terms of pain relief and other potentially necessary procedures. What about you? 

:hugs:

Laura.xxx


----------



## babybears25

Yes lucy i am feeling quite anxious about it all. It's such a shame baby is being naughty and staying breech as baby is happy and healthy in there, growing well and great hb and my midwife said my pregnancy has been perfect really so I would have probably had a really straightforward natural birth! and seeing as it was 11hours in total last time it probably would have been even quicker this time! oh well...thats life! It might turn?! 

how are you feeling lucy? how many weeks are they hoping you to reach? i love having one LO inside me but having 2 must be amazing! 

beth - yes it is nice to have a date to aim for and laura i am pleased they have changed the date to the 8th...however my due date is 10th and frankie arrived 3 days early...so if this one decides its ready to come out early whilst still breech i hope it all goes smoothly with emergency cs!! 

laura - i think you have done the best thing by waiting until LO arrives then you can choose one of the gender specific colours! xxx


----------



## GlasgowGal

Fx'd that you don't need an emergency C-section, Claire. 
Yeah, I'm happy to wait until LO is here to pick my colour pack, then I'll be absolutely sure that I get my favourite depending on whether we're team :blue: or team :pink:

I'm really pleased with myself today - I've done all my housework, including all the rubbish jobs i've been putting off. Also washed all the baby clothes etc, just waiting for them to dry now.

Was looking at another site earlier and there was a thread there talking about mum-to-be's three best bits about being pregnant and the three things that they couldn't have done without during their pregnancy. So here are mine:

*Best Bits*
1) Feeling LO move/hearing heartbeat/scans
2) Great skin/hair/nails
3) Getting to spend a guilt-free small fortune on all those lovely little things, that you've dreamed of buying since you started TTC. 
:happydance: :happydance: :happydance:

*Pregnancy must haves*
1) Proper Maternity Pyjamas.
2) Great big tubs of Gok Wan's Body Butter
3) Mama Spanx - Not the sexiest piece of kit you'll ever buy, but great for supporting back and bump particularly when wearing under-the-bump clothes.
:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## babydust1

Best Bits
1) Feeling LO move/hearing heartbeat/scans
2) i love having a baby bump!
3) Buying lovely little outfits for LO and organizing babies nursery :) 


Pregnancy must haves
1) Proper Maternity Clothes.
2) My Maternity Bras! i dont feel comfy in any other
3) My Pregnancy Pillow It Helps Me Sleep!


----------



## topazicatzbet

best bits

1 Feeling Josh move/hearing heartbeat/scans
2 getting to buy small summer baby cloths
3 my TMJ (jaw problem) goes away with the hormones.

Pregnancy must haves

1 maternity pillow
2 bump support
3 omeprazole for heartburn

callum was great at the dentist today, and i got away with just a clean, not bad to say i havent been for 7 years. josh wasnt keen on the noise from the clean though he was having a right wriggle. 
think he must have moved though cos my hip has been loads better today


----------



## babybears25

Love this Laura...great find :thumbup:

Best Bits

1)Feeling LO move/hearing heartbeat/scans
2)Having a baby bump
3)DH doing more housework :haha:

Pregnancy Must Haves

1)Pregnancy pillow
2)Gaviscon
3)Black maternity leggings - wear them all the time!


----------



## GlasgowGal

Helen - maternity bras thats a good one - couldn't manage without them either. :thumbup: I like having a baby bump too!

Claire - I know, I love these Q & A things too. :thumbup:

Beth - Glad you only needed a clean at the dentist, you must have been so relieved. :thumbup: And Josh moving too - bonus to get some relief from your sore hip. :happydance:

Been lucky enough not to get heartburn, but Gaviscon was definately top of my BF's must have list, she suffered something terrible with it. 

Just finished blowing up my birthing ball and what a laugh we had - Ozzy trying to play with it, but getting totally frustrated cos it's too big for him to do anything other than nose it across the room. :haha:

:hugs:

Laura.xxx


----------



## babybears25

beth - thats great news that josh moving has stopped your hip hurting. brill you only needed a clean after 7 years! and glad callum was good 

laura - thats funny about ozzy and the birthing ball! 

x


----------



## babydust1

heres another so thought id add it :)



When are you due: How many weeks?:
Was this planned or unplanned:
How much weight gained:
Is this your first pregnancy?:
Latest food craving:
Your top two name choices or baby's name:
Worst Thing about being pregnant:
Best Thing about being pregnant:
The first person you told was:
Are you more scared or excited:
Happy or mostly moody:
Last time you cried over something ridiculous was:
You pee an estimated __ times a day?:
Weirdest dream you've had since pregnant?:
Will you breast feed:
Words of wisdom:


heres mine :) 

When are you due: How many weeks?: - 15th September 11 - 23 weeks 
Was this planned or unplanned: - Planned
How much weight gained: - i dont really know lol as i lost a stone!
Is this your first pregnancy?: - yes
Latest food craving: - Fanta Fruit Twist
Your top two name choices or baby's name: Jack Benjamin - Abigail-Rose
Worst Thing about being pregnant: Needing to Pee all the time! 
Best Thing about being pregnant: Feeling Baby Kick 
The first person you told was: My Partner was with me & then my mum
Are you more scared or excited: Excited....Very!
Happy or mostly moody: Happy
Last time you cried over something ridiculous was: Today at a vet programme!
You pee an estimated __ times a day?: omg probs about 10!
Weirdest dream you've had since pregnant?: i havent really had any dreams lol
Will you breast feed: im going to try
Words of wisdom: i say probably rest all you can and dont stress over little things, :)


----------



## topazicatzbet

When are you due: How many weeks? 22 july 31 weeks now
Was this planned or unplanned: planned
How much weight gained:13 lb
Is this your first pregnancy?: no second
Latest food craving: chocolate
Your top two name choices or baby's name: joshua jacob
Worst Thing about being pregnant: tiredness
Best Thing about being pregnant: feeling baby kick
The first person you told was: callum
Are you more scared or excited: bit of both
Happy or mostly moody: happy
Last time you cried over something ridiculous was: 3 nights ago when callum wouldnt sleep
You pee an estimated __ times a day?: 8
Weirdest dream you've had since pregnant?: you have to sleep to dream!! callum wont let me
Will you breast feed: gonna try but wont stress if it doesnt happen
Words of wisdom: be flexable with your birth plan then you wont be dissapointed with the birth you get.


----------



## GlasgowGal

When are you due: How many weeks?: - 17th June 11 - 3.5 weeks 
Was this planned or unplanned: - Planned
How much weight gained: - 22lb
Is this your first pregnancy?: - No - 3rd.
Latest food craving: - Banana at 5 a.m. every morning :shrug:
Your top two name choices or baby's name: Logan Joseph - Mya Ann
Worst Thing about being pregnant: Anaemia, causing major breathlessness and palpitations! 
Best Thing about being pregnant is: Being Pregnant!!!
The first person you told was: My Partner & then my mum.
Are you more scared or excited: Excited....Very!
Happy or mostly moody: Very Happy!
Last time you cried over something ridiculous was: Three weeks ago, watching Dumbo with my god-daughter - the scene where he visits his mum, kills me everytime!
You pee an estimated __ times a day?: Think about 6 or 7.
Weirdest dream you've had since pregnant?: Being on a fairground big wheel and everytime it's my turn to get off the bar won't release and I have to go round again. :haha:
Will you breast feed: Definately going to try.
Words of wisdom: Look after yourself and enjoy it - it's a privilege that men never get to experience. 

L.x


----------



## babybears25

When are you due: How many weeks?: - 10th June 11 - 2.5 weeks 
Was this planned or unplanned: - Planned
How much weight gained: - 25lb
Is this your first pregnancy?: - No 2nd
Latest food craving: - Banana milkshake
Your top two name choices or baby's name: Joseph Andrew - Brooke Olivia 
Worst Thing about being pregnant: Heartburn & being not being able to sleep on my tummy
Best Thing about being pregnant is: Being Pregnant :happydance:
The first person you told was: My hubby & Frankie
Are you more scared or excited: Very excited
Happy or mostly moody: Happy!
Last time you cried over something ridiculous was: When frankie wouldnt go to sleep and wanted about 6 stories read...DH came to the rescue luckily!
You pee an estimated __ times a day?: 8ish
Weirdest dream you've had since pregnant?: had lots of weird dreams!!
Will you breast feed: Going to try again
Words of wisdom: Enjoy pregnancy, try not to stress and from previous experience try to eat as healthily as you can :flower:


----------



## GlasgowGal

Hey Ladies,

How are you all doing? I'm afraid I'm feeling a bit sorry for myself today :blush:. I'm exhausted, I've been really breathless and had frequent spells of palpitations for past 24 hours and I was awake from 2.30 a.m. until 6 a.m. Bump is heavy and crampy and my back is really sore, but other than that I could run a marathon :haha:. Anyway, that's my moan for the day - what's happening with you guys?

Lucy - Did you get your GP to sign you off work yet?

Bailey - Your furrbabies are just so cute! What are they called?

Beth - How are things with your house sale? Going smoothly now, I hope! Hope Josh is staying away from your sore hip!

Claire - How you feeling now? Saw on FB that you seem to be having as much fun as me today.

Helen - Great Q & A game - really enjoyed filling it in. :thumbup:

:hugs:

Laura.xxx


----------



## babybears25

laura...i feel your pain! been feeling the same as you today. really fed up and more than ready to meet this baby! just so tired and achey :( not long to go now...


----------



## topazicatzbet

i feel for you girls, thoses last few weeks are killers, im already feeling them so god help me in a few weeks time.

im shattered after todays shift and aching all over. dont know how im gonna manage 4 days in a row next week. at least then i ll be done and can attempt to take it easier (ha ha yeah right not possible with callum)

laura have you spoken to your midwife about the palpitations?


----------



## GlasgowGal

Hiya,

Yeah MW says it's the anaemia had my iron tablets upped on Monday. 

I hate moaning, because I genuinely do love being pregnant and I'm greatful for every second of it including the not-so-fab bits. I am feeling a bit better today, but like you Claire, I'm so ready to meet my baby now - wish I knew when that will be. I'm rubbish at being patient and not knowing when I'll go into labour is a killer for me - could be anytime until 27th June and that's ages away. :hissy::hissy::hissy:

L.x


----------



## babydust1

27th june is my birthday!! 

but i dont want you to wait till then because i wouldnt like to :( 

i hope your little babies come soon i cant wait to see pics!! :)


----------



## babybears25

Aww Beth being a nurse must be such hard work, I was moaning working in an office sat at my desk all day! Just think after those 4 shifts next week you won't be back there for ages! and you can enjoy lots of time with Callum before LO arrives.

I know exactly how you feel Laura...part of me wants to get excited and is thinking yay 2 weeks today and my baby will be here (if baby stays breech and I have the planned c-section)....BUT (and thats a big fat BUT!) if he/she turns it could be up to 2 weeks after my due date i guess? not sure what happens when you go overdue (as Frankie was 3 days early)? so that would be 24th June :( I really, really don't want to wait that much longer. 

I'm not feeling much better today...exhusted to be honest and have had a few sudden sharp pains shooting down my lower back, into my bum and down my leg?! One time it was so painful I had to stop what I was doing! 

helen i really hope my baby comes soon too! 

can't wait to post pics for you girls and tell you my birth story! Can't believe i've known you all my whole pregnancy (and whilst TTC)...it's been a lovely chatting through everything :)


----------



## SarahJane

I can't believe how close everyone is getting now. I am so excited to hear the stories and see the pics.

I am having a weird one. I feel incredibly pregnant again. It is certainly possible but I am too scared to test as at 8DPO it is way too early. I will be testing on Saturday so please all keep fingers crossed for me xxx


----------



## topazicatzbet

this new job is actually much easier than the one i was doing when preg with callum, i was doing 12.5hr shifts then. 

4 more to go, my back is killing me tonight, and feeling a bit crampy.

laura and claire, really hope your lo's dont keep you hanging around. 

sarah i ve got everything crossed for you hun. hang on a few more days before testing no point before 10dpo.


----------



## GlasgowGal

Claire - Sorry you're not feeling any better today, sweetie. I know, I can't believe how long we've all been together - it's been lovely being able to talk and share my thoughts with you guys. :hugs:

Helen - Can't wait to see all the baby pics - its so exciting, a baby every month until september & two in june!!! :happydance:

Sarah - :dust: Fx'd for your :bfp: sweetie :dust: 

Beth - Hope your cramp has subsided. :hugs:

Love

Laura.xxx


----------



## babybears25

:dust: got my fingers crossed for you Sarah!

thanks Laura...feeling better this morning actually, probably the thought of making a big chocolate cake is helping haha! going to take it into work, every so often we bake things and sell them and donate money to charity.

oh my goodness beth, dont know how you coped last time :nope: i really hope we aren't waiting for our babies either! 

xxx


----------



## topazicatzbet

I did 4 11 hour night shifts at 33 weeks last time no way i could do that now. Although feel like i ve done a night shift with callums sleeping habits at the mo.


----------



## babydust1

i have everything crossed for you sarah :) 

im 24 weeks today :yipee:


----------



## topazicatzbet

Yay. happy v day.


----------



## babydust1

thankyou beth!!! :) 

how are you hows little callum? xx


----------



## topazicatzbet

I'm just really tired. Callum is teething again and not sleeping. Thinly im getting about 5 hours a night.

I tried getting an appointment at the docs today for my hip but they are full so hot to rong tom at 8 to try and get an appointment. if not its gonna be next week but I'm working most of it.


----------



## Cupcake1979

Happy v day Helen that's great news! Clare and Laura sorry you've been having a difficult time lately. I hope these babies arrive soon with uncomplicated births. Keeping everything crossed for u both and hopefully in a couple of weeks we'll see some gorgeous baby pics and find out the sex if your Lo's. I'm so excited for you.

Poor old Beth sounds like you have it tough with a lack of sleep and your shift work. Only a few more to go then u can try and have some rest.

Sarah wishing u lots of luck for testing at the weekend. Hoping to see a lovely shiny bfp 

As for me I got signed off today. I'm shattered and gp was more than willing to sign me off till my annual leave kicks in on 17th June. Bump is also measuring 39 weeks! Can you believe it! 10 weeks ahead of where it should be! My blood tests came back also showing low iron levels so I'm being put on iron tablets from now in. I guess that's maybe why I'm so tired.


----------



## babybears25

happy v day helen!! :)

sorry your hip is still hurting beth, hope you get an appt soon. and what a nightmare callum is teething again :( I am shattered even on 8 hours sleep so I can't imagine what you feel like!


lucy - glad you have been signed off...sounds like you more than needed it! time to rest...boys are growing very well then!! hopefully the iron tablets will help you feel better.

xxx


----------



## SarahJane

After all my positivity... I am now spotting so looks like AF is on the way again (I spotted 5 days before AF last month too) - BOO! :wacko::cry: Onto month 2...

Happy V day Helen :happydance:

Glad the twins are growing so nicely Lucy and glad you signed yourself off, very sensible 

Claire - hope the chocolate cake worked (last time I made one I cried because I forgot the eggs:haha:)

Laura - hope you are well hun 

beth - get some rest! That's an order... tell them to get lost at work if you are tired (go to your GP if needed) You and bump are too important to be tired :hugs:

Love to all xxx


----------



## menageriemom

Hi girls, I'm sorry for such a rude break! Have just had a lot going on. Matilda seems to be doing just fine, I am able to feel her move around on the outside now. The last couple weeks I think I suffered a bit of antenatal depression, it has not been fun. In fact I've felt like such a horrible person! I'm still negative on pre-pregnancy weight because some days it's hard to want to eat and I have been sleeping a lot, too. But the last couple days have been looking brighter. I am lucky to have a very, very supportive husband.

It's amazing how far along everybody is!! :wacko: Claire, I am sure you are counting down the days! Lucy, I am happy to hear you are off work now and able to relax a little more. I know you ladies are getting to that uncomfortable point where you just want your LO here! 

Happy V-day Helen!!!! :happydance: Have you posted a bump pic recently? 

Sarah, sorry to hear you are spotting :( but if AF is back with some regularity already that's good news. I've got my fingers crossed permanently until you get that BFP! :dust:

I still have a little more reading to do to catch up, on top of everything else I am having to play catch up with work and have been stupidly busy with that. Thanks for all the FB adds, too!! If I'm missing anyone, please let me know :)


----------



## babydust1

no i havent posted a new bump pic but i will do soon hun :) 

happy 22 weeks :yipee:

im sorry about the spotting sarah and i have fingers crossed you get your BFP anytime soon :hugs:


----------



## topazicatzbet

awe sorry sarah but i think its a positive your cycle is regular.

i ve only 4 more shifts to go at work and we are having a staffing crisis at the mo so cant go off sick, will hobble through them.
tbh its not really work thats the problem its callums sleeping habits. 

lucy glad your off work now, oh we will all be on mat leave soon. sounds lie your bump is doing fab. 

bailey, good to have you back. hope your feeling a bit better, i was hit with depression and anxiety at the start of this preg from out the blue so if you need to talk im here, these hormones have a lot to answer for.


----------



## babybears25

sorry your spotting sarah, but great your cycle is so regular! will keep my fingers crossed for your BFP next month :) the chocolate cake turned out great!

nice to hear from you bailey, sorry you have been feeling depressed...really hope it passes soon. pregnancy is not easy, yes i am definitely counting down the days!!

think i've got a bug...or it's just a hormonal pregnancy thing but I have been feeling very sick since about 4pm and really weak like ive got no energy. lovely DH went and got me some lucozade :) x


----------



## topazicatzbet

hope you feel better soon


----------



## babybears25

thanks beth, feeling alot better today thanx. 

I've found a new thing to crave lol anything with yoghurt on...you know like from health food stores like youghurt peanuts and yoghurt raisins!! cant stop eating them! i suppose its a little better than chocolate!?!

anyone else got any new random cravings? x


----------



## GlasgowGal

Hiya,

Glad your feeling better today, Claire. Lucozade is a miracle worker :thumbup:

Beth - Congrats on only having 4 shifts to go. Don't know how you managed 12 hour shifts when you were carrying Callum.

Lucy - Pleased to hear that you been signed off and your bump is measuring so well. Now you can get youself lots of rest and relaxation and forget all about work for ages. :happydance:

Sarah - Sorry to hear that your spotting sweetie, but like the others said it is a sign the your cycle is back on track, which can only help in TTC. As helen said we'll be keeping our fx'd and sending loads of :dust: until we see that :bfp:

Helen - Happy 24 weeks! Can't wait for a new bump pic !!!

Bailey - Sorry you've not been feeling too grand - these pregnancy hormones have got a lot to answer for. Glad hubby is taking good care of you. :hugs:

:happydance: AFM - I'm 37 weeks today - woohoo!!! :happydance: So to celebrate here's my full-term bump pics.
 



Attached Files:







PG37Wks.jpg
File size: 20.8 KB
Views: 5









PG37Wks2.jpg
File size: 23.3 KB
Views: 4









PG37wks3.jpg
File size: 26.7 KB
Views: 5


----------



## babydust1

wow Laura your pics are lovely :) you really look wonderful love the middle picture thats so nice & im loving your top :D

happy 37 week :yipee: xx

happy 32 weeks Beth :yipee: xx

happy 38 weeks claire :yipee: xx

glad you feel a little better claire, not long now chick :) 

well i think i may have got insomnia back again! :( 

i had it at the beginning of my pregnancy from week 4 till week 9 now it seems i may have it again, i went to bed at about 10 last night and was still laid awake at 6 then fell asleep and woke at 8! my partner says my eyes look like there about to touch my knees! thanks for that lol :(


----------



## topazicatzbet

yay laura, love the full term bump. 
sorry to hear your not sleeping helen, at least i have a reason thats keeping me awake rather than just not being able to sleep. 

i ve started on the raspberry leaf tablets today and got a docs appointment this afternoon for my hip.

if it is spd im gonna contact the hospital to see my birth notes for callum cos im stressing that spd and low pubic arch is gonna end up with another emergency forceps or section delivery. 

id much rather have an early induction or a planned section.


----------



## babydust1

ive been getting a bad hip too on my right side but midwife says its probably because baby is laid transverse position :(

the 1st picture is apparently how baby is laid

and second picture is how it should be laid

im hoping it turns before 27 weeks doctor says or else they may have to book me in for c-section cuz there is no way baby can be deliverd vaginally like that
 



Attached Files:







L10-6_01.jpg
File size: 5.4 KB
Views: 29









L10-4_01.jpg
File size: 4.7 KB
Views: 31


----------



## topazicatzbet

I'm hoping its just cos he is laid on that side he was head down at 28 weeks but could have moved.


----------



## babydust1

yeah most likely but hope it goes away for you soon it must be so hard having hip pain, not getting enough sleep and callum teething :(


----------



## GlasgowGal

Thanks Sweetie! I got my top in New Look. I'm not usually a fan of these T's with writing on, but really liked this one, somehow didn't seem as cheesy as some of the other i've seen. Sorry to hear your not sleeping - it's one of the more rubbish things caused by these cursed pregnancy hormones. :growlmad: I find that i can usually get to sleep fine, for a couple of hours, but then i'll wake up around 2 or 3 a.m. then can't get back to sleep until 6ish and there's no sleeping beyond 8 a.m. with Ozzy around, cos he jumps on me until i get up to feed him and let him out. :haha:

Beth - Glad you've got an appt for your hip and good for you asking for your notes to be checked etc. It's good that you're so informed, re: early induction. I wouldn't have a clue what to ask for. Happy 32 weeks btw!!!:happydance:

Claire - Happy 38 Weeks to you too :happydance: You're nearly there!!!

:hugs:

Laura.xxx


----------



## topazicatzbet

just saw a lovely lady doctor who had a good feel of my pelvis and said she was sure it wasnt spd and more the way he is laid, he has is head in my groin.

she said she couldnt feel any seperation or unstablenes in my pelvis, so yay i can relax a bit about the birth now and hopefully once he engages it might be better. 

hopefully once i ve finished work on sat it wont be as bad too. 

really glad he is still head down though, hopefully he should stay like that now as he has been in that position for the past 4 weeks now.


----------



## babybears25

laura - yay congrats on your 37 week full term bump!! :happydance: lovely pics and i love the t-shirt too. i have one that says 'baby on board' and it has a pic of snoopy in a boat on it! sorry your not sleeping very well, its almost like our bodies way of preparing us for the night feeds lol :haha:

sorry about your insomnia and hip pain helen :( i'm sure baby will turn soon, just hope it turns the right way unlike my naughty LO!! 

beth - so glad it's not spd and that josh is still head down :flower: hope the discomfort eases soon for you!

x


----------



## menageriemom

Laura you look so wonderful! Love the shirt :) 

Reading about all this pain is making me hurt! I hope you girls get some relief soon. Beth I hope this time goes easier than last for you, I know a not-so-pleasant birth experience the first time adds a lot of anxiety for ones after. 

Helen not much longer until you are in double digits! 

Craving wise all I want is Mexican food, luckily DH's restaurant makes their own pico de gallo, guacamole and salsa and stocks organic tortilla chips so I've been all over that :p

Has anybody tried contacting Widget? She hasn't been on since she announced Eleanor was here, last time I checked. Hope she's doing OK!


----------



## babybears25

I love mexican food Bailey! Hope you had a lovely birthday :flower:

No I havent seen or heard anything from Widget...guess shes just busy being a mummy :baby:

Hope everyone is having a nice bank holiday weekend :thumbup:

I can actually say now that I will (probably) have my baby next week!! exciting! :happydance: 

How is everyone feeling? Beth and Helen are your hips any better? AFM I have a sore throat and headache today, so does DH. I am jealous he can have lemsips and i have to sit and suffer :growlmad:


----------



## topazicatzbet

having good and bad days with my hip atm. think it really does depend on how he is laying. 

hope your feeling better claire. got to get better ready for next week. cant wait to see what team your on. 

well this weekend we have had our first case of hiccups and i ve had some bh which i never got with callum.


----------



## babybears25

sorry about your hip beth...hope he moves into a more comfortable position for you soon!

how funny beth, i was just thinking yesterday that this LO hasn't had hiccups at all and Frankie had them all the time whilst i was pregnant. I have been getting quite strong BH for a couple of weeks now...they are quite uncomfortable sometimes!!

I am feeling alot better today thanks :) very glad!


----------



## menageriemom

So excited for you Claire! Have you got all of the baby's stuff set up?


----------



## babybears25

thanks bailey! yes everything is ready and waiting :) I will take pics of nursery and upload later. as we rent our house we can't properly decorate but will get some more bits and pieces to brighten up the room when we know which team we are on!! x


----------



## babybears25

Here are some pics of the nursery (with Frankie's paintings on the wall), bags packed ready and a cute t-shirt I got Frankie from Next the other day...
 



Attached Files:







640.jpg
File size: 27.4 KB
Views: 8









642.jpg
File size: 31 KB
Views: 3









644.jpg
File size: 41.2 KB
Views: 4









643.jpg
File size: 44.9 KB
Views: 3


----------



## topazicatzbet

the nursery looks great. i love the t shirt, im planning on getting callum one. im also gonna get him a toy from josh but not sure what yet. 


just picked callum up from nursery and h is in the dog house, he bite another child today and has been pushing the other kids:blush: he did give the other kid a cuddle after though so redeamed himself a bit but i think its time for the naughty spt to kick into action. 

josh had another case of the hiccups today, im sure thats what they are now.


----------



## babybears25

oh dear...i think your right it might be time for the naughty spot! our kids are such naughty monkeys arent they!! frankie was awful yesterday, really badly behaved and rude! shes not usually that bad, just cheeky usually. and just think beth....we are having another one eek!!


----------



## topazicatzbet

im expecting callum to really start playing up when josh arrives cos he will be too young to understand, everyone keeps asking if he is excited about josh but the poor kid doesnt have a clue whats coming.


----------



## babybears25

very true...poor Callum just wont understand as he's so young. I think frankie understands and when we talk about it with her she gets excited...but when the baby is actually here I think she may get jealous? oh well we will find out soon won't we! x


----------



## topazicatzbet

claire, how often have you seen your midwife towards the end. 

i last saw her at 28 weeks and not again til 34, just wondering how often i ll start to see her.


----------



## babybears25

I saw my MW at 28, 32, 35 & 37 weeks and I'm not seeing her again now due to LO being breech and me being low risk other than that. as I have an appointment with a consultant on monday (when I am 39+3) to take blood, check blood pressure and urine etc and to talk me through the c-section!! but I expect I would have seen my MW again at 39 weeks aswell if baby was behaving! x


----------



## topazicatzbet

blimey im being short changed then. saw her at 28+4 weeks and then go back at 34 + 4. how much you betting i dont get seen til 37+4 then 40 +4


----------



## GlasgowGal

Hi Ladies,

Claire - Your nursery is lovely - great idea to put frankie's pics up in there, it'll help her to feel involved in it all. :thumbup: How's your sore throat?

Helen & Beth - Hope your hips are okay and those naughty LO's find a comfy place to settle. 

Beth - RE: your midwife contact - mine is pretty much the same as claire's. I saw MW every 6 weeks from week 10 to week 28+5, then at 31+5, 34+5 and I'm seeing her again today (37+5). I'm positive that we have another appt at 39 weeks ish, but will let you know later after I've seen her. Think they'll probably see you at closer intervals after your 34 week appt though.

Bailey - How are you doing? Feeling a bit better, I hope! :hugs:

Lucy - How's your mat leave going? I hope you're getting plenty of rest! How are things with the trial?

Well I'm going back to bed now - lets see if there's any chance of me getting back to sleep, before Ozzy wants to get up. :nope:

Love to all,

Laura.xxx


----------



## GlasgowGal

Well there was me thinking that now my LO has turned, he/she was going to behave - no such luck people :nope: Went to see my midwife today and all my tests checked out; haemaglobin and platlets are back up, urine fine, heartbeat strong, bump measuring perfectly, then she check the position and the head is nowhere near engaged. :dohh: So I have to go for a scan on Friday a.m. to checked the position of my placenta, in case it's preventing LO from engaging. Will keep you posted, but for now i'm off to do some research.

BTW Beth my next MW appt (all things being equal now) is in a fortnight so they definately should start getting more frequent for you. :hugs:

L.x


----------



## Cupcake1979

Argh wrote a response on my phone but it didn't upload! Have to try and remember what I said!

Hey Bailey great to have you back, hope you're starting to feel better!

Clare and Beth hope things go ok for both of you when the new arrivals come along. Bribery is a good thing and lots of presents and attention seems the best way to go. 

I'm surprised we don't gave ant early babies here with both Clare and Laura now being officially full term!

Helen try not to worry about babies position. You still have up to 35wks for him to turn so hopefully he'll come good in the end. At 32 wks we see what these babies are doing as after that time they'll run out of room to turn. If twin 1 is head down then they'll go for natural birth but if breech then I'll be booked for elective c section.

Clare your nursery looks lovely. Will have to get an updated pic of ours sometime soon. Been doing the babies washing and ironing and packing for hospital so its a mess. Hopefully once I get a bit more straight I'll be able to get you some pics!

Beth judging from what the ladies have said it does sound like you're being shortchanged with the midwife. I'm now seeing mine every week for blood pressure checks which is strange as my bp is always low but I guess they have to keep a close eye as I'm high risk. I'd def goback and query your appointments hun.

Laura how you now feeling considering you've been on your iron supplements for a while? I've been put on them this week but feel exhausted all the time. Are you feeling any better.

Guys also wanted to ask what you've packed for hospital. Would be great if you could share a list with me.

Loving having time away from work. Even though I was signed off on Thursday I had to work on Friday and complete a handover with the guy taking on my job. I've also had an hours call with a colleague today. Just hope it stops from now on!


----------



## GlasgowGal

Hi Lucy,

I do feel much better now since i've been taking the iron tablets, but they did take a good couple of weeks to kick in. The breathlessness and palpitations were driving me mad and making me so tired, but definately feel much better now.

Glad you're enjoying your mat leave, hope work leave you in peace now that you've handed everything over.

Love Laura.xxx


----------



## topazicatzbet

lucy there is a great thread in 3rd try for hospital bags and what to pack. 

my list is upstairs so will get it later and type it up for you. 

1 shift down 3 to go and my hip is killing me today, josh is well wedged over there today. 

i couldnt sleep last night as well cos i was so uncomfy despite my body pillow. the joys of the last few weeks eh.


----------



## menageriemom

Claire the nursery is lovely! Can't wait for details of today's events! Hope you are doing well :hugs:

Laura I hope you get good news Friday! Glad everything checked out :)

Lucy I hope that your work gives you a break soon, take full advantage of the quiet in your home for the next few weeks! 

I guess I should enjoy these few weeks where I physically feel well and somewhat comfortable, huh? :p 

I've got family (father and brother) driving down 14 hours to come visit us next Monday so the cleaning starts tomorrow! My house needs a serious de-dog hairing and overall scrub and I am way behind on laundry. :dohh:


----------



## topazicatzbet

woo hoo just seen claires face book status.


congratulations guess he couldnt wait til next week. hope your recovering well


----------



## GlasgowGal

:happydance: Congratulations Sweetie! :happydance: Oliver Andrew is a lovely name. Can't wait to see some pics. Take care and lots of love & :hugs:

Laura.xxx


----------



## Cupcake1979

Oh wow can't wait for clares birth story! Congratulations hun on your little boy  x


----------



## Cupcake1979

It'll be you next Laura ;-)


----------



## Cupcake1979

topazicatzbet said:


> lucy there is a great thread in 3rd try for hospital bags and what to pack.
> 
> my list is upstairs so will get it later and type it up for you.
> 
> 1 shift down 3 to go and my hip is killing me today, josh is well wedged over there today.
> 
> i couldnt sleep last night as well cos i was so uncomfy despite my body pillow. the joys of the last few weeks eh.

Thanks Beth just checked out this thread on the third tri board and it was brilliant - didn't even realise it was there do thank you! Poor you and your hip - hope u get a good nights sleep tonight. And yay for 3 shifts to go! You'll be finished in no time


----------



## GlasgowGal

Happy 30 Weeks Lucy! :happydance:

Happy 23 Weeks Bailey! :happydance:

Happy 25 Weeks Helen! :happydance:


----------



## babydust1

thankyou very much :) sorry i havent been on lately im visiting my mum im here till the 13th when i have my baby scan!! :D

hope you are all ok! :) 

cant believe i only have 15 weeks left how exciting :) 

its been really exciting lately for me as ive been seeing baby's limbs coming out and been able to feel them at the sides of my belly its amazing lol

im at the hospital in the morning for the glucose test! how fun ey lol 

i baught some bibs today personalised ones 

that say i Love My Daddy
Mummy's Little Miracle, 
& Worth The Wait ;)

i also got my pram set & ribbon so i can hang a silver dummy from the hood of my pram :) 

the first 3 pics are my pram, pram set & ribbon for my hood so i can hang a silver show dummy
 



Attached Files:







12102_black.jpg
File size: 25.6 KB
Views: 2









247852_10150318908594966_752879965_9908837_7289892_n.jpg
File size: 26.9 KB
Views: 2









248058_10150312695464966_752879965_9842171_7520394_n.jpg
File size: 50.4 KB
Views: 2


----------



## babydust1

this one is the bibs :)

cant believe babys a egg plant!!! :D
 



Attached Files:







247414_10150318899134966_752879965_9908639_6053052_n.jpg
File size: 27.9 KB
Views: 1









249292_10150318905774966_752879965_9908758_7269891_n.jpg
File size: 24.8 KB
Views: 1









254045_10150318900994966_752879965_9908666_2301799_n.jpg
File size: 27.2 KB
Views: 1


----------



## GlasgowGal

Your pram set is lovely, Sweetie. How long is it now until you have your scan?

L.x


----------



## babydust1

wow just realised claire as had her baby :) 

congratulations on your little boy claire cant wait to see pics and read your birth story :hugs:

11 days now im getting really excited just hope baby co-operates! :)


----------



## topazicatzbet

your welcome lucy, i found the thread really helpfull when having callum and have used it again this time.
here is my list 

for josh

15 nappies
wipes (i dont do cotton wool)
nappy sacks
blanket
scratch mitts
booties
hat
baby grow (one with feet one with out)
vests x2
going home outfit + socks. 

for me
maternity pads (2x10 pads) 
breast pads x10 
nursing bra x2
pjs x2
wash bag
hair brush
knickers x2
socks x2
slippers
nightie to give birth in
tens machine

to pack last thing
purse
tv card (left over from my gran, prob wont use it but might as well take it.)
ipod
mobile and charger


parents will bring my going home cloths when picking us up cos i dont know what the weather will be like. 

helen love the pram, cant wait for your scan and to find ot what team your on, im thinking pink. we need a few more girls to even up the numbers.


----------



## babydust1

topazicatzbet said:


> your welcome lucy, i found the thread really helpfull when having callum and have used it again this time.
> here is my list
> 
> for josh
> 
> 15 nappies
> wipes (i dont do cotton wool)
> nappy sacks
> blanket
> scratch mitts
> booties
> hat
> baby grow (one with feet one with out)
> vests x2
> going home outfit + socks.
> 
> for me
> maternity pads (2x10 pads)
> breast pads x10
> nursing bra x2
> pjs x2
> wash bag
> hair brush
> knickers x2
> socks x2
> slippers
> nightie to give birth in
> tens machine
> 
> to pack last thing
> purse
> tv card (left over from my gran, prob wont use it but might as well take it.)
> ipod
> mobile and charger
> 
> 
> parents will bring my going home cloths when picking us up cos i dont know what the weather will be like.
> 
> helen love the pram, cant wait for your scan and to find ot what team your on, im thinking pink. we need a few more girls to even up the numbers.

lol thanks beth :) & i know not long now just 11 more days :happydance:

i dont have a clue what it is i dont even have an idea i thought boy before i seen it had its legs crossed now i just dont have a clue lol :) :shrug:


----------



## GlasgowGal

Hi ladies,

Went for my scan today and all is good. :happydance: My placenta is well out of the way and LO's head seems to have engaged since MW check on wed. :thumbup: He also did some measurements and estimates that LO is about 5lbs 12oz at the moment. 

It was great to see it again, even though it's too big to get a good sense of what your looking at, we did get a little face shot and it had it's hand resting on it's cheek. :thumbup: I'm am so excited now - just can't wait to meet my little boy/girl soon. :happydance:

38 Weeks today - only two weeks to go until my EDD!!!

Beth - Happy 33 weeks!!! And thanks for the hospital-bag list - I'd forgot to put nappy sacks in mine :dohh: 

Have a fab weekend everyone - hope the weather holds up for all of you (it's positively tropical up here - Glasgow is just not accustomed to 25C+ temps).

Love & :hugs:

Laura.xxx


----------



## menageriemom

Happy 38 weeks Laura! Happy to hear that your LO has engaged! :happydance: now it's time to start counting down the days! (But I'm sure you have already!) Do you have anything left to buy? 

Happy 33 weeks Beth! 

Sarah, not sure if I missed the post but did AF come for you?

Helen I love the bibs, "Worth the wait"... so true!


----------



## babydust1

wow happy 38 weeks Laura so happy that your LO is engaged :)

well i went for my diabetese test this morning, if they dont contact me with results all is good, they listened to babies heartbeat which was beating away at 140bpm :) 

baby is no longer transverse and is now breech lol :)

luckily enough it has plenty of time to change :)


----------



## babybears25

hi ladies :)

thanks for your messages! 

i will post my birth story soon, wasn't expecting him to arrive that early! but i was right...team blue!

i feel so lucky and happy (and a bit sore!!)

xxx


----------



## Cupcake1979

Oh congrats Clare. Just seen your pics on fb. Did u end up with a c section?

Laura glad baby is engaged and all ok at your end. Now just a matter of time!

Helen loving the pram set - so gorgeous! And the bibs are very cute too. Glad hb was nice n strong at your check up. Also its quite common for babies to be breech up to 8 months or so, as you say you still have time for baby to turn.

Bought my birthing nighties today. Got them from primark with buttons at the top - nice and cheap so I can throw them away afterwards. Hopefully finishing up the packing this weekend. Then on Monday I have my cervix measured as part of this twin trial and then I have another scan booked for 13th June to check on babies growth. I recon they'll weigh around 4.5 lbs by then


----------



## topazicatzbet

he is a real cutie claire looking forward to hearing all the details.

hope the test comes back ok helen.

got to love those primark nighties lucy, i used one with callum and have one again this time. 

well i just have tom to go at work now :happydance:
i wasnt expecting anything from work but they did get me a bunch of flowers and a card signed by the saff that were on today, (obviously last min)

one of the patients gave me a card bless her and it had £20 in it for a present for josh and callum. thought that was really sweet.

oh and im a melon argh!!!


----------



## GlasgowGal

Bailey - I'm so counting down now - really can't wait. How are you doing?

Helen - Hope your tests go well for you and LO turns - Our LO was breach until 35 weeks and then just turned.

Claire - Oliver is just gorgeous and the pics of him and Frankie are adorable. :thumbup:

Lucy - I got my birthing nighties from Primark too! Great minds, I thought it was pointless buying expensive ones, cos I'll just throw them away afterwards too.

Beth - One shift to go! :happydance: Saw your flowers on fb, they're lovely. Congrats on being a melon :happydance: You'll be a bigger melon like me in a couple of weeks, lol!!!

:hugs:
L.x


----------



## babybears25

here is my birth story...

*Emergency C-Section Birth Story of Baby Oliver* :baby:

1st June 2011 (38 + 5)

3.30am - Turned over in bed and thought Id wet myself! Sat up and felt more fluid so then knew it was my waters breaking. Woke up DH (who went into a mad panic!) he got a towel for me to put between my legs as when I stood up there was a big gush!! 

I rang hospital and explained baby was breech and I had a c-section booked in. They told me to come down asap. I got dressed, quickly checked I had everything we needed in hospital bags. DH woke up Frankie and packed a little bag for her.

3.40am  Drove to in-laws and put Frankie to bed there. I was all shakeyin shock I think as really wasnt expecting baby to come early. I felt my first contraction already, quite mild pain, like a period cramp but a bit uncomfortable.

4.00am  Father-in-law drove me and DH to hospital and we arrived at 4.00am. As we pulled up I felt another contraction, similar to the first one. A lovely midwife met us at the delivery suite and asked me for urine sample. We went into a delivery room and she took some blood, also put monitors on me to monitor babys heart rate and my contractions. She said that a specialist/surgeon (I dont actually know what his title was!) was coming in to see me, to check position of baby and to check the position of my womb/cervix. Whilst we were waiting for him, I had another contraction which was worse than the other 2, but still bearablejust had to concentrate and breath through it. 

4.30am - He came in, confirmed baby was breech and that I would definitely need a c-section. He then examined me internally (which was very uncomfortable) and looked surprisedhe said I was already 4cm dilated!! Id only had 3 contractions!! He said it was a shame baby was breech as he would have expected me to have a quick labour as I was dilating so quickly.

5.00am  We were just sat waiting to see when I was going to have c-section, midwife returned and said it would be happening then! It was all so quick! 

5.15am  Anaesthetist came and spoke to me about epidural and specialist explained the procedure of the c-section and I signed the consent form. DH was sent off to put on scrubs and I was led down to theatre.

5.30am - Went into theatre which was so weird. Really cold in there and 5 women in there that did different jobs. One was doing paperwork, one did my epidural, one took some blood and put a drip of fluid in my arm, one was just chatting and reassuring me and the lovely midwife was there holding my hand she said I looked worried ( I was!) it was all so sudden and DH wasnt allowed in yet, I felt so unprepared. The radio was on and a couple of them starting singing, it was the most surreal experience, almost like a dream! The epidural itself wasnt that bad, I just had to slump over a pillow and lean my head on the midwifes shoulder, then I felt a scratch in my back and a warm sensation come over my bum and legs, then they laid me down and held my legs up until I couldnt feel them anymore.

5.50am  epidural had kicked in, I was laid down and I was sprayed with ice cold spray which I couldnt feel. So they went and got DH. He was so good chatting to me like normal, they put a screen up and started. I could feel a thing, then midwife said there would be some pressure as they pushed on my chest to move baby down.

6.10am  my beautiful baby boy :baby: Oliver was born :cry: :happydance: I cried! It was so amazing that he was finally here. He had a little cry and the midwife wrapped him up in a purple blanket and purple hat and he was passed to DH, and then he brought him over to my face. DH was over the moon to have a son, we were both so emotional. Decided to call him Oliver.

6.45am  Operation was over and we were moved into recovery. 

Had to stay in hospital until midday on 3rd June. Wound is quite sore but feeling better each day. For all you ladies that end up having a c-section, it really isnt as bad as you think its going to be. The aftercare the midwives give you is brilliant. Yes, I am a bit sore but the pain is worth it :cloud9:

Thanks for reading x


----------



## babydust1

wow claire, that made me so tearful what a beautiful story, and it happend so quick for you im glad to hear your recovering well & congratulations to you & you husband on a gorgeous little boy :) xxx


----------



## Cupcake1979

Aww Clare thank you so much for your birth story it made me well up! I'm glad to hear it wasn't as bad as it could have been and was over quite quickly. Trying not to panic in case I end up needing a c section for the twins but your experience definately helps and its good to hear midwives were helpful to you afterwards. Where were you placed afterwards? On the post natal ward or in one of those side rooms and did the ward seem busy?
:cry:
How are you adjusting now Oliver is home. Bless frankie, she looks like a very proud big sister so I hope she has accepted her new brother well.

Hope you're not in too much pain either. Can you get up and about ok or are you trying to rest - prob and understatement with a new born in the house.

Sorry for all the questions!

Much love to you and your perfect little family x


----------



## babybears25

glad you enjoyed reading my story ladies.

honestly lucy...dont panic about a c-section. the aftercare is very good and midwives will help you do everything. it is uncomfortable, but as long as you take the pain relief they give you and dont over do it you will be fine. i have been trying to rest but also making sure im not sat down for too long...even if i just have a little walk to the kitchen and back!

i was put on the post natal ward with 3 other mums the first night then I moved into a private side room on the second night cos there was one available. I would recommend a private room if you can get one ladies. it was £50 per night but worth it! when i was on the ward on the first night, ollie was such a good boy...i fed him at 10.30pm, then he woke up at 2am for a feed and then he slept until 8am (i had to wake him up!!). the problems i had were with everyone else keeping me awake! 2 of the women were snoring...very loudly! and the other ladies baby just wouldnt stop screaming! i know its not her fault but she just didnt sound like she was trying to settle him. in the end (3am) one of the midwifes came in and suggested they take him to the nursery so the mum could get some sleep...thank god! it was quite quiet after that, then they bought her baby back at 7am and i had just woken up then anyway as midwife bought me tea and toast :)

all the midwives kept telling me how busy they were! but they still managed to look after me so well, they did a good job! when i was in a private room on the second night, i had my window open as it was a bit stuffy and muggy that night and i could hear a women in labour at about 2am...she was screaming so loud, it was awful...i felt so sorry for her :(

At home everything is great...its like hes always been here. frankie loves him, isnt jelous at all and wants to help do everything. breastfeeding is also going very well which i am so pleased about as frankie wouldnt latch on at all. ollie loves it...typical boy eh?! :)


----------



## menageriemom

Your story was beautiful Claire, makes me a little more at ease if I was to need a c-section. I just wish midwives were more standard here, they sound wonderful. Thank you for sharing :)

Glad to hear Frankie is adjusting well - you have such a beautiful family :cloud9:

Laura, thanks for asking - been feeling much better the last few days. Matilda was being what my DH calls a ninja-baby a couple days ago (which always makes me feel better), I must have felt at least 60-75 kicks all day, and he felt his share, too! She's settled a bit the last two days but I still feel her several times a day, on the inside and outside.


----------



## GlasgowGal

Hi ladies,

Claire - Thanks for sharing your birth story. Glad Ollie is feeding well - I so hope the my LO will bf well, it's the one thing i really, really want to do. 

Bailey - It's fab to feel your LO move isn't it? :thumbup: I love it! - think I'm going to miss it when LO is here.

Beth - Congrats on completing your last shift :thumbup: Welcome to mat leave :happydance: How did callum like his first train ride?

Hope you've all had a fab weekend!

:hugs:

Laura.xxx


----------



## topazicatzbet

claire love the birth story and so glad all is going well. 

i ve officially finished work now :happydance::happydance:. 

just been to a spiriatualist church session and it was amazing, my gran came through to my sis and i. 
she said not to worry that everything as gonna be ok with josh. wonder if that was my stresses over the birth. 
loads of things she said were spot on for us both and for her boyfriends family that also went.

im going to try and get a private session.


----------



## GlasgowGal

Beth - Wow, it sounds like you and you sister had quite an experience. How do you feel about it all now? Has it changed you views on these things or anything? I've never had an accurate reading at one of these nights, I always come out feeling utterly ripped-off. I've only been to a couple, usually with my cousin, but they never tell me anything mind-blowing. The last time we went my cousin's pal got a pretty accurate reading and some of the predictions were close to the mark too. Me, I always get vague stuff like "beware of a woman with her ears pierced twice". I know loads of women with their ears pierced twice. :dohh: :haha:


----------



## topazicatzbet

i never really believed in life after death etc but they were just too spot on with things. it was a big group session and it was scary the things she was saying and was right. 

one womans son had committed suiside 8 weeks previously and she knew all the details it was really upsetting. 

but for my sis and i it was all good and looks like im gonna have a neice at some point in to future. :happydance: at least i can get my pink fix though her. 

the only thing she did say which was weired was that she could see me and the boys dad getting together (had a card reading before that said the same but the rest was rubbish) bit off i think. 


well on the baby front. been getting more bh. the rlt must be kicking in.


----------



## GlasgowGal

I don't think I've had any BH - I assume if i had i would have recognised it. For the past week i've noticed quite a bit of intermittent pressure, around my cervix, late at night, from about 10 p.m. onwards. Usually lasts about an hour or two and then stops. 

Laura.xxx


----------



## Cupcake1979

Clare I'm so pleased things are going well with frankie and Oliver. How is your tummy -I hope its healing nicely and not causing too much trouble. 

Laura any news on your side - does baby seem too comfy in there 

Beth so pleased you have finished work now. Hopefully you can rest up for joshs' arrival. That spiritual evening sounds fab! Definately worth a follow up session. I've only had one session shortly after I had my ectopic where I was wondering if I could have kids. I didn't like the guy doing the reading as he was quite harsh and upset me. I saw a guy down at Brighton on the beachfront. Wish I hadn't bothered. But if you have one that you feel comfy with and days a lot of things that ring true, I'd be there in a shot.

I had my cervix scanned yesterday as part of my twin trial check. It's still a great length for this far along with 2 on board 30mm. I'm hoping I can take babies thru to at least 36 weeks when they remove the pessary device from my cervix.

I've also finished packing for hospital and have my growth scan booked for Monday to check on the boys progress.

We're still struggling with names! Thought we had it nailed but still feel in limbo. Our surname is Lincoln. Here are some of the options:
Zackary rhys
Jacob Aaron
Callum James
Oliver James
Fraser
Aaron James


----------



## topazicatzbet

sounds like your doing a great job cooking those boys lucy.

i like callum james and jacob aaron but of course im biased. lol.

not sure about me taking it easy now, just been laying laminate flooring with my mum and next week while callum is at nursery i plan on painting my room.


laura i didnt get any bh with callum and its only since i started on the raspberry leaf tablets that i ve started getting them this time.


----------



## Cupcake1979

Wow beth sounds like you're doing far too much hun. You should be relaxing on the sofa with your feet up.

I've had mild period pains for a couple of days now - have any of you suffered with these in the final stages? On Sunday I was so freaked out, thought I was going into early labour, just glad cervix is all ok and holding up nicely.


----------



## topazicatzbet

to be fair my mum did most of it, i just sat on the floor and helped click it in. 
just painted the lower half of the wall sat on my bum too. lol.

need to get it done ready for josh to arrive though and mum and dad go away on sat for 2 weeks. 

i ve had the odd period pain, usually if i ve done too much. but think i remembergetting them more with callum towards the end but wasnt bad once. 

im guessing with two on board the pains are more likely to start earlier.


----------



## babydust1

hi girls sorry ive not been on lately, 

ive been having a busy week i had my diabetese test friday it came back normal since thursday night i hadnt felt little one move, so i was in hospital friday night been monitored they picked heartbeat up they told me to go home n if baby didnt move again i was to go in again on saturday so i did twice once at 12am n then again at 6pm, i got sent home reasuured by heartbeat they told me to go in again if baby didnt move on sunday by 12 midday, so i went back i got scanned at 4pm yesterday i have too much water so i cant feel baby kicking, they are really worried to how much im carrying im seeing consultant on the 15th n having tests done as they're scared im carrying that much that it could cause premature labour, due to belly been that heavy it can make me dilate n cervix start opening, baby is average size n isnt gonna be big they say :) 

baby is all healthy otherwise n was moving about all over on scan! :) 

im pleased to tell you im on TEAM PINK!! 

& we will be calling her Abigail-Rose :) 


hope you girls are all ok xxx
 



Attached Files:







abigail-rose.jpg
File size: 38.4 KB
Views: 2


----------



## topazicatzbet

Yay. I said team pink. At least they can monitor the fluid now and I think they can drain Some off if they need to. don't hold me to that though.


----------



## topazicatzbet

Took callum for his mmr today. he was very brave. 

I feel rubbish today. Threw up 3 times this morning and have felt sick all day. Think i. ve caught a bug.


----------



## GlasgowGal

Helen - Good to hear from you Sweetie. So you're on team :pink: with Bailey - love the name you've chosen, so pretty! :thumbup: Well I'm officially the only one still on team :yellow: now - hopefully not be too much longer until I can resolve that question.

Beth - Sorry to hear that you're not feeling well - hope it passes soon. How's Callum feeling after having his MMR? Take it easy and definately no more decorating, until you feel better! :hugs:

Lucy - Yes I'm thinking that LO is very comfy in there and doesn't seem to be in any hurry to come out. No twinges or BH yet. Hope I go on or before my EDD, but not confident - I've got a definate feeling that I'm going to go over :growlmad: How are you feeling with the cramping etc? Has it eased any?

:hugs:

Laura.xxx


----------



## topazicatzbet

callum is fine thankfully. im hoping he will sleep through the night again, he has been doing really well this past week or so. 

hopefully a good nights sleep will help me feel better and the bug will pass. cant believe how sick i have been this pregnancy.


wont be long before you find out your team laura. i didnt have any signs or bh when having callum, my waters just broke out the blue.


----------



## Cupcake1979

Wow Bailey congrats on team pick seems as a group we've evened out a bit between team pink and blue. 

Oh Laura I'm waiting with baited breath to hear something has happened. Like Beth says it could come out of the blue. I'm not sure I could cope with the anticipation! All I know is that if the boys behave theyll stay in till 38 weeks max but I have been told to expect them earlier as they're measuring big. 

Oh Beth sorry you've been unwell must be terrible throwing up when youre heavily pregnant. Hope your feeling somewhat better today.

Well I'm 31 weeks today and I never dreamt I'd be here. Each week that the babies remain inside is a blessing so I will celebrate every Thursday!

I'm off to the midwife later for my weekly check. Beth did u get your visits sorted out?


----------



## topazicatzbet

im seeing her again on tue for my 34 week appointment (last one was 28) and im guessing it will go to every 2 weeks then. 
i also have my last scan a week on sat so will have an idea of what weight he is. 

i have a feeling i will be measuring under my fundal height when i go, tried measureing it my self and i get it about 3 cm under. i was 3 under with callum at 34 week.


----------



## babydust1

happy 31 weeks Lucy!! :) 

happy 26 weeks to me!! :) 

happy 24 weeks Bailey!! :) 

not long now laura and baby should be here and i cant wait to find out what your having bet your soooooo excited too :)

thankyou Laura OH chose the name :) xx


----------



## menageriemom

Happy new weeks everybody!! 
Yay you are on team pink with me Helen :happydance: Abigail-Rose is a beautiful name :) Now go buy some pink stuff! 

Visiting family just left and I also had my 24 week appt today. Everything is perfect, have my glucose testing in a month. They are also doing another ultrasound to check on her size, since I am on the Labetalol and it can make babies a bit smaller. 

Laura I hope your little one isn't planning on staying much longer! Can't wait to find out if you've got a little boy or girl.


----------



## menageriemom

Happy new weeks everybody!! 
Yay you are on team pink with me Helen :happydance: Abigail-Rose is a beautiful name :) Now go buy some pink stuff! 

Visiting family just left and I also had my 24 week appt today. Everything is perfect, have my glucose testing in a month. They are also doing another ultrasound to check on her size, since I am on the Labetalol and it can make babies a bit smaller. 

Laura I hope your little one isn't planning on staying much longer! Can't wait to find out if you've got a little boy or girl.

Claire hope you are recovering well?


----------



## babydust1

omg i just realised im in double figures!! :) 98 days!! :)

thankyou bailey hope your ok :)


----------



## babybears25

hi ladies

hope your all well!

yay helen...team pink!! very pretty name you have chosen. 

laura i am very excited for you, not long for you to wait now! i think you are team pink aswell.

bailey i am recovering very well thank you. havent taken painkillers for 2 days now, my tummy is tender still and it aches if i stand up for too long. but not feeling too bad at all to be honest. I weighed myself yesterday and i weighed a stone lighter than the day before i had oliver! so i have lost a stone in a week :) only a stone to lose to be my pre-pregnancy weight!

xxx


----------



## topazicatzbet

glad your doing well. hope i do as well with the weight loss, just weighed myself and i ve gained a stone so far.


----------



## menageriemom

Nice on the weight loss Claire! And glad you are feeling better. How's little Oliver doing? 

Beth how is Callum feeling? I saw he was feeling a bit icky a couple days ago. 

I was very shocked at the doctor's this afternoon, still weigh the same as I did 4 weeks ago (almost on the dot) and -6lbs pre pregnancy weight. But I finally look unmistakably pregnant! The doctor isn't concerned as I'm eating when I'm hungry and eating good food. I just do hope Matilda is the right size.


----------



## babybears25

oliver is good thanks. such a chilled out baby :) he doesnt really get too upset when he's hungry, he makes much more fuss when we change his nappy!! and it's great as he has only been waking once in the night at about 3am for a feed, then not waking again until 6.30ish! so i'm getting quite alot of sleep.

today was my due date, its weird! little man is already 9 days old. hope your little ones come a bit early aswell, so your not left waiting :) xx


----------



## babydust1

aww claire glad your doing well, & glad baby oliver is letting you get plenty of sleep :) 

how is frankie with him?

wow cant believe it would have been your due date today and little one is 9 days old! :) 

im glad that you are recovering well, :) 


Bailey - im also lighter then when i fell pregnant as well lol, but when i had scan on monday they said baby is average size, i think i will be getting another scan in a couple of weeks, due to me having High amount of fluid which could make baby really big & make me go into premature labour, if baby gets to big they said they will induce me early maybe 2 weeks early, im seeing consultant on 15th so i'll see what he says about it then :) but all in all Abigail-Rose is healthy & happy in there & ofcourse thats the main thing :) xxx


----------



## babybears25

thanks helen, glad all is well with little abigail and that they are monitoring you well.

frankie is brilliant with ollie. she loves him and wants to cuddle him all the time. she wants to help us change his nappy and fetch things for us, bless her. and she has been going off to bed fine at her usual bedtime with no fuss and still goes off to pre-school in the mornings. i was worrying about all of that and i needn't have because she has been great about it all :) i'm lucky!!


----------



## babydust1

ok girls i know this is a funny post but 

do you think they could get gender wrong its not crossed my mind till now but going back on what she said, its got me in a mess lol,,

ok at my 20 week gender scan the sonographer told me they couldnt tell me the sex due to its ankles been crossed with its knees up, i went away feeling a little sad that i never found out but ofcourse baby was healthy n that was main thing

then on monday when i had my scan at 25 weeks 4 days, this was her response when i asked what sex was " my guess is a girl due to not seeing any bits" lol now i think about it im like how can i be so sure lol she's basically laid in same position as 20 week scan,

if i post 20 week scan and 25 week one you'll see what i mean lol,

even on the first one her knees seemed a bit higher, and you couldnt see but i really dont know lol, i hope not as i baught her a bright pink moses basket on thursday lol, now im in 2 minds haha :dohh:
 



Attached Files:







baby 21.jpg
File size: 17.4 KB
Views: 1









26 week scan.jpg
File size: 38.4 KB
Views: 3


----------



## topazicatzbet

I doubt she would have committed to a sex if she wasnt sure. I think by that stage boy bits are fairly obvious.


----------



## babybears25

helen i agree with beth, surely she wouldnt have commited to a sex without being sure. and if she wasnt sure she would have said. i dont think you need to worry hun x


----------



## menageriemom

I wouldn't try to worry about it too much, I think a sonographer would have to be pretty sure to say it was one sex or the other like Beth said. 

I've bought a lot of pink myself. Over the last week I've done a lot more shopping and set some stuff up storage wise. I keep worrying it's too early and I keep fussing with everything too much :blush:


Spoiler
Her drawers with all my 0-3 clothes and other care items (bassinet sheets, Boppy covers, toys, shampoos/washes, health items, diaper creams, towels, washcloths, etc)

https://i1209.photobucket.com/albums/cc399/menagerie_mom/IMG_2238.jpg

Her first blanket :cloud9:

https://i1209.photobucket.com/albums/cc399/menagerie_mom/IMG_2240.jpg


----------



## topazicatzbet

What's a boppy cover. Love her blanket. Josh has one simular (in blue obviously)


----------



## GlasgowGal

Beth - How are you feeling? Happy 34 Weeks!!! :happydance:

Lucy - How did you get on at your MW appt? I know what you mean - this not knowing when it's all going to happen is driving me crackers, but think that's only because i want it to happen now. :haha:

Bailey -When do you have your next scan? I love your blanket - it really pretty! :thumbup:

Helen - Congrats on being down to double figures!!! :happydance: I agree with the others, i'm sure the sonographer wouldn't have said anything about the sex if she really wasn't sure.

Claire - It great to hear that your feeling so well after your c-section and your post-preg weight loss is fab! :thumbup: Hope I'm able to shift mine relatively quickly.

AFM - I'm 39 Weeks today!!!:happydance: 

Love & Hugs

Laura.xxx


----------



## menageriemom

A Boppy is a breastfeeding/feeding pillow that goes around your waist (link), do you have them there? It has slipcovers so I bought a couple imagining they could get pretty dirty.

Laura, next scan is 4 weeks away exactly. Can't believe you are already 39 weeks! I'm on edge for you :)


----------



## topazicatzbet

oh right yeah we do have them over here. 

im ok thanks just really tired today. 34 weeks :happydance: thats my stop worrying date. if born now lo has the same chance of survival as full term and chances are would only need minimal support.

happy 39 weeks laura, im sure it will happen soon. are you getting loads of messages asking if baby is here yet, they get really annoying. lol.


----------



## SarahJane

Just wanted to nip in and say hello to you all and catch up with what everyone has been up to. (being nosey to see if we have any more widgets babies!!)

I am ok at the moment, just getting on with things in the hope we get a BFP someday soon and desperately trying not to obsess! It isn't working well at all...

Love to all mummies and babies xxx


----------



## topazicatzbet

good to see you popping in hun, was gonna facebook you to see how you were doing.


----------



## SarahJane

ahh fanx babe x 

Hope Callum and Josh are ok, are you enjoying being a SAHM for now?


----------



## topazicatzbet

had a busy first week. but i now have lining paper on the walls and a floor down in my bedroom. just needs painting now. 

my parents go on hol tom so i have the house all to my self (and callum of course) for two weeks think im gonna be shattered running around after him.


----------



## menageriemom

Good to hear from you Sarah :) 
Are you still heading to Greece soon? I have relatives outside of Athens so I hope to be able to go out there one day. Beautiful!


----------



## SarahJane

Freedom will be fun though beth. Sounds like you are nesting away with all that decorating, maybe josh will be a little early? 

Bailey, I am off to Greece on 27th. It will do us both good I think although I struggle to get excited about it I am sure I will have a lovely time when I get there. 

How is your princess doing?


----------



## babydust1

glad to see you popping in sarah, hope your ok hun :) 

ahh you go away on my birthday! :) 

im sure you and DH will have a lovely time away and the break will do you both some good :hugs: xxx


----------



## GlasgowGal

Hey Sarah, lovely to hear from you. I'm sure you'll have a fab time on your hols. :thumbup: You never know what might happen with a bit relaxation and different scenery. Well that's my theory anyway, and for good reason, this LO was made in Amsterdam. 

Bailey - Can't wait to see your next scan pic! :happydance: I've bought a breastfeeding pillow too. I heard that they were really good for helping with good positioning and posture.

Beth - Yeah, getting loads of txts and everytime i phone someone, they think it's cos I've had the baby.

Helen & Lucy - How are you ladies doing? 

Claire - Love your new profile pic on fb. :thumbup:

AFM - Just been out and bought a set of vacu-bags as i have develped the urge to sort out all my bedding and linen. Also got three sets of new bedding and this lovely picture frame to give to my mum from the LO, when he/she decides to arrive. My new car-seat should be delivered tomorrow and i have a MW appt on wed (39w+5d), so that's my plan of attack for the week so far.

Hope you all had a lovely wkend!

Love & :hugs:

Laura.xxx


----------



## topazicatzbet

cutting it fine with the car seat. lol. 

callum and i have just been to toddler yoga, he joined in a lot more today. im shattered again though, gonna put my feet up for the rest of the day. (well as much as is possible with a 17 month old) 

thankfully since finishing work my hip isnt really a problem, wonder if josh has moved down any to help it out too. looking forward to seeing the midwife again tom.


----------



## menageriemom

I'm positive you will have a good time, Sarah - would love to see photos if you post them! Everything is going well here and she seems to be doing just fine. Hopefully everything checks out next month. 

Toddler yoga sounds like a lot of fun :) I'm looking forward to when Mattie is able to go places and absorb them a little bit, as DH and I both grew up in super rural areas with not much to do. Now we live minutes away from an aquarium, zoo, lots of parks and kid-friendly museums. Excited! 

Laura, is that a bit of nesting going on? :winkwink:

Haven't posted a bump photo in 7 weeks so here's a new one. I expect some more from you girls, too! 


Spoiler
(Here is the 12 week one for comparison)
https://i1209.photobucket.com/albums/cc399/menagerie_mom/24weeks.jpg


----------



## topazicatzbet

fab bump hun. will do my best to get one but im on my own now so its harder to get one.


----------



## babydust1

hey girls

hope your all well, well had another scan again today due to her movements again & the fluid been high, the fluid has increased again! and baby is weighing 2lbs 7 oz already ive been told to expect a bigger baby because of the fluid makes more room for baby to grow, 

she is doing well though and she seems happy in there, shes gone transverse again lol, they say there is no room for her to get head down as all the water so only two positions she can go into is breech n transverse, so i think i maybe induced two weeks early so they can break waters so her head can go down or ill have c-section not sure yet it depends weather the water increases more or not, 

im seeing consultant on wednesday see what he says about uit & ill inform you girls then, sorry i aint been active here last couple of days, 

ive got abigail a few bits n bobs just recently :) & she deffo is a girl got another look today with her legs open lol :) 

ill post a bump pic too :)

the little bracelet is something for me to keep which she probs wont wear as its heavy lol :) 

thats the moses basket i got her the other day :) 

& the dress :thumbup:

and my bump 26 weeks 4 days :)
 



Attached Files:







bracelett.jpg
File size: 30.7 KB
Views: 3









Abigails Moses Basket.jpg
File size: 28.7 KB
Views: 3









198462_144625422270609_100001694552031_270929_991905_n.jpg
File size: 17.7 KB
Views: 2









26+3.jpg
File size: 27.2 KB
Views: 2


----------



## menageriemom

Glad you got reassurance about the gender Helen! That moses basket is just precious :cloud9: I love the bracelet, too. I am going to buy something with birthstones in it once she is born, but since she is due the day before the last day of Sept I'm not 100% on what it'll be for her yet. 

Glad to hear everything looks good, I hope you get positive news Wednesday! Amazing how big she is already :)


----------



## topazicatzbet

ok here is my 34 + 3 bump pic. 

i have done a underware shot too and i look massive. dont want to scare you.
 



Attached Files:







IMAG0221.jpg
File size: 20.5 KB
Views: 2


----------



## SarahJane

OMG gorgeous bumps there! You all look wonderful.

Helen, I love the moses basket and dress. I love girlie things (which is odd as I couldn't imagine Evelyn in pink so the only dress I bought her was red) 

Beth - I bet you look fab in the underwear pic.:flower:

Bailey - you are carrying yours just like I did, a definite girl in there.:thumbup:

Laura, you are nesting so hope baby doesn't arrive before the carseat:winkwink:

AFM, I am good, at the high stage on CBFM so getting lots of practice in. Hoping for peak tomorrow :happydance:

Also one of the lads who works for me got back from paternity today, he has called his little boy Ralph and says his wife was in labour 45 mins! Lucky girl...


----------



## topazicatzbet

im in love with that dress. i love all the girlie stuff. boys stuff is no where near as cute.


----------



## menageriemom

:dust: for you Sarah!! And yay for practice :p

Beth you have definitely grown noticeably since your last bump shot. I'm sure your underwear pic is great! I wish I had the confidence to even take one, even my DH is lucky to see me in just underwear :blush:


----------



## SarahJane

haha @ bailey


----------



## topazicatzbet

ok i ll be brave and post it.
 



Attached Files:







IMAG0223.jpg
File size: 14.4 KB
Views: 3


----------



## babydust1

you look fab hun :) and definetly getting bigger!,your bump is lovely 

thankyou bailey :)

aww sending loads of dust your way sarah :hugs: :dust:


i posted pic from 9 weeks, 22 weeks and now at 26 weeks 4 days! :thumbup:
 



Attached Files:







hlenebump9wks.PNG
File size: 58.3 KB
Views: 23









22 week.jpg
File size: 22 KB
Views: 2









26 week 3 days x.jpg
File size: 32.2 KB
Views: 4


----------



## topazicatzbet

you look fab too.


----------



## babydust1

thankyou beth :) xxx


----------



## babybears25

hey ladies...really loving all the bump pics :)

laura - some definate nesting going on there, dont think you will be waiting much longer to meet your LO! so exciting!! 

Ollie is doing well, he is putting weight back on as he lost a bit after he was born. he is up to 7lb today so 2oz to go until birth weight. he also had his hearing test which he passed in both ears which i am so pleased about.

i will post a post partum belly pic soon, i will do it on wednesday when ollie is 2 weeks old. i am amazed at how quickly my tummy has flattened, i'm sure breastfeeding has helped!

x


----------



## topazicatzbet

is the breast feeding going well.

im really nervous about trying it this time as i only managed a week last time and found it really painfull.


----------



## menageriemom

Beth you look great!! Envious of your bump! Thank you for sharing :)
Helen I love your naked bump too! A definite difference between 22 and 26 weeks. 

Claire so glad Oliver is doing well and you BF'ing is working out. Does anybody know if the saying that breastfeeding ability is genetic is true? It very well may not be. I do hope so as my mother was able to exclusively breastfeed my brother and I both for 6 months each.


----------



## GlasgowGal

Morning Ladies,

Loving the bump pics - will try to get another one up this week as I've not posted one since 37wks.

Bailey & Sarah - Don't know whether it's nesting or just plain old boredom - hope it is nesting though!

Beth - I know what you mean about the carseat - lol!!! We do have a group 0 one that my aunt gave to us, but after putting it in the car last week I got all antsy because it only has a three-point harness and the recommendation is a 5 point-harness. So I started freaking that it wasn't secure enough and ordered a new one on saturday.

Helen - I love all the little girly bits you've bought for Abigale - So beautiful! I'm really glad to hear that you got the sex absolutely confirmed at you recent scan. 

Have a great day everyone!

Love 

Laura.xxx


----------



## topazicatzbet

back from the midwife. josh is doing fine. hb 147 and my bp and pee was fine.

i had a student midwife doing everything and she measured bump at 36cm but i ve never had anyone measure that low down before so im not convinced im that big. 

good news is that he is 2/5 engaged :happydance: the student got the midwife to check cos she was shocked he wa that far down already.

discussed my concerns about going over due and him being bigger than callum and causing problems with my pelvis shape and she said at my next appointment we can discuss not going over and possible consultant review if he is looking to be bigger than callum on the scan i have on sat.

so back in 2 weeks.


----------



## GlasgowGal

Glad to hear that everything went well at your MW appt and they're going to keep an eye on things with Josh's weight. :thumbup: 

Laura.x


----------



## topazicatzbet

i need ideas girls.

my best friend is getting married soon and her hen night is next weekend, well her sister has gone maid of honour ziller and wont let me help organize anything. 

she is my best friend and i feel like i want to do something to make it special for her especially since im gonna be going back to the hotel both nights for 10.30 - 11 so missing out on a lot of the fun. 

so any ideas what i an do that wont cost an arm and a leg seen as i ll be doing it on my own.


----------



## GlasgowGal

Hi Beth - I'm really rubbish at coming up with these kind of things, but will have a think on it and get back to you.

Went to my MW appt yesterday and she said that LO's head is still moving free, so despite my EDD being tomorrow, labour is not looking very imminent. :cry: If I don't go into labour beforehand I've got to go for an assessment appt on 25th June and she has booked an induction for 1st July. I'll be gutted if i have to have an induction - really hope to start naturally and be able to stay at home for as long as possible, which of course isn't an option when they induce. I would also have to go to the labour ward for the whole time rather than the cmu. :growlmad: I know that no labour is predictable, anything can happen and the most important thing is a nice healthy baby at the end, but just can't help feeling a tad dissappointed at the prospect. But I do have two weeks to hope that LO will get fed up in there and come out and meet a very excited mummy and daddy soon. So I'm going to stop whining now, stay positive and up my exercises to see if bouncing on the birthing ball and walking the dog will help LO to drop into place. FX

How is everyone else doing?

Will put a pic of my 40 bump on tomorrow.

Love 

Laura.xxx


----------



## babydust1

hi girls, 
i seen consultant yesterday they say baby is weighing 2lb 70z already, they aint happy about fluid as it icreased again, they told me to come home n get hospital bag packed for me n abigail as labour could start anytime now due to the fluid been heavy which is making abigail gain weight faster, 

i have another scan in 4 weeks by then ill be 31 weeks, and they say that if nothing changes by then, then they'll induce me anytime after 32 because if labour starts by itself the fluid could make cord snap or make the cord come out before her, which can be dangerous for her, its looking at the moment they are planning on doing a c-section which i didnt want but ofcourse her health is more important, if the fluid goes down by next scan i can go on and carry her normal but if it increases again its higher risk, they cant drain the fluid as that could make me go in to premature labour too, and because of placenta been low they could puncture it, 

the main thing is abigail is healthy inside its just the cord the fluid and movements there worried about,


hope your all ok girls. good news about josh been 2/5 engaged beth :)

laura i hope your not waiting much longer for baby to come maybe fathers day!! that would be a lovely gift! :) 

im 27 weeks today!! :)


----------



## topazicatzbet

now i feel bad for bragging im 2/5 th engaged lol. im sure lo will engage soon, some dont engage til labout begins, get bouncing lots.

helen, sorry the fluid is still such an issue but sounds like they are happy with abigails progress, are they going to give any steroids or anything to help mature her lungs.

i decieded to get my friend a personalised photo album and im gonna bake cupcakes for us all with edible hen do toppers.


----------



## menageriemom

Keeping you both in my thoughts Helen and Laura! Laura I hope that the next week goes textbook for you... I understand not wanting to be induced :( 

I won't be online for the next couple days so I hope I don't miss much - laptop charger went out on me so when the battery dies I'm computer-less until the new charger comes in the mail.


----------



## topazicatzbet

oh i hate it when that happens.


----------



## Cupcake1979

Hello ladies!

Poor Laura, was hoping I'd log on to find ur Lo had already arrived. But hey you never know what might happen in 2 weeks! As Beth days get bouncing hun.

Also Helen sorry to hear the news about abigail. Again keeping everything crossed that fluid goes down and that u can keep her baking to term. 

Bet what a great idea about the cupcakes for the hen do I'd be seriously impressed so I hope your friends like them.

Clare glad all is well with you and that Oliver has taken so well to breastfeeding.

Had my growth scan on Monday. Was a little disapointing as the operator was just learning and it took ages and I'm not sure the measurements are correct. Twin 1's head is measuring 40+3 which I hope is wrong although he has had a far larger head than the average all the way along. Twin 2 seems to have reduced growth since last time but still the same size as a singleton baby at this stage. Weight estimations are currently 4lb12 for twin1 and 4lb 2 for twin 2. So great sizes if they happen to arrive early. Twin 1 is head down and 2 is breech but consultant happy to go for natural birth. If they don't arrive sooner I'll be induced at 38 weeks which is just 6 weeks away. 

Been back at work today. Tomorrow is officially my last day. Woooooohooooooo!


----------



## GlasgowGal

Helen - I hope your 31 week scan shows some reduction in your waters, so you can carry Abigale a little longer. FX'd. Happy 27 Weeks!!!:happydance:

Beth - Photo album and cupcake is a great idea - I'm sure your friend will love it, I know I'd be really pleased if I got something like that. 

Bailey - Hope your charger arrives soon. Happy 25 Weeks!!! :happydance:

Lucy - Fab to hear that the twins are measuring well and how exciting that they will be here in six weeks or less. :happydance: Happy last day at work tomorrow :happydance: Welcome to Maternity Leave!!!:happydance:

Love & :hugs:

Laura.xxx


----------



## babydust1

ive just had a phone call sayig i must go to hospital every thursday for monitoring and i will get a phone call tomorrow to see a fetal medicine consultant for a 1 hour detailed scan to make sure nothing is wrong with her like Downs Syndrome, 

& i also have another scan on the 15th july, just hope all scans look good, xx

thankyou for your msg's xx


----------



## topazicatzbet

sounds like the boys are doing fab lucy. i bet they end up arriving before josh. 

helen, :hugs: must be stressfull for you. im sure your little lady is just fine. did you have the nc scan and bloods for downs done. 

at least they are monitoring you closely and you get to see her regularly.


----------



## SarahJane

Helen, I really feel for you as you must be worried. My fingers, toes and everything else are crossed for you and baby Abigail. Loads of love and hugs :hugs:

Laura, being induced is not that bad. I was induced and the contractions hurt (a lot) but it is worth every single second the minute you set eyes on your LO. I will be induced next time at about 38 weeks and I will have no concerns about it. I do hope babs makes an appearance quicker for you though :flower:

Beth, what about a photo album or a scrapbook detailing things from her life? I was supposed to go on a hen night recently and sent some pics to her best friend for something similar and apparently the bride was over the moon.

Lucy, your twins are fantastic size, they will be here soon I would guess. Get your sleep now...:haha: 

Bailey - hope you aren't gone long xxx

Claire - Hope Ollie is doing well (I keep meaning to say I love your FB profile pic - you are such a beautiful family) xx

AFM - I am now in 2WW and not obsessing at all (honest:winkwink:)


----------



## Cupcake1979

Bailey happy 25 weeks
Helen happy 27 weeks
Beth happy 35 weeks 
Happy 32 weeks to me
And Laura happy 40 weeks!

Good luck for the 2ww Sarah. Am hoping this is a lucky month for you! When do u start testing?


We're certainly getting there aren't we! Cant wait to see what laura is having - let's hope he or she puts in an appearance very soon


----------



## Cupcake1979

babydust1 said:


> ive just had a phone call sayig i must go to hospital every thursday for monitoring and i will get a phone call tomorrow to see a fetal medicine consultant for a 1 hour detailed scan to make sure nothing is wrong with her like Downs Syndrome,
> 
> & i also have another scan on the 15th july, just hope all scans look good, xx
> 
> thankyou for your msg's xx

Glad they're keeping such a close eye on you hun. I have everything crossed that abigail will be just fine.


----------



## GlasgowGal

Helen - Hope everything goes well with your scans, Sweetie. I'm sure that your little lady will be just fine but its great that they're monitoring you so closely. :thumbup:

Sarah - Thanks for the info in induction, hun. Keeping my fx'd for a :bfp: at the end of your TWW. Sending you lots of :dust: and remember we're here if you need to symptom spot or just go a bit bonkers - I remember the nightmare on the TWW very well. :loopy:

Lucy - Cheers Sweetie - Hope LO comes soon too. I'm so dying to know whether i'm on team :pink: or team :blue:

Beth - Happy 35 Weeks!!! :happydance:

Well I'm 40 weeks today ladies and I had hoped to be showing off some baby pics by now, but as my LO isn't ready to make his/her public debut yet, I'm afraid the best I can do is my 40 week bump pic...

Love, :hugs: and Happy Weekend everyone!

Laura.xxx
 



Attached Files:







PG40Wks.jpg
File size: 19.5 KB
Views: 3


----------



## babydust1

happy 40 weeks Laura you bump is lovely :) 

not long now & he/she will be here :) 

i think its a girl Laura :) have u got names sorted now?

thankyou for all your messages really appreciate it, ;)


beth no i never had it done, because with me falling pregnant due to clomid and after all i hd been through in last 4 years io didnt want that risk of losing her even tho its only a small percentage, and i said no matter what the outcome was i'd love her, 

but my boyfriends cousins daughter has downs syndrome n she had all blood tests which came back negative and the scan but her daughter was still downs syndrome so i guess not always right, 

they say her lips and stomach look fine, they wanna make sure she doesnt have a little hole in her stomach which is causing the fluid just to come back to me after shes swallowed it, 

i have had consultant on fone today again to say its been changed again they want me every day for monitoring and not every thursday as they cant leave me that long, as they've been reading all my notes, 

i have a scan on 29th june, for the 1 hour scan as they couldnt get me in sooner, and then i have a scan on the 15th july, and see the consultant again, and i also got to see consultant on 20th july again, so they can make arrangements for whats gonna happen with fluid and labour, 

and i must have her heart n my obs checked everyday, its a pain but im glad theyre not just leaving me to worry about her as hearing her heartbeat is such a relief when somedays she doesnt move, =/


----------



## topazicatzbet

happy due date laura, i think its a girl too then we will have 4 boys and 4 girls from the 7 of us. 


wow everyday for monitoring your getting the vip treatment. sounds ,like you have a good consultant and they are taking no chances. 
i did nt have any testing either, baby will be loved even if it has 5 heads lol. 

they cant be too worried if they are leaving you over a week before next scan cos if they were they would have made room. im sure she will be fine will just prob just make and early appearence. 
tell her not to jump the cue, im next after laura. lol and lucy is prob already gonna bat me with her boys. 

afm 35 weeks and 35 days to go. :happydance: 
im gonna check out a breastfeeding support group on mon which should be interesting.


----------



## babydust1

haha dont worrry she wont be here before lil josh lol! at least i friggen hope not haha just aswell im ready in everything but not in my self lol

yeh they wanted me in sooner but they're really busy as its just one specialist consultant who does this kind of scan, its not like a normal ultrasound scan at antenatal clinic, its a specialist fetal medicine consultant, 

but ofcourse monitoring me every day is good, yeah my consultant is fab :)


----------



## topazicatzbet

scan went well but no pic cos he is too far down.

he is weighing 5lb 7oz at the mo.


----------



## GlasgowGal

Beth - Glad your scan went well! :happydance: Thats a good weight for this stage too. :happydance:

Helen - Yes we have our names sorted. Mya if we're team :pink: and Logan if we're team :blue:

:hugs:

Laura.xxx


----------



## topazicatzbet

love those names. hope you ve been busy bouncing.


----------



## menageriemom

Finally the charger showed up :)

Helen I'm glad they are watching you so closely, I'm sure she'll be just perfect. It's so hard not to stress over it, though :( I also declined the blood tests for the same reasons. Happy belated 27 weeks!

Lucy it's great the boys are measuring to size. Yay for no more work! :happydance: Happy belated 35 weeks Beth and 40 (eek!) weeks Laura :) Love your names as well, Mya is beautiful.


----------



## GlasgowGal

Thanks Ladies,

Beth - I'm getting motion sickness, bouncing on that bloody ball. :haha:

Bailey - Glad your charger arrived. :thumbup:

I also declined the tests for Down's etc - knowing wouldn't have made any difference to us. 

Got a question - When I was at my MW appt, she said that they no longer do a cervical sweep for first labours, do any of you know why this is the case? So I just have to sit and hope the LO comes before induction on 1st July, as they won't do anything else before then.

:hugs:

Laura.xxx


----------



## topazicatzbet

Thats the first ive heard of that. Might be an area thing. I think they have a poor success rate in first labours so maybe that's why.


----------



## topazicatzbet

my poor little man is feeling pants like his mummy. i hate colds.


----------



## menageriemom

Not a fun time for a cold! Hope you two get better quickly!

Been tired, hungry, and hormonal this last week! Blech!


----------



## topazicatzbet

sounds about right for someone about to enter 3rd tri


----------



## SarahJane

hey everyone

C'mon laura - get eating some curry or something - I want another WK baby!

Hope all of your gorgeous bumps/babies are doing well

how are things going helen? Been thinking of you xxx


----------



## menageriemom

I second the curry comment Sarah :thumbup:

Or let the hubby get lucky!


----------



## SarahJane

Update.... If all goes to plan I will be back with you with immediate effect. I just got my BFP!!!!!


----------



## topazicatzbet

:dance::dance::dance::yipee::yipee::yipee::headspin::headspin::headspin:

yay im so bloody happy for you hun.

i need pics!!!! how many dpo. :happydance::happydance:


----------



## menageriemom

I cannot find an emoticon to properly express how I feel Sarah!!! So happy!! And very excited for an update :happydance:


----------



## GlasgowGal

Yay Sarah :happydance::thumbup::happydance: I am absolutely over the moon for you Sweetie - really chuffed!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:

I'm afraid I can confirm that curries, fresh pineapple, :sex: walking my poor little dogs legs off, walking up and down the stairs and bouncing on that bloody birthing ball are not bringing on my labour. I would trying combinations of the above, but i think there may health safety issues to consider or at least a curry-stained carpet.

How are you all doing? Bailey and Beth hope you guys are feeling better. :hugs:

Love

Laura.xxx


----------



## topazicatzbet

come on baby we all want to meet you. its bad mannors to keep us waiting. 

im much better from my cold thanks, it didnt hang around long thankfully

i ve been so uncomfortable today bump and hip wise though. im wondering if he has dropped a bit more. 
spent the mornin after dropping callum off at nursery getting my gran ready for day centre, then cleaning the house. 

then went to get all the hen do supplies (tiara an sashes etc) with my friends sister then came home and crashed out for 2.5 hrs :dohh:

was lovely to have a nice relaxing afternoon and catch up on some sleep.


----------



## SarahJane

Ok here goes....:happydance:

I am very very early 7DPO according to the CBFM's dates. I am therefore being very cautious and just hoping to get past the weekend first when AF may have started before getting too excited

DH currently doesn't know - it is his birthday tomorrow so I am saving it until then to tell him (he's away with work) It will totally make his birthday for him.

As for pics, this is the best I can get sorry. You should be able to see it with a squint or two. I think hubby has taken the decent camera with him so I can't get a good one yet.

All please keep your fingers crossed that my new little baby sticks for me


----------



## topazicatzbet

i see it. you cant miss that one. what a fab prezzie for hubby. evelyn planned that one well didnt she.


----------



## menageriemom

That is definitely a nice pink line, hun! My IC's were definitely not that dark or maybe not even existent at 7DPO so I hope that's good news for you :hugs: Sticky vibes! 

Sounds like you had a full day Beth, a nap sounds really good right now!

Laura you really have tried everything! I hope something works for you soon. You LO is keeping us all on edge :p


----------



## Cupcake1979

Fantastic news sarah. I am so pleased for you and what a lovely birthday present for your hubbie! Sending lots of sticky vibes your way. Certainly a dark line considering you're only 7dpo - keeping everything crossed xxx

Beth glad ur starting to feel better, sound like you're still really busy tho. I hope u can take some time out and rest up soon!

Awww Laura u poor thing. Can't believe uve tried most things and none have worked -grrr. Baby is just too damn comfy lol. Fingers crossed something happens for u soon babe.


----------



## babydust1

wow congratulation Sarah i am soooooo happy for you, & what a lovely suprise for your DH :) what a lovely line you have there for 7dpo :) 

oh laura thats a bummer you've tried everything and still no luck :( i wanna see pics! comeon baby bump dont keep mummy waiting much longer! :) fingers crossed its not much longer chick :hugs:


hope your hips ok beth, how are you feeling hows little callum? 

how are you feeling Lucy & Bailey? :) 

im ok just been getting monitored every day it was OH's birthday yesterday so we went out for a meal it was lovely :) 

abigail seems to be doing ok i have my scan next wednesday, & im really hoping some of this fluid has gone! :)

by the way when do you learn to stop buying? lol! abigail has far far too much stuff its rediculous lol! me and OH went out yesterday and got her loads more stuff! 

i swear i have millions of stuff! 

i have about 40 packs of wipes, cotton wool ( loads) 5 big tubs of sudacrem, nappies galore, shampoo/bath stuff too much, n thats just silly stuff i have loads of other stuff ive baught lol!

clothes ive started buying 3-6 months now cuz i cant buy anymore newborn or 0-3 cuz she has too much, i think i have some kind of disorder lol! 

i look in the spare room where its all kept and even my mum couldnt believe how much ive got she said to me surely that isnt all for baby lol? 

i just thought u go through so much stuff, im sure theres never enough lol, ?


----------



## topazicatzbet

i think after all you have been through to get to here your allowed to spoil her silly.


----------



## babydust1

lol thanks beth :)


----------



## GlasgowGal

Sarah - That's a fab line for 7 days dpo - I didn't even get a line at 10dpo. Happy Birthday to your hubby! :cake:

Beth - So glad your feeling better sweetie. :thumbup:

Helen - I agree with Beth, if you want to buy Abigale lots of nice things then you go for it. And as for the practicals, you can never have enough nappies, creams, wipes etc. I've got a wardrobe full of them and every time there's a baby event on at one of the supermarkets i go and buy more. :haha:

Lucy and Bailey - Hope you're both well.

Claire - Glad to see you been cleared to drive again. :thumbup:

love

Laura.xxx


----------



## babydust1

happy 28 weeks to me! :yipee:

happy 26 weeks Bailey! :yipee:

happy 33 weeks Lucy! :yipee:


----------



## SarahJane

hello all

I just wanted to let you all know it looks like bad news, I did another test yesterday which had an even fainter line than the first, I also felt awful all day, the last time I had that awful feeling was when I first thought something was wrong with Evelyn. Then today every single symptom has gone and I have just tried testing and there is nothing at all there, not even a smudge so looks like a chemical for me.

Am totally gutted but am trying so hard to see the positive that everything obviously got to the right place but it just wasn't meant to be. Very sad but also very positive for next month 

Hope everyone is still well xxx


----------



## topazicatzbet

oh hun im sorry. :hugs:


----------



## GlasgowGal

Oh sweetie, I'm sorry you felt awful today. It may not be good news this month and it's good that you are looking at the positives, because they are positive signs. On the other hand it may be okay - I didn't get anything when I did tests at dpo 8, 10 or 12. All my symptoms had gone by the time i decided to use my last frer at 15 dpo, because i was officiallly late on my usually very regualar cycle and wanted to just put the whole thing to bed for another month. Three mins later and there were two lines and the test line was still pretty faint. I couldn't believe my eyes until I got a clearblue digital to officially spell it out.

Love and big :hugs:

Laura.xxx


----------



## GlasgowGal

Happy 36 Weeks, Beth!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:

L.x


----------



## topazicatzbet

Think im all sorted ready for my hen weekend away. I ll have my phone to updated but dont worry if I dont post.


----------



## menageriemom

So sorry Sarah :( I'm happy to see your PMA shine through, though :hugs:

Happy 36 weeks Beth and 41 weeks Laura! Beth have fun over the weekend :)

Doing well over here but it's been a rough week. DH worked a lot of extra hours for a huge catering event and we've had majorly severe weather. A storm earlier this week knocked out power for 127,000 houses in the immediate area and just devastated a lot of trees and some buildings. Last night a tornado touched down just a couple miles away. I'll be glad when this severe stuff dies down!


----------



## Cupcake1979

Oh Sarah I am sorry. Has af arrived yet? Can't believe you had such a positive test for it to be a chemical. Mine were extremely faint to the point of getting line eye. Great to see you're being positive though hun. Sending lots of hugs your way.

Beth hope you have a great weekend away and that callum was ok in the end. 

Oh Bailey - the weather sounds really scary where you are. Glad that you are both safe. Has it cleared up a little?

Any news for us Laura? You must be on tenderhooks every day now!

Helen how's you? How's the daily monitoring going? I'm hoping its giving you some reassurance.

Nothing new to report from me. Twin one is head down but twin two is breech. My consultant wants to proceed with a vaginal delivery but I'm worried complications with twin 2 may mean that I have to go through a c section too. I couldn't handle that! Just wondering an elective c section would be less risky option. Am trying to read up about it. It seems that there's mixed views on it all. I have another scan on Friday to check on babies growth and discuss the birth with the consultant again. This will be my last meeting with him before the boys arrive. I'm likely to have them betwen 35- 38 weeks.


----------



## GlasgowGal

Beth - Have a fab weekend in York! :thumbup: Let us know what you friend thought of the presents you made her.

Bailey - Hope the scary weather has past and you're all okay over there. :thumbup:

Sarah - Hope you're well sweetie. :hugs:

Lucy - Go with your gut, hun. If you think that an elective C-section is best then go for it, no-one knows your body and your babies like you do.

AFM - Had my hospital appt with my MW this morning. The good news it LO's head has finally engaged and is currently at 4/5th's. :happydance: However my cervix is still very high and very closed. :blush: So unless something changes I have to go in to the labour ward at 1 p.m. on Thursday to have my induction started, with the hope the we'll have baby out by Friday. It all sounds very long, drawn out and a bit scary to be honest, but on the upside we should know what team I'm on by this time next week. :happydance: My hubby has always thought it was a little girl, but I think I'm starting to lean towards it being a very lazy, laid back little man, as the girls in my family are far too impatient and nosy to wait this long to see what the outside world is like. :haha: 

Have a fab weekend ladies!!!

Love Laura.xxx


----------



## babybears25

hi ladies....quickly popping in to say hi! 

come on laura...where is that little bubba of yours?! i was expecting he/she to have arrived by now. 

sarah so sorry about your chemical but brilliant you are feeling so positive for next month...fx'd for you :)

glad all you other ladies are doing so well cant wait to see all of these babies!!

bailey the weather your having sounds so scary!

beth not long for you now :)

lucy...all i can say is having a c-section isnt as bad as i thought it would be. if your young and fit you should heal quickly like me. i was driving again at 3 weeks and only took painkillers for a week. the first couple of days are painful as expected but if you have a supportive partner to help out with everything at home you will be fine.

helen - hope the fluid goes down, so glad they are monitoring you so well.

afm ollie is doing really well. he is such a chilled out baby, we are very lucky as frankie was aswell. he loves cuddles and falling asleep on my chest :) we are now formula feeding as i found breast feeding on demand very exhusting and stressful. just wasnt for me...but i really do admire ladies who can handle it. and he seems to have got into a really great feeding and sleeping routine which is extremely useful with a 3 year old to look after...much easier to plan the day and not suffering to much with lack of sleep. he feeds every 4 hours...7am, 11am, 3pm, 7pm, 11pm, 3am (or there abouts) so i only get one disturbance of sleep during the night at 3am and he takes the bottle so well that i'm only up for about 30 mins :) he always seems to poop at 3am though :( not so nice!!

take care ladies xxx


----------



## Cupcake1979

Hey Laura, that's good news about your Lo. I hope he starts to make his way into the world before your induction, but if not, then it all goes smoothly for you. I can't believe in less than 5 days your Lo will be here either way  so exciting. 

Clare good to see all is working out well with you and the little ones. Great to also hear you have healed up well from the c section. That's a great sign. Loving your attitude to formula feeding, sounds like little man is into a great feeding/sleeping pattern without too much night time interruption for you which is fantastic. Can only hope mine ate just as good

I've been getting mild braxton hicks contractions since last night and am starting to get worried. Need your advice girls. Did u have them too and is what I'm experiencing perfectly normal? Had one last night around 10.30pm which lasted for 5 mins and had mild period pain with it. Then had another one around 11pm again same pain with it. I then had another within that hour. They then cleared up and I went to bed. Just woke up with another one at 4am which again lasted 5 mins and then had a second within half an hour again. Is this normal or should I be freaking out?


----------



## topazicatzbet

hey girls back from york had a fab time but im totally shattered. my feet are swollen from all the walking.

cant really help you with the bh lucy cos i didnt get them with callum and and have only had to odd one this time (i think)

glad ollie is doing well claire, i have a feeling i will end up switching to formula cos bh and a toddler will be too hard.

laura really hope lo make an appearence be for fri but at least the end is in sight.


----------



## babybears25

lucy i think your braxton hicks sound normal to me. i got them alot with frankie and ollie. sometimes a couple in an hour then wouldnt get any for a day or so. my whole tummy would go completely solid and would ache a little, they got really strong towards the end of my pregnancy.

beth, glad you had a great time in york. bet your shattered!! i do have to say that i think it is ALOT easier to formula feed than breastfeed if you already have a toddler. but totally worth giving it a go, it might work out ok for you hun 

xxx


----------



## Cupcake1979

Thanks girls. I recon I've had around 15 bh since 4am this morning each accompanied by period pain. Think I might call mw in the morning and see what she has to say. They are starting to worry me to be honest.

Beth glad you had a great time in York. With swollen feet sounds like you need to put your feet up for a few days now  did ur friend like the cupcakes you made?


----------



## GlasgowGal

Lucy - I'm afraid I can't help with the bh question - I haven't had any at all. Think you're right to call your MW if it's worrying you, but I'm sure everything will be fine and your body's just having a bit of a practice before your big day.

Beth - Glad you enjoyed your weekend away. Did your friend like her presents?

Claire - Ollie seems to have settled in so well. I hope my LO is as good!

Sarah - Enjoy your holiday Sweetie!!!

Bailey & Helen - Hope you and your little ladies are all doing well.

Love Laura.xxx


----------



## Cupcake1979

How u doing Laura? Any signs yet?


----------



## GlasgowGal

Nope, nothing yet. :growlmad: I have sort of resigned myself to accept that baby won't be come out until evicted on Friday. :blush:

L.x


----------



## menageriemom

Lucy - my OB said that you shouldn't be worried with contractions that stop for a time and come back, as real contractions will not stop. Otherwise, all I know is to keep hydrated as dehydration can cause contractions. But do call your midwife when you can. I'm sure everything is fine :) The boys will be here soon :happydance:

Claire I hope your DH is feeling better! Just saw your FB post - seems like you've had it rough in the last little bit! It's great you gave BF'ing a go but it's very important to have a happy stress-free mommy! But it's good little Oliver has been so healthy and Frankie is loving her big sister role. 

Beth you need a good full day of rest! I would kill for some cupcakes right now :blush:

Laura I'm glad you have kind of a time frame right now, so excited to see if we're going to have another WK boy or girl! My guess is boy. 

Helen hope you are doing well! Little Abigail will be so lucky! 

We've been stocking up, too - just started on diapers. I have 30 packs of wipes and one pack of newborn diapers - I have another pack of newborns on their way in the mail plus a box of 252 size 1-2 diapers. I've also got a few cans of formula just in case. Other than that - we have basically everything we need for her. May just splurge on a few luxury non-necessity items before she gets here.


----------



## topazicatzbet

cupcakes went down a treat, i was rather chuffed with them as im not much of a cook/baker. 

she also loved the album, we got everyone to write a message in it and there is room for her to stick in pics.
 



Attached Files:







IMAG0230.jpg
File size: 36.2 KB
Views: 2









IMAG0231.jpg
File size: 46.9 KB
Views: 3


----------



## menageriemom

Oh those look so yummy! You'd never hear the term hen night here (at least regionally), just bachelorette party. I didn't have one, DH and I kind of went went out for a night together prior to getting married and drank a bit too much!


----------



## topazicatzbet

nothing to report from midwife appointment still 2/5 engaged back again in 2 weeks.

im really short of breath today though, he must be squishing my lungs


----------



## Cupcake1979

Thanks for the advice Bailey. My bh have since the weekend become pretty irregular so I've calmed down a bit. Still very scary tho thought I was going into pre term labour. I've been told this can happen from 32 weeks with twins so am keeping my eyes peeled for a show or water loss.

Bailey certainly sounds like you've been stocking up - can't believe u have so many nappies already lol but best to be prepared. Over here in the UK we have a baby event on in tescos, its a bit like Walmart and they have all baby toiletries and nappies on offer so we've picked up a few final bits which should keep us going for a month or so once the boys arrive. 

Wow Beth very impressed with the cupcakes! Bet they didn't last long! So did ur mw seen to think josh would appear early? 

Laura any news for us? Friday not long away now hun x

Helen hope you're ok and that the monitoring is going well.

I'm looking forward to my scan on Friday and also planning on writing lots of questions for the consultant about my birthing options so I can make an informed decision whether to push for elective c section. I'll update on Fri afternoon.


----------



## topazicatzbet

she didnt say when she thought he would come, she didnt seam bothered at all yest, just left her student to see to me while talking on the phone about another patient, talk about breaking confidentiallity. 

guess im just gonna have to wait and see when he arrives and worst case is i ll need an emergency section if he does get stuck. 

im pretty sure i had 2 bh yest about 15 mins apart. i ve only had the odd one since starting on raspberry leaf so 2 close together is an approvement i think. lol.


----------



## Cupcake1979

Grrr to your mw Beth. That's so unprofessional!!! I know what you mean about them being disinterested. I asked whether the lead twin had starting engaging and mine said I can't tell. She didn't even try feeling my bump so I have no clue. She then said well u don't want it to be engaged yet anyway!!!! But what happens if it is ffs! Im hoping they'll tell me at the scan on Friday.

Good luck with the raspberry leaf tea. I've been advised not to take it as I'm expecting twins but I have no idea why lol!


----------



## Cupcake1979

Oh two days to go Beth till ur full term wahooooooo


----------



## topazicatzbet

oh dear i ve had a full term wobble and done a laura.

i ve just spent a fortune on a new car seat for josh. i ve just bought the maxi cosi pebble with the family fix base. 

need to save up now to get callum one too cos he has a cheapish seat at the mo and im not happy with it. 

been getting tightenings all day today, im guessing they are bh. they are quite uncomfortable though. 

i think raspberry leaf tea is best avoided if your hight risk for a section cos it increases the blood floow to your uterus. thats prob why they say avoid in twins.


----------



## menageriemom

I hope those BH give you a break Beth, they don't sound comfortable at all :( Was the car seat the last thing you needed for Josh? 

Lucy it's definitely a twin downside that you need twice the diapers! Good that you have got some to get you through the first month or so, though :) I stocked up on the wipes because I was able to get 10 packs free after store sale + coupon and 12 packs for just $0.49 each. Jumped on it while I could! 

A TMI question here, sorry ladies - but am I the only one having spontaneous orgasms? They usually are the result of an appropriate dream for the situation but they are happening almost weekly now! They end up waking me up and DH has actually seemed to get upset about it because they are happening more and more often. I guess I should stop telling him because I don't think it's fair for me to feel guilty over something I can't control!


----------



## topazicatzbet

you lucky bugger, i ve only had the odd one while asleep. no fair im the single gal and the only way i can get them. lol. 

tbh i didnt really need the car seat i just wanted one, i have everything else.


----------



## babydust1

hi girls :)

sorry i havent been on recently as you know im at the hospital alot of the time =/

i had a big detailed scan today and abigail is healthy shes fine, the fluid has gone back down to normal and shes measuring normal, which means i've just gotta watch her movements now ;) & i dont need to worry about her been big :) 

shes now weighing at estimate 2lb13 at 27 weeks she was 2lb7 

im having another scan on the 13th july which will just make sure the fluid hasnt gone up again, then after ill just be seeing consultant! :)

how are you all feeling?

how are you laura? not long now chick & your LO will be here, i cant wait to see if its a lil boy or lil girl! bet your so excited! :) 

hope to see pics soon! hurry up LO and make an appearence! :) 

ive been having BH lately too, when i was getting monitored the other week i wondered what the hell was happening as i was having tightenings, n midwife called a consultant to have a look at the monitor due to it showing i was having lil tightenings but ofcourse they told me it was just BH.


----------



## babydust1

this is abigail with her eyes open :) :cloud9:

she has one eye open lol and her hand over her other one :)
 



Attached Files:







abigail rose scan!.jpg
File size: 35.1 KB
Views: 6


----------



## topazicatzbet

thats excellent news. so relieved for you. so have they stopped the daily monitoring now.


----------



## babydust1

ive just gotta go when i dont feel baby move, :) xx


----------



## GlasgowGal

Hi Ladies,

Sorry I haven't been on - internet issues. :growlmad:

Beth - Your cupcakes looked fab! :thumbup: Lucy's right, you should go back to your mw if you are concerned - they know you had a difficult labour with Callum, so they should be more supportive and informative, when it come to discussing Josh's birth with you.

Lucy - Enjoy your scan tomorrow! :happydance: Good for you having your questions prepared for them - like you say you need the info to make an informed decision.

Helen - Abigale's scan pic is amazing!!! :thumbup: I'm so pleased that the fluid has reduced and she's a happy, healthy little lady. :happydance:

Bailey - Don't think you can ever have too many wipes and nappies etc - I must have more the 500 nappies and I don't know about wipes, but whenever the supermarkets have a baby event I buy more. Got another 108 Pampers Newborns yesterday, as there's an event on at ASDA. :haha:

Claire - Love your pics of Frankie and Oliver on FB - they are adorable! :thumbup:

Sarah - Hope you're enjoying your holiday Sweetie. :thumbup:

AFM - I have to book into the hospital at 1 p.m. today to have my induction. I believe they'll do the first pessary this afternoon after they've done some trace tests. So I'm hoping that by this time tomorrow I'm well on my way to becoming a mum. They'll go through the whole process three times, before considering any other options, I'm just preying that the Prostin works earlier rather than later. I'm afraid I don't have a posh phone that goes on the internet, so I'll not be able to update you guys until they let me come home. So happy 'new weeks' to you all, for today and tomorrow, and I'll speak to you when my bump is a baby :baby: - wish me luck! 

Love and Big :hugs:

Laura.xxx


----------



## babybears25

good luck laura! :) very excited for you! i really hope the Prostin works quickly. how crazy your LO was supposed to be a June baby and its going to be a July baby...well unless he/she decides to make an appearence before midnight!!

DH got me one of those cards to use the tv/phone/internet in your hospital bed and i ended up using the internet in there...when ollie was peaceful and sleeping :) 

sarah hope your having a fab holiday.

lucy hope your scan goes well.

bailey you sound very prepared...believe me you will get through soooo many wipes and nappies!

helen your scan pic of abigail is lovely, so pleased the fluid has reduced.

beth sorry about your midwife appt...what a joke! sometimes i just wish they were more understanding, that is so rude of her! i think you should speak to her about your concerns again, perhaps call her?

can't wait for the next widgets kitties baby to arrive!

xxx


----------



## babydust1

thankyou Laura :) 

goodluck for today and i cant wait to hear your update soon that your LO has arrived, i hope it doesnt take too long for the prostin to work, :) 

not long now hun & you'll be a mummy :yipee:

thankyou claire :) 

how are you feeling? hows frankie & ollie? :) 

happy 27 weeks Bailey :yipee:

happy 34 weeks Lucy :yipee:

& happy 29 weeks to me! :yipee:

hope you are all feeling ok xx


----------



## menageriemom

Good luck Laura!! Can't wait to hear the news :) So excited :happydance:

Helen I'm so glad that things look good with Abigail. I'm sure that gives you some peace of mind. Are you very far from your hospital? 

I feel like an idiot, just called to sign up for my pre-natal class and they are so full! I will be 34 weeks when I take my first class and 38 weeks when I take my last one, if baby will hang on that long. They are once a week for 2 hours. I wanted to take the all day course but I couldn't get in until 8 days before my due date! 

And my BF'ing class isn't until 12 days before my due date. I feel like I am going to be so unprepared :( But I did pick a pediatrician and and have made it to third tri, so at least I can feel good about something getting done!


----------



## topazicatzbet

oh what a day, just got home from spending the day in a &e with my gran, she had a fall this morning and looks like she has broken her hip. :dohh:

im starving cos only has toast this morning so just ordered a donimos pizza.

bh have started up again as well this past hour good job the car seat arrived today, cant wait to have a play after tea.


----------



## menageriemom

Sorry to hear about your gran Beth :( Hope she recovers quickly! Broken hips are very painful. My maternal grandmother has been falling quite a lot in the last few years - they've just not gotten round the clock nurses for her. 

Enjoy your pizza!


----------



## babybears25

oh no beth, your poor gran :( yum dominoes is my favourite!! 

laura surely you are a mummy by now.... :) very excited to see pics and find out which team your on and hear your birth story! xxx


----------



## topazicatzbet

well looking at facebook laura has had the baby, no idea of details yet though.


----------



## babydust1

aww! cant wait for details on what shes had :) :hugs:


----------



## Cupcake1979

Awww desperate to know!!!!! Come on Laura!


----------



## GlasgowGal

Hi Ladies, 

I'm so sorry it's taken me so long to update, we were kept in hospital an extra night for monitoring (will explain why later) - we didn't get discharged until 4 p.m today. Beth thanks for you pm, I would have txt but i didn't get you mobi no until I just logged in.

Well I am very excited to announce that we are the proud parents of a beautiful baby girl! Mya was born on 1st July 2011 at 1.55 a.m. weighing 7oz 3lbs.

Will get my birth story on asap.

Love to you all.

:hugs:

Laura.xxx
 



Attached Files:







MYA 002.jpg
File size: 32.4 KB
Views: 7









MYA 005.jpg
File size: 32.7 KB
Views: 7









MYA 010.jpg
File size: 40.4 KB
Views: 6









MYA 011.jpg
File size: 51 KB
Views: 4


----------



## menageriemom

Oh Laura she is just perfect :cloud9: What a proud looking papa and Ozzy!


----------



## topazicatzbet

Congratulations hun. will post properly tom when not on my phone.


----------



## Cupcake1979

Aww Congrats Laura. She's beautiful and I love her name  Hope you're all doing well now ur home and ozzy has welcomed her into the house  you'll have to let me know how that went as I'm a bit worried about our dog poppy.

Looking forward to hearing all about the birth but well done u, she is the most perfect little girl x x x


----------



## GlasgowGal

Thank you Ladies. 

Lucy - I asked our dog walker how best to introduce Ozzy to the baby and bless her she gave me a whole plan for him. It worked a treat! From how he was left when we went in to hospital, to him staying over with my in-laws, to the actual into introduction. I'll type it up and email it to you if you want, then all you'll have to do is add in the specifics for Poppy.

L.x


----------



## topazicatzbet

oh isnt she gorgeous. and yay i said team pink. :happydance: to say you were 2 weeks over she is a diddy weight bless her, she obviously needed the 2 weeks to bulk up.

my dogs didnt have any problems accepting callum, i just brought him in left him in car seat on floor and let them have a good sniff. 

so i guess the race is on between lucy and her boys and me with josh for the next birth. i ve a feeling josh is gonna stay put for quite some time cos im so desperate for him to come for the wedding. 

i also want him here to get rid of all this snot, i swear this pregnancy has turned me into a snot machine.

just weighed myself and to say i was under the ideal weight gain to start with i ve def caught up. i ve gained 22lb now apparently thats over what i should have gained. im pretty sure most of it is baby related though cos i dont feel fatter and i ve been wearing smaller sizes of cloths.


----------



## SarahJane

A very quick pop in from Greece to say massive congrats to Laura on the birth of beautiful Mya. she is really lovely Hun xx.


----------



## Cupcake1979

Oh Laura don't stress about writing it up - I have a good few weeks to go yet and u need to spend time with precious mya. How are things now you're home and have u started feeding yet? 

The boys are still head down and breech and because I want to keep the birth as controlled as possible, I'm def thing of having an elective c sect at 37 weeks. That way I can guarantee my care is consultant lead by an expert in complicated multiple delivery. I have another scan on 15th at just over 36 weeks and will get it all booked in then, so three weeks to go. Just hope boys don't put in an early appearance as they're both measuring larger than a singleton baby at the same gestation - twin 1 was 5lb 13 and twin 2 was 5lb 3.


----------



## topazicatzbet

i think if it was me in your position lucy id go for a section 2.

one of my bnb friends had twins in exactly same position as yours and tried for vaginal birth, it ended in an emergency section with her knocked out, she is still traummatised by it now 5 months on.

sounds like they are gonna be litttle bruisers.


----------



## babydust1

aww wow congratulations Laura Mya is gorgeous, and what a beautiful name she has :) 
her weight is really good too :) 

i love your pics, hope labour wasnt too bad, :hugs:

hope your feeling ok in yourself, x


----------



## topazicatzbet

thought id share some pics with you all. 

callum went to the beach today with my sis.
 



Attached Files:







beach.jpg
File size: 47.9 KB
Views: 4









beach1.jpg
File size: 45 KB
Views: 3









beach3.jpg
File size: 41.1 KB
Views: 3









beach5.jpg
File size: 41.7 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Cupcake1979

Awww how cute Beth! He's totally adorable  which beach was that that they went to?


----------



## topazicatzbet

it was formby


----------



## GlasgowGal

Hi ladies, 

How are you all doing?

Lucy - Yeah I'm breastfeeding. Can't say it's without it's dramas, but I'm hoping that it will all get easier and I'll be a master of the art soon. :haha: In the mean time, Mya and I are working together as a team and gritting through slightly sore nipples, but it's really not going too bad at all.

Helen - I really well and my little girl is just perfect! Will get my birth story on asap. :thumbup:

Beth - Callum is gorgeous! Just think you'll soon be taking pics of Callum and Josh at Formby Beach. :happydance:

Sarah - Glad you're enjoying your holiday! :thumbup:

Bailey - How are you doing, Sweetie? 

Claire - You're so right - I do love being a mum! :happydance::happydance::happydance:

Also, I've put some new pics on FB.

Take care ladies,

All my love,

Laura.xxx


----------



## GlasgowGal

Birthstory

Thursday 30th July 2011

13.00 - Booked in at hospital and was pleased to hear that I'd scored my own room - woohoo!! Various tests and a trace of baby's heart rate done.

14.15 - Cervical check and 1st pessary inserted. Put back on trace machine for further two hours of monitoring.

16.25 - Trace removed - no concerns.

18.00 - Slight period type pains.

18.20 - More intense period like pain and very sore lower back

18.40 - Realised that the pains were coming and going (yes this is me just realising that I was conttracting) - :dohh:

19.00 - Paracetamol & Time for the TENs machine!!! Getting less than 5 min break between contractions lasting 30 - 45 secs.

19.20 - Waters broke!!!

22.30 - Only 1cm dilation, but due to baby's heart rate I was transfered to Labour Suite and given gas and air - God it's fab!!!

23.15 - 3.5cm dilation.

Lose my timeline a bit now, but further trace of baby's HB done and due to concern that she may have swallowed some meconium an internal trace was inserted on her little head.

Then things really kick in - At 23.25, I went from 4 cms to 10 cms and had delivered, my beautiful baby, Mya, by 1.55 a.m. So I was actually only classed asbeing in active labour for 2.5 hours. I did need an episotomy as she got a little bit stuck at the end, but other than the cut, I didn't tear at all and no other stitches were needed.

So that's it - for all of my worrying about induction, I had a very quick labour, and despite some worries about us, at different points in the process, Mya and I were generally absolutely fine and healthy.

I gained a nice round 2st during my pregnancy (weighed myself on the day of the induction). I hopped on the scales yesterday, to see the damage and was very happy to see a stone gone already - :happydance: Half of that was Mya of course, weighing 7lb 3 oz. Definately less bloated-looking, although, in fairness, I didn't suffer from too much water retention and I'm over the moon that I did get any stretch marks, which my mum is taking the credit for as she says she gave me my good skin genes. :haha: Will put on a post bump pic before the end of the week.

Hope you are all happy and healthy.

All my love,

Laura.xxx


----------



## SarahJane

Aww what a lovely birth story  I am so glad it all went well for you Laura and hope you are enjoying being a mummy.

Hols were nice - glad to be home though 

Lucy, I think I'd go for the section as it sounds safer to me (but I am a little bit paranoid about these things so use your own judgement x)

Pics of Callum are gorgeous beth - he's adorable 

Helen - so glad everything is ok with you now x

Claire - How is it being a mum to 2 now?

Bailey - you doing ok? Have you bought any more things yet?

AFM -all good, just staying positive :thumbup: and enjoying life as best I can! One of the other angel mummies wrote on FB the other day that we should enjoy every day as some don't get the priviledge to get to earth and I think she had a really good point. I am therefore trying to relax and enjoy things until I get my rainbow baby xxx

Love to all mummies, babies and bumps :hugs:


----------



## menageriemom

Laura, that's amazing :) Glad everything went so smoothly! How is she doing now? 

Beth - Callum has been a lucky guy lately, lots of outings! Love his little suit!

Sarah I hope your vacation went well, the photo you posted was gorgeous. Keep going with that PMA hun, it can only pay off! Thinking about you often :hugs:

Helen I can't believe you are almost 30 weeks!! Hope you are feeling well :)

I've been increasingly tired lately, and I know I'm above pre-preg weight now. Just waiting until Friday to find out by how much :dohh: Excited to see her again but not excited for my GT test! It's standard here for everybody around 28 weeks. As far as buying stuff, it's slowed down sadly. Need to go over my list and get a lot of little stuff. 

I think it's time for a nap :sleep:


----------



## topazicatzbet

he is lucky this week. we went to the deep today and he loved walking around looking at the fish. 
its nice to have this time with him and take him places cos when josh arrives i think it will take a bit of adapting. 

its keeping me busy too, passing the time. i hate this bit just waiting for him to come and knowing it could happen at any time.


----------



## babydust1

aww what a lovely story Laura, glad you and Mya are doing good! & that you love been a mummy :) <3

glad you had a fab holiday sarah how are you feeling? 

claire- how are you finding been a mummy to two? :)

beth - loved your photos of callum hes such a little cutie! :) not long now & josh will be here! how exciting :yipee:

bailey - i know just 10 more weeks left!! how are you feeling? im feeling ok just keep getting alot of BH and got a bad back now! =/ apart from that im ok, :) 

lucy - how are you and the twins doing? hope your all good! :) 

Happy 35 weeks Lucy! :yipee:

Happy 28 weeks Bailey :yipee:

& Happy 30 weeks to me!! :yipee:


well just 10 more weeks to go, i have another scan on wednesday which im hoping will be my last now, and the fluid has totally settled and all is well! :) 

abigail seems to be doing well :) she seems to have found my ribs these last couple of weeks and ouch dont i know about it lol! 

cant believe just 10 more weeks!! atm i keep getting BH and i have alot of back ache it seems if i walk longer then 10 mins im in agony =/ 

wow only 70 days to go!! :) 

hope everyone is doing good :) x
 



Attached Files:







helen 30 weeks.jpg
File size: 25.6 KB
Views: 2


----------



## topazicatzbet

looking good hun. 

josh cant come soon enough for me now. i cant breath anymore and get tired at the slightest thing. 
this blooming cough is doing my head in too i had to sleep sat up last night and my bump hurts from all the coughing. 

been using starflower oil and clary sage for a week now and nothing.

oh and the doc thinks i have thrush, lovely.


----------



## babydust1

oh how nice! i hope when josh comes you'll be back to your normal self since been pregnant you seem to have got everything so not nice! 

i hope he comes for you soon! cant wait to see pics of our next WK baby!! :) x


----------



## topazicatzbet

its obviously pay back from having such an easy pregnancy with callum.

you wouldnt have known i was preg with him til 35 weeks when my bp started to rise, i swelled up and got migrains so kept getting checked for pre eclampsia.

havent had any of that this time round thank goodness. 

im having a lazy day today and callum and i are watching bolt together cuddled up on the sofa.


----------



## babydust1

aww its nice that your spending as much time with him before little josh comes along :) 

yeah i'd say deffo pay back hehe! you all sorted n ready for him to come now then ?? :) x


----------



## topazicatzbet

yep, a few last min things to put in the hospital bag and thats all.


----------



## menageriemom

Helen that's an awesome bump! I've noticed mine has gotten bigger in the last few days so I will have to take another photo at 30 weeks, too. 

Same thing here with the back pain - I generally wake up with a very sore lower back and if I do a lot of walking I pay for it the next day, plus when I'm walking my belly gets as hard as a brick! 

But very happy to hear the fluid has gone down and Abigail has gone well. Hope you get some good shots Weds :)

Beth FX'ed Josh makes an early appearance for you! Hopefully the delivery makes up for how you've been feeling this time around.


----------



## Cupcake1979

Quick bump update before I see MW...

35 weeks exactly twin bump... will post more later x
 



Attached Files:







Bump 35 weeks a.jpg
File size: 20.7 KB
Views: 14









Bump 35 weeks b.jpg
File size: 20.8 KB
Views: 16









35 weeks c.jpg
File size: 21.9 KB
Views: 10


----------



## topazicatzbet

looking ace


----------



## babydust1

wow your bump is totally gorgeous! how did u manage to get that big without lots of stretchmarks wow mine looks horrible i have so many stretch marks and lately they've been so itchy n i made one worse yesterday by itching it!!! so now its bright RED! =/

you look lovely Lucy! :) 

thanks Bailey, cant wait to see your 30 week bump pic!! :) i find im getting very bored these days i cant wait for abigail to be here so i can have things to do lol! :)


----------



## Cupcake1979

Back now and this thread moves so quick.

Laura thanks for posting your birth story, its lovely. I'm glad it all went smoothly and Mya was out relatively quickly. How are you both settling in now? Are you getting into a routine?

Beth nice that you can spend this time before Josh arrives making Callum feel special. It also keeps you occupied so I'm sure the time will fly and you'll soon have Josh in your arms :) I think you're likely to have him before the twins arrive but we'll be very close I'm sure. Doesnt seem right you have been so ill with this pregnancy! Hopefully one Josh is here you'll be bright as a button and back on your feet again :)

Sarah loving your holiday photo - must have been amazing to get away and grab a change of scenery. Keep up the positive thinking!! Its just a matter of time hun and you will get there. The boys will be my first children but 4th pregnancy, I just can't believe I've made it to 35 weeks... always thought something was going to go wrong, but as the pregnancy continues, I just can't believe my luck... and think why these two babies and not the 3 that I have lost previously? Fate plays out in some funny ways... but you will get there...

Happy 30 weeks helen... Only 10 more weeks to go... seems like your pregnancy has flown by :) Fingers crossed for the scan on Wednesday and that the fluid levels are still ok. Abigail sounds strong so I'm sure you'll get good news and can stop worrying for a while. Great bump shot too hun - looking good x

Bailey happy 28 weeks to you!!! So exciting. The weeks seem to fly now so this last tri should pass quickly for you :) I'm in the same boat with the back and pelvis ache. First thing in the morning on getting up is extremely painful. I feel i have the weight of an elephant on my legs too and that they're gonna give way at any minute - i guess not surprising with the weight of 11lbs of baby!!!

Clare hope all is going well with frankie and ollie - need to see some more snaps too when you get a minute :)))

I've just seen another new mw - usual one was on holiday. This one seemed to be more knowledgeable. I spoke to her about the birth but again she seemed to be pushing me down the vaginal birth route. She said twin 1 is on the brim of my pelvis head down and twin 2 is breech but kinda oblique - I can only assume that means he's lying diagonally across my tummy with his head up. Still feel certain I want a c section. Will have to see how I get on at my final growth scan and consultant review next friday 15th july...


----------



## Cupcake1979

babydust1 said:


> wow your bump is totally gorgeous! how did u manage to get that big without lots of stretchmarks wow mine looks horrible i have so many stretch marks and lately they've been so itchy n i made one worse yesterday by itching it!!! so now its bright RED! =/
> 
> you look lovely Lucy! :)
> 
> thanks Bailey, cant wait to see your 30 week bump pic!! :) i find im getting very bored these days i cant wait for abigail to be here so i can have things to do lol! :)

Oh i do have lots of stretchmarks, not sure the camera has picked them up though :) - they're under the bump around the bikini area... i'm rubbing so much bio oil in but dont really think it makes much difference. I guess its more about genetics.

Do you keep your tummy welll oiled? Its the only think that stops me scratching it?


----------



## topazicatzbet

i dont think it matters what you do to avoid stretch marks, if your gonna get them, you ll get them. i have loads from callum, think i have 2 new one this time above my belly button from my piercing. the old ones are red again though, and they had only just faded. :dohh:

i ve been using asda little angles oil, i use it every night, and now i mix in some clary sage oil too.


----------



## babydust1

i been using bio oil & some bump stretch cream from boots but no difference, lol iv used it from week 7 and still loads of stretching ! :) x


----------



## menageriemom

Lucy you look wonderful! Do you get many comments? 

Definitely not avoiding the stretchmarks here. Frankly I don't really care as my stomach already had older faded ones on it! But now I'm getting them on the sides of my stomach between my boobs and belly button. 

Mattie seems to have really stuck herself under my ribs today! Some days she is lower but today she is making me quite uncomfortable.


----------



## Cupcake1979

Snap Bailey, twin 2 is really pushing up into my ribs this evening, I'm getting almost a burning sensation and it makes it difficult to breathe. Noticed also I'm starting to get swollen feet but my blood pressure is still great 110/62 today which the midwife was pleased with. Haven't weighed for a month or so - last time I did I think I'd put on near enough 3 stone. Think i must be approaching 4 st by now which is totally scary. Also have a major double chin which i cant stand! 

So do u girls think my bumpage is massive? Everywhere I go I get asked whens the baby due, can't be long now and I say oh I have a month to go yet, they always look puzzled so I have to explain tht im having twins. To me my tummy doesn't seem huge but if I compare to the majority of girls at my nct group, I'm a lot bigger than them and probably 5 weeks behind them!!


----------



## menageriemom

Twins definitely gives you that extra bumpage! But I love your bump, Lucy. Your skin looks great, too! You'll come out of a twin pregnancy looking twice as fresh as me :p

Passed my glucose tolerance test :happydance: I kept thinking about having to go in to do the three hour test and how much that would suck, but all was well. During the ultrasound the tech said her head was tucked in my left hip with her legs getting me in the ribs, which is what I was feeling yesterday. She is 2lbs, 11oz (43rd percentile), 8/8 on her biophysical, and fluid level was 16 I believe. I think they said anything between 8 and 24 was normal? Oh, and still no weight gained! Was the exact same as my last appointment 4 weeks ago, which was the same as the 4 weeks before that. Was pretty shocked but I'm fine with that! 

Definitely needed the good news :) DH was thrilled, too. He's been to every single appointment, love him for it!


----------



## babydust1

menageriemom said:


> Twins definitely gives you that extra bumpage! But I love your bump, Lucy. Your skin looks great, too! You'll come out of a twin pregnancy looking twice as fresh as me :p
> 
> Passed my glucose tolerance test :happydance: I kept thinking about having to go in to do the three hour test and how much that would suck, but all was well. During the ultrasound the tech said her head was tucked in my left hip with her legs getting me in the ribs, which is what I was feeling yesterday. She is 2lbs, 11oz (43rd percentile), 8/8 on her biophysical, and fluid level was 16 I believe. I think they said anything between 8 and 24 was normal? Oh, and still no weight gained! Was the exact same as my last appointment 4 weeks ago, which was the same as the 4 weeks before that. Was pretty shocked but I'm fine with that!
> 
> Definitely needed the good news :) DH was thrilled, too. He's been to every single appointment, love him for it!


yeah anything between 8 and 24 is fine, mine was 27, which was too high and now it measures 18.5 :) thats funny that you say she is 2lbs 11oz when they did her weight at 28 weeks too abigail was 2lbs 13 :) :thumbup:

glad that your all fine and your appointment went well :) 

yeh my OH goes to every appointment too :) its so nice as it makes them feel more involved :hugs:


----------



## menageriemom

Thanks Helen :) Was really happy to hear your fluid level went down, very excited for your Abigail. We'll have two girls hopefully very close in age :cloud9:

Forgot the pic, not the best one in the world (a little distorted) due to her head being in my hip, but was happy to get one. 


Spoiler
https://i1209.photobucket.com/albums/cc399/menagerie_mom/bb28weeks.jpg

Laura and Claire, how are you girls doing with your LOs?


----------



## topazicatzbet

glad the appointment went well. she is looking fab. im very jelous of the non weight gain.


----------



## babydust1

aww what a lovely picture look how cute she is :) 

yup very close in age, just think if i went 2 weeks over id have her around your due date! not that im wanting to go over lol! :) 

well done for no weight gain im still lighter then i was before i was pregnant too lol... doesnt make sense but oh well no complaining! :) x


----------



## topazicatzbet

well my room is finally finished :happydance: so all ready for josh now. 

i just need some pics to go in the frames but want some of josh and callum together so gonna leave them blank for now.

i also need to get off the stickers from the back of the door from when i was little, god knows how though, they are well stuck on.
 



Attached Files:







SAM_0703.jpg
File size: 27 KB
Views: 7









SAM_0704.jpg
File size: 23.9 KB
Views: 6









SAM_0705.jpg
File size: 19.4 KB
Views: 5









SAM_0706.jpg
File size: 24.6 KB
Views: 5


----------



## menageriemom

Love the room Beth!! Are those the stick-on wall decals? The one behind your bed is really cute.


----------



## topazicatzbet

yeah they are, they were really easy to do and will peel off when i swap rooms with the boys and can get some different stickers for them. 

although i dont want to swap, i love it.


----------



## SarahJane

Room looks fab beth xxx

Bailey - so pleased Matti is doing well, as I said on Fb she is going to be beautiful. Paul and I were talking about girls names this week and we were saying we may consider the name Matilde next time! (similar but not identical!)

Glad Abigail is still doing well Helen xx


----------



## topazicatzbet

oh dear, my sis just went to a spiritualist churc again and the woman said josh would come 7th aug. that he wouldnt be coming as soon as id like. 

arghhhhhh


----------



## menageriemom

Sarah, thank you! Matilde is lovely :cloud9:
:dust: for your fertile days!!

I hope Josh doesn't make you wait that long Beth!! How close was Callum to his due date?


----------



## topazicatzbet

He arrived on his due date. i could live with that. 

I can actually say im due a week on fri now rather than so many weeks. argh.


----------



## SarahJane

Beth - he's coming on 18th for my birthday!


----------



## topazicatzbet

i can live with that one. will give me chance to see harry potter on fri. :haha:


----------



## menageriemom

We're going to see Harry Potter, too - probably an early show on Mon or Tues that week so I don't have to deal with so much crowd. Also have to remember not to drink anything that morning so I don't need to pee 6 times during it and miss it all :dohh:

Any special birthday plans Sarah?


----------



## topazicatzbet

im dropping callum off at nursery for about 8 then off to the 10am showing. i wont be drinking either. lol

apparently this is the shortest film. i made it through the last one without going and id just got my bfp then.


----------



## topazicatzbet

seen mw today. waste of time going really, she doesnt listen to any of my concerns. booked me in for a stretch and sweep 29th and if that doesnt work they induce a week later.


----------



## menageriemom

Sorry about your midwife, Beth :( I'd be really upset if my doctor didn't listen to me! 
At least tomorrow you'll be down to single digits :happydance:


----------



## topazicatzbet

she obviously doesnt think its a problem so i should prob stop worrying about it. 

think the worry about the wedding is making it worse. 

oh well i should stop stressing and feeling sorry for myself. im not even over due yet and callum came on his due date, just fed up of not being able to cuddle callum properly, should have seen me trying to put his socks on th other day. lol.


----------



## babydust1

been to see my consultant today and had a scan, baby is head down!! :yipee: 

glad shes finally had time to go down because the fluid has gone down again, its now 16, was 18 two weeks ago n 27 week before that, so its all good ! :)

she looked so snug in there she had her hand under her chin, smiling and had lil chubby cheeks! :) shes got her feet tucked under my ribs just like i knew cuz it bloody hurts! lol 

9 weeks tomorrow!! :D she weighs 3lb7oz! two weeks ago she was 2lb13oz :) so shes gaining well and they said she should put on about 7oz every week now, :) 

im going back on the 10th august to see my consultant and got midwifes inbetween then :) xx

hope everyone is well :) wow only 9 days left beth!!


----------



## menageriemom

Helen I'm so so happy to hear everything checked out perfectly :) I'm sure you came out of there feeling awesome! I came out of my last appointment feeling very relieved and happy, the best I'd felt in a couple weeks :)

I can't believe our girls are going to be gaining an ounce a day!


----------



## topazicatzbet

excellent news helen. 

single figures at last :happydance: then i can start counting up for days over due. :dohh:


----------



## GlasgowGal

Hi Ladies,

Sorry I haven't been on much - Mya is keeping us very busy, but we're absolutely loving it. The thread moves so quickly, so apologies if I miss anything.

Beth - Your room looks fab!!! Hope Little Josh comes on time - it nearly killed me waiting the extra fortnight for Mya. Physically I was okay, but psychologically I was demented waiting to meet my LO.

Lucy - You bump looks amazing - you must be so proud of it! Hope you feeling well and twin two has stopped sitting under your ribs.

Helen - Yay for LO's head being down - I'm so glad things are going well and you fluid continues to drop.

Bailey - How was Harry Potter? Did you enjoy it? Hope you and Matilda are keeping well!

Sarah - I really like the name Matilde too. Did you enjoy your holiday?

Claire - How are you doing? Has frankie finished nursery for the summer? Bet she'll be a good wee helper with Oliver.

AFM - Mya is a star and I'm loving being a mum. The breastfeeding is going well, although i'm still a bit self-concious about doing it in public. We are getting there with a routine, sort of, and she's generally very settled at night, so we do get some decent sleep time, between feeds. Got to go to physio appt tomorrow, cos it seems my tailbone has been pushed out of place during labour and is causing me alot of pain. Hope they can do something, as it's hampering my ability to get out and about with Mya and Ozzy as much as i'd like. Fx'd!!!

Will try not to leave it so long to check in. 

Take care.

Love and big :hugs:

Laura.xxx
 



Attached Files:







MYA 031.jpg
File size: 42.3 KB
Views: 4









MYA 041.jpg
File size: 30.2 KB
Views: 3









MYA 033.jpg
File size: 42.7 KB
Views: 7


----------



## topazicatzbet

really glad all is going well althought the tail bone sounds painfull.


----------



## babydust1

happy 36 weeks Lucy! :) 

happy 29 weeks Bailey! 

& happy 31 weeks to me yuppie im finally in single figures!! :yipee:

haha i know bailey thats pretty scary they told me at what she weighs now shed probs be roughly 7lb7oz or something :) 


thankyou beth! :) not long now and josh should be here!! :) cant wait to see the next widget kittie's baby is here! :) 

aww Laura Mya is beautiful! :) 
i love the photo where your holding her :) im glad you love been a mummy, and have continued to breastfeed i really hope i can do it :) 

sorry to hear about your tailbone that sounds painful hopefully they can sort it for you as it does sound bad, especially when youve got lots to do n cant relax much xx


----------



## menageriemom

Laura I am so happy to hear everything is going well with Mya! She is a beauty! Love the photos :)

Lucy we need another update! How are you doing? Happy 36 weeks! I'm excited for those boys!

It's just been a shitty day here! Realized I forgot to take my prenatal last night at about 5am this morning so I had a granola bar and took it, and about 20 minutes later I was vomiting it up. The force of me doing so (I puke uncontrollably hard) also caused me to pee myself! Mattie decided to keep me up for hours squirming around (*love* that she is moving, but I just wasn't able to enjoy it at the time) Then it's been body aches and hot flashes the rest of the day :( Blech!!


----------



## topazicatzbet

the joys of pregnancy eh


----------



## Cupcake1979

Hey ladies, 

Just a quick one from me will update properly tomorrow.

Helen glad baby is head down and that fluid levels are looking good. Everything back on track for you honey, enjoy the rest of the ride  will you still need to deliver early or will they let you go to term? And happy 31 weeks too!

Aww Bailey u poor thing. I've not been sleeping lately. Bsbies are super active and as I get closer just guess maybe I'm thinking about things. Happy 29 weeks too x

Beth here's hoping josh will be with you soon. I guess its a race between u snd me now. I've decided to go for a c section so we meet consultant and have a scan tomorrow and ve our date. I know I won't go longer than 14 days from now which will make me 38weeks. Will let u know what I get tomorrow.

Laura loving your new photos. I especially like the one of you holding mya. You look so healthy and well. I'm so pleased mya is feeding so well. I just hope I can at least try bf with the boys! I take it you've lost a lot of weight since having her? You look lovely and slim!

Will update tomorrow with my c section date ladies. 

Just watching one born every minute US!

Catch up tomorrow x


----------



## topazicatzbet

good luck with the appointment, excited about you getting a date, although you could go any time now. 

i think your boys will be here before josh, but i guess as long as they all arrive safely it doesnt matter when they arrive.


----------



## Cupcake1979

Exactly Beth - nice smooth births and no dramas!!! Fingers crossed for all of us x


----------



## Cupcake1979

Got my c section date ladies. The boys will be here on 21st July - 6 days away!!! And I'll be 37 wks exactly. Their weights were good today - 7lbs and 6.5lb....

Just a little scared and feeling unprepared.... I guess this is normal lol x


----------



## topazicatzbet

Woo hoo. your def gonna beat me now but I ll let you off cos your carrying two. Lol.

Just seen harry potter and it was fantastic. Josh was wriggling away through out.

I ve also just got the enrollment form for callum for nursery. He is growing up too quick.


----------



## menageriemom

:happydance: Lucy that's so soon! I'm ecstatic for you :) We need nursery pics!

Glad you liked HP Beth, I'm anxious to go see it now!


----------



## babydust1

omg thats fantastic Lucy!! i cant believe your gonna have the boys in 6 days!! very very happy for u & they are both at good weight :)

they will let me go full term now i think but it aint been mentioned bt i see my consutant on 10th august so shall see what he says then :) x


----------



## topazicatzbet

menageriemom said:


> :happydance: Lucy that's so soon! I'm ecstatic for you :) We need nursery pics!
> 
> Glad you liked HP Beth, I'm anxious to go see it now!

you ll love it. and i managed to make it through without having to go to the loo, only just though there was a moment towards the end where i sneezed and almost wet myself. lol.


----------



## GlasgowGal

Woohoo Lucy, six days!!! How exciting!!! Can't wait to see pics. Fantastic weights at 7 lbs and 6.5 lbs, you have done so well sweetie. I still can't believe our journey sometimes - You were the first person I told about my BFP and now here we are, I have my little girl and you'll have your boys in less than a week! :happydance:

Cheers for saying I look "lovely", it's appreciated, I still feel I look a bit pale and wiped out, but its amazing what some mascara can do for tired eyes. :haha: As for weight, I gained 28 lbs during my pregnancy and so far I have lost 17lbs, which I am happy with. I guess the rest will come off a lot slower, epecially with this bloody sore back. (Need weekly physio to correct it :growlmad:).

Beth - Josh will be here before you know it. Happy 39 weeks!!! Can't wait to see the pics of your wee man too. :thumbup:

Mya's going to be seriously out numbered by all these little boys, until Abigale and Matilda arrive. :haha:

Bailey - How are you feeling after your sickness the other morning?

Helen - Glad to hear that it looks like you'll get to carry full term, hope everything continues to go well until your next consult appt on 10th.

Sarah - Happy Birthday for the 18th, just in case I'm not back on here beforehand!

Have a fab weekend ladies!

Laura.xxx


----------



## topazicatzbet

well i was just gonna post arrgh i ve gained 25lbs so far but after seeing that laura gained 28lb i now feel a lot better about it. 

just need to behave myself in the next few weeks, god i hope the bridesmaid dress fits.


----------



## menageriemom

I caved to DH's begging and we went and saw it this afternoon :) It was great! I had to go about 3/4 of the way through but held it, there was never an opportune time to leave the theatre! Matilda was also quite active during it.

Feeling a lot better today, thanks Laura :) You do look wonderful, and those last few pounds will be gone shortly I'm sure! I hope your back feels better soon. 

Beth, how big do you expect Josh to be?


----------



## topazicatzbet

He was on the 50 th percentile for the scan at 35 weeks so at the mo should be around 7 to 7 and half. Gaining about half a pound each week. 

If i go 2 weeks over he should still be under 9lbs at least.


----------



## babydust1

aww not long now beth & josh should be here, :) 

glad you enjoyed harry potter beth & bailey, i never found it interesting any of them but my dad & sister went to see it last night lol. 

you look really good laura, to say you lost most of it very quick :) how is Mya doing? what does she weigh now?

i aint really gained any weight ive gained 8lb so far but lost again on wednesday so not really much and im still lighter then i was before pregnancy, how that works i dont know lol. :)

hope u r all well :)


----------



## menageriemom

Eek! Hard to imagine 9lbs. Hope you don't have to deal with that! But 7 and a half seems like a good weight. 

I'm kind of unsure on the weight thing, too. My last appointment I was exactly the same as last time to a tenth of a pound, which is 3lbs less than my starting weight. But my doctor did say the fasting before the glucose could cause a 3-5lb weight drop. I have noticed my wedding ring is getting a tad tighter! I have a scale at home but it seems a bit off from the nice expensive ones at the doctor's. 

Been feeling Mattie's hiccups, too! They are interesting but actually quite uncomfortable for me.

Helen, have you thought about labor/a birth plan at all? I have some space in a packet that my doctor gave me to write some stuff down. I was thinking some simple stuff like - I am open to an epidural, skin-to-skin and breastfeeding are important to me, I want my DH to go with her if she has to be taken anywhere, etc. Initially I didn't think I wanted to bother with one, still not 100% sure.


----------



## topazicatzbet

im not a fan of the hiccups, callum used to get them several times a day and i hated them. thankfully josh hasnt had them too much.

hope everyone has had a nice weekend.

lucy this time next week you ll prob be at home with your boys. 

i ve just set up the bouncy chair as its been in its box up til now. No sign of him coming though, been gradually losing my plug for 2 weeks now i think since i started on the starflower oil, oh and i seam to be having boob leakage issues today.


----------



## topazicatzbet

happy birthday sarah, sorry dont think josh is gonna share your birthday.


----------



## SarahJane

Thanks for the birthday wishes everyone. 

Lucy I can't wait to see the twins.

Beth - there's still time if you have a superfast delivery ;-p

Laura you look fab x

Will catch up properly tomorrow but in the meantime loads of love to you all xxx


----------



## menageriemom

Hope you had a wonderful day, Sarah :) 

We just bought our bouncy chair and monitor the other day. I remember the pic you posted Beth, yours was really cute. The bouncer I got is a really popular one here, nothing fancy or expensive but I wasn't too worried about it! I have some photos of me as a baby in one that's basically the wire frame with thin cloth over it, amazing how stuff has gotten so much more involved!
 



Attached Files:







71sSUEuE2RL._AA1500_.jpg
File size: 26.8 KB
Views: 3


----------



## topazicatzbet

awe it looks lovely. 

3 days til d day. got reflexology booked for tom.

and guess what. i ve got another cold :dohh:


----------



## babydust1

aww thats lovely Bailey! 

damn you have another cold Beth thats really crappy, i cant believe you only have 3 days left comeon josh get moving i wanna see pics!!! :) 

here is my bump pic at 31 weeks ! check the stretch marks damn & thats just one side haha ! lol but shes very much worth it
 



Attached Files:







P7090011.jpg
File size: 29.4 KB
Views: 3


----------



## topazicatzbet

love the bump hun, cant miss those stretch marks. they do fade though i ve loads from having callum.


----------



## GlasgowGal

Hi everyone,

Hope you had a lovely birthday Sarah! I saw the pressie that your hubby got you, it's beautiful. :thumbup:

Beth - Sorry to hear that you've got the cold again, hope you feel better before Josh arrives. 

Helen - Lovely bump pic - the stretch marks will fade soon enough and besides you'll be too busy looking at Abigale to even notice them. 

Lucy - Not long now Sweetie, how are you feeling? :happydance:

Bailey - Your bouncy chair is beautiful! :thumbup:

Claire - Loving your smiley pics of Oliver on FB! :thumbup:

My health visitor came today and Mya weighs 8lbs 6oz. :happydance: They are really happy with her progress, even though she peed all over the scales :haha:

Love and Hugs

Laura.xxx


----------



## menageriemom

Oh no Beth that sucks about the cold! You've been so unlucky with them :( 

Helen your bump is awesome. It seems I've escaped low-down stretch marks and have just gotten new ones that run from just below my boobs to above my belly button. Oh well! How's your belly button holding up? Honestly I hope mine doesn't pop out! 

Laura I'm so happy to hear that Mya is doing well! How is everything going, otherwise? How was adjusting to mommyhood? I'm so nervous about that! 

Here's my bump at 29 weeks. Getting bigger!
 



Attached Files:







-1.jpg
File size: 22.9 KB
Views: 4


----------



## topazicatzbet

well i ve been keeping busy by baking buns they went down well with the nursery girls and i think callum approved too. 

glad mya is doing well laura. good on her for weeing on the scales. lol

bailey your bump looks fab. 

im gonna do another pic on fri for my full term bump.
 



Attached Files:







choc boy.jpg
File size: 27.5 KB
Views: 1


----------



## babydust1

aww look at little callum he looks so lovely! :) haha his face is covered he looks like he enjoyed that! :) 

i love your bump pic Bailey! :) to be honest my belly button hasnt stuck out yet, but i dont think its far away its kind of looking like it mite but hasnt if u know what i mean lol.

aww Laura, Mya is doing really well & her weight thats fab, have u any recent pics of her :) ? xx 

not long now Lucy! how exciting i cant wait to see pics of your gorgeous little boys how exciting!! :) 

well i cant sleep at night i cant seem to get comfy anymoree :cry: & this heartburn is getting beyond of joke now i have it all day and night and all midwife keeps saying is aww she will have lots of hair! lol i have a bottle of gaviscon on my bedside i feel like ive hit the bottle the amount of times i need to use it haha! 

i love been pregnant but id rather be waking up to my beautiful daughter rather then been woke up with major heartburn which takes me about 1-2 hours before i can get back to sleep :( 

me & oh are going to frankie & benny's tonite :) we just enjoying these last weeks as our time before Abigail comes along :) x


----------



## topazicatzbet

heart burn is a killer, im so gratefull i got put on meds for it this time so it hasnt been an issue, i can tell if i miss a day though. 

i cant sleep either, i dont do too bad til 4am but then i toss and turn and cant get comfy at all.

i had a reflexology session this morning. the uterus bits were tender so hopefully things are moving in the right direction. hope it kick starts something but not that hopefull.

will be watching facebook like a hawk tom for an update of the boys arrival lucy.


----------



## GlasgowGal

Helen - Sorry you're suffering with such terrible heartburn, but good to hear that your getting out and about with OH.

Beth - Wow Callum looks as if he really enjoyed that cake. Looking forward to your full term bump pic, unless Josh decides to come first.

Bailey - Lovely bump pic!!! I'm loving being a mum! It's amazing how quickly you learn things and pick up tips that make stuff easier.

Here's some new pics. I've also put a video of Mya and Ozzy playing on her new playmat, on facebook.

Love to you all.

Laura.xxx
 



Attached Files:







MYA 050.jpg
File size: 28.9 KB
Views: 2









MYA 052.jpg
File size: 38.4 KB
Views: 1









MYA 054.jpg
File size: 43.1 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Cupcake1979

Aww hello ladies just wanted to do a quick update before tomorrow! Thank you all for thinking of me, it's so lovely to have so many positive vibes out there for d day! 

I feel quite calm at the moment but no doubt tomorrow when I walk to theatre the news will really set in. I'm all packed and ready to go and all I need to do now is sleep, get up wash my hair in the morning and head to the delivery suite for 8am. Thre are 4 of is booked with my consultant for elective sections tomorrow and they have said all being well we shpuld be done by midday, unless an emergency crops up.

This time tomorrow they'll be here OMG [email protected]!! I'll get hubby to update fb as soon as we can and I'll update here when I can get WiFi.

Hope u r all well and Beth looking forward to josh being here soon too.

Love to all,

Lucy x


----------



## menageriemom

Lucy I am beyond excited for you, will be thinking of you tomorrow! Give those lovely boys a snuggle for all of us :) 

Helen I've just in the last week started sleeping really badly. Very uncomfortable here, too :( I get better sleep after DH leaves for work just before 6am and I can turn on some white noise. Luckily Tums has been able to handle the heartburn for me, but I take them at least 3-4 times a day now, and it never fails that as soon as I lay down for bed the pain hits. I think it just kind of goes downhill from here as far as feeling decent and comfortable. 
Hope you and your OH had a good night out! We went out this morning for breakfast and I had a very large stack of blueberry pancakes with blueberry topping and blueberry syrup :blush:

Hopefully Josh follows his brother's lead and is here in just a couple days, Beth! 

Laura that video with Ozzy and Mya teared me up! What a beautiful girl, and how lucky to grow up with such a good dog.


----------



## babydust1

had a lovely time yesterday at frankie & bennys with OH :) 

aww Laura your pics are lovely Mya is gorgeous!! :) 

cant wait to see your full term bump pic Beth! :) 

Bailey i know tht feeling im up every hour lately peeing, heartburn & just not been able to get comfy or finding the feeling that one min im hot then im cold blaaaa :( 

Lucy, been thinking of you today & i hope by now you have two gorgeous little boys! i hope you and the boys are well, and i cant wait for your update and to see photos :hugs: also happy 37 weeks! 


Happy 30 weeks Bailey!! 10 weeeks to go!

& Happy 32 weeks to me! & just 8 for me!!


----------



## babydust1

:dohh: ive just been & baught a me to you pushchair for abigail ! lol i love tatty teddy stuff and i fell in love with the stroller as soon as i seen it, and its from birth so i thought well anytime i think the prams too big to take anywhere i can use the stroller! haha

oh my days i should stop buying! 

i also baught her a me to you teddy that plays musical lullaby's :thumbup:

ive just been to matalan and they have a hell of a sale on for clothes at the moment, i just got her loads of cute little dresses, minnie mouse dresses, dalmation dress and bloomers! and loads more lil cute stuff! :) :cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







tatty teddy pushchair.jpg
File size: 24.5 KB
Views: 5









tatty teddy lullaby.jpg
File size: 46.7 KB
Views: 4


----------



## GlasgowGal

Soooo can't wait to hear from Lucy - The boys must be here by now, I bet they're over the moon - it's just too exciting!!!

Happy 32 weeks Helen!!!

Happy 30 weeks Bailey!!!

Beth - Hope Josh is on his way for his due date!!!


----------



## topazicatzbet

i love the pushchair, its so cute. 

sounds like lucys boys have arrived safely from the posts on facebook, cant wait to hear their weights and see pics. wonder how alike they look. 

i ve just been and got my toes minxed as a treat to myself. they look ace. no sign of impending labour. will do due date bump pic tom once callum is at nursery.


----------



## topazicatzbet

due date bump pics.
 



Attached Files:







due date bump.jpg
File size: 18.3 KB
Views: 1









40 week bump.jpg
File size: 19 KB
Views: 1


----------



## GlasgowGal

Yay Lucy's boys are here!!! Do we have names and weights yet? - I couldn't see anything on FB.

Beth - Loving your 40 Week bump - come on Josh!!!

L.x


----------



## topazicatzbet

dont think they have been announced yet.


----------



## menageriemom

Big difference from the last photos, Beth! I hope that cold has gone away or at least started to :( 

Helen I love that bear. The Blue Nose Friends stuffed animals are so adorable. I've only seen them online, never in store here. 

I'm officially +1lb pre-pregnancy weight. Had a doctor's appointment this afternoon which was pretty uneventful. They checked her with the doppler and measured me, everything was fine. However after my next appointment in two weeks I've got to go twice a week! It's got me a bit freaked out. Every Tuesday for a NST and every Friday for a regular appointment and ultrasound. I feel like suddenly I've been classed as super high risk without anyone telling me. Unfortunately my usual doctor had a delivery so I didn't get to see her today, nor will I get her for my next two appointments because they are so booked up. Feeling a tad overwhelmed now even though I don't have much reason to be :nope:


----------



## Cupcake1979

Hello ladies sorry I haven't had a chance to update properly. Things have been hectic with the boys and we've only just agreed names for them today.

Callum James Lincoln (we pinched ur name Beth!) Arrived at 11.51am yesterday morning weighing an impressive 7lb 5oz, followed one minute later by his brother Finlay Aaron Lincoln weighing a tiny 4lb 11oz. Boys are well and being formula fed as the small twins weight is critical to get up as soon as possible. I'm ok, just mild discomfort on walking. Only had around an hours sleep in the last two nights so am shattered but hoping to be allowed home tomorrow evening.

Will add some pix once I'm out of hospital x


----------



## topazicatzbet

Congrats hun. More than happy to share such a great name. Lol. 

What a weight difference bless them. Hope you manage to get some sleep. X


----------



## SarahJane

Gorgeous names Lucy, glad it all went to plan and hope Finlay puts plenty of weight on soon like his brother xx

Beth - any signs yet? C'mon I want to see Josh!


----------



## topazicatzbet

Nope. Nothing. Lost a bit more plug but been losing it for a few weeks now.


----------



## GlasgowGal

Lucy - Your boys are gorgeous and their names are just lovely. Hope you get home soon, there's nothing quite like having your little family together in your own home for the first time. We banned all visitors for the first few hours home so that we could enjoy the time together and introduce Mya to Ozzy properly - it was fab! :thumbup:

Beth - How you feeling sweetie? Big hugs for you - I know how it feels to go over your EDD. Wish I could offer you a magic tip to get you started, but I tried and tested them all myself and not one of them worked. I just hope Josh is not as comfy in there as Mya was - that extra fortnight felt longer than the rest of my pregnancy. :haha:

Hope everyone else is well! I'm off to Cheshire today to see my Mum for a few days, so I probably won't get chance to post until I get back.

Take care everyone.

Love 

Laura.xxx


----------



## topazicatzbet

im ok, got a bad chest from this cold so been struggling with my breathing a fair bit but its a little easier today. 

i think he is fairly comfy in there i can see an induction looming.


----------



## babydust1

aww congratulations Lucy on your twins, and what lovely names, :)

aww comeon josh we are all waiting to se pics of you!! :D 

well i was in hospital yesterday i woke up at 3am with horrendos pain in my back n ribs and i couldnt breath properly, i noticed some bruising under my ribs which i never knew where it came from, i woke OH up sobbing to myself he rubbed my back and ran me a bath & then we went to shop for windeze as thats what i thought it was just trapped wind, at 6am still no better i was still in the most awful pain i had ever felt & sobbin, i couldnt even lay down to sleep i took acid stuff, windeze, paracetamol & nothing seemed to work, so OH rang midwife and they told me to go to hospital to be checked, i got to hospital at 8, midwife seen us put monitor on me and abigail was happy in there and kicking hell outta my ribs which she has been doing for weeks now & she was just moving to much i had to beg them to take the monitor off me as sitting in that position was hurting me & everytime the monitor goes on me it seems she goes wild and every movement was just agony :cry: so they took it off me after she had moved about 30 odd times, and they could see i was having braxton hicks which was making me more uncomfy, they did all obs which was fine, then i had to wait to be seen by a doctor, which took about 2 hours i was sat sobbin shouting as the pain was rediculous, they had given me paracetamol when i first got to the hospital but by 10 they gave me some codein, which never seemed to help either, the doctor finally came round and seen me they looked at my back and felt my ribs which hurt like hell! they said i have swelling under my ribs and bruising inside & out because the way abigail has been kicking me & where she has her feet when the doctor was trying to feel she also felt where abigails foot was tucked right under and she had to try push her away from it, theres nothing they can do about it except keep an eye on me and they've given me some codein and a new anti acid tablet, they told me when she puts her feet there to rub it and try gently push her away, they seen on a scan that she has long legs which isnt suprising as im 5ft8 or 9 and OH is 6ft3, its so sore i came home from hospital tried to go to sleep as i was totally knackered after been awake from 3am, at around 4pm i managed to drop off to sleep after sobbin in pain cuz it hurts & i woke up at 5.15pm so had about 1 hour... 

they also did blood tests to test my liver it came back with something slightly in the blood but they said it was nothing serious and probs something to do with me been pregnant. abigail is still head down and they think shes using my ribs to push down and because her legs are so long she puts them there as thats where shes comfy, who ever thought someone so small could bruise and wreck my ribs like that, ive just gotta wait for the swelling and bruising to go, :(


----------



## SarahJane

What a nightmare Helen! Hope the pain eases soon xx


----------



## topazicatzbet

abigail stop beating your poor mummy up and let her get some rest. 

nothing to report here. had tightenings all yest aft and evening but they went when i went to bed and not much today think they were just a lot of bh. 

4 weeks today til i have bridesmaid duties. help.


----------



## topazicatzbet

think we might have lift off. been getting pains for past 2 hrs. not announcing anything on fb yet though.


----------



## SarahJane

On seeing above post *runs off to text to see if Josh is here*!! AArrrgghhh how exciting!


----------



## SarahJane

Just had text - fantastic news - Josh arrived at 6.30 ish at 8lb 1oz - sounds like all gone well - sure beth will be on here as soon as t'internet allows!


----------



## GlasgowGal

Congratulations Beth!!! Can't wait to see pics of baby Josh and Callum as the proud big brother.

Helen - hope things ease soon, so you can get some rest. 

Will catch up with you guys properly when i get home on Thursday.

Love

Laura.xxx


----------



## menageriemom

Congratulations again Beth, he is too cute!! Hope the delivery went well :)

Helen really sorry to hear how much pain you've been in! That sounds like an awful, awful night. Get as much rest as you can.


----------



## topazicatzbet

thanks for updating sarah. got home this tea time. 

josh is doing great and breast feeding well. 

labour wasnt great (birth story will follow at some point) but i feel really well after so im not stressing about the wedding now

think you have all seen pics on fb, will add new tom.
 



Attached Files:







josh.jpg
File size: 28.9 KB
Views: 1









josh2.jpg
File size: 28.1 KB
Views: 1


----------



## topazicatzbet

oh and helen how you doing?


----------



## SarahJane

He's totally gorgeous beth. Sorry the birth was tough but glad he's here safe and sound. I must admit I was a little worried when there was no news after 11.57pm up until tea time yesterday. I assumed you must have been having a rough time x

Can't wait to see pics of your 2 boys together.

have you got any similar ones of Callum as a little one so we can see if Josh looks like him?


----------



## topazicatzbet

yeah here are 2 taken just after callum was born.
 



Attached Files:







cal.jpg
File size: 31.3 KB
Views: 4









cal2.jpg
File size: 34.2 KB
Views: 3


----------



## SarahJane

They are quite alike aren't they. How is Callum coping with having a brother? And is your chest infection thing better? xxx


----------



## topazicatzbet

he has been good with him so far but only seen him for 2 hrs really cos we got home had tea and callum flaked out cos he missed his afternoon nap. 
will see how he is tom.

my chest was a lot better thanks but think it made labour hard cos i was so tired from not sleeping all week. i survived though.lol. but was a real wuss.


----------



## SarahJane

You got through it so you weren't a wuss!

Congrats hun, your boys are beautiful x


----------



## Cupcake1979

Poor Helen sounds like you're having a tough time at the minute! I hope abigail lays off her mummy so her ribs and bruising can recover. 

Beth like I said on fb Josh is sooooooo handsome, truly an angel. Sorry the birth was tough, look forward to ur birth story when ur feeling up to it.

As for me things are tough raising twins. We nearly get any sleep and constantly seem to be feeding. I wouldn't change it for the world, but hope to get into some kind of routine soon where the boys will sleep longer thru the night and not need so much settling after feeds.

A week on today and I've been getting more pain from my section scar. Turn out I have a stitch abcess and have been put on penicillin. I hope it clears it up as it's made it extremely difficult to walk about let alone pick up the boys up out of the cot.

I don't really have an exciting birth story. As it was all planned it was fairly straightforward and I didn't feel scared. The theatre nurse came got me from my bed on the ward at around 11am and walked me down to theatre. They then all introduced themselves and put me at ease and started making preparations. The spinal went in and was a little uncomfy but nothing to bad, then my legs started to feel warm and lost sensation. They then put me on the theatre table, put a screen up and began to operate. Callum was born first at 11.51am weighing 7lb5oz followed a minute later by Finlay weighing 4lb 11oz. The consultant was pretty shocked at the size of Finlay as the broth scans had showed him being around half a pound lighter than his brother, not 2.5lbs different!!! Both babies were born screaming and were brought round the side of the curtain for us to see. Paul then went off with the babies to see them be checked and weighed and took the first snaps of them. I was then stitched up and taken out to recovery. I hadn't held the babies at this point and only got to hold them once my obs had been taken in recovery. We then spent 2 days in hospital where I had about an hours sleep across two days, so as u can imagine I was shattered before we came home.

I attach a few photos of the boys....


----------



## topazicatzbet

lucy you must be exhausted, having one and a toddler is hard enough. im having fun juggling.


----------



## GlasgowGal

I take my hat off to all you ladies with two babies/baby & toddlers, it's taken me this whole month to get my head round looking after one Little Miss, nevermind two.  :hugs:

Beth - Callum and Josh are really alike - so handsome! :thumbup:Sorry to hear that the birth was a bit tough. 

Lucy - Hope your scar is getting better quickly and you manage to get some more sleep. :hugs:

Helen - how are you feeling now? :hugs:

Bailey, Sarah & Claire - Hope you are all well. :thumbup:

I'm waiting for the Health Visitor to come and weigh Mya, then I'm off the the Chiropracter to see if he can't work some magic on this back of mine - FX'd. 

We had a great time at Mum's. :happydance: Mya of course got totally spoiled and we came back with twice as much stuff as we went with. :haha:

Will update Mya's weight at 4 weeks later.

Love & hugs,

Laura.xxx


----------



## topazicatzbet

helen, how are you doing? hope your ok hun. 

laura hows the feeding going?

i ve just had a breastfeeding support worker come round and she was great and has helped to get a better latch so im hoping breast feeding is going to go well this time. 

oh and my house is finally sold. im no longer a home owner.

taking the boys (how cool is it to say that) to my sis tonight so they can have a play in her bath,, then i can have a soak. 

i really miss not having a bath.


----------



## GlasgowGal

Hi Beth,

Feeding is going really well, i'm so pleased, it was the one thing that i really wanted to do. I'm glad it's going well with Josh too - the breastfeeding support workers are really good, arn't they?. I'm pleased to here that your no longer a home owner - it must be a big weight off, knowing that it's all settled now. Hope you enjoyed your bath!!!

Love & :hugs:

Laura.xxx


----------



## menageriemom

Glad everybody is doing well with their LOs :)

Helen, how are you doing? I hope Abigail has settled for you!


----------



## topazicatzbet

any one heard from helen, im getting worried. 

done my birth story, sorry its long.

birth story


----------



## SarahJane

Not heard from helen but was thinking the same ... Helen - come in and tell us you are ok hun!

Off to read birth story hun!

In response to PM - I would like some baby dust sent my way as a prize please!! 

My Rainbow group going great with 2 BFP's in last couple of days... Some negativity tho as there was a troll on here in losses section yesterday who we assume was lying about losing babies - things like that make us all a bit sad/annoyed :-(

Love to all my favourite bnb babies xxxx


----------



## topazicatzbet

how do you feel about a charm. 

i bought a fertility braclet when ttc josh and it came with a little charm that you kept in your purse. 

i kept it in there all through my preg cos i didnt dare take it out but think its safe to now, not sure if the luck passes with it but worth a try.


----------



## SarahJane

TBH I don't want anything except your thoughts Beth. I am so lucky to have so many lovely people on here who care xxx


----------



## topazicatzbet

SarahJane said:


> TBH I don't want anything except your thoughts Beth. I am so lucky to have so many lovely people on here who care xxx

i can certainly do that. xxxx


----------



## GlasgowGal

Sending you bucket loads of love and :dust: Sarah. :hugs:

Beth - Glad to hear that Josh only lost 50gms since his birth weight, that's fab! :thumbup:

Bailey & Helen - Hope you ladies are well and Abigale and Matilda are being good girls in there.

BTW I forgot to post the other day, Mya was 9lbs 2oz when the Health Visitor visited on friday.

Love & Hugs,

Laura.x


----------



## topazicatzbet

oh we have been quiet.

hope everyone is ok.


----------



## SarahJane

Everyone has babies keeping them busy, has anyone heard from Helen? Now starting to worry xxx

How are you bailey? How is Matilda?

Are the babies all ok?


----------



## topazicatzbet

no, i havent heard from her, im worried too. hope she is just resting those ribs up.

my boys are fine thanks sarah, although josh has decieded not to sleep for the past two nights so im shattered.


----------



## SarahJane

just sent you a text beth, don't reply on here just in case xx


----------



## menageriemom

Helen hope you are OK! 

Sarah we're doing just fine... have an NST tomorrow so hopefully that goes alright. Been feeling a bit down in the last little bit because in two days would have been my due date for my first pregnancy. I don't feel like being down about it is justified because of how early the loss was, but that logic doesn't seem to help. I also know that there are far more devastating losses that deserve considerably more recognition. Have been thinking about you and Evelyn :hugs:


----------



## SarahJane

Bailey, I did remember and I was going to message you about that as I expected you to be sad.

A loss is a loss, there is no scale of grief and losing any child is heartbreaking. One thing my chemical taught me in June is that a new baby will never make you forget one which has been lost. It is a tough time and you need to take some time out to ensure you are ok. It is fine to grieve so if you get sad, cry. More than anything, remember that your little angel is looking down on you, DH and Matti and smiling lots. 

Loads of love hun xxx


----------



## GlasgowGal

Your feelings are totally justified, Bailey. I have experienced losses in both the first and 2nd tri and every time my would-have-been due dates approach I feel sad and down, it is perfectly normal to feel the way you do, regardless of the nature of your loss. All my love and hugs for you and your family. Take care sweetie.

Laura.xxx


----------



## topazicatzbet

i can only echo what the other girls are saying bailey.

i ve been lucky to never experience a loss so can only imagine the pain that comes with it. 
:hugs::hugs:


----------



## SarahJane

laura, 

If I have never said it before, I am really sorry about your 2 babies xxxx


----------



## GlasgowGal

Thank you Sarah - it's lovely of you to say.

L.x


----------



## menageriemom

Thank you girls for your support, it means a ton. You've all been so supportive for what's been over a year now!!


----------



## GlasgowGal

Happy Weekend Ladies!!!

Hope you and your babies/bumps are all happy and healthy!

Love

Laura.xxx


----------



## topazicatzbet

my boys are both full of cold which means no sleep and callum throwing major tantrums. 

i ve got hv coming tue and mw wed, will be interesting to see how much josh has gained.


----------



## babydust1

hi girls. 

just a quick update. im sorry to worry you all :cry:

hope your all well.


ive not been having a good time since i came on last when i said i had gastric doctors was wrong and ive been in hospital since just got out yesterday, so still recovering i have gallstones, my body cant handle the pregnancy my livers been playing up, my gallbladder, ive had severe sickness and only started eating again 2 days ago for the past week and half i hadnt eaten a thing because i was in so much pain and couldnt kep water or food down, so i was sent to hospital where i was given pain relief antibiotics and a fluid and sugar drip as my body was totally empty there was nothing left to run it i was now taken fluid from Abigail to keep myself alive :cry: luckily nothing hurt her, and i had scans and shes all fine, i keep having severe attacks which come on anytime of day or night. im back at hospital tomorrow for bloodtests and to listen in to abigails heartbeat and back on monday for a review. then i must speak to my consultant on wednesday about having abigail at 37 weeks so i can have the surgery i need to remove my gallbladder otherwise i must put up with the pain till she arrives :( 

i will update more soon just at the moment my body is drained and im really tired still :(

i just wanted to say a HUGE congratulations to beth on the birth of josh hes gorgeous just like callum :)

i will catch up again soon and ill try not leave it too long, 

hope everyone else is well and all babies are doing good :) xx

here is my number 07826001751 just incase im not on and you find yourselves getting worried just drop a txt and ill get back to you xx

oh yeah just to add they think i also may be in slow labour. xx

loadsa love :hugs:

Helen 


loads of babydust for you sarah and thankyou for your message hun xx


----------



## topazicatzbet

oh helen im so glad you are ok (well not quite ok but you know what i mean)
been really worried about you. 

so glad abigail is ok. 

i know someone else who had a horrible time with ther gall bladder while pregnant and she had issues with her liver, her son was delivered at 34 weeks so if you make it to 37 everything should be fine and then they can wipe that naughty gall bladder out. 

gonna drop you a text now so you have my number

:hugs::hugs:


----------



## menageriemom

Helen I am so relieved to hear that you and Abigail are OK. So sorry you've been going through this! I hope the next couple weeks go by quickly so you can have your beautiful girl with you and get the relief you need. Keep your feet up and remember you are in all of our thoughts :hugs:

Beth I hope you and the boys feel better quickly. How's Josh doing otherwise?


----------



## topazicatzbet

he is doing good thanks, he is a bit slow to latch on especially on a night but he must be getting enough cos we weighed him yest on our baby scales and he had gained about 4oz on his birth weight. 

he isnt sleeping very well on a nigt either, im hoping that will improve, doesnt help that callum has been a nightmare the past few days cos he has a cold. its been tantrum city. 


tried my bridesmaid ress on yest and it doesnt fit. but i realised when i got home they have ordered it a size smaller than i wanted, they said they can let it out though and that it will fit but they dont want to do anything til the beginning of the week after next (wedding is 2 weeks tom) as my shape will change and hopefully i ll lose more weight. i weighed myself 2 days ago and i ve 9.5 lb to lose to get back to pre preg weight.


----------



## GlasgowGal

Helen - Sorry to hear that you're having such a rough time, but glad that Abigale is okay. You take good care of yourself and get plenty of rest. Hope all is well with your tests. :hugs:

Beth - How are the boys feeling? Hope you all feel better soon! Congrats on you baby weightloss, I'm sure that you'll lose more before your next dress fitting, the breastfeeding will help with that. :thumbup: I've only got 5 lbs to go until I'm back to my pre-preg weight :happydance: Got hubby to get my jeans down from the top of the wardrobe, but don't know if i'm brave enough to try them. It's all very well looking at numbers on the scales, but my fav jeans never lie!!!

Bailey - How are you feeling now? :hugs:

Sarah - Sending lots of love and :dust: this week - keeping fx'd for you. :hugs:

Claire & Lucy - Hope you are both well and enjoying those gorgeous little boys! :hugs:

Laura.xxx


----------



## topazicatzbet

callum is doing better today, poor josh is still really snuffly, i hate seeing him ill when he is so little, cant even give him any calpol to help him. 

weighed myself again today and i ve 5.5lb to go til pre preg weight. 
i ve fired up the wii fit. so when callum has his morning nap i can jump on for a bit. not impressed with my obese wii charicter. 

think i need to do some serious work on my belly though, i def have a muffin top.


----------



## menageriemom

I can't believe the weight loss from you two! Awesome :) Beth I'm sure that last 5lbs will be gone in no time. Laura, let us know if you brave the jeans! I miss wearing them, haven't been able to since 16 weeks. 

Do you find that you are a little more at ease with a newborn the 2nd time around? Or does having a toddler and a newborn make it just as crazy? 

Matilda is weighing in a little small at 4lbs, 3 ounces - mid 20's percentile wise. She was very uncooperative today for her ultrasound so they may not have been the most accurate measurements. But the doctor wasn't concerned at all. I've now gained a whopping 5lbs! Fundal height is perfect, BP is fine, no swelling, just some poor sleep and heartburn. 

Helen, hope you are feeling better! Keep us updated.


----------



## GlasgowGal

:hugs:&:dust::dust::dust: - Sarah

Love

Laura.xxx


----------



## SarahJane

Thanks laura 

You guys are amazing, love you all xxx


----------



## topazicatzbet

i would say im more relaxed this time but it is def more hard work with 2. when they are both screaming its hard to know who to see to first. 

the nights are tough cos josh doesnt settle on a night and callum still wakes up so juggling them both can be hard. 

im hoping things will settle down as josh gets in to a better pattern. 

he was weighed again today by midwife and weighs 8lb 11oz so they have discharged us. 
it seams that although josh only feeds for about 8 mins every 2 hours (today has been 5 mins every hour) he is still gaining ok.

tried him this evening with a bottle of ebm and he initially sucked on it then was sick and refused to take any more so went on boob for 8 mins and fed well. gonna keep trying him with one bottle a day cos i need him to take a bottle for a week on sun when im at the wedding. 

next dress fitting is fri and looks like they are gonna have to put a pannel into it. there is no way its gonna fit cos they have ordered the wrong size. the bust is 40. well i was measured yest as a 38dd no way will i fit into a 40 while breast feeding.

i see its that time where we need lots of :dust:sarah. good luck hun.

bailey i wouldnt worry too much about size, those measurements arent that great look at lucys boys.


----------



## Cupcake1979

Hello ladies. So sorry I haven't been on here at all lately. It's proving difficult managing two babies and the lack of sleep is really tough. We've been lucky as both are pretty well behaved. They don't cry much but need a lot of attention and feeds generally merge into each other, no sooner one is done, fed and asleep, it's then time to do the other... And taking rest in between just doesn't happen. The house is also a tip which is pretty annoying, but as I still have an infection in my section wound, I don't feel up to doing much. Good news is that bioys are doing well weight wise - 3 weeks since they were born, they've gained exactly 1lb and 1oz taking Callum to 7lb 6oz and Finlay to 5lb 13oz. Fin is still so small, I call him mummys baby bird, whereas Callum is strong and healthy with proper rolls on his arms and legs - they are just so different it is amazing.

Helen sorry to hear things have been tough health wise for you lately. I hope things improve over the next few weeks.

Bailey hugs to you on the anniversary of your loss. It's a difficult time and I understand totally how you feel. I have 3 dates in my mind - all edd of the babies i lost in december, April and July. Every time they come round it's difficult not to think of those lost souls... Big hugs to you x

Beth you're doing so well with Josh and Callum. What a cutie Josh is too! He has an amazing head of hair  and well done on your weight loss!! I'm jealous, will have to start a proper diet at some point. Have lost just over 2 stone since having the boys but did put on 3 stone with the pregnancy and was a little overweight to start with so ideally would still like to loose 2 and a bit stone still. Hope you manage to sort out ur bm dress - boobs are pretty unpredictable after having a baby. I think as Im bottle feeding mine have gone done a lot but I probably need to get them measured.


----------



## Cupcake1979

Sorry have a double post as my iPad wouldn't let me finish the last post.

Yep I failed a bf - didn't get a lot of milk and boys wouldn't latch. Ended. Up trying to express, sat there for 2 hours with nothing coming out apart from the odd drip. Plus I was under pressure to feed up Finlay due to his low birth weight, we ju st had to go for the formula feed in the end. Callum is now taking 150mls every 3-4 hours and Finlay is doing about 90mls at a similar interval.

Sarah sending lots of baby dust to you for this cycle. I hope we see your long awaited bfp very soon. bank as much sleep, couple time for yourselves whilst you can - it's amazing how much your life changes once the little ones are here.

Laura, glad things are going well with mya. Loving the Facebook updates - she's growing so well and is a real sweetheart. You both look so comfortable with it all. How's she doing through the night. Are you starting to feel less sleep deprived yet?

Clare hope all is well with your bundles?

Love to all - note the time of this update, I've just finished a feed lol


----------



## topazicatzbet

Don't feel like in doing well. Josh has been a nightmare since yest. He was feeding every hour for 5 mins only. And won't settle. He then didn't really feed over night and has now gone 2 hours between feeds but ia acreaming all the time. I dont know what to do to settle him. Or what's wrong. Poor callum is missing out on mummy cuddles and play time and I'm exhausted


----------



## GlasgowGal

Big :hugs: Beth - Hope Josh settles soon. GL with your dress fitting.

Lucy - We're not too bad on the sleep issue, Mya generally goes down between 11 and midnight and wakes twice for a feed. She usually takes about 20 mins to feed and goes straight back to sleep. Then in the morning she generally wakes around 8ish for a feed, then goes back down for another hour or so, which allows me to get dressed and tidy up before getting Mya dressed and ready for the days activities.

Health Visitor came on Monday and Mya was 9lb 15oz. I can't believe she's six weeks old tomorrow - we have our 6 week check next week. 

Helen and Bailey - :happydance: Happy New Weeks :happydance: Hope you are both well!

Sarah - I recall the nightmare that is the TWW too well - remember we're all here if you need us.

AFM - My back is much better :happydance: So happy that I can get out and about with Mya and Ozzy. We're going to baby massage tomorrow (Not Ozzy of course :haha:). Mya and I are having a girly weekend as hubby is away in manchester for a stag-do, saturday through sunday. :thumbup:

Take care, :hugs:

Laura.xxx


----------



## babydust1

hi girls 

i just thought id pop on & give a quick update i did text beth and ask her too but seems i av a lil time and can get on pc i may aswell do it :)

i hope all you girls are well

i seen consultant yesteray i will be having abigail at 37 weeks, i will have a date next wednesday at what day i will be either induced ( if they can soften my cervix ) or c section which is ever better as at the moment me and abigail have a infection from my gallbladder, im still having frequent attacks & sry i aint been on alot lately as you know im just taking it easy and recovering still, ill update on wednesday with whats going to happen c-section or induced, and the date & then i will post pics of abigail when im well enough again.

sorry again for not been on recently and i hope you are all doing well

happy 33 weeks Bailey :yipee:


----------



## topazicatzbet

thanks for the update helen. 

think you have all prob seen fb so know i ve been at ane today with josh. he seams better this evening and hopefully the treatment for the oral thrush will help.


----------



## SarahJane

I hope he gets well soon Beth xx

Sorry things are still so tough Helen and hope the next couple of weeks fly by so you can get better and also so you can have your beautiful little girl in your arms.

laura, it sounds like you have a great routine with mya there. 6 weeks has flown by and isn't she getting big!

Lucy - I hope the twins are well

I spent tonight reading this entire thread! I wanted to remember my pregnancy and there was some lovely stuff in there. Lucy - I said your 2 might be boys after your 8 week scan!

I am in the 2ww, I think I ovulated early this month so I am somewhere between 2 and 4 dpo. I am not worrying too much about things and will keep you posted as soon as I test (I am becomming a right POAS addict so it won't be long!)

Bailey - hope you and Matilda are doing well. It is getting close now. Well done on your weight, I gained 4lb in the 1st 2 weeks as I was eating to stop the sickness! I gained a massive 14lb and that is something I intend to do differently next time!!

Loads of love to all and cuddles to all of the gorgeous babies xxx


----------



## GlasgowGal

Six Weeks today!!!
 



Attached Files:







011 (2).jpg
File size: 36.5 KB
Views: 1









008 (2).jpg
File size: 37.1 KB
Views: 2









015.jpg
File size: 32.9 KB
Views: 2


----------



## menageriemom

Beth I'm sorry to hear about Josh's thrush! I hope it clears up soon. Are you having an affect from it, too? 

Lucy, very glad to hear from you and so happy the boys are doing so well! How are things compared to what you expected? Can't wait for more photos when you get them up. 

Laura, Mya is just gorgeous!! Happy 6 weeks :) Love those blue eyes. She sounds like a wonderful little girl. Ozzy's face in that last photo is so funny! He looks very serious :p

I'm sure you are quite anxious to have Abigail here, Helen! I cannot believe she will be here in a couple weeks (and that we are so far along now!!). Is your OH able to help you get stuff set up? 

Sarah, :dust: for this cycle! You PMA is wonderful as always, I remember that the month we were both able to concieve the first time was a very easy going one for you. I'm very sorry I missed saying something on Evelyn's due date. It slipped my mind that you had been put ahead a bit and I was still thinking you were due the day before I was with mine. :hugs:

As for me, feeling better emotionally now that we're headed into September quickly. Unfortunately I have what I'm going to guess is "posterior pelvic pain"... literal pain in my ass!! I have another NST today so I'll ask the doctor about it but from what I read there isn't much I can do. I also had a bit of swelling in my left foot/ankle yesterday for the first time. This 3rd tri stuff is getting to me now.


----------



## topazicatzbet

laura she is gorgeous cant believe she is 6 weeks already.

sarah im looking forward to seeing those lines. 

bailey sorry 3rd tri is starting to give you a hard time. 

josh had another rough night with his temp but seams much more settled today, still not feeding great though.

he has med to take for his mouth 4 times a day, its only 1 ml but it seams like a pint, he hates it too. i have some cream to put on my nipples but they are fine, dont think i have an infection, im not totally convinced he has thrush either, i think it could just be milk stains.


----------



## menageriemom

Love that photo you put on FB, Beth. Even if he isn't feeling well he is still ADORABLE. His lips are too cute! And the hair! I'm sure you get lots of comments on that. 

Mattie was uncooperative for her NST today (didn't want to move) so they did an ultrasound which came through perfectly. While I was waiting for the ultrasound she threw a fit, though! I didn't really get to talk to the doctor about my pain but I don't think there is much I can do otherwise.


----------



## GlasgowGal

Bailey - :hugs: Hope your pain eases sweetie. :hugs:

Beth - Poor Josh - hope he's better soon!!! How's Callum after his cold?

Sarah - I remember the temptation to poas well - remember you're not out until you're late - I poas at dpo 7 & dpo 11 with Mya and both came out :bfn: Didn't get my :bfp: until DPO 15 and was totally gobsmacked as i'd convinced myself i was out. GL & more :dust::dust::dust:

Happy Weekend Everyone!!!

Love & :hugs:

Laura.xxx


----------



## topazicatzbet

both seam to be on the mend now thanks. josh has stopped screaming all the time now. he hates the medicine though. 

got some pics done of josh last sunday and got a sneak peek at them. will get them all on a disc next week. 
but i love this one.
 



Attached Files:







joshpic.jpg
File size: 33.8 KB
Views: 5


----------



## GlasgowGal

Oh the picture is just gorgeous, Beth. I'm glad to hear that your boys are feeling a bit better.

:hugs:

Laura.xxx


----------



## SarahJane

Wow the pic is beautiful Beth, he's a stunner xxx


----------



## SarahJane

PS - I have been getting very sore bbs and have been stupidly grumpy - keep your fingers crossed for me!!


----------



## topazicatzbet

We have everything crossed for you Sarah.


----------



## GlasgowGal

FX'd Sarah!!!

Love

L.x


----------



## babydust1

just a quick update to let you know im booked in for c section next tuesday, ill be 36+5 im going in on sunday and monday to have steroids for her lungs they just want to be cautious even they know her lungs will be fine, i have my pre-op on monday too and ill find out what time i need to be in for tuesday! wish me luck girls because im crapping my self =/

ill text beth on tuesday and let her know how things are & when abigail is born so she can update for me if she dont mind :) xx

i just want to say thanks to all of you that have been there and listened to me blabbing about me been ill lol 

i will be having my other op in 4-6 weeks to remove my gallbladder,.

fingers crossed for you sarah hope this is it for you :hugs:


happy 34 weeks for tomorrow Bailey :yipee:


----------



## SarahJane

Good luck Helen - they will look after you and how exciting that Abigail will be here soon. Loads of love xx

AFM, after 3 different slightly positive tests yesterday they have now faded to next to nothing again today so looks like I'm out again! Not too upset as silly as it sounds, I can't get excited by a BFP any more. Sadly the days of seeing a positive test and associating it with a baby are in my past. A self defence mechanism I think. Either way, it will happen soon as I am obviously pretty fertile, just for some reason it isn't sticking (if anyone has any tips let me know!!)

Love to all of you and thanks for all of the dust and thoughts, I really appreciate it xxx


----------



## topazicatzbet

Will look forward to that text Helen. good luck hun. 

oh Sarah I really hoped this was it for you. as for tips. oranges are supposed to help with implantation. I drank fresh orange and had an orange a day during my 2we with josh.


----------



## GlasgowGal

Good Luck Helen - I'm sure you'll be well looked after. Can't wait to see pics of baby Abigale.

Sarah - Don't know any implantation tips, but do test again in a couple of days, your hormones may not be strong enough yet to show properly. 

Bailey - Happy 34 Weeks tomorrow, sweetie!!!

Love Laura.xxx


----------



## menageriemom

Sarah I'm so sorry that happened to you again. I wish I could do more for you. But I know your rainbow baby isn't far away. :hugs:

Helen, you and Abigail will be in my thoughts Tuesday, I cannot believe you get to meet your little girl so soon! She will be just perfect :) 

Beth I didn't get to say I love those photos - they are so gorgeous! Definitely an amazing keepsake and that hair is just too much!! :D Hopefully you and your boys are fully mended! 

Thanks for all the new week wishes, ladies :) We went out last night and bought her a Pack N' Play (I think you call it a travel cot?), a floor play/tummy time mat, swaddling blankets, teethers and some other little things. Really the only thing we're missing is some sort of night light and some more diapers. 

Can you girls tell me if you find a need for hooded baby towels? Or do you just use your own adult size soft towels? I have two of those hooded towels and have just been thinking of buying us some nice new soft ones instead of special ones for the baby if they aren't really one of those necessary things. Unfortunately about 80% of my towels have small holes in them ... my Rottie mix's one bad habit is eating towels!


----------



## GlasgowGal

At 7 weeks, Mya is 10lbs 13oz and 58cms - I can't believe she grown 6 cms since birth!!! I'm only 4ft 11"!!! :haha:


----------



## topazicatzbet

i find normal towels much easier, i wouldnt bother with too many hudded ones. 

callum and i are fine now and josh is on the mend. been back to docs just now with him for more meds for his thrush. 

just had my final fitting for bridesmaid dress, it fastens up :happydance: they are just doing some final nip and tucks and its all set for sunday.

go mya


----------



## menageriemom

Yay! I knew it would fit ;) Have fun on Sunday :)

Mya is growing like a weed! I'm sure she'll be going through clothes like crazy! How tall is her dad? Mattie will probably be of average height as an adult seeing as I'm 5'9'' and her dad is 5'10''. But that's a long way away!


----------



## GlasgowGal

Yay Beth - so pleased that your dress fits, knew it would sweetie.

Bailey - My hubby is 5ft 11" a whole foot taller than me, so maybe Mya will settle somewhere in the middle. I'm pleased that it looks like she'll be taller - I always hated being the smallest in class.

Helen - Not long now Sweetie.

L.x


----------



## menageriemom

Will be thinking of you and Abigail tomorrow, Helen! Hopefully we get to see some photos when you are home and rested. Keep us updated via Beth if you can :)


----------



## GlasgowGal

Hey Helen, will be thinking of you and your OH tomorrow. I'm so excited for you and can't wait to see Abigale. 

Lots of love from our family to yours.

Laura, Joe & Mya.xxx


----------



## SarahJane

Helen

Thinking of you for tomorrow, hope it all goes well xxx


----------



## topazicatzbet

i ve wished her good luck and she says thanks


----------



## topazicatzbet

havent heard anything yet. im sure she is just busy being a new mummy


----------



## Cupcake1979

Hello all sorry I have been missing in action. Raising twins is sooooooo hard and sleep depravation is a nightmare. I've also had an infection in my c sec wound and still have a hole that's an inch wide open, which seems to be taking forever to heal. 

Helen sorry I missed ur c section. I hope all went well and you are enjoying baby abigail. Lots of love from us to u x x x 

Beth such gorg pics of josh, he's a real heartbreaker!!

Sarah hoping and praying for u x

Bailey won't be long for u now!! How u feeling?

Laura what a beautiful little angel you have. Sounds like she's doing really well, and with measurements Luke those she sounds like she'll take after hubbub in the height stakes ;-)


----------



## menageriemom

Lucy I think you have all of our understanding :) I can only imagine the amount of work you are having to accomplish with them and it takes a strong woman to do what you are doing!! Hope that incision gets better quickly, too. 

My heartburn got so bad in the last week I had to get a prescription for omeprazole to take twice daily which has helped a lot. It was just this constant extreme burning, nothing like normal heartburn. Doesn't help my only craving has really been extra-lemony lemonade (I squeeze an extra 1/2 lemon into every glass) and eating raw lemons. So it's just been this vicious cycle LOL! 

Hope everyone is doing well with their little ones. Can't wait to join you all in a few weeks.


----------



## topazicatzbet

lucy, you must be run off your feet, i know how hard it is with a baby and toddler and i have my mum around most of the time to help. thank goodness i moved back home. 

bailey - hope the omeprazole helps, it did with me i was on it from 16 weeks and bearly suffered from it once i started with it. if i missed a dose i knew about it though. 

i still havent heard from helen, i text last night to say i hope everything went ok. im sure she is just busy recovering and enjoying her new bundle. 

i havent any proper pics from the wedding yet but stole this one from facebook. im on the right.
 



Attached Files:







wedding.jpg
File size: 39.1 KB
Views: 5


----------



## menageriemom

Beth you look great!! That's a very pretty dress. How'd Josh do for the day? 

Hope we hear something from Helen soon.


----------



## topazicatzbet

he did really well, took the bottle really well all day and then went straight back to bf that night. i was so busy all day i didnt really have time to miss them either so it was a great day all around. 

just been back to docs with josh and we have a new treatment for his thrush, hopefully this one will work. 

got a new pram today too, as much as i love my old one its just sooo big and akward to put up and down

https://i121.photobucket.com/albums/o224/topazicatzbeth/pram.jpg


----------



## GlasgowGal

Beth - You looked stunning in your dress, I'm glad you had such a great day. Your twin pushchair is fab! :thumbup:

Bailey - Hope your heartburn is better, sweetie. :hugs:

Lucy - How are you and those gorgeous boys? Sleep deprivation is a killer. I hope your incision is healing better. :hugs:

Helen - Hope you are well and enjoying being Abigale's mummy. :happydance:

Have a great weekend everyone.

Laura.x


----------



## menageriemom

Beth, what handsome boys! You are a lucky mom :)

Still no word from Helen? I can't help but worry a bit... hope everything is alright. 

The omeprazole has helped with the heartburn tremendously. Now I just need something to help me sleep! 4am here and I am wide awake.


----------



## Cupcake1979

Hi all,

Thanks for your understanding - I really appreciate it!! Hubby did night shift last night which gave me the opportunity to catch up on a nights sleep... still feel extremely tired today though... Its so wierd how these weeks are passing... one day passes into the next and the week shoots by like a blur!

Beth your bm dress was stunning and you look gorgeous! Well done you! Loving the twin pram too - hope the boys like it!!

Bailey how you doing with the heartburn? I had it pretty bad in my last 10 weeks - was constantly drinking the pharmacy strength gaviscon but had really rough nights with acid reflux, where i'd wake in the night feeling like I was going to bring it up... really unpleasant so I hope your meds work for you... Not long now either... cant wait for your new arrival :)

Hows things going Laura? Ive seen you've posted some new pics on fb of Mya - she is so perfect :))))) Was also going to ask what happens in the 6 week post natal check from your GP - would you mind letting me know what I can expect?

Helen hope you're ok and just busy with your new bubba - would love to hear from you to know all is ok... hope you can make contact soon.... thinking of you hunni x

Well as for us, the boys are six weeks on Thursday - I cant believe how time flies! They also seem to be piling on the weight too... Finlay was 6lb 8oz and Callum was 9lb 4oz the week before last... they're being weighed again just before they turn 7 weeks so I think we'll have some chunky boys on our hands by then. Finlay still feels like a little baby bird bless him, he's still wearing "early baby" baby clothes... he's a real cutie though!

As for me, i'm still spotting a little and wondering when it will ever stop - it'll be 6 weeks on Thursday for me and I would have thought it would have stopped by now... I guess its normal plus I have two sites from where the placentas came away which would give me more bleeding... I just want it to stop... feel like i've been wearing pads for months (had to from about 24 weeks with that pessary I had for the twin trial). Its also lead to me getting a rash - saw the doc last week and she said its like nappy rash and has given me a cream. Just hope it clears soon as its bloody itchy and sore lol!!!

I wanted to upload some pics but I only have some early ones of the boys whilst I was in hospital as OH hasnt uploaded the latest ones and I'm not sure how I can upload ones from my phone - those are on facebook tho, so he's the ones I can add...
 



Attached Files:







Brothers.jpg
File size: 21.6 KB
Views: 3









Callum Lucy.jpg
File size: 25.5 KB
Views: 3









Finlay.jpg
File size: 16.8 KB
Views: 3









Finlay & Callum.jpg
File size: 19.7 KB
Views: 3









Finlay Aaron Lincoln.jpg
File size: 27.4 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Cupcake1979

Here's a couple more... and finlay's cute little feet...

We're having castings of both boys hands and feet taken next week, then they turn them into 3D sculptures which go in a frame as a keepsake... this is what we've ordered...
 



Attached Files:







Lucy Finlay.jpg
File size: 23.4 KB
Views: 4









Big Foot.jpg
File size: 22.1 KB
Views: 4









Baby frame.jpg
File size: 13.8 KB
Views: 3


----------



## topazicatzbet

loving the pics lucy. 
glad the heartburn is better bailey

finally heard from helen.

he message read

hi hun sorry i havent been in touch. abigail was born tue at 12.28 weighing 5lb 14oz. she went to special care after she was born for 4 hours due to her being grey so i never got to hold her :-(
i got out of hospital fri and just taken it easy and recovering well. im still very sore but abigail is very well now she has jaunice but is very much worth everything id been through 5 years of trying and 9 months wait :D
i ll be on when i can to upload pics at mo av no internet. 


i ve sent her all out congrats abd she says sorry it took so long to reply, she knew we would be worrying


so welcome to the world little abigail :happydance::happydance:


----------



## SarahJane

Wonderful news and thanks for the update Beth xx

PS You looked stunning at the wedding x


----------



## GlasgowGal

Yay Congratulations Helen - Can't wait to see baby Abigale.

Thanks for keeping us updated Beth, was beginning to worry.

Lucy - The six week check-up for Mya was just standard stuff, they checked he eyes, ears, hips and reflexes. As for me the checked that my uterus had returned to normal size and I had a smear test done. The smear was optional, but thought i'd just get it done and out of the way. The pics are beautiful, I can't wait to see some more. 

AFM - Took Mya to be weighed today, she's now 11lb 7 oz. She's got a little bit of cradle cap behind her ears (none on her head though???). We have been offered a place at the nursery we've chosen for her, so Hubby and I are going to view it tonight. Her place begins mid-April, it seems so far away but I know it'll fly by, I'm dreading having to leave her for the first time, but I have to go back to work, at least it's only part-time.

Hope you are all well. Not too long now until we meet baby Matilda!!!

Laura.xxx


----------



## menageriemom

So relieved to hear that Helen and family are home and recovering! Thank you for letting us know, Beth. 

Lucy those photos are so beautiful. I can't believe it's been 6 weeks either! Hope the spotting stops for you soon. 

A huge contraction woke me up at just after 3 this morning followed by another, but I didn't think much of it and fell back asleep. Just after 4 contractions woke me up again and I went to the bathroom and there was a bit of blood on the tissue. Called L&D and they said to come in. They hooked me up to the monitor for 2 hours and I had contractions every 2-7 minutes for the whole time. They checked my cervix twice and it was thick and posterior both times so they sent me home. They said the contractions likely caused the bleeding. It was an interesting experience, DH was totally freaking out about whether I was OK or not but I was as calm as could be! They did say if I were to go into labor at this time they wouldn't try to stop it. Thankfully the contractions have now stopped :) But I am sore!


----------



## topazicatzbet

oohh sounds like it wont be long bailey. 

lucy im still spotting too. i had 5 weeks with callum so looks like its gonna be longer with josh.:growlmad:

think it depends on the doctor for the 6 week check, when i had callum they didnt check me at all where as this time with a new doc i have an appointment for a check for me. i hope they offer me a smear as i was due in june might as well get it out the way. i thought yo had to wait 17 weeks though. obviously not.


----------



## babydust1

hi girls just a quick update as im doing it from my phone and it keeps crashing =/
thankyou for all the congratulations hope you are all well :)

& thankyou for updating beth. really appreciate it

Abigail Rose was born on Tuesday 23rd August @ 12:28 weighing 5lbs 14oz i had been in theatre since 11 due to spinal block not numbing me, after 3 attempts it finally worked =/ abigail got sent to special care unit as she was a little grey & her oxygen levels & sats were low after 4 hours she came back and me & my OH finally got to hold her, the best feeling ever, 

none of her clothes fit her lol because everytime i went for a scan they told me baby was going to be 7-8lb lol i need tiny baby clothes lol. 

she got weighed again yesterday and had lost weight she now weighs 5lb 7oz but in her first few days she was sick alot 

i will upload a few pics but i'll upload more soon as i can :) 

hope all is well with everyone else & not long now bailey and it'll soon be you xx

the picture of my belly the night before i went in & then a picture of when i got to see her after special care braught her back to me & a few others :) xx :cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







P8220004.jpg
File size: 17 KB
Views: 10









P8230038.jpg
File size: 25.3 KB
Views: 11









P8260195.jpg
File size: 34.2 KB
Views: 10









P8270214.jpg
File size: 29.1 KB
Views: 9









P8280227.jpg
File size: 29 KB
Views: 9


----------



## topazicatzbet

awe, look at that pretty pink dress.

she is gorgeous. well done hun.


----------



## menageriemom

Abigail is just precious!! Well done Helen :) She is one lucky girl. :cloud9:


----------



## GlasgowGal

Abigale is just beautiful - I love the pink dress too and the crib bedding is gorgeous. Congratulations and well done. 

How are you feeling?

L.xxx


----------



## topazicatzbet

hope your all doing well girls.

i weighed josh this morning and he is now 11lb he has put on nearly 1lb in a week. go my boobie juice. 

shame my wight loss seams to have stopped, been naughty with the choc though.


----------



## menageriemom

That's great about Josh's weight!! Was there something in particular that you think has helped you BF this time over last time? I kind of have my heart set on being able to BF but I'm afraid of disappointing myself. But any stress won't help my supply, either! 

I've been a bit naughty with the sweets, too :blush: Now up 13lbs from pre-pregnancy weight. Seems like no matter what I eat at this point I'm putting on weight every week, though. Not letting myself worry too much over it.


----------



## SarahJane

13lb is nothing bailey, I lost a stone overnight with Evelyn and I was only 23 weeks so you'll lose that no problem.

It is normal at your stage to put 2lb a week on so enjoy it while you can and if you do BF it will come off in no time anyway.

Hope everyone is ok

Still not ovulating so ticker must be slightly out this month although now getting a line on my cheapies so won't be long.

Helen, Abigail is gorgeous, I am officially very jealous of you all for your beautiful babies (in the nicest possible and smiley way!)

I hope all little ones and mums are doing well
Sar xx


----------



## topazicatzbet

im sure you ll get your rainbow baby soon sarah and i plan to be there every step of your journey. cant wait to hear you complaining about 3rd tri aches and pains.

bailey i gained 30 lb in my pregnancy and by 4 weeks had only about 2 lbs to lose so i bet you will end up lighter no probs.

as for bf, it was the support i had this time making sure i had the right latch, i still wouldnt say its easy and we are still havng problems, prob cos of the oral thrush, my fast let down (i can squirt across the room by just pushing on my boob with one finger) and im not sure if josh has reflux and also the fact that i was more educated this time.


----------



## SarahJane

Sitting PMSL at Beth's projectile milk missile! 

I am pretty confident it will happen too Beth. Just playing the waiting game is annoying. Thanks for your support, it is lovely to have you guys around and I fully intend to moan lots in my next pregnancy!!!


----------



## topazicatzbet

im sure josh isnt laughing when its squirting him in the eye. :haha:


----------



## SarahJane

:rofl:Poor Josh


----------



## GlasgowGal

Lol - i've done that to Mya too! She looks at me as if to say "watch where you're firing that stuff mummy". 

Beth - josh is doing really well with his weight. I weighed Mya on Monday and she's now 11lb 7 oz.

Sarah - as always I am praying that this is your month sweetie and I can't wait to hear you moaning about all your pregnancy aches and pains. The kitties are not complete until your rainbow baby is here too. 

Bailey - how are you doing hun? I agree with Beth, I got lots of advice about breast feeding. It still wasn't easy, in fact the first few days were a bit hellish, however it was the one thing that I really wanted to do, so I stuck with it asked for more advice from the local bf support worker and finally cracked it. I am so glad I did, I really enjoy feeding Mya & if you've got to get up at silly oclock, there's nothing better than those beautiful blue eyes looking up at me.


Helen - I hope you are well and enjoying being a new mummy.

Have a great weekend ladies.

Love as always,

Laura.xxx


----------



## SarahJane

Just a quickie to say I got a positive OPK tonight so off to make a baby!!!


----------



## menageriemom

Catch that egg, Sarah!! :happydance:

Thank you Beth and Laura, I guess the support really matters! You two succeeding definitely helps me think positively about it. The hospital I'll be giving birth at has two lactation consultants every day but Sundays so I should be able to see one of them, we also have a Le Leche League here and DH is fully supportive with me wanting to BF exclusively. 

I think I'm pretty much ready to go into labor now :dohh: May have them check me again on Tuesday, this past Tuesday the doctor couldn't even reach my cervix! But I feel like I've dropped a bit since.


----------



## topazicatzbet

sounds like there is plenty of help there for you then, im sure you will do just fine. 

i cant believe how bf is made out to be so easy and its not its blooming hard work. 
you worry if you ll have enough milk, no one tells you too much milk can cause problems.


----------



## menageriemom

That was quite the visual, Beth :haha: But you are right, I haven't seen overproduction talked about in almost anything I've read! 

Haven't posted a bump photo in a while... hopefully one of my last. 


Spoiler
https://i1209.photobucket.com/albums/cc399/menagerie_mom/Photo37.jpg

Hope you ladies have a great weekend :)


----------



## topazicatzbet

you look fab


----------



## GlasgowGal

Bailey - Your bump is fab! Glad your feeling ready for labour. Like Beth says, bf is definately not easy, but with support it is well worth it.

Sarah - :dust::dust::dust: lots of sticky vibes and more :dust::dust::dust:

I hope you've all had a lovely weekend.

Love

L.x


----------



## menageriemom

Kind of mixed news at the doctor's today - she's dropped to 13th percentile in weight from 22nd which was previously 43rd. But my fluid levels are fine, which is good news. Because I have hypertension (though it's been controlled the whole time, today it was 122/74) my placenta may be sputtering out a little early so they may want to induce me between 38-39 weeks. However I do have to be favorable for induction at the time which concerns me because the last time I was checked the doctor couldn't even reach my cervix. 

I like the idea that she may be here in a week and a half or two weeks but it's heavy news! Luckily they don't expect any problems with her size wise or otherwise.


----------



## topazicatzbet

oohh so she could be here soon:happydance:

i wouldnt worry too much about the size. 1% percentile is still normal some babies have to be on the lower percentiles otherwise they wouldnt exist. 

fingers crossed your favourable when you need to be. 


afm
had my 6 week check today, just asked how i was and checked bp. she precribed more meds for josh and i for his thush, fingers crossed this lot does the trick (5th time lucky eh) 

callum has been sick for past few days so not had much sleep but josh is doing much better being settled through the day and has slept part of the night in his cot and had fed well today.


----------



## GlasgowGal

I'm sure everything will be fine when the time comes, will keep my fx'd for you. As Beth says I wouldn't worry too much about her weight. Keep us posted sweetie. Can't wait to see Matilda!!!

Beth - Hope Callum is feeling a bit better and Josh's thrush finally clears up. Mya had it too, but she only needed one course of meds to clear it. They gave me some cream to put on my nipples, so i did pass it back when feeding, did they do that with you too?.

L.xxx


----------



## topazicatzbet

Yeah they have but not the best cream. Hv gave me a leaflet to give to gp so they could prescribe the right stuff.


----------



## GlasgowGal

Hi Ladies,

Hope you all had a good weekend?

Bailey - Hope you're well sweetie!

Sarah - Did you have a good time at Alton Towers? Keeping my fx'd for your testing this month.

Beth - How's Callum feeling? Better I hope! 

Mya had her first immunisation today, she was very brave and only cried for a wee minute. When i got her home I swaddled and fed her and she gave me a great big smile, as if to say "I'm okay now mummy" - love my little girl.

L.x


----------



## menageriemom

Laura, Mya sounds like the most amazing little girl. Glad she took it so well! 

Had a good weekend here, but unfortunately it's all gone downhill today. What a time for DH to lose his job, huh? :cry: Luckily he has good qualifications to find another one but the next few weeks will interesting. I think I'm so in shock I can't even feel the stress.


----------



## GlasgowGal

That's awful timing! What does he do? I know it's easier said than done, but try not to stress, I'm sure everything will work out.

Love and big hugs,

L.x


----------



## menageriemom

He's been running restaurants for 17 years. Unfortunately the last three have been a waste for a franchise that expanded too quickly and caved in. I feel better now that we've taken care of applying for unemployment and all that stuff, and the job hunt starts tomorrow. He was waiting to use his vacation for Mattie's birth so we're out of luck on that. 

Just trying to remember these are small things, we will get through it, and we are still luckier than many. But I'm ready to have this baby! Hopefully I've at least thinned out a little. Last Friday I was still thick and "maybe 1cm".


----------



## topazicatzbet

oh no bailey, what timing. i hope hubby finds another job asap.

callum is much better thanks laura, back at nursery today. glad mya s injections went well. josh has his a week tom, im dreading it cos callum was really ill after his first lot.


----------



## GlasgowGal

Bailey - good luck to hubby on his job hunt and I pleased to here that you're thinning, you'll have that beautiful baby girl before you know it. You are right too, life throws some amount of shit at us at times, but i honestly have never appreciated what i have more that i do now. 

Beth - I'm glad the hear Callum is well and back at nursery. :thumbup:

L.x


----------



## menageriemom

Please keep this off Facebook ladies! :) Posting from my phone now.

Headed to L&D now for an induction. Her fluid was low so they are ready to get her out. Wish me luck!


----------



## topazicatzbet

oooh good luck hun. hope its a short labour and look forward to hearing an update. will be keeping an eye on fb for your announcement


----------



## SarahJane

Good luck huni. Can't wait to see Mati xxx


----------



## GlasgowGal

Good Luck Sweetie. Thinking of you.

Love Laura.xxx


----------



## menageriemom

Been contracting for 18 hours and as of two hours ago I still haven't thinned! A section may be in my near future. The dr should be here in an hour or so to discuss options. Once again, wish me luck! And thank you for the kind words. :)


----------



## topazicatzbet

good luck hun, i know a section isnt ideal but as long sa she gets here safely for you both thats all that matters.


----------



## GlasgowGal

All my love and best wishes, Sweetie. She'll be here soon!!!

L.x


----------



## HappiestMom

Hope everything goes ok Bailey...and sorry about hubby and his job! I bet she has the reddest hair!!


----------



## SarahJane

How excited, can't wait for an update! Hope all going ok bailey xxx


----------



## menageriemom

It's a girl! Matilda Jean was born 9/14/11 at 12:56pm after a 20.5 hour long induction and a 3 hour labor and all of 15 minutes of pushing. She weighed 5lbs 8oz and is 19.25 inches long. Tiny girl but just perfect. She has long red hair and eyelashes, couldn't be happier with that!! 

Have to stay in the hospital at least 24 hours here. I feel great except for a small abrasion she created by coming out with her hands on her head. Will post my birth story and some photos when we get to go home. Thank you girls so, so much for all the support over the last year :hugs:


----------



## HappiestMom

told you she would have tons of red hair! congrats!


----------



## topazicatzbet

Wow things must have moved fast after your last post. Congratulations hun. A good size given she was early and you were concerened about growth. Josh is glad he has another red head Joining the group.


----------



## GlasgowGal

Yay, I'm so pleased for you Bailey - Congratulations!!! I saw the pic you posted on Facebook and can't wait to see some more. Matilda is beautiful! Love to you and your little family.

Laura.xxx


----------



## topazicatzbet

i text helen today to see how her and abigail were. all good she just doesnt have any internet at the mo.


----------



## SarahJane

Well no good news for me this month :-( Onto cycle number 6 and going in with positivity this month, have a nice good feeling for this one.

Hope all you mums and babies are doing well xx


----------



## GlasgowGal

Thanks for the update Beth. Hope all is well with you and you gorgeous boys.

Sarah - Sorry that this wasn't your month sweetie. Hope this cycle is lucky for you. End of September was lucky for me last year. So fx'd it is for you too.

Love L.xxx


----------



## menageriemom

Sarah, good luck this cycle hun! I'm sorry about this month. 6 seems like a positive number, though ;)

Girls, now I totally realize why the slow updates from you all :dohh: So much respect to all of you and double for you, Lucy! I haven't slept for more than 2.5 consecutive hours since I was admitted to the hospital. There is definitely some insomnia going on, I'm not even tired- but I wish I was! 

The first 20 hours of my hospital stay were pretty crappy, more so the last 10 of those. I was admitted at 11am. They gave me Cervidil at 1pm which did nothing aside from give me contractions, and they started Pitocin at 1am the next morning to help me along. I went pain-med free until about 5am when I asked for something, they gave me morphine which did NOT help! I could have more at 7, and about 8 or 9 I was getting a bit desperate after what was nearing 19 hours of contractions. I asked for something more, but was denied because of the possibility of a c-section. At 10am one of the doctors who I can now say was a total bitch came in to check how I was progressing, shoved her hand in me, snapped at me for pulling away slightly, and then broke my water with almost no warning or explanation about what she was doing or telling me if I had progressed at all (I had gone up to 1.5cm, but thinned slightly the nurse told me). I could feel the waters running down my legs and instantly the contractions got intense and less than a minute apart. She left without saying much, fuck I wanted to strangle her. I was actively dialating so they offered me the epidural, which I quickly accepted. DH helped me through about 20 minutes of insane contractions before the anesthesiologist got there. The epidural wasn't bad at all, but it only took to one side! I was having all those bad contractions on the right side of my body. He redid it, and thankfully it took completely. 

30 amazing nearly pain-free minutes later, the nurse checked me and said "you aren't going to believe this" - DH and I both said later we thought she'd say I still hadn't progressed. She then told me I was 8-9cm! She went to get my (usual, and awesome) doctor. A few minutes later she came in and I was feeling the pressure to push. My doctor said when that pressure goes up another notch, get the nurse. They started putting the room together for delivery, wheeling things in, rolling in lights. About 5-10 minutes later that pressure got worse, I was checked, and I was a full 10cm and ready to push. 

The nurse helped me push for about 7 minutes before the doctor came into the room. She watched me push a bit and told me to STOP about two pushes in, baby was coming and she hadn't gotten on all of her gear! I spent another 5 minutes pushing and little Matilda Jean was born :cloud9: She cried immediately, I cried, DH started to cry. Delivering her did not hurt one bit thanks to the epidural, and I could still move my legs quite a bit. No epi headache, and she was bright, loud, and alert when she was born. She came out with her hands on her cheeks which gave me a slight abrasion right near my urethra, it took a couple stitches to put me back together, not too bad but it hurt like CRAZY to pee for two days. I scarfed a cheeseburger after she was sent to the nursery, all I had in about 30 hours were two Popsicles and two clear sodas. 

A lot has happened in between then and now, we spent 48 hours in the hospital after birth. Mattie came home a bit jaundiced so we did home phototherapy for 18 hours and she is now 100% on the mend and looking a ton better. We're just getting her a little natural light now. 

She is BF'ing better every day, the jaundice made her really tired all the time so we syringed my milk to her and we are doing that less and less now. I am producing like a cow!! Unfortunately leaking all over the place right now. 

Anyway, I am totally in love with her and have such a hard time even being in a different room than her. Other than the jaundice she is perfeclty healthy, and already 2oz over her birth weight! She was 5lbs 4.6oz leaving the hospital on the 16th and 5lbs 10oz yesterday. Here's a photo of her sunbathing :) I've been told her cord is really long? 

Spoiler
https://i1209.photobucket.com/albums/cc399/menagerie_mom/-1.jpg


----------



## HappiestMom

awww..she is tooo cute..and she is skinny!!! yeah usually they cut the cords a bit shorter...


----------



## topazicatzbet

well done you. she is gorgeous. dont worry about the cord it will be gone in a day or two
glad the bf is going well.

josh is 8 weeks old today and has been exclusivly breast fed. im so proud of myself. he has his 8 week check in the morning and im gonna make an appointment for his first jabs.


----------



## GlasgowGal

Aww Mattie is adorable! So pleased that she is feeding well - once you're both in to the swing of it those late night feeds are so special, when it's just you and her and the whole world is sleeping - perfect!!! I love it!

Beth - Well done on 8 weeks of bf too! Let us know how he gets on at his 8 week check. Mya had her first jabs last week, she was so brave - I felt sick having to turn her round so the nurse could inject her in the other leg. I'm waiting for the appt for her next ones.

Love to you all.

L.xxx


----------



## topazicatzbet

all well at 8 week check. josh now weighs 12lb 12oz and is on the 75th percentile, my little chubber. 

the swab he had done of his mouth came back negative for thrush so looks like he just has a very milky tongue. 

i ve got a bit of tummy ache today so wondering is af is looming, was hoping she wouldnt come back straight away. boo


----------



## SarahJane

A great birth story and a beautiful daughter. Matti is just lovely Bailey and you must be over the moon.

Good news that Josh is doing so well beth and sorry if it is AF. 

Love to you and Mya Laura x

AFM - diet going well, at this rate I will be half a stone lighter by the next time I test which will be amazing if 6 is lucky! 

Hope you are all ok x


----------



## GlasgowGal

Sarah - Congrats on you weight loss - you're doing fab! Cycle six was my lucky one - hope it is for you too sweetie.

Beth - Josh is doing so well and i'm chuffed his thrush has cleared up. I'm going to weigh Mya at the clinic on tuesday as she'll be 12 weeks then. No AF for me yet either, think it's the breast feeding - that's over a year now since my last one.

Love to all.

Laura.xxx


----------



## GlasgowGal

Hi Ladies,

Hope you're all well!

I took Mya for an unscheduled check up at the clinic today - She is now 13lbs, 64cms long (thats another 6cms - 12 cms sinces birth) and her head circumference is 40cms. I can't believe how quickly she's growing - definately takes her height from Daddy.

Love to you all and lots of :dust::dust::dust: for you Sarah.

L.x


----------



## topazicatzbet

go mya


----------



## topazicatzbet

how we all doing girls.

josh is growing so fast, he is a right little tub. callum is cutting his last 4 teeth so has been a nightmare so not much sleep for me. my new double bed is helping though. i love it.


----------



## SarahJane

Saw the pics on FB of them both Beth- they are both so cute! You must be a very proud mummy xx

AFM cycle 6 TTC and still no news I'm afraid. I am 1dpo ish today so should know if any news in a couple of weeks but not massively confident as had all sorts of problems with monitor and opks so am not even sure I have ovulated!! Paul & I have decided that next month we are binning all the opks and everything and stopping worrying about it all.

On a positive 9lb lost on the diet so far so good in that sense. Hoping for another stone before Christmas

Love to all xxxx


----------



## topazicatzbet

excellent news on the weight loss hun, i ve been stuck at my weight but this week i lost 2 lb however i bet i ve just put it all back on with the key lime pie and cup cakes i ve had today :dohh:


----------



## SarahJane

ooohhh cupcakes - yummmmmmyyyy!

You have done so well with your weight - are you still breastfeeding?


----------



## topazicatzbet

yep i am. 

i lost the weight really qickly after josh but then im stuck at the weight i was when i got preg, i still have plenty to lose from callum so im a bit dissapointed im not still losing, so i ve been good all week and cut out the snacks and fizzy pop. but today it all went wrong with the family meal. back on the wagon tom, although i do have one cup cake left.

felt a bit down about my weight this week as have been trying to find a dress for a party and cant find any in a 16 and then when i did find some i liked at matalan the 16 there was too tight around arms and they dont have it in an 18. arghhhh.


----------



## SarahJane

You don't look like a 16 on your pics beth! I'd have said 14 max...

My bingo wings are one of my most annoying bits! Even in the glory days (long long ago) when I was a size 10, I hated the tops of my arms!! 

I didn't ever realise how much pregnancy would change my body too. Thanks to lovely Evelyn I have a stretchy belly now... Not that I am complaining as she was worth it!

Well done on the b/f xxx


----------



## topazicatzbet

i know everyone says that and are suprised at how much i weigh.
i have a wide frame so add the floppy belly and big boobs to that and im now the biggest i ve ever been. 

im used to just being able to pick up a 13 and it fit comfortably, since the boys thats gone out the window. i have no ill power though and now im bf i want to eat all the time, im so hungry.


----------



## SarahJane

topazicatzbet said:


> i know everyone says that and are suprised at how much i weigh.
> i have a wide frame so add the floppy belly and big boobs to that and im now the biggest i ve ever been.
> 
> im used to just being able to pick up a 13 and it fit comfortably, since the boys thats gone out the window. i have no ill power though and now im bf i want to eat all the time, im so hungry.

You certainly don't look overweight so I'd try not to worry about it and make sure Josh gets the nutrition he needs. I was just saying to Paul, it must be a wonderful feeling to look at Josh and be able to say "he is that big because of what I have done" - you are making your boy big and strong so a couple of extra lb's are a tiny sacrifce to make x


----------



## topazicatzbet

it is a great feeling he is growing so well, he is a right chuncky monkey, he was 12lb12oz last week so god knows what he is now. maybe i should give some to callum cos he needs fattening up.


----------



## SarahJane

pmsl - indeed he is a skinny minnie! My nephew is the same though - too much energy at that age bless em xx


----------



## topazicatzbet

thanks for the pep talk hun, feel a lot better about my weight now.


----------



## menageriemom

Hey girls :) 

Beth those pics of you and the boys on FB are gorgeous!! And yummy cupcakes. 
DH and bought a dozen donuts yesterday and ate them all :dohh: naughtiest thing since I gave birth! My scale at home sucks but it put me at 10lbs lower than my pre-pregnancy weight. I had gained a total of 16lbs the day I was induced and I instantly lost all baby belly when I gave birth - so I never had that "still pregnant" look, but it's considerably more flabby feeling! Thankfully, I seem to have survived completely down below. Bleeding has slowed tremendously, a pantyliner takes care of it. 

I think we've been going through the 3 week growth spurt the last couple days, hopefully it's done today as she's calmed down. Last night was the first night she demanded to NOT be put down, and had to be held to be calm. She wanted to be on the boob pretty much constantly, which I have been able to manage but I'm guilty of slipping a pacifier in there a couple times so I could do things like let the lanolin dry and save my own sanity. BF'ing has been going great. Nights are rough - she has her own schedule which is very random and mornings are her favorite time to sleep, not nights. 

I am so so tired but she is totally worth it. I love her tremendously! The biggest issue outside of all of that is me, definitely some postpartum anxiety problems. Have to talk to my Dr about it, my postpartum appointment is in a little over a week. I owe a lot to my DH - he constantly offers to stay up with her to let me rest even though he is now working 12 hour days. 

Hope everybody is doing well. :hugs::hugs:


----------



## GlasgowGal

Congratulations on your weight loss ladies!!! :thumbup: 9 lbs is fabulous, Sarah. :thumbup:Beth I went through a spell of about 3 weeks where i didn't shift a lb and then suddenly started losing about 2 lb a week again, the breast feeding def helps. :happydance:I'm well chuffed today, coz i got back into my pre-preg jeans :happydance: - it's the first time i've been brave enough to try them. I put on all 5 pairs, just to make sure it wasn't a fluke. :haha:

Bailey - I'm pleased to hear that the bf is going well - Mya did the cluster feeding thing too. One night she was on for 10 hours, it was the biggest test of my resolve ever and I too tried the dummy, unfortunately she screamed the place down so I quickly learned to bf in the lying down position and thank my stars that i was wise enough to have bought a good few tubes of nipple cream.

Sarah - I hope this is your cycle sweetie. Love, hugs and lots of :dust: 

It's been so nice to see our little thread a bit more active again. Does anyone keep in touch with Helen? She is the only one of us that doesn't seem to be on facebook. Was wondering how she's getting on with little Abigail? If any of you do speak to her tell her I said hi, and hope to here from her soon.

Love to you all.

Laura.xxx


----------



## topazicatzbet

i text her the other day hun, both her and abigail are doing great but she doesnt have any internet at the mo. she has lost 2.5 stone since having her.

great news about the jeans, i hope i can start shifting a bit more, i really want to lose callums baby weight too. 

josh doesnt seam to have had a growth spurt he just piles on the weight full stop. but i always feed laid down on a night, started it to deal with the over supply issues.


----------



## SarahJane

Well done on the jeans Laura. That is pretty impressive! I would be doing cartwheels after such a short time.

Glad Helen and Abigail doing well - send my love when you next text her Beth x

Great news on the b/f bailey!

Ok so I want to see some up to date baby pics in here - cmon - get posting your babies girls.

I am resigning myself to the fact that the BFP will happen when it happens so am much more relaxed. Had a weird positive feeling today though which is a good sign. I am only 2dpo though so a long time to go before testing.

I am off down to London at the weekend and am hoping that will take my mind off the idea of testing - aim to test on 12th so will be definitely in here that day with an update. Hope it is good news...


----------



## menageriemom

Everything crossed for you Sarah!

Laura please share your positioning for BF'ing laying down! I've tried doing it while we are both laying facing each other on the bed but I feel like my boobs don't bend that way :( We've successfully done it once with her laying on her side across my stomach. Do you get more options for positions when your LOs are bigger? 

I cannot latch her without the light on and often start falling asleep while doing it, night time is definitely the hard spot right now. She's been asleep pretty much all day only waking to eat so I know it's going to be a long night.


----------



## SarahJane

bailey - your pic on avatar is beautiful, she is stunning xxxx


----------



## GlasgowGal

Hi Bailey - Hope you got some sleep last night, sweetie! Here's how I get into position for night feeds - lie on my side with my lower arm placed out in front of me, above Mya's head. Mya's nose level with my nipple and i usually hold the breast in position for her with my upper arm. Hope this helps, if not let me know and i'll post a pic. As Sarah says your avatar pic is beautiful!!!

Beth - Thanks for the update on Helen and Abigale. I'm pleased to hear they're doing well. I think all Mya's food is going to her legs, she's just so long!!! Nearly as tall as my friends little girl and she's 10 months!!!

Sarah - I'm glad you're feeling positive hun and i hope you have a fab time in London. I love it there, must get down there soon, it's been over a year since i went. My Mum went the other week and bought back a musical teddy from Harrods for Mya - very lucky little girl! She loves it though it sings "you are my sunshine".

Here's a couple of pics of Mya, as requested.


Love Laura.xxx
 



Attached Files:







M11.jpg
File size: 41.2 KB
Views: 2









M1.jpg
File size: 21.1 KB
Views: 2









Mya & Layla.jpg
File size: 36.7 KB
Views: 1


----------



## menageriemom

Thank you Sarah :) That's one they took at the hospital, she was so tiny! 

Laura, Mya is the most beautiful little girl! That pic of her smiling is so adorable. 

I assume you are using the top breast? I guess my problem is that when I roll onto my side, the actual breast rolls in the right position, but my nipple tends to point too far up toward the ceiling so she can't reach it. I may need to try again when I'm a bit softer - I've been getting engorged the last late nights and mornings. 

Poor girl is so congested, too :( It's part of the reason she isn't sleeping so well at night. Broke out the bulb syringe and saline drops for her, they help for a little bit but I have to do it many times a day. Hope it passes soon!


----------



## topazicatzbet

laura, mya is looking so gorgeous. 

bailey, hope mattie feels better soon, josh was full of cold last week and has a right cough at the mo. i had to delay his jabs til mon with him not being well. 

think you will all have seen my updated pics of fb. so wont bore you with them again.

i ve e mailed the nearest milk bank to me about donating some breast milk, waiting to hear back from them so i can get the ball rolling.


----------



## babydust1

hi girls :)

hope your all well :) sorry i havent been online got no internet still, on parents at the moment.

me & abigail are just fine, she got weighed today shes now 8lb10 & a half :cloud9: shes now 6 weeks old :thumbup:

ive been in and out of hospital again with my gallstones i have pancretitis which is severe and can be life threatening :( i now have a date for 21st of this month to have surgery as long as my pancrease isnt inflamed i can have the operation :cry:

ive lost 3 and a half stone since having abigail n not eating because i cant as it sets me off and i end up in hospital for a week in pain =/ 

anyways ill post a few pics of abigail. 

thanks for asking about me & ill pop on again soon :thumbup:
 



Attached Files:







P9170069.jpg
File size: 29.9 KB
Views: 5









P9170047.jpg
File size: 34.7 KB
Views: 4









P8280227.jpg
File size: 29 KB
Views: 1









P9030023.jpg
File size: 35.6 KB
Views: 2









P9230006.jpg
File size: 29.8 KB
Views: 3


----------



## topazicatzbet

awe look how gorgeous she is.

sorry your health still isnt great roll on the 21st so you can get the op over with and then start to fully enjoy life as a mummy.


----------



## menageriemom

Aww Helen what a beautiful and lucky girl!! Congrats again hun. I'm really sorry to hear about the medical issues, I hope your surgery helps you feel better and get healing. You've gone through so much during your pregnancy and for her first few weeks :( 

Doctor's appointment tomorrow, was up all night with congested Mattie ... she wasn't really fussy at all and no fever, but she spent all evening comfort suckling and sounding awful. Headed out this evening to buy a humidifier for her. This sucks!! I feel terrible for her. 

Laura I did finally get the laying down to work last night with the bottom breast, I feel like an idiot now :dohh:, but it was so much nicer than sitting up at night.


----------



## GlasgowGal

Bailey - yeah its the bottom breast I use too, I'd have to lie over her to get it to work with the top one. I much prefer feeding in the lying position, I think mya prefers it too, as she doesn't need to be handled as much.

Helen - its lovely to hear from you sweetie! Sorry to hear about your medical issues, best of luck for 21st, I hope everything gets sorted so you can enjoy being a mummy. I can't believe that abigale is six weeks already, she is so beautiful - tiny compared to Mya now, she's 14 weeks and 13lbs 4 oz. Hope you get your internet sorted soon. Take care & hope you get well soon.

Love Laura.xxx


----------



## menageriemom

Ugh what a whirlwind of a morning! In good news, I've lost exactly 30lbs since giving birth :wacko: but I'm not complaining! In bad news, they found cells on my placenta that indicate I may have an autoimmune disease. Not something I wanted to hear since my father has psoriasis. And if I do have something, I don't have the medical insurance to cover it. I had maternity coverage only and Mattie's birth and hospital stay was $14,000 itself! Blech! 

How is everybody else doing? Any news Sarah? 

We need more photos!


----------



## SarahJane

Awww sorry Bailey x

No news this month - now 12dpo and no hint of a bfp so looks like cycle 7 for me - on a positive it was cycle 7 and also November that I conceived Evelyn - on a negative I will be going through the same stages of pregnancy at the same time as I was with her which may not be the best for my mental health!


----------



## topazicatzbet

i would imagin no matter what time that bfp comes it will still be hard to go through the stages so might as well be sooner than later. 

sorry to hear the potential health problems bailey, hope all is ok. our health systems has its problems but id hate to be without it. 

afm

im now lighter than when i concieved josh. lost 5lb in 2 weeks yay, my aim is to loss another 5lb by my 30th beginning of dec.

i am waiting for a pack to come through the post so i can start donating breast milk to the local milk bank to help out premature babies. realy looking forward to getting started.


----------



## SarahJane

Beth, donating milk is a wonderful thing to do. Good for you xx

And well done on the weightloss hun

What date is your birthday?


----------



## topazicatzbet

4th dec, the big 3 0 arghh!!!


----------



## topazicatzbet

im at my friends birthday party this evening so will be busy at 7pm so i ve lit my candle early for national infant and baby loss day. 

thinking of precious evelyn and all the other babies that were too special for this world.
 



Attached Files:







IMAG0479.jpg
File size: 37.8 KB
Views: 2


----------



## SarahJane

Such a lovely thing to do Beth xxx

Thank you babe - means a lot - crying happy tears :')


----------



## menageriemom

Though I have crappy candles, this is for Evelyn, my wee one, and all the other babies gone too soon :cry:

https://i1209.photobucket.com/albums/cc399/menagerie_mom/-4-1.jpg


----------



## GlasgowGal

Hi Ladies,

Sorry i haven't been on in a while. I'm on hoilday at my mum's for a fortnight, so just not had time to post.

Bailey - sorry to hear about your health issues, hope you get sorted soon. How are you getting on with your bfing now that you've mastered the lying down position?

Beth - Congrats on your weight-loss - you are doing so well! i'm sure you'll hit your birthday target. Also, good for you donating your breast milk, such a lovely thing to do. I would love to do it, but while i enjoy feeding Mya, i really hate expressing and only do it when i absolutely have to, so i don't think i could commit to donating & i'd feel horrible letting those tiny babies down.

Helen - Hope you are well hun? I didn't get chance to light a candle, as mum didn't have any. But I always light a candle for my wee ones on 15th November and 16th January, so I will send a prayer up for Evelyn and your baby angel too, Bailey.

Love to you all.

Laura.xxx


----------



## topazicatzbet

hey ladies, how are you all.
josh had his check with the hv today. 13 wks today and weighs in at 13lb 7oz

think i ve lost about half a stone this month :happydance: not bad concidering my new hobby is baking.


----------



## SarahJane

Yay well done on the weightloss beth! Josh is growing up so quickly :-(

I am doing good. Still TTC and a lot more relaxed than in ages but being kept stupidly busy at work which is keeping my mind off things.

Hoping for a BFP this month as EDD will be around my birthday 

Hope all of our babies are doing well xxx


----------



## GlasgowGal

Well done Beth:happydance::happydance::happydance:

Sarah - :dust::dust::dust:

Love Laura.xxx


----------



## menageriemom

:dust: and everything crossed for you Sarah! 

Hope everybody is well :) Busy, I'm sure!


----------



## topazicatzbet

all good here, think josh is going through a growth spurt cos he has fed more often yest and today and spent all night feeding, im shattered from lack of sleep hopefully he will be better tonight.

looking forward to dressing the boys up for halloween. callum helped me scoop out the pumpkin. 

josh has already started rolling, him im gonna have another mover on my hands, callum was fully walking by 11 months bet josh is around ther too.


----------



## menageriemom

What are the boys going to be for Halloween? I still have to go get a pumpkin!

I'm still not getting the best sleep, Mattie kind of grunts, wiggles, and snorts all night and doesn't really go for more than 4 hours without feeding yet. Has been a little gassy lately which keeps her up, too. Aside from some foggy short term memory, I think I'm doing pretty well!

Still going strong BF'ing and loving it - actually NIP'ed for the first time at the grocery store while waiting for a prescription a couple weeks ago. It's not very common here so I did brace myself for negative comments. Didn't get any but it helped that DH was with me. Have you done any more NIP'ing, Beth? I hope it gets easier!


----------



## topazicatzbet

callum is a bat and josh spider. will post pics here but you ll all prob see fb first. 

josh still feeds 2-3 times through the night also but he is a quick feeder (done in 5 mins every time) so its not to ba and i co sleep so dont have to get up, just last night was a bad night he must have fed about 6-7 times.

well done on the bf and nip. i ve feed all over, even walking round the supermarket or sat on the bench in the middle of the shopping center, i dont care at all which is strange cos im usually shy about my body. im loving bfing too


----------



## menageriemom

I think I just got my period this morning. So much for LAM! Not that I was depending on that anyway, but since I have dysmenorrhea I was NOT looking forward to this!! Going to be living on the heating pad today at least. Tomorrow we have to drive 7 hours round trip to visit the in-laws so the timing is perfect :evil: Just can't catch a break right now, DH is closing in on 100 hours of work in 8 days too so we are both so tired.

Beth your boys were too adorable in their costumes! I can't wait to go with Mattie next year. And Laura your little kitty was the cutest thing!!


----------



## topazicatzbet

Grrr to af. She has stayed clear for me so far but I noticed Ewcm last week so im thinking she might visit soon.


----------



## SarahJane

Grrrr at AF! Hope it isn't too bad for you Bailey x

I am either 4 or 5dpo, not even tempting fate by symptom spotting. Gonna test on 9th so will let you all know what happens x


----------



## menageriemom

:dust:


----------



## topazicatzbet

:dust::dust::dust::dust: good luck sarah

poor callum has just been sick everywhere. he never vomits so it really shocked the poor lad. he has gone to bed now, really hoping im not up all night with him. had a rough night last night with him screaming to come into my bed. 

i put him back into bed 30 times at 5am until he finally gave in and stayed put.


----------



## menageriemom

Poor Callum :( I hope he feels better quickly. I saw your status about him yelling to come into your bed... that took a lot of strength on your part! Hope you don't mind me asking Beth, has your donor met Josh? He really is the cutest little boy. 

Mattie wants very little to do with DH right now, he isn't used to it because his other two were FF and he did a lot of their feedings. Just talked to my mother and she said that my brother and I were the same way with our father as we were BF... until we were a little older all we wanted was Mom. I just hate hearing her scream for me and always end up intervening so when DH got home last night I left the house for about 20 minutes to get us dinner and she was asleep on him when I got home.


----------



## topazicatzbet

sadly no he hasnt and i dont think either boys will see him till they are much older.
im having a naming ceremony for josh in jan and i invited him but he declined. its complicated now. 

he is married, but she is from thialand so didnt live here when he donated to me and the other girls and she didnt know he was doing it. now she and their daughter are living with him and he still hasnt told her so i cant contact him much, we just comment on facebook occationally. 

i actually feel so bad for josh about it as i have pics of him with callumand i did want them to have a basic relationship. but he has given me 2 of the most precious gifts so i have to respect that he doesnt want his wife to know so cant see the boys. :cry:


----------



## topazicatzbet

finally got my pack for donating milk and look what came in it. lol
https://i121.photobucket.com/albums/o224/topazicatzbeth/magnet.jpg


----------



## SarahJane

topazicatzbet said:


> finally got my pack for donating milk and look what came in it. lol
> https://i121.photobucket.com/albums/o224/topazicatzbeth/magnet.jpg

That is ACE!!!


----------



## menageriemom

Beth that sucks. I'm sorry for you and the boys :( Hopefully it'll work out to where they will have the relationship they want with him when they are older. But they have an awesome mama! 

That doll is too funny! That was neat that they included it :)

We went to visit my in-laws and Mattie's half siblings yesterday and it was tense at first but pretty good. Mattie is their 10th grandchild and the only one who they haven't been involved with since day 1, so it was like they couldn't understand that she was overstimulated after being passed around to 6 or 7 new people, which made me a little angry. She's only been held by one other person aside from DH and I while she was fully awake. Her siblings didn't want much to do with her, but they were very sweet to me as always so I couldn't ask for much more.
But, at least they had no problem with me BF'ing in front of them and I think I was able to do it as modestly as I had hoped for. However they seemed confused that she could possibly be hungry after she had eaten just two hours ago :dohh:


----------



## topazicatzbet

glad the trip went well.

my mum took ages to get her head around josh eating so often and i still get funny looks when people ask when he last feed/ when is he due. i feed on demand so dont really take note of times.


----------



## menageriemom

Things are definitely done differently now! It's very rare to find an older woman who breastfed, especially breastfed on demand. My grandmother said it was never even an option really given to women many years ago (at least here, not sure on the UK's history). When I looked at DH's baby book it said he had been given juice and strained green beans at 6 weeks!

Oh, and MIL said to give LO baking soda in water to cure her gas, eek!


----------



## topazicatzbet

Argh now I'm sick. my mum too. josh is really unsettled and crying too


----------



## SarahJane




----------



## topazicatzbet

im crying for you sarah, thats a fab line


----------



## topazicatzbet

its a year today that i got my bfp at 10dpo beanie and josh could share a birthday


----------



## SarahJane

Thanks hun, I am on :cloud9:

I am frightened to death it won't stick but I have to be positive and I even called my mum tonight and told her.

Keep all of those fingers and toes crossed for me xxxx


----------



## SarahJane

OMG how weird - that would be so cute!


----------



## topazicatzbet

everything is crossed for you hun, i expect updates of that line getting stronger and stronger


----------



## SarahJane

I will update you with every test!


----------



## topazicatzbet

im so happy for you. you both deserve this.


----------



## menageriemom

Sarah I am so beyond estatic for you!! Many sticky vibes being sent your way. Keep us updated!!


----------



## GlasgowGal

Sarah, I am so over the moon for you. Got the biggest lump in my throat, I'm so chuffed! Take care & keep us posted

Love and great big hugs.

Laura.xxx


----------



## menageriemom

Hi girls - yay again for Sarah!! So happy for you :hugs:

The 8 week mark has made things so much easier! The first two weeks were easy because she slept a lot, but weeks 3-7 were pretty tough. Mattie settles around midnight (wish it was sooner, but only so much we can do!) and sleeps until about 10:30am waking every 3 hours to eat. She'll even sit contently in her bouncer, swing, or rocker for around 20 minutes at a time so my house is actually pretty clean! 

I feel like I'm so behind you all with baby age!

Beth, hope Josh is feeling better. Were those his first set? Mattie goes for her shots on the 23rd which is the day before Thanksgiving so I may call and reschedule it - I don't want her upset all day on the holiday. Still looking into an alternative vaccine schedule so she doesn't get a ton at once - I am just so confused on whether or not to just let her get them or break them up!

Helen, Lucy, and Claire hope we get updates soon!!


----------



## topazicatzbet

It was his second lot. He is fine now back to smiles. Glad mattie is more settled no josh was very clingy for the first few weeks too.


----------



## SarahJane

Update from me, Still got a BFP and now officially late for AF so all looking good but it isn't making me relax at all, I was up at 3am convinced I was gonna lose the baby. I am officially bonkers! PAL is so hard, I never even imagined how tough it would be and I am only 5 days in, god help me when I get to second tri!

I love hearing about your babies, it is so nice to hear the happy endings (and also the bad side as it keeps me grounded!) I am glad they are all doing so well xx


----------



## topazicatzbet

we will be here to get you through the next 9 months, and i know you have lots of support from the loss section. have you ventured into the PAL section, im sure they will be of help to you.


----------



## menageriemom

Sarah I was terrified with my PAL - I understand how you feel to some extent! I probably Googled way way way too much and let it get to me but do your best to relax. The PAL section was also reassuring. H&H 9 months hun!


----------



## SarahJane

Thanks girls, I do have a lot of support from the losses guys but to some extent that makes me worse as they have all experienced losses at different stages so are all scared for different reasons and it makes me scared about absolutely everything. That's why it is lovely to come in here still and remember that not everyone has bad news xx

I got a 2-3 on the digi today (15dpo) so it looks like the hormones are exactly on track so far which makes me smile. My cycle was slightly longer this month so EDD will be somewhere around mid July but by my dates I think baby may have been conceived a bit later. To be honest I don't care about dates this time, I just want to get through it and at some point have a screaming baby!

Hope you are all ok xxx


----------



## topazicatzbet

Im confident that this time next year you will have bags under your eyes like us.


----------



## GlasgowGal

Hey Sarah, how are you feeling? Anything like me and you'll swing from being so excited you should be tied down to being a total wreck. After 1st & 2nd tri losses, I spent too much time on the net checking everything and fearing the worst, but I have beautiful Mya now & I still pinch myself daily. 

I'm so pleased you got your 2-3 week digi, I remember that feeling so well. It's going to be such a joy sharing your pregnancy with you - I loved being pregnant, even felt lucky to have morning sickness, anaemia etc etc, weirdo i know!!!

All my love, take care hun!

Laura.xxx


----------



## SarahJane

Laura, you have totally hit the nail on the head, the emotions are so mixed. 

I am not having a great day today and keep thinking that something doesn't feel right. I just don't think I will ever believe that there is gonna be a baby until he or she is here. I think it is worse as I have no symptoms at all. I just don't feel pregnant so I keep doing tests and then I keep convincing myself that the tests aren't as dark as before and then it goes into a downward spiral.

I can't wait to see the midwife tomorrow, I just hope she can put my mind at rest just a tiny bit. I also want to get to scan date so I can see a heartbeat even though the thought of a scan frightens me to death.

I love being pregnant but it is so hard not to imagine the worst happening

PS - Just saw Razcox has her BFP - she is due the same time as me, she just joined the July PAL group!


----------



## topazicatzbet

oh thats excellent news for razcox.

will you get an early scan sarah


----------



## SarahJane

I don't know, seeing the midwife tomorrow so will try for one and if not I am gonna book a private one at 7-8 weeks anyway. 

I recon I will be keeping the scanning place in business this time as I want loads of scans. I will definitely get NHS ones weekly after 20 weeks but before then I doubt I'll get anything so I intend to pay for one every time I get stressed! If I thought it would show a baby I'd be there tomorrow to make sure baby is ok lol


----------



## topazicatzbet

i dont blame you. its a shame they cost so much


----------



## SarahJane

I found somewhere who do scans at £75 a go so not as bad as some places.

To be honest, if I save the money I have been spending on preg tests every month, I'll be able to afford one every 8 weeks or so. PMSL


----------



## topazicatzbet

:haha::haha:


----------



## GlasgowGal

I'm so chuffed for Razcox, will have to send her a wee PM. 

Sarah - I would say try to relax, but that would make me the biggest hypocrit in the world. I couldn't settle until I had Mya in my arms, I just couldn't allow myself to truely believe it until then. I freaked out at first because I had no symptoms either, think thats why I was so relieved when the killer morning sickness kicked in. You go for as many scans as you need to sweetie - I used my doppler nearly every day, right up to the day I was induced!!!

AFM - Bit of a tough day today, aside from Mya not being her happy wee self, because she had her final round of injections yesterday, one on my angel babies would have been one today, had they been born on their EDD. Such difficult emotions, grieving for the one lost, but knowing that Mya would not be here if that LO had survived.

Tonight I have lit a candle for my angel baby's birthday & one for all our angel babies. 

Love to you all and your babies, wherever they are.

Laura.xxx


----------



## topazicatzbet

:hugs:


----------



## SarahJane

Massive hugs laura :hugs: and thank you for understanding xxxx


----------



## topazicatzbet

hi, ladies. hope your all well.

well looks like i ve finally got my period back. booo

had a text from helen. abigail is doing well. she has had her gallbladder removed now and is doing much better. but sounds like she had a close call, if they hadnt of operated when they did she would only have had about a month to live.:cry:

she said she hopes your all good and says congrats sarah and that she is thinking of you


----------



## SarahJane

BOOOOOO at AF!!! That is so unfair... (although you could try for another one now lololololol :haha:)

So glad Helen's op went well and glad she and Abigail are well.

Lovely to hear from everyone


----------



## topazicatzbet

erm no thanks. gonna wait another 2 years til callum is at school. and hopefully start dating in a bit to find mr right.


----------



## SarahJane

OOOHHH Mr Right, I will keep an eye out for nice candidates for you!

have you seen anything of the boys dad? I vaguely remember you saying he was a nice guy!!


----------



## topazicatzbet

he is married, and no dont get to see him now cos his wife is now living in england and doesnt know. bit dissapointed for the boys cos hoped the boys would have been able to meet him every so often.

think im gonna get on the internet dating sites once josh is a bit older.


----------



## SarahJane

One of my mates is on match.com, it is quite pricey but there seem to be some nice genuine guys on there.

It is a shame he can't see the boys, I am suprised he doesn't just tell his wife, after all it was a really good thing he did so he shouldn't be ashamed of it.


----------



## menageriemom

Beth it seems the evil witch has returned at the same time for both of us :( I bled lightly and cramped heavily 3 weeks ago, now I'm having a full blown period. My hormones are way out of whack, too - skin turned into a mess overnight and I've been quite snappy! 

Mattie got her first shots today and doesn't feel very well this afternoon :( I think she'll be spending a lot of the evening in her swing. That or sleeping on me are her only OK spots right now.

How are you feeling Sarah?


----------



## topazicatzbet

awe poor mattie, josh was the same


----------



## menageriemom

Beth, how's the donating going? Just curious, what is the application process like over there? I read up on it for here and you have to have 200 ounces ready to donate before you even apply! They seem extremely strict, some of which I understand... but weird stuff like you can't have resided in Europe for an accumulative 5 years between 1980-1996 :wacko:


----------



## topazicatzbet

I ve had blood tests for it. And so far only have 12 oz frozen for them. Been full of cold so havent expressed. 
The moto here us every drop counts so it doesnt matter how much or little i give.. I need to make more effort to express though.


----------



## menageriemom

Wish it was that way here! Just don't have the room for that much frozen BM right now. 

Looks like we have thrush :( Doctor's appointment this afternoon for her. Did you use the mouth swabs on Josh, Beth? What treatment did you use on you? (If you got it too) ... we already have all my cotton breastpads/nursing shirts in the washer on hot with bleach.


----------



## topazicatzbet

Im not totally convinced we did have thrush as after 5 weeks of treatment he still has a white tongue but swab was negative. 
We had miconazole in the end with is the best treatment. Make sure you get ceam as well at mattie. 

Josh had his first hair cut yest. he looks much smarter now. 
Birthday celebrations start tom. only 2 more days of being in my 20s


----------



## topazicatzbet

i can see joshs first tooth. its a white spot under the skin. think bfing is about to get painful.


----------



## menageriemom

Eek! Good luck Beth. And good luck Josh, too! I'm not much into the type of medicine but I do have an amber necklace to try when Mattie gets to that point. 

I think we've been through the 12 week growth spurt the last couple days. I really, really hope today is better. She at least slept decently last night.


----------



## topazicatzbet

josh already has his on. worked wonders for callum he still wears his. 

i ve even bought my gran an adult one for christmas to help her arthritis


----------



## Cupcake1979

Wow, wow, wow I have missed sooooooo much, sincere apologies ladies!!! 

Sarah I am so pleased ur preggo!!! Fantastic news and I can, like those of us who have had losses understand how you feel... I always thought during my pregnancy that I would loose one twin - that I wouldn't be lucky enough to have my happy ending... But that's not the case, just wished I'd had a crystal ball during the pregnancy, as the worrying was a real dampener on the whole experience. I used my Doppler religiously twice a day every day for reassurance, but I was always scared as to whether I was picking up both babies!!! So, so happy for u Hun - such delightful news and so sorry I have only just logged in to find out...

Hi bailey, Beth, Laura and Clare - I do try to keep track of u guys thru fb as I'm there more regularly now. I have to admit I just don't get the time with the boys...

We've had a rough 5 months!!! The boys have reflux which has been so awful and difficult to cope with. Fin hasn't put any weight on this past month and is only 12lbs... However Callum is doing really well and is 18lbs!!! I've been to so many consultants I loose track. They're both on medication as well as infant gaviscon and have now been put on prescription only milk... I'm trying to wean early as well in the hope that it helps the reflux. On top of everything Callum has head and neck problems from being restricted in the womb. His head is misshapen and his neck is restricted... He finds it hard to turn to his left so we are seeing and osteopath and physio once a week to work on this. I just hope in time it corrects. Stress, stress, stress though so I hope you all understand why I've not been able to keep up with the thread :-(


----------



## SarahJane

Hi Lucy - thanks for your lovely message, I am just taking one day at a time and keeping everything crossed. I have had some wicked morning sickness over the past couple of days though which can only be a good thing!

I am so sorry you are having such a tough time with the boys being poorly. I hope the reflux gets better soon. Like you say, hopefully some solids may help. Poor Callum, I hope his neck is ok :(

It is lovely to hear from you xxx


----------



## GlasgowGal

Love to Sarah & Paul. Two of the strongest people i know, yet have never met. 
Xxx


----------



## SarahJane

Thanks Laura xx

I am doing good. Just want 2011 to be over so I can move on and start my life again! I have had enough of this year :haha:

Loads of love to you all and thank you for the wonderful support xx


----------



## GlasgowGal

I pray that 2012 is your year hun. You deserve the best year ever & if there's any justice in this bloody world that's what you'll get.
L.xxx


----------



## topazicatzbet

i can only echo lauras words. 2012 has to be the year of your rainbow baby. you and paul deserve it so much.


----------



## GlasgowGal

The :witch: came today :growlmad: First one since I had Mya. Feeling really crappy and tired :sleep: 

Has anyone heard how Helen is getting on since her operation? Would be lovely to hear how Abigale is doing?

L.xxx


----------



## topazicatzbet

i heard from her a few week back after the op. they were both doing well. 

i think im ovulating, i dont plan to ttc again for a good few years but i cant help look for the signs. :dohh:


----------



## GlasgowGal

Thanks Beth. If you're speaking to her tell her I said "Hi".

L.xxx


----------



## topazicatzbet

will do, i ll text her to wish her a merry christmas from us all.


----------



## topazicatzbet

merry christmas girls, hope you all have a great time. 

sarah hope santa brings you some good luck for next year. hope your doing ok.


----------



## topazicatzbet

hope your all ok and babies are doing well.

cant believe josh is 6 months old in 3 days. 6 month bfing milestone too. :happydance:

he is sitting up so well all on his own


----------



## menageriemom

I can't believe Josh is almost 6 months old!!! Mattie turned 4 months old on the 14th. 

Yay BF milestones! We got through the thrush and things are going swimmingly. Hope everybody is well!! We need some more updates. :hugs:


----------

